# June Mum's! Big congratulations to Dizzyspells xxoo



## esther

I thought I would post a thread for all of us June mummy's that will be trickling on over in the next days, weeks etc!!! :happydance: :happydance:

*List of June mummy's! 

Please feel free to post in here your due date and I will update the thread!*

*1st June*
*channy3232
Sonyax*
*serina27* (induction date!!!)

*2nd June*
*esther* - *Layla Belle born 1st June, 7lb 9oz*

*3rd June*
*Mamatastic
Hexyewdancer*

*4th June*
*baillie1983 *
*Hunnyx10* 

*5th June*
*curlylocks

6th June
ClaireyF
butrfly
everhopeful
AubreyK80*

*7th June*
*happy mum
Blondie2008*

*8th June*
*Alicia_&_Kev
Noonie
Cuppatea*

*9th June*
*Massacubano
junemomma09
Genna
CloudyDay*

*10th June*
*Cheesepuff
Cariad_bach*
*zoey1* (induction date!!!!)

*11th June*
*lilmomof3*

*12th June*
*LilMama2be*
*moose*
* Happy *

*13th June*

*14th June*
*diva4180
Amber20
jano
mrsholmes
shorman*

*15th June*
*Baci
09babyboy*
*Halle71*

*16th June*
*fee & bump
Zoey1
Tammi (possible c-section date)
nikkiangel83
Lucy_lu_84*
*dizzy duck c-section *

*17th June*
*Baby Anderson
LM2104
tricky nicky*

*18th June*
*cheeselover*

*19th June*
*Sherileigh
tia*

*20th June*
*NoSpringChick
serina27
Angel21
Emma01*

*21st June*
*2nd time mum*

*22nd June*
*PitBull mommy
bumblebump
MommaT*

*23rd June*
*Doublemints (twinnies!!)*
*Suze
Rosella*


*24th June*
*Paxton
Momy91
tink*
*flutterbylge* 

*25th June*
*Chick21
DY08
cvining
celine
dizzyspells*
*lemonpie*

*26th June*
*Dukechick
JayleighAnn
LouiseClaire
dizzy duck
Babyshambelle
lisac25
kasey c
Eeyore17*

*27th June*
*-Bumble-
1cre8tivgrl
kittiekat*

*28th June*
*Jen09
meldmac
Kitten
Saraendepity
bugalugs*

*29th June*
*june09*
*Decosta1228
Grey*
*mommydrgnfly*

*30th June*
*riskybusiness*
*Cat2008
Tammi*​


----------



## esther

My due date is 2nd of June!


----------



## esther

We're on the home stretch!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Hi Esther! Welcome over! Missed you!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Goodness, this is going fast. Three weeks left for me in the 2nd...due 22nd June


----------



## esther

Hey Dolcebella!! Another familiar face!!! Missed you too!!


----------



## esther

PitBullMommy said:


> Goodness, this is going fast. Three weeks left for me in the 2nd...due 22nd June

Hey honey I updated and put your name in under your due date!! I put it in yellow too because you are having a yellow bump, thought it might be nice to put everyone's name in either pink, blue or yellow - according to their bubba's sex! :cloud9:


----------



## Dukechick

Hey Esther! I'm not in the third trimester yet, but could you add me so I can feel cool?? ;)

June 26th :happydance:


----------



## esther

I sure can!!! Are you feeling pretty cool now huh? xx


----------



## Decosta1228

Wife is expecting on the 29th June


----------



## celine

Im also a few weeks away still but Im due on the 25th with a blue bump :)


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thanks for adding me. Mine's a blue bump as well :D


----------



## happy mum

Hello!! I'm Natalee, Due 7th June!! its a pink one!! XX


----------



## fee & bump

Hi I'm not quite ready to come over to the third tri yet but can you add me...I'm due 16th June and we're expecting a girl!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

I'm due over on Saturday :happydance: i'm having a little boy on 6th June xxx


----------



## channy3232

June 1st!!!


----------



## butrfly

i'm coming over on Saturday, too. :happydance: 06 June. blue bump :happydance:
thanks for putting up this welcome party, esther! :fool::juggle::fool:


----------



## BumbleBump

Ooh exciting! I'm due on 22nd June, so a little ways off yet, but been lurking here a little anyways ^^ I'm expecting pink :)


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Esther -

I am due 6th June. Can't wait to join you in 3rd tri!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

heyyy we r 8th June :D woo gettin closer!! lol :D xxxxx


----------



## Cheesepuff

Hi, can you please add me in, due date 10th June Blue Bump:) Can't belive we're nearly there ...


----------



## cheeselover

Having a little girl on June 18th! X


----------



## Halle71

I've got a pink bump, due on 15th June.


Thanks Esther.

hx


----------



## Gwizz

Welcome June Mummies and Daddies, Wishing you all the best in you last Trimester

:happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Wow June mums now in 3rd trimester , Thats gone quick .
Well done ladies welcome over . x .


----------



## Jen09

I'm not due to come over for a few more weeks(checking things out), but can I be added anyways? June 28th. :)


----------



## tiggertea

i'm a march mum but saw "1 mummy so far" and thought :shock: couldn't be a june bub here already! so had to come in for a nosey!:lol:

welcome to 3rd tri girls!


----------



## snettyb

Welcome over June mummies! xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Welcome June mummies!! Can't believe that there are June mummies over here already! :o

And I have now gotta leave :cry:

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome June Mommies!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all..

Im not really here yet (in 3rd Tri) but i lurk daily lol ... im due 10th June ;)


----------



## Amanda

OMG! June mummys in here already!!!!

Welcome over, hopefully these March babies will shove over to let you have plenty of room!:happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

Oooh welcome over June Mummies! :D

I had a bit of a freak out at the name of this thread, too. I thought there was a June bub here already! :shock: :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

can i join the gang please!! :blush: lol feel like i'm back at school again!!!! i'm due 28th with a very yellow bump!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilmomof3

hey hun thanks for the thread iv been looking over here in 3rd tri a lil bit here and there last few days ill be moving over here officaly in a week and a half, 

my due date is june 11th expected c section around june 4th
im having a boy, thanks ladies
helen


----------



## diva4180

Due June 14 and having a blue bump! :) See you over here in a bit under two weeks!


----------



## AubreyK80

WOW we are all moving over so fast ....... How exciting :) Can you add me ( June 6th ) Next week i will be in 3rd Tri :) YAY !!! :happydance::happydance:

( Team Blue Here )


----------



## esther

Thank you everyone for all your warm welcomes!!! 

Seems to be a lot of blue bumps in June!!


----------



## Suze

Can I be added, only 3 more weeks in tri 2 for me...due 23rd June, see you soon :hugs:


----------



## esther

Updated!!


----------



## Noonie

:happydance:8th of June for me:happydance:


----------



## massacubano

Lovely list Esther it is very nice... 

I am June 9th and on team :blue:


----------



## -Bumble-

.


----------



## Cat2008

June 30th!!!!:cloud9: Little baby girl!!

YAY!:happydance:


----------



## esther

Thanks girls! Updated!!


----------



## Mummy1506

Hey, 

Due 4th June !
Thanks


----------



## esther

Thanks hun! Updated you!!

Any more June mumma's coming over today??? Must be tomorrow we get a new addition!


----------



## NoSpringChick

hehe its exciting getting in queue! I wonder what the proper order will look like in the end? :)

20th with a girl for me please esther.

Now it seems REAL!!!


----------



## esther

It is exciting!! Done and updated for you!!


----------



## Baci

Can you add me please? Blue bump due 15th June. Although I'll be having a c-section at 38weeks.


----------



## Mamatastic

I'm over to third today!!:happydance: June 3rd - yellow bump!! Thanks


----------



## hexyewdancer

Im here too. June 3rd - Blue bump!! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:
Hi june mummys! 
How are you all today?


----------



## esther

Updated for you girls!!


----------



## esther

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance:
> Hi june mummys!
> How are you all today?

I'm doing really well today, had a great nights sleep for once :happydance: and very exciting that some more June mummy's have made the journey over to 3rd tri! It's getting so much closer now.


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm not here yet...but I'm due June 19th!


----------



## esther

No worries hun! I have updated your details in there.


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Thank you everyone for all your warm welcomes!!!
> 
> Seems to be a lot of blue bumps in June!!

lol blue bump, blue bump... kept reading it for pages! very curious what all the yellow bundles contain! :pink: ? :blue:


----------



## esther

Totally with you on that, there are so many blue bumps! I can't believe it. Yes will be very interesting to see what is in the mystery bumps.


----------



## LouiseClare

Our Baby Boy is due on 26th June. xxx


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Totally with you on that, there are so many blue bumps! I can't believe it. Yes will be very interesting to see what is in the mystery bumps.

I have been on this site since I got my :bfp: and many of the ladies I knew right off when they had their babies just the size of a grain of rice! So, to see the labor stories will honestly touch my heart! So nice we all shared this together! (oh I am being mushy.... anyone weepy yet?)
:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## butrfly

:happydance: moving over third tri today! :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

massacubano said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> Totally with you on that, there are so many blue bumps! I can't believe it. Yes will be very interesting to see what is in the mystery bumps.
> 
> I have been on this site since I got my :bfp: and many of the ladies I knew right off when they had their babies just the size of a grain of rice! So, to see the labor stories will honestly touch my heart! So nice we all shared this together! (oh I am being mushy.... anyone weepy yet?)
> :hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...


Thats what i was saying to my OH the other day.

I Joined the same time as you (i think) it was just before i started having to POAS!

I feel like i know some of you so well and we've been through it all with each other,
I cant wait to share the happy birth stories and finally see real photos of everyone's babies after all these months of sharing scan pics :cloud9:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Im 26th June with a :pink: pink bump!

Posting here in 3rd Tri is a bit scary, but exciting :happydance: Not long now... xx


----------



## MommaT

I'm due on the 22nd - yippee!!


----------



## Emsy26

Welcome over June Mommies...doesn't seem long that us May mommies came over xox


----------



## Cariad_bach

Emsy26 said:


> Welcome over June Mommies...doesn't seem long that us May mommies came over xox

:blush: thats because some of us arnt really here yet sorry :blush:
Ive got until Wednesday before im really meant to be hear ... i just couldn't resist lol xxxx


----------



## Sonyax

Hi am new here am due 1st of June, last baby 9.5 years ago.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Esther! Would you mind adding me to your list? My little girl is due on June 16th. :yipee: I can't wait to move over and join all of you in the 3rd Tri!


----------



## butrfly

Sonyax said:


> Hi am new here am due 1st of June, last baby 9.5 years ago.

:wave: hi sonyax! welcome to BnB and to third tri! nice to see you on board.


----------



## esther

Totally agree with you massacubano! We have been on here chatting since our bub's were tiny little grains of rice. I am very excited about seeing all the birth announcements of our little ones in the next few months!


----------



## esther

Updated the due dates again.


----------



## esther

Any new June mum arrivals??


----------



## PitBullMommy

ACK! Two more weeks!!!! I can't wait to move over and start seeing all the LOs born!


----------



## lilmomof3

i have a few days before i come i come officaly over this thursday but im watching this thread close , thanks hun nice to see people are watching out for us ladies, thank you


----------



## mrsholmes

ive got another week b4 I come over officially! im June 14th x


----------



## esther

Not long now girls!! I freaked today when I realised that I only have 12 weeks to go!! We are all well over halfway now and on the home stretch, it is such an exciting feeling and it is going to be great to share all our birth stories and baby pics in the next few months!!


----------



## butrfly

esther said:


> Not long now girls!! I freaked today when I realised that I *only have 12 weeks to go!! * We are all well over halfway now and on the home stretch, it is such an exciting feeling and it is going to be great to share all our birth stories and baby pics in the next few months!!

that thought is indeed freaky! i remember when i was waiting for that 12 week mark to breathe easy past first trim! now there's roughly only that much more before we all start having our LOs!


----------



## esther

I know how bizarre! Oh and congrats butrfly - you're in 3rd tri now!! Great to see another familiar face over here xxx


----------



## junemomma09

June 9th!!!! WOW!!! I cant believe how quick this is going....soon he will be here. Where is time going?


----------



## esther

Updated the due date list. Please everyone make sure that I have put your name in the list and have put the right colour on your name for your bump!!


----------



## jms895

Wow loads of June mummies congrats ladies, but that must mean March mummies will have theirs soon *gulp* :sick:

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## esther

How time creeps up on us all!


----------



## jms895

Tell me about it!! I am now officially sh*tting it! :lol:


----------



## esther

Oh I can't wait to be on my last few weeks though! I am jealous


----------



## jms895

I cant believe how fast it has come round now!! But i tell you, I cant wait as am struggling being a big heffer with cankles and big boobies and cant sleep

:hugs:


----------



## esther

Awww well not long now hun!! You are well and truly on the home stretch and bubs could come any day now! How exciting.


----------



## esther

Congratulations Massacubano & junemomma09 and welcome to 3rd trimester!!! 

xx


----------



## shorman

Hiya I'm due on the 14th can you put me on ur lovely list  xxx hope it's ok that I took an early flight lol  xxx


----------



## shorman

June 14th pink bumpy hope it's ok to take a early jump only a week till I'm 27 weeks  x


----------



## Genna

June 9th!! and im *B* *L* *U* *E* :D :hugs: happy to be in third tri already, WOOOW that was soo fast!


----------



## esther

Updated you both!!


----------



## massacubano

Cariad_bach said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esther said:
> 
> 
> Totally with you on that, there are so many blue bumps! I can't believe it. Yes will be very interesting to see what is in the mystery bumps.
> 
> I have been on this site since I got my :bfp: and many of the ladies I knew right off when they had their babies just the size of a grain of rice! So, to see the labor stories will honestly touch my heart! So nice we all shared this together! (oh I am being mushy.... anyone weepy yet?)
> :hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what i was saying to my OH the other day.
> 
> I Joined the same time as you (i think) it was just before i started having to POAS!
> 
> I feel like i know some of you so well and we've been through it all with each other,
> I cant wait to share the happy birth stories and finally see real photos of everyone's babies after all these months of sharing scan pics :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes, a couple of you I have become very close to... :hugs:


----------



## moose

June 12th for me....a little girl!


----------



## esther

Updated for you hun!


----------



## Baby Anderson

Due on the 17th of June Team Yellow:happydance:


----------



## Angel21

OOOoooo....not long till I'm over here now! 

Esther Great thread, could you please add me to the due dates list? I'm on team blue and due 20th June :hugs:


----------



## esther

Updated for you both!! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I haven't moved to 3rd tri yet but feel free to add me!

June 27th Pink Bump :happydance:


----------



## tricky nicky

im due 17th june blue bump for me!!!:)


----------



## massacubano

I have Doctors today! I am fearing the scale, been eating too much. So when is everyones next appointment and when are you all doing the GTT tests? I hope I get a decent flavor this time...


----------



## Cariad_bach

massacubano said:


> I have Doctors today! I am fearing the scale, been eating too much. So when is everyones next appointment and when are you all doing the GTT tests? I hope I get a decent flavor this time...


Lol im with you on the eating thing hun .... ive just finished off a doubledecker and i still have the munchies!

See the MW in a couple of weeks i think .... dont know about a GTT test tho, its weird but i dont remember ever having one before :dohh:

How are you doing hun? is your little girl used to the idea of another brother yet?


----------



## curlylocks

I'm due June 5th! x


----------



## PitBullMommy

I can't believe this time last year I was in the double digits and third tri...and now I'm almost back. Time sure is going fast!


----------



## esther

massacubano said:


> I have Doctors today! I am fearing the scale, been eating too much. So when is everyones next appointment and when are you all doing the GTT tests? I hope I get a decent flavor this time...

I'm really scared of the scales at my next mw appointment. I wonder how they will react if I tell they not to weigh me because I don't want to know lol.

I have my GTT test on Friday, not looking forward to it either. It is in the morning and I am always nauseated in the morning.


----------



## esther

Updated for you!!


----------



## esther

Hi Junebugs!!! I thought it might be a nice idea if we could all post a link to our pregnancy journals if you have one going, so we can all keep in touch with each other a little bit more as well! The pregnancy journal page is huge so it is hard to trawl through all the pages to find familiar faces!

If you don't have a pregnancy journal, you should check out page and start one up if you want!

Here is the link to my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/94305-esthers-pregnancy-journal.html


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> I have Doctors today! I am fearing the scale, been eating too much. So when is everyones next appointment and when are you all doing the GTT tests? I hope I get a decent flavor this time...
> 
> I'm really scared of the scales at my next mw appointment. I wonder how they will react if I tell they not to weigh me because I don't want to know lol.
> 
> I have my GTT test on Friday, not looking forward to it either. It is in the morning and I am always nauseated in the morning.Click to expand...

I am really getting mad at this OBGYN... he sends me out for every single blood test, never draws any at his office!! bad enough I have to find a way to go to my appointments. 

Okay so my updates are... Javier's heart sounded VERY strong and I am measuring right on! we now go every three weeks.... :happydance:

I have GTT testing done out of his office at the clinic... I have to go in for April 3rd... no other day is open for us to do it.... I feel good this time about my sugars.... just hope I get a good flavor!


----------



## massacubano

Cariad_bach said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> I have Doctors today! I am fearing the scale, been eating too much. So when is everyones next appointment and when are you all doing the GTT tests? I hope I get a decent flavor this time...
> 
> 
> Lol im with you on the eating thing hun .... ive just finished off a doubledecker and i still have the munchies!
> 
> See the MW in a couple of weeks i think .... dont know about a GTT test tho, its weird but i dont remember ever having one before :dohh:
> 
> How are you doing hun? is your little girl used to the idea of another brother yet?Click to expand...

I am feeling better sweets.. thanks for asking Jue! Been kind of out of the whole BnB loop the past weeks or so... I will keep tabs on you all though! 

Yes, funny how we have a few kids and can not recall dates of testing and what not... I find my prego brain gets worse with each kid...

OH an had to tell you (yes specifically YOU) that I talked to the Doctor about that LOW in the pelvis feeling and he said it is worse with Mothers who had a few kids.... and the best part was his last words.

"it only gets worse you know"....

and I am like... NO KIDDING! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

esther said:


> Hi Junebugs!!! I thought it might be a nice idea if we could all post a link to our pregnancy journals if you have one going, so we can all keep in touch with each other a little bit more as well! The pregnancy journal page is huge so it is hard to trawl through all the pages to find familiar faces!
> 
> If you don't have a pregnancy journal, you should check out page and start one up if you want!
> 
> Here is the link to my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/94305-esthers-pregnancy-journal.html

Good idea hun ... the link to mines in my sig ;) 


dont forget that theres the June Buddies thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/61749-pregnancy-buddies-due-june-2009-a-425.html
Were gossiping away on there everyday lol :hugs:


----------



## Cuppatea

Hey,

This is my first post in 3rd tri...so hello all :)

My due date is the 8th of June


----------



## esther

massacubano said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> I have Doctors today! I am fearing the scale, been eating too much. So when is everyones next appointment and when are you all doing the GTT tests? I hope I get a decent flavor this time...
> 
> I'm really scared of the scales at my next mw appointment. I wonder how they will react if I tell they not to weigh me because I don't want to know lol.
> 
> I have my GTT test on Friday, not looking forward to it either. It is in the morning and I am always nauseated in the morning.Click to expand...
> 
> I am really getting mad at this OBGYN... he sends me out for every single blood test, never draws any at his office!! bad enough I have to find a way to go to my appointments.
> 
> Okay so my updates are... Javier's heart sounded VERY strong and I am measuring right on! we now go every three weeks.... :happydance:
> 
> I have GTT testing done out of his office at the clinic... I have to go in for April 3rd... no other day is open for us to do it.... I feel good this time about my sugars.... just hope I get a good flavor!Click to expand...

I find the midwife appointments such a pain in the butt to go to! I have to take time off work and then the appointments never run on time, they always run about 45 mins late. Then I can't be angry with them because they are all so nice!!!

I have my next one at 30 weeks and have my GTT tomorrow!! 

Glad to hear bubs is going well!! Do they have different flavours? I got told to expect a thick super sweet lemonade type drink, and they give you a vomit bag which is never a good sign lol.


----------



## esther

List updated!!


----------



## esther

Welcome to 3rd tri moose!!


----------



## diva4180

I'm here now!! :)


----------



## CloudyDay

Hi! :hi: Please add me to this great list too! I'm due June 9.


----------



## Baci

Hiya,

Am officially moving over to third tri today! :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

im moving over today!! im team pink btw xx


----------



## massacubano

Almost moving... almost! one more day and I am in third.... should do my farewells in second trimester today :cry:


----------



## amber20

I have moved over to 3rd tri now. I'm on team blue and due June 14th.


----------



## esther

All updated girls!!! Welcome over to third tri, great to see you all over here xx


----------



## LM2104

hey i'm due 17th June! Getting close now... cant wait!


----------



## esther

Updated you on our list!


----------



## :D happy D:

hello,
i'm due june 12 with a blue bump !!!!


----------



## tricky nicky

ive come over [email protected]
due on 17th june:)


----------



## Zoey1

I'm officially joining you ladies today! Woohoo! :yipee: Thank God there is only 3 months left. :rofl:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

We r on team pink!!! :D xxxx


----------



## massacubano

Zoey1 said:


> I'm officially joining you ladies today! Woohoo! :yipee: Thank God there is only 3 months left. :rofl:

come on down! this should prove to be a fun last 90 days give or take :happydance:


----------



## esther

Updated!!!!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi ester,

I am due June 27th and we r having a little pink bundle :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

bump!!


----------



## Jkelmum

didnt see this thread :blush: my date is 20th june and a girl


----------



## Blondie2008

Hay all! I am due on 7th June :happydance:


----------



## nikkiangel83

I'm here!

Due on 16th! 

:hug:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've come over a week early :) Hello 3rd tri!!!! wooo!!


----------



## esther

Updated!!


----------



## Tia

Hiya, I'm due 19th June x


----------



## massacubano

I do think we all graduated yes? who is lingering in second tri still? Well, glad you all made it safe! lets have a fun last three months together here in bump land! :hugs:


So how is everyone.... and I do mean everyone?


----------



## Suze

I'm still 'lingering' in second tri, not officially meant to be here for another 4 days grrr! Do you think anyone will notice?! Third tri is exciting, lots going on! :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

I was ok up until 4 wks ago when things started going wrong now everyday is a day my baby as a better chance and i cant wait for june to come so i can breath a sigh of relief i have a scan wenesday to measure growth and water also they will check my cervix


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi all, I am coming over half an hour early!

Gosh can't believe I made it this far!!! :happydance:

Baby has started moving differently today, rather than the one punch/kick movement it is now more of a show she's putting on! I think she must have been changing position or something.


----------



## jano

Thanks for doing this, I am due with a boy on June 14th xxx:thumbup:


----------



## esther

Updated the list!! If I haven't put your name in the correct colour please let me know, there are a few yellow bumps so if you know what you are having and would like me to change it to pink or blue just check and let me know!!


----------



## esther

Finally getting over my cold thank god! Still lingering with a bit of a cough though but better than blocked up nose and headache.

Bubs has been a little quite past day or two, she must be hibernating for another big growth spurt. Seems to be like I will get loads of movement for about a week or two then she goes quiet and then starts up again.


----------



## Jkelmum

Your still getting ur 10 movements in 12 hrs arnt u esther ? My baby is quiet 1 day then kicks like mad 2 days lol Still i have to be monitored if shes on a quiet day x


----------



## esther

Umm yeah I think so, not like the really strong movements I was getting though, they are a bit more gentle if that makes sense. I have probably had 10 today just not sure, I'm used to a bit more movement. I have been sick with a cold so maybe she has a little cold too?!?!

I have a doppler and I found her heartbeat and it was a good 140bpm so not too worried. I just like it when she moves all the time.


----------



## tricky nicky

welcome over to all the june mommas :)


----------



## esther

Wow all the June mummies are almost all over!! This is so exciting. How is everyone feeling?!?!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Okay...I'm coming over a few days early! Only two days left anyway! How is everyone hanging in there?


----------



## esther

Hi there! Welcome over, good to see you here - another familiar face :)

I'm enjoying a nice night in eating crap and watching crap on TV! How about you hun??


----------



## lisac25

is it too early for me to join you all, only just under a week till i am 27 weeks but thought i might come and lurk for a bit lol x


----------



## esther

Definitely not too early!! You are most welcome to take an early mark and join us over here!


----------



## lisac25

oh and my due date is 26th, and its a pink bump wooo x


----------



## esther

Updated you on our list xx


----------



## lisac25

yay, thanks x


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm just watching the morning news, waiting for Charlotte to wake up from her morning nap...nothing exciting.


----------



## Grey

I've been reading these Forums for ages and finding them really helpful - but been too shy till now to actually 'join in' - 
As I'm now (almost) at the start of the 3rd Trimester and everyone is moving 'over here', I'd be grateful if you could add me to your June deliveries - Esther - I'm due on *29 June *and I'm expecting a girl. 
Thank you - great to join you! (I better sort out a signature and things now, if I get on the list!)


----------



## Cariad_bach

Grey said:


> I've been reading these Forums for ages and finding them really helpful - but been too shy till now to actually 'join in' -
> As I'm now (almost) at the start of the 3rd Trimester and everyone is moving 'over here', I'd be grateful if you could add me to your June deliveries - Esther - I'm due on *29 June *and I'm expecting a girl.
> Thank you - great to join you! (I better sort out a signature and things now, if I get on the list!)

Aww hun please don't feel shy :hugs: :hugs:
I never start posts but chat away to anyone who will listen lol, were all really friendly and its great to have new people to 'compare' pregnancy symptoms with etc xxxxxxx


----------



## tricky nicky

welcome to all the new 3rd trimesters!!!
its getting nearer :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

I think everyone due in June may as well move over now, and then we can get to know each other better :)

Esther mine is the same and I can get in a panic especially if she hasnt moved all day - I sit up all night because she likes 4.20am for some reason to wake up! And I have found my voice doesnt make her wake up but my mums and hubbys will. I think they get used to ours it isnt so exciting anymore to them!

Anyway hope all you girls are well - I did a good stint in the garden today supervising from the bench for a change, t'was great! Have started re-washing all her clothes again for something to do haha, i just like playng with them! And am now resting ym feet up as I am getting swollen ankles every single day now. My feet seem really wide too so wearing sandles from now on!


----------



## BumbleBump

Hi girls! I'm officially third trimester material tomorrow, so I thought it was about time I posted my hellos here!

I wish I'd read it a couple of days ago though, bumble had a real quiet day the day before last (like esther said, I *think* she moved at least 10 times but they were really gentle), yesterday she was a little more active but still unusually quiet but this morning she's back in full force! Probably more active than in the past so I guess she's had a nice rest!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Hey everyone! 

I'm due 16th June :)


----------



## 2nd time mum

Hi everybody, now officially over from 2nd tri!!

I am due 21st June xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Could u edit this post so all names are on 1st post ? that way blonde preggers ladies like me wont have to keep searching :blush:


----------



## esther

Updated girls! I've also moved the list to the first post for you.

How is everyone feeling??

I have had a horrid week, had an awful cold most of last week then my hubby got a vomit bug virus on the weekend. My tummy has been a bit sore past day and a bit so hopefully this is all the stomach bug I will see. Back at work now after almost a week off sick, really not feeling into it today. Have no energy, feeling hot and just want to be home so I can lie down. I think my body is starting to really slow down now...


----------



## junemomma09

Im starting to feel more and more tired as the weeks go by. Ive started getting this sore pain in my lower abdomen, ive just decided to chalk it up to the baby being bigger now and my body is not liking it much...lol
other than that, just the normal braxton hicks!!! YAY!!!


----------



## esther

Ahh the pains!!! I have had a bit of a lower back ache today like a pressure feeling, I think bubs is lying down low today because my bladder is feeling a little tender too like she is lying on it. 

The emotional hormones have kicked in as well. My poor hubby was really sick on the weekend with a vomit bug and was at the hospital with him for about 8 hours while he was rehydrated and given medication to stop him being sick. I had so many little cries to myself, imagining life without him then I started crying because I couldn't do anything to stop the sickness for him. Then a toddler came into the emergency with an earache and he was crying so much and it made me feel really sad.


----------



## esther

Oh oh oh and I'm 30 weeks today!! My ticker should update sometime this in the next 8 hours, it doesn't run to Australian time unfortunately.


----------



## esther

June mummies - paste the links to your pregnancy journals in here!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Girls! I'm so glad to hear you're doing well. I agree with you Esther! I'm definitely slowing down and my emotional outbursts are almost every night. They mostly have to do with how my life will change in 12 weeks. Physically, I'm okay but my backpain is getting more severe as the LO get's bigger. I have a dr. appt. this Friday and I'm thinking about asking my doctor for a possible induction at 38 weeks. I'm not sure how long I can deal with the pain. Oh the joys! :rofl:

How are the rest of you feeling?


----------



## esther

Back pain is awful!! If it is any hope for you, I was getting really bad back and rib pain up until about a week ago, now I just have sore ribs when I cough or poo lol! My back pain has gotten a whole lot better. So fingers crossed that so does yours!


----------



## Zoey1

I'm so happy that most of your backpain has cleared up sweetie! :hugs: I can only hope that it will get better for me as well, but unfortunately I was put on disability at 3 months due to back pain. I have a previous tailbone fracture, plus a possible veterbrae overlap. They are unsure about the overlap, so at my 36 week appt. the doctor will be doing an x-ray. 
Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## esther

Ahhh hun! That sounds really nasty. I was really struggling with the back pain when I had it so I can only imagine how you must be feeling! My back is a little off centre, I have a tilted pelvis because I have slight scoliosis so it curves towards one side more so than the other, and the side where it curves to always gets a lot more sore than the other side.

I think that is a good idea about getting induced at 38 weeks, because every pregnant woman I have known really seemed to struggle those last few weeks.


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Updated girls! I've also moved the list to the first post for you.
> 
> How is everyone feeling??
> 
> I have had a horrid week, had an awful cold most of last week then my hubby got a vomit bug virus on the weekend. My tummy has been a bit sore past day and a bit so hopefully this is all the stomach bug I will see. Back at work now after almost a week off sick, really not feeling into it today. Have no energy, feeling hot and just want to be home so I can lie down. I think my body is starting to really slow down now...

Awe hope you and SO get well... this time or year is bad. I have been pretty lucky. Just one episode of the flu.... *knock on wood* :hug:


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Oh oh oh and I'm 30 weeks today!! My ticker should update sometime this in the next 8 hours, it doesn't run to Australian time unfortunately.

congrats! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: I am 29 on the nose today! :plane:


----------



## massacubano

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Girls! I'm so glad to hear you're doing well. I agree with you Esther! I'm definitely slowing down and my emotional outbursts are almost every night. They mostly have to do with how my life will change in 12 weeks. Physically, I'm okay but my backpain is getting more severe as the LO get's bigger. I have a dr. appt. this Friday and I'm thinking about asking my doctor for a possible induction at 38 weeks. I'm not sure how long I can deal with the pain. Oh the joys! :rofl:
> 
> How are the rest of you feeling?

hope that back pain gets better! :hug:


----------



## esther

There are so many viruses going around at the moment and the thing is it is still very hot here in Australia, we have just come out of summer but you wouldn't know it! It's the worst thing having a cold during summer. When I was at the hospital with my OH there were so many other people in there with the same vomit bug as him, it became a bit comical when all the new admissions came through with vomit bags and they were all retching at the same time lol.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi girls, I have come for a bit of a moan... it's 5.12am here and I can not sleep but I fell asleep on the sofa till 3.30am so I suppose I have had a few hours.
I feel a bit panicky and breathless here, my back is hurting and I just feel blah!
I also burnt a pair of my lo's pants today :( My bloody iron is going in the bin! Anyway borrowed my mums and have got most of her 0-3 clothes all ironed and just ready to pop on her yay!!!

I also have a tailbone problem after falling down stairs 15 months ago, but tbh it isnt any worse for being pregnant... it always causes me grief especially sitting in this chair.

I am full of the moans haha :dohh:

I was also thinking today that all being well with her size and everything 38 weeks sounds about good to me! I think I will be starting on the currys and pineapple then!

Oh and I felt really faint in Lidls today, I think it's because it's so hot in there (or at least it is to me)

I think I have got all my moans out now :blush:


----------



## NoSpringChick

esther said:


> There are so many viruses going around at the moment and the thing is it is still very hot here in Australia, we have just come out of summer but you wouldn't know it! It's the worst thing having a cold during summer. When I was at the hospital with my OH there were so many other people in there with the same vomit bug as him, it became a bit comical when all the new admissions came through with vomit bags and they were all retching at the same time lol.

Oh that sounded a bad one he had! Hope he's fully recovered soon to look after you! :hug:


----------



## esther

Hugs for you hun! It's horrible when you can't sleep isn't it! Back pain is horrendous, mine seems to have calmed down a bit but the rib pain is taking over instead. 

I get times every now and then when I feel anxiety come over me for no reason at all, must be all the hormones - I am definitely feeling a lot more emotional lately and am really depending on my OH for cuddles and love a lot more right now.

That sucks about your iron, I have a habit of always ruining clothes when I iron them! 

I would love to go into labour at 38 weeks, that would be bliss! I am very uncomfortable now and I am waddling a lot too lol.

I think you need to go and have a nice big massage and help your tailbone feel a bit better hun! I hope you don't have to go to work today either since you haven't had much sleep.


----------



## esther

NoSpringChick said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> There are so many viruses going around at the moment and the thing is it is still very hot here in Australia, we have just come out of summer but you wouldn't know it! It's the worst thing having a cold during summer. When I was at the hospital with my OH there were so many other people in there with the same vomit bug as him, it became a bit comical when all the new admissions came through with vomit bags and they were all retching at the same time lol.
> 
> Oh that sounded a bad one he had! Hope he's fully recovered soon to look after you! :hug:Click to expand...

It was horrible. He went to bed fine on Saturday night and woke up a couple of hours later with the squirts and vomitting. He was in the bathroom for about 30 mins and then went back to bed. Then the next morning he was okay for a while and then it started - he started vomitting continually from about 11am Sunday morning until about 6am Monday morning. We went up to the hospital at about 4pm on Sunday afternoon. They gave him a maxolon injection which did nothing, they gave him zofran which did nothing and then a bit later they gave him this medication which is apparently really expensive which they give to chemo patients - he had that intravenously and then he did stop for a while but not completely. Then he had a bag of saline with a sedative to help him sleep. Finally got home after midnight, he went to bed and then was up every hour or so vomitting until about 6am! I felt like such an emotional wreck. I was laying in bed crying because there was nothing I could do to help him - and on top of that I was incredibly tired as well.

The good thing is that he is much better now, I took the day off work yesterday to look after him and catch up on sleep. I slept until about 2pm because I had no sleep Sunday night. Then we just cuddled in bed watching movies. 

Thank GOD I didn't catch what he had.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Thanks esther, luckily I dont need to be anywhere today so will probably head off back to bed in a bit and try again - I seem to be thinking alot about birth now and i think thats getting me anxious as it doesnt seem very far away now! I wish I knew what was going to happen and when! I dont really do surprises!

It sounded like a very bad case of food posioning rather than a bug your hubby had and yes thank god you didnt get it! I think we have enough to deal with!!


----------



## esther

Yes try and get some more sleep later on! I always find reading something like a magazine makes me drowsy. Try not to feel anxious either, you have plenty of time until D-Day!

Yeah the thing is I think it was a stomach virus he had because when we were at the hospital, there were about 11 others with the same symptoms, it actually became quite funny because all these people kept arriving with vomit bags lol! And we had both eaten the exact same things on Saturday - but it has been 2 days now and no vomitting or squirts so here's hoping!


----------



## Tammi

I m due on 30 june BUT I will most likely have my c-section on the 16th of june :happydance: Team PINK !


----------



## esther

Hi Tammi! I've updated you into our list, one for your due date and one for your c-section date!


----------



## esther

Good morning June bugs (or good evening, depending where you are in the world), how is everyone today??


----------



## Zoey1

Afternoon Esther! I'm doing pretty good today. Took a break from bedrest, went to Nordstrom's and spent a ton of money on make-up! Oops! :rofl: I just couldn't help myself. How are you doing and eveyone else?


----------



## esther

Oh fun! I love buying make-up, speaking of which our Government is handing out one off payments to working Australians for a sum of $900 as a stimulus package for the economy! So am deliberating whether or not to spend all that money or clothes and make-up and this and that. I probably should spend it on something I need not that I want!

It's only 10am here at the moment, and I have to work until 5pm so still have ages to go!!! I have no motivation at all today to do any work, I feel like crawling under my desk and having a nap!


----------



## NoSpringChick

1am here and I got up at 4pm after my really early morning!
Been washing babies blankets today, i think I have gone overboard with everything as she must have 25 blankets, but hey ho, I can sew them together as she grows and make a few big ones.
Got doctors today so just having a little looksie around and then will be off to bed.

And baby was lying in the weirdest position tonight, I cant believe how stuck out the side she was and my shape was just all over the place!

Anyway hope everyone is doing well :happydance:- soon be April then not long till June! :hugs:


----------



## esther

I know what you mean about going overboard with baby stuff! I had a look through some of her clothes last night and I have about 20 newborn - 3 month baby singlets! I can't believe how many I have, oh well they will all come in handy and it means less washing for me! You are lucky you have lots of blankets because no doubt you will get plenty of newborn explosive poo's on them and need to change them in the middle of the night - at least you will have them handy in the middle of the night when you need to change the bedding.

We pretty much all have 2 months to go, that is so cool.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Esther! I say you use your stimulus for make-up and clothes! You know... all the important necesities. :rofl: I hear you on being super tired. As soon as I entered into the 3rd tri., I've become much more tired. And yet... I can't sleep. So annoying.

I've thought about washing my baby clothes and blankets now, but I know when I hit 36-38 weeks I'll just do it all over again. It will give me something to do in my last impatient month.


----------



## esther

Yeah I was really leaning towards the necessities like make-up and clothes, but I don't want to spend my money on anymore maternity clothes - yuck!! I can't wait to burn them all lol! I might get some good make-up and new perfume, maybe a nice new bath robe or something nice like that and see where the rest of the cash takes me!

I have a bunch of stuff I have washed and haven't washed. I think that I will be washing it all over again in my last few weeks too. I love washing all the little cute clothes and packing them away. So little and adorable.... makes me gush everytime I look at all the little items we have for her.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hello ladies, I am back from the doctors and she said I looked really well and am blooming!
I said I have had about 2 hours sleep and have had acid reflux all night and have thrown up before seeing her LOL. So I might look well but feltt terrible!
So came away with a giant bottle of anniseed chalky liquid stuff which is mmm quite nice!
Showed her the pics of my swollen ankles and she wasn't concerned as they arent swollen at all now since I've started sleeping with them raised, but this raising is causing the rising stomach acid.... you can't win!

Asked her if our waterbirth has a BMI limit and she was shocked when I said my BMI is nigh on 40, will they refuse me? And she said she doubts it as I don't look that big (I am carrying this extra 4 1/2 stone well then!) well I did tell her when I was in size 12 jeans last year my BMI was between overweight and obese and thast my normal and thats cos I lift weights, so anyway got to double check with the midwife as I have my hopes up for the waterbirth.

So tired though so going to give into an afternoon siesta and hopefully this anniseed stuff will do the trick, urghh there's nothing worse than rising stomach acid while lying down, it doesnt half burn too! 


Zoey I daresay my baby stuff might be washed again, I mean they have only been done 3 times now! I did them once, then my mum wanted to see them and she washed them again and then I've done them again! I enjoy it :) I need a hobby LOL.

They look so cute on the drier too, makes it really exciting and real!:happydance:

Have a good day ladies :hug:

heres a little pic of some drying outside, I couldnt resist taking it!
https://i42.tinypic.com/24b1ag4.jpg


----------



## esther

Hey SpringChick! Glad to hear your appointment went well and they weren't concerned about your ankles! The acid reflux is a bugger hey, I get that when I try to go to sleep too, it's horrible and makes me vomit. Rennie tablets are great for me and they have heaps of calcium in them too, so it's a win win situation - give them a try I think they are a god send.

Oh hun I have put on so much weight in this pregnancy too, and apparently I don't look what I weigh either so who knows?!?!? All I know is I can't wait to exercise once she is out and get rid of this excess flab, my legs and arms feel gross. I'm sure you will be able to proceed with your water birth!

Those clothes look so darling, I love it, it's gorgeous.


----------



## dizzy duck

Hi, Im due 26th June but having a C section at around 38 weeks which will be 12th June, thanks, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## esther

Hey dizzy duck! I have updated you in the June mummy's section! Welcome over hun.


----------



## esther

Good morning (or afternoon or evening) ladies! How is everyone today??

I really struggled to get up this morning to go to work, the change of weather has come over and it was nice and crisp and cool this morning and it was such a hassle to get out of bed and from under the sheets, ahhhh I hate work! Only one more sleep until Friday night and the weekend though. 

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? I'm meeting up with some girlfriends on Friday night for a casual dinner and then just going to spend the rest of the weekend relaxing and catching up on sleep - very boring I know.


----------



## moose

I went into town for my gestational diabetes test....and ended up there all day!

I left the hospital after the test to find a note on my truck saying my tire was flat. Called AMA for some help. The tow truck came and pumped the tire up....you should have see it! The sidewalls were all bubbly! He said well the shop is just down the road so I will follow you over. I drove about 10 feet and BOOM! My tire blew! So he towed me over. I picked up a rock at some point. Bah! Thank goodness it happened in town in a parking lot. I drive 22 km into town on a undivided highway. Scary!

Now to wait for my results!


----------



## esther

How did you go with the drink moose? I was really apprehensive about drinking it because I heard it was really foul but it turned out just to taste like really fizzy tangy sprite lemonade which wasn't too bad! I had mine a fortnight ago and don't know the results yet - should probably call up or maybe I have to wait until my next appointment there. Fingers crossed that you get a good result hun!

Yikes that was a close call! Thank goodness they picked it up that you had a flat tyre, you have a guardian angel looking out for you. That can be really dangerous - you are lucky! What a day for you.


----------



## moose

It was the third time for the drink....I actually kinda like it, odd cause it tastes like orange soda and I am not fond of fizzy drinks. It is the sitting there for the hour that gets me.

Hmmm, I would like to think you passed or they would have called right! Fingers crossed for you as well!

Bwhaha, just so you know I smacked the husband when I saw him at the clinic today..so evil....mwahhaa.

I was very lucky someone left the note, I would have noticed the lopsidedness...well I would hope I would have...but with preggy brain who knows! I love living in a small town! I don't know if anyone would have taken the time in the city we were in before.


----------



## esther

That's good, I have to admit I did feel a little gross in the stomach at the end of the hour, I was really panging for a drink of water because it was first thing in the morning and I'm not the best first thing in the morning. Yeah I would hope so, but you never know I guess. I imagine my results would have just gone into my file for the midwife to look at, at my next antenatal appointment. 

Awesome stuff, I hope it was a good smack too!

That is really nice that someone took the time to write you a note, people in cities don't tend to show a lot of consideration all the time. I'm sure had you of driven off you would have noticed something was not right. Glad someone left you a note all the same so you could go and get it fixed before you ventured home.


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> There are so many viruses going around at the moment and the thing is it is still very hot here in Australia, we have just come out of summer but you wouldn't know it! It's the worst thing having a cold during summer. When I was at the hospital with my OH there were so many other people in there with the same vomit bug as him, it became a bit comical when all the new admissions came through with vomit bags and they were all retching at the same time lol.

Oh my! you know I forget that you are in Australia! for some odd reason I kept thinking you were a US gal! lol....

wow... flu bug is nasty! I HOPE my family is done with this season.... OH DAMN JINX should not even mention it! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

well hope all gets better for OH... poor fella... :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

dizzy duck said:


> Hi, Im due 26th June but having a C section at around 38 weeks which will be 12th June, thanks, take care :hugs: XX

Hiya dizzy! wow... have we all made it over yet? wonderful!... total invasion 
:change:


I keep feeling with each birth story in March, that we are all in an line waiting to pop... yes the visual is amusing....


----------



## esther

massacubano said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> There are so many viruses going around at the moment and the thing is it is still very hot here in Australia, we have just come out of summer but you wouldn't know it! It's the worst thing having a cold during summer. When I was at the hospital with my OH there were so many other people in there with the same vomit bug as him, it became a bit comical when all the new admissions came through with vomit bags and they were all retching at the same time lol.
> 
> Oh my! you know I forget that you are in Australia! for some odd reason I kept thinking you were a US gal! lol....
> 
> wow... flu bug is nasty! I HOPE my family is done with this season.... OH DAMN JINX should not even mention it! :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> well hope all gets better for OH... poor fella... :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: That's ok! There aren't too many Aussie gals on here, so I'll forgive people for thinking I'm in the US or UK lol.

I hope your family stays flu free as well, there is nothing worse then being pregnant and having to look after sick people - and being sick yourself, it is horrible.

He is doing much better, you wouldn't even know he was sick anymore, he's back at work and the gym and feeling 100%!

:hug:


----------



## massacubano

Okay myself... update... 

3/18 GTT it tasted like usual... gross
3/24 had a NST at the hospital... nothing was contacting bad... well hydrated!
4/3 have my 4D scan (ultrasound) *VERY EXCITED*


anyone else have updates? 

Oh, feel my bones almost snap if I try to roll over... I swear it is an age thing.... my first PG even my middle boy (in my 20s) was much much better... how that 70 something year old woman in India had a child is WAY beyond me.... maybe I am just a big baby :baby:


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esther said:
> 
> 
> There are so many viruses going around at the moment and the thing is it is still very hot here in Australia, we have just come out of summer but you wouldn't know it! It's the worst thing having a cold during summer. When I was at the hospital with my OH there were so many other people in there with the same vomit bug as him, it became a bit comical when all the new admissions came through with vomit bags and they were all retching at the same time lol.
> 
> Oh my! you know I forget that you are in Australia! for some odd reason I kept thinking you were a US gal! lol....
> 
> wow... flu bug is nasty! I HOPE my family is done with this season.... OH DAMN JINX should not even mention it! :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> well hope all gets better for OH... poor fella... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: That's ok! There aren't too many Aussie gals on here, so I'll forgive people for thinking I'm in the US or UK lol.
> 
> I hope your family stays flu free as well, there is nothing worse then being pregnant and having to look after sick people - and being sick yourself, it is horrible.
> 
> He is doing much better, you wouldn't even know he was sick anymore, he's back at work and the gym and feeling 100%!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

That is good news! The kids got the rotavirus last spring... wow.. wait think they were in the hospital this time last year WOW... anyhow rotavirus has seasons... never knew this... *applies hand sanitizer*:cry:


----------



## esther

massacubano said:


> Okay myself... update...
> 
> 3/18 GTT it tasted like usual... gross
> 3/24 had a NST at the hospital... nothing was contacting bad... well hydrated!
> 4/3 have my 4D scan (ultrasound) *VERY EXCITED*
> 
> 
> anyone else have updates?
> 
> Oh, feel my bones almost snap if I try to roll over... I swear it is an age thing.... my first PG even my middle boy (in my 20s) was much much better... how that 70 something year old woman in India had a child is WAY beyond me.... maybe I am just a big baby :baby:

4D scans are the best - you will love it.

My updates...

6th April - scan to see if placenta has moved up!

That's all that is on the books for me at the moment. My bones hurt to, especially around my hips and pelvis when I stand up - I think it is all down hill from here for me, never to feel myself again lol.


----------



## esther

massacubano said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esther said:
> 
> 
> There are so many viruses going around at the moment and the thing is it is still very hot here in Australia, we have just come out of summer but you wouldn't know it! It's the worst thing having a cold during summer. When I was at the hospital with my OH there were so many other people in there with the same vomit bug as him, it became a bit comical when all the new admissions came through with vomit bags and they were all retching at the same time lol.
> 
> Oh my! you know I forget that you are in Australia! for some odd reason I kept thinking you were a US gal! lol....
> 
> wow... flu bug is nasty! I HOPE my family is done with this season.... OH DAMN JINX should not even mention it! :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> well hope all gets better for OH... poor fella... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: That's ok! There aren't too many Aussie gals on here, so I'll forgive people for thinking I'm in the US or UK lol.
> 
> I hope your family stays flu free as well, there is nothing worse then being pregnant and having to look after sick people - and being sick yourself, it is horrible.
> 
> He is doing much better, you wouldn't even know he was sick anymore, he's back at work and the gym and feeling 100%!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> That is good news! The kids got the rotavirus last spring... wow.. wait think they were in the hospital this time last year WOW... anyhow rotavirus has seasons... never knew this... *applies hand sanitizer*:cry:Click to expand...

That sounds so nasty! I have been really trying to use my hand sanitiser as well, I have a big pump pack on my desk at work and I use it all the time. Now really isn't the time for me to get sick.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey SpringChick- What a cute pic of all your baby clothes! You have so much already, thats awesome. I hear you on needing a hobby. I really should take up washing the baby clothes I do have. 

I'm with you Esther! My arms and legs feel SO gross from the extra baby flub. It's as if I can feel every fat roll. Oh... did I forget to mention my new back fat?! :rofl: I can't wait to work out like crazy. 

Just had my gestational diabetes test today as well. The drink wasn't awful but it was like having an orange soda with 50% more sugar. I'm sorry to hear about your crazy day Moose. And you're right, where I live no one would have stopped and put a note on my car. I bet living in a small town is wonderful.


----------



## esther

Oh I forgot about the back fat, it's great hey. My arms feel like ham hocks ewwwwwwwww


----------



## esther

Good luck with your GD test too Zoey!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Ladies don't get too down about any weight issues - I havnt seen anyone gain as mch as me yet, so I should make you all feel better haha!:dohh:

Small update: parents ordered the cot yesterday :wohoo:and it'll be here April 1st, same day as my m/w appontment - so hopefully a well exciting day! I got the Ashton one from Mothercare and it is free delivery.

Diabetes test hasnt been mentioned to me but I should be offered it as I was once close to being diabetic due to weight/lifestyle. I know I am in for blood tests and she will measure my belly from now on.:blush:

Had no rising stomach acid last night and got a great sleep :happydance:

My plans for the weekend is gardening if the weather is nice. i am preparing everything for come April when I can get all my seeds in. 
I want the garden to look nice in her baby pictures, otherwise I might not have bothered so much this year. I love gardening, that's my hobby I suppose in the summer, and i have to start babyproofing it now :baby: already we have taken out a little fence and made the lawn area a bit bigger. Will have to mesh off the pond next year.

Have a great day ladies :hug:


----------



## dizzy duck

Thanks for the welcome guy's its great to be over here finally, I have my GTT on the 7th April I was worried about the drink but it doesn't sound too bad now, so thanks for that, hope you all have a great weekend, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## esther

SpringChick - gardening sounds so nice! I bet you have a really nice garden, that is so sweet making it look nice for her baby photos. Great news on the cot, can't wait to see pics of your nursery!!

Dizzy Duck - I was so scared of the drink too but it is fine, just make sure you have a bottle of water handy for just afterwards because I really needed water after it.

It's Friday today woo hoo! Just started at work (it's 9am here) and have to go all the way through to 5pm. It's going to be such a long day, I can feel it. Feeling so restless today, just want to go home and sleep. Got freaked out last night, was laying on my bed watching a DVD and caught a glimpse of something in the corner of my eye, something flashing across the floor - started paying attention and it was a dirty little mouse that was running back and forth across my bedroom floor. I freaked, more so because it's running around all the baby stuff we have bought. I can't wait to move out next month and sanitise sanitise sanitise! Going to have a to lay a mouse trap tonight or let the cat roam free (although the cat might kill the mouse and leave it on my bed or something yuck!).


----------



## esther

Some time towards the end of the next week the July mummies will be trickling through! How quickly is time going!


----------



## moose

Bah! I had the husband look up my results...I am such a bad ass I know. Well I have to go back and have the two hour gtt test again....I passed last time I can only hope that I pass again this time.

Everyone have a super terrific fun weekend!!


----------



## esther

Great news that you passed! Sucks about having to have another one of those tests. I swear they are so boring, just sitting there waiting.... and waiting.....


----------



## massacubano

*esther*Ham hocks! yep I have lil fat rolls over my elbows... and I had lost weight to get pregnant! *cough* yes.... had lost 67 lbs (all post baby fat)! and won't even confess any weights now...

Hmmm well.. amazing that the July gals are headed down! I did say the summer babies will be taking over this section totally! this is just spring cleaning (LOL had to say it).... :rofl:


----------



## Zoey1

I can't believe the July mommys will be moving over either. It does seem to be going by fast, but I would be more than happy to have it go by even faster. 

Passed my GD test, however my blood count results came back and I'm highly anemic. I swear if it's not one thing it's another.:dohh:
Good luck on your second round of testing Moose. I'm sure you'll pass with flying colors. 

Tomorrow morning I go in for my 28 week appt. and I'm dreading the weight talk. Since my dr. last saw me 4 weeks ago, I have gained 8 pounds. Oops! :rofl: Does anyone know what they do at the 28 week appt.?


----------



## esther

massacubano said:


> *esther*Ham hocks! yep I have lil fat rolls over my elbows... and I had lost weight to get pregnant! *cough* yes.... had lost 67 lbs (all post baby fat)! and won't even confess any weights now...
> 
> Hmmm well.. amazing that the July gals are headed down! I did say the summer babies will be taking over this section totally! this is just spring cleaning (LOL had to say it).... :rofl:

Yep sexy sexy ham hocks lol, I hate that unsightly roll of fat over the back of the elbows ahhhh I can't wait to get rid of it. I don't even want to know how much I weigh at the moment, I really don't want the midwife to tell me lol. 

I am just gobsmacked that July gals are over soon, in fact in a matter of days! The March mummies are almost gone, so it's the last days for April mummies.


----------



## esther

Zoey1 said:


> I can't believe the July mommys will be moving over either. It does seem to be going by fast, but I would be more than happy to have it go by even faster.
> 
> Passed my GD test, however my blood count results came back and I'm highly anemic. I swear if it's not one thing it's another.:dohh:
> Good luck on your second round of testing Moose. I'm sure you'll pass with flying colors.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go in for my 28 week appt. and I'm dreading the weight talk. Since my dr. last saw me 4 weeks ago, I have gained 8 pounds. Oops! :rofl: Does anyone know what they do at the 28 week appt.?

Hey Zoey great news on your GD test! Sucks about the anemia but that is pretty common! 

8 pounds is a good weight gain, I'm sure you will be fine. I think at 28 appointment it is just blood pressure, feel of the uterus, listen to bubs on the doppler and maybe a urine sample?? I think they are pretty straight forward - might have a look at ankles etc for swelling.


----------



## esther

I feel like a right heffer today. I have no ankles, the skin on my legs are really tight because they are a bit swollen, so I have pig trotter legs. My fingers are nice and chubby and I can't wear my wedding ring so it's on my pinky finger.


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, I am joining you all in the third trimester today :) Can't believe how quickly second trimester went. I am on Team Yellow and due 26th June :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome over Kasey c xxx

June girls i need stay put vibes plz as my back is achy and i am crampy which may not sound too bad but with goin into prem labour and them haltin it nearly 3 wks ago any crampy pain worrys me


----------



## NoSpringChick

Esther I can really recommend sleeping with your feet up on 2 cusions to get the swelling down and keep it away :hug:

Serina, hope youre going to be ok, it's scary enough without the cramps happening :hug:
-----------


The cot came early so got it today :happydance:Not putting it up though till nearer the time as it'll be in our room for a year. Looks smaller than it did in the shop! I think she'll be in it 2 years then in a bed. (feel like I'm wishing her older!).

Not got anything to talk about really LOL. Going to have a lazy day and then do our washing as not got anything clean to fit me, so I am in my pj's today and a little t shirt with my belly just hanging out! :blush:

heres a pic! 
https://i40.tinypic.com/24yd72o.jpg

as i said lettign it all hang out ...............:blush: I am getting massive!
what a difference a year makes - I dont know if I'll ever see my ribs again!https://i39.tinypic.com/dc34hc.jpg

Have agreat day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Eeyore17

I'm not on here much, but I'm just actually moving over to 3rd tri today! :)
You can add me to the list of June 26th mommies! lol


----------



## Momy91

Yay! Hello third tri!! :D

I'm is expecting on the 24th June


----------



## Chick21

Hello!! just moved over this week! cant believe how tym flys! not long now!
my due date is 25th june!
i also want 2 wish every1 the best of luck! 
xx


----------



## meldmac

Yay I'm moving over here today! I'm due June 28 and having a blue bump!


----------



## lilmomof3

welcome over june mommies, congrats on making it


----------



## Paxton

I'm due June 24th ^.^


----------



## esther

Hi girls!! Welcome over 

How is everyone doing today?

I had another 4D ultrasound last night just for fun, but the little girl was playing up and being really naughty, she kept facing away from the camera and covering her face with her hands and then putting her face into my spine! I got to see that she has a big set of lips on her, a little Angelina Jolie in the making, she has quite a bit pout and she has gotten so much more chubby since when I saw her last lol. The lady who scanned said she has grown really nicely. Because we got such shitty footage we get to go back next weekend for free for another scan, so hopefully she will behave this time and smile for the camera!


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya:happydance:

I'm due June 28th - and I'm on team yellow!!!!

:happydance::cloud9::baby:

It must be lovely having 4d scan:):hugs:

Love Hayley xxxx


----------



## tink

:happydance: 3rd Tri yay!
I'm having a blue bump on the 24th june! xxx


----------



## esther

Updated the lists!

How was everyone's weekend??


----------



## bugalugs

yay thankyou:)

my weekend was good thanks luv:) nice & peaceful:rofl:

how was yours?

:hug:


----------



## esther

Yeah it was nice, did a lot of lazing around lol, and can you believe that I am still tired today!


----------



## esther

As of tomorrow (Tuesday) all mummies to be who are due in June will be over tomorrow! So Wednesday look out - the July mums will be coming over!

Crazy!


----------



## esther

*All mummies due in June are now in their 3rd trimester!*

:happydance: :cloud9: *Congratulations June bugs, not long now!* :cloud9: :happydance:​


----------



## NoSpringChick

Wow just spotted July mummies, that means we arent last in line anymore :loopy:


----------



## esther

I know! We are just second last in line now lol... :)

How are you today SpringChick?


----------



## NoSpringChick

Well, had a bit of an off day. Woke up this morning dreaming I had had the baby and was saying these afterpains really do hurt... woke up and the 'afterpains' were real stomache pains and baby going mad. Went for some shopping and got home needing the loo - all I'll say is what a fiasco, anyone would think I was giving birth so going to speak to the m/w as I can't take anymore of this although not sure what can be done.
As they say TMI but diahorreah and constipation at the same time and massive! I hadnt even eaten that much I swear!!
Been all teary about it LOL. Thank goodness not that long left to go now:happydance:


----------



## esther

Oh hun that sounds horrible! I do know what you mean about constipation followed my diahorrea at the same time, it's not nice no wonder you had stomach cramps! Hope you're feeling better soon xo


----------



## NoSpringChick

Esther I'll be glad come the day my topic of conversation isnt revolved around my bowels (they never mentioned this is my pregnancy book!!!). I guess we're all going through it.:hugs::hug:


----------



## esther

All I could talk about was my bowel movements up until about 22 weeks, then the constipation sort of stopped which has been great! I put it down to drinking 3 litres of water a day, it really made a difference to me.

On another note, just went on my lunch break to renew my drivers licence and omg you should see the new picture of me on my licence it is a shocker!!!!! It is the worst photo I have possibly ever seen of myself, I have about 10 chins in it! I could get upset about it but all I can do it laugh when I look at it. Fluid retention is so bad in my face I had no idea lol.


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:Esther:rofl: you must have stolen my chins for your pic:rofl::rofl:
I'm so huge daren't go down the beach - I swear they're going to throw me back in the sea:rofl:

I know what you girls mean though about bowel movements:rofl:

My poor OH, sometimes it's all I talk to him about, I swear he must look at me and think where's my wife gone:rofl::rofl:


----------



## esther

I have so many chins bugalugs that I have one for every member on this forum - geez it's a shocking photo lol.


----------



## Rosella

hello, can i join in the june mommies thread? i'm due 23 June! :D


----------



## DY08

Hi, Can't beleive I'm here already! My due date is 25th June x:happydance:


----------



## Kitten

Oooh can you add me please? 28th June.


----------



## junemomma09

How are all the June mommys today?

im excited about my 30 week ultrasound....and seeing my little boy again...plus im so excited im getting so close to delivery, my back is starting to kill. and i know its only going to get worse. lol


----------



## AubreyK80

your back hurts and my legs and feet hurt LOL .......Good luck at your ultrasound traci cant wait to hear back from you on how it went .

Hope all the june moms are doing good

Hugs to all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chick21

hey im 28weeks and im feelin great stil but its not long til i get all the pains lol!
hope every1 is doin well! and good luck! not long now! xx


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> your back hurts and my legs and feet hurt LOL .......Good luck at your ultrasound traci cant wait to hear back from you on how it went .
> 
> Hope all the june moms are doing good
> 
> Hugs to all:hugs::hugs:

Thanks hun!!! I hope it goes well too!!! LOL i cant believe all the new pains we get now...haha


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> your back hurts and my legs and feet hurt LOL .......Good luck at your ultrasound traci cant wait to hear back from you on how it went .
> 
> Hope all the june moms are doing good
> 
> Hugs to all:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun!!! I hope it goes well too!!! LOL i cant believe all the new pains we get now...hahaClick to expand...


I know right ?? haha .. i will take all the new pains if it get me closer to having david in my arms already ..I know you feel the same about connor:) WOW we are all getting so close ...YAY !!!!!! YAY !!! :)

hee-hee

Hugssss
:hug::hug:


----------



## butrfly

definitely exciting to note we're nearer to cuddling our LO in our arms.... i'm apprehensive about birth, though. is anyone getting a bit more nervous about it (like i am) ????


----------



## esther

Hi girls! How are you all today? Junemomma, how exciting another ultrasound! I am having a 4D one this weekend (she wouldn't behave and smile for the camera last weekend, so having it repeated) and on Monday I'm going for another scan at the hospital to find out if my placenta has moved up - fingers crossed it has! 

Aubrey & Junemomma - the pains suck, the rib pain I'm getting at the moment is just awful and the pain in my hips and pelvis when I stand up after lying down is not too pleasant either. We all need to be pampered for the day and have some pregnancy massage....

I can't believe it is April already! 2 months now until our babies are here, I love it!


----------



## esther

butrfly said:


> definitely exciting to note we're nearer to cuddling our LO in our arms.... i'm apprehensive about birth, though. is anyone getting a bit more nervous about it (like i am) ????

I am apprehensive about something going wrong, I would go through all the pain in the world just to make sure she is delivered safe and sound. The one thing I am dreading is the stinging feeling afterwards when I do my first wee.


----------



## esther

Also welcome over Rosella, DY08 & Kitten! I have updated you ladies into our list of June mummies!

xo


----------



## AubreyK80

butrfly said:


> definitely exciting to note we're nearer to cuddling our LO in our arms.... i'm apprehensive about birth, though. is anyone getting a bit more nervous about it (like i am) ????


Oh yes im getting soooo nervous, Im so worried about the pain and what its going to be like, i know it will be all worth it when my little boy is in my arms, but im still very scared .....


----------



## AubreyK80

esther said:


> Hi girls! How are you all today? Junemomma, how exciting another ultrasound! I am having a 4D one this weekend (she wouldn't behave and smile for the camera last weekend, so having it repeated) and on Monday I'm going for another scan at the hospital to find out if my placenta has moved up - fingers crossed it has!
> 
> Aubrey & Junemomma - the pains suck, the rib pain I'm getting at the moment is just awful and the pain in my hips and pelvis when I stand up after lying down is not too pleasant either. We all need to be pampered for the day and have some pregnancy massage....
> 
> I can't believe it is April already! 2 months now until our babies are here, I love it!

Oh yes hun we all need to be pampered and have some massage ....... i cant believe we are coming so close :) YAY !!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## esther

I am going to the beauty therapy clinic this weekend for some pampering! Going to have a scalp and foot massage, pedicure, eyebrow wax and a facial! Ahhh bliss I can't wait! :) :) :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

I think a pampering right now would just be what the doctor ordered. :happydance:Unfortunately I have been unable to do my hair as I bleach it to the roots so I have 28 weeks worth of roots! Maybe fortunately though ym hair is nearly white so it kind of blends in!


I had my 28 week m/w appointment this morning and I had sugar in my sample, but I did have a choccy bar for my breakfast :dohh: so they said it could be that but if it is still there next time I will be sent for a diabetes test.
Good news is my bloodpressure has gone down a bit and she said my ankles were skinny!
Had my belly measured and she said 31, my notes have 30 wrote down but then 28 written ontop of that! So I gather they are just having a 3cm room for error and if it is near enough it gets recorded as where you are (?)

And she found the heartbeat this time straight away yay.:happydance: As she couldnt find it at 24 weeks and it was hurting my belly trying.

Oh and the bMI they go by for a waterbirth is the one you booked in with not what it is going up to, and she said unless someone needed the fire brigade to get them out of the pool then they don't have a limit, so looks like I am on for that - but then she started mentioning c - sections, probably just so I know it could happen in an emergency.:dohh:

And I think that was about all! She said I looked really well (3rd person to say that lately!) so got to go back in 3 weeks and shoudl get my blood results when I'll be 31+4 (so close!!!!!!!!!!)

And baby is where i thought she was, her head is down as it always has been and her back and bum are what stick out my right hand side, so when the cats get on my belly she is hitting them with her hands and it must be her head bouncing off my bladder (nice cusion!)
And yes I have been panicking about the actual birth since i got to 20 weeks and started the count down going down instead of going up! But we'll all do fine, I am sure :hugs::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

esther said:


> I am going to the beauty therapy clinic this weekend for some pampering! Going to have a scalp and foot massage, pedicure, eyebrow wax and a facial! Ahhh bliss I can't wait! :) :) :)

Oh you are soooooooo Lucky hun :) can i come with you ?? Hee-Hee :)

:hug:


----------



## Kitten

Thanks for the welcome! I can't believe I just missed this topic for so long, ha. Ah well, I can lean on you all for the last 13 weeks now I guess!!


----------



## AubreyK80

Kitten said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I can't believe I just missed this topic for so long, ha. Ah well, I can lean on you all for the last 13 weeks now I guess!!



Hi and welcome to 3rd tri , you definatly can lean on us hun :) thats why we are all here :)

:hug:


----------



## Emma01

*Hi my due dates 20th june i cant believe theres so many!*


----------



## esther

NoSpringChick said:


> I think a pampering right now would just be what the doctor ordered. :happydance:Unfortunately I have been unable to do my hair as I bleach it to the roots so I have 28 weeks worth of roots! Maybe fortunately though ym hair is nearly white so it kind of blends in!
> 
> 
> I had my 28 week m/w appointment this morning and I had sugar in my sample, but I did have a choccy bar for my breakfast :dohh: so they said it could be that but if it is still there next time I will be sent for a diabetes test.
> Good news is my bloodpressure has gone down a bit and she said my ankles were skinny!
> Had my belly measured and she said 31, my notes have 30 wrote down but then 28 written ontop of that! So I gather they are just having a 3cm room for error and if it is near enough it gets recorded as where you are (?)
> 
> And she found the heartbeat this time straight away yay.:happydance: As she couldnt find it at 24 weeks and it was hurting my belly trying.
> 
> Oh and the bMI they go by for a waterbirth is the one you booked in with not what it is going up to, and she said unless someone needed the fire brigade to get them out of the pool then they don't have a limit, so looks like I am on for that - but then she started mentioning c - sections, probably just so I know it could happen in an emergency.:dohh:
> 
> And I think that was about all! She said I looked really well (3rd person to say that lately!) so got to go back in 3 weeks and shoudl get my blood results when I'll be 31+4 (so close!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> And baby is where i thought she was, her head is down as it always has been and her back and bum are what stick out my right hand side, so when the cats get on my belly she is hitting them with her hands and it must be her head bouncing off my bladder (nice cusion!)
> And yes I have been panicking about the actual birth since i got to 20 weeks and started the count down going down instead of going up! But we'll all do fine, I am sure :hugs::hug:

I can totally relate, you should see my hair! I usually get a half head of blonde foils and I haven't had them done in about 8 weeks and I dead set have about 2 inches of regrowth! Luckily my natural hair is just a dark blonde, but when it gets oily or it needs a wash it looks terrible and the regrowth looks really dark. I am so excited to finally get it fixed this weekend! 

Great news that everything is going well and you are looking well - AND you can have your water birth! Fingers crossed for that one :)

Good luck with the diabetes check too :hug:


----------



## esther

AubreyK80 said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> I am going to the beauty therapy clinic this weekend for some pampering! Going to have a scalp and foot massage, pedicure, eyebrow wax and a facial! Ahhh bliss I can't wait! :) :) :)
> 
> Oh you are soooooooo Lucky hun :) can i come with you ?? Hee-Hee :)
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

For sure! The more the merrier :happydance:


----------



## esther

Kitten said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I can't believe I just missed this topic for so long, ha. Ah well, I can lean on you all for the last 13 weeks now I guess!!

I'm glad you found the thread! We're always chatting on here, so you are most welcome :hugs:


----------



## ecossaise74

Welcome to all the June mums-to-be!! The last trimester is big things!! You should all be very proud of yourself, you're doing great!! You're gonna love this forum, I spend all my time on it, and it makes me feel a thousand times better!! It's really nice!! 
Have a great time with us, the big bumps people lol!!!


----------



## esther

ecossaise74 said:


> Welcome to all the June mums-to-be!! The last trimester is big things!! You should all be very proud of yourself, you're doing great!! You're gonna love this forum, I spend all my time on it, and it makes me feel a thousand times better!! It's really nice!!
> Have a great time with us, the big bumps people lol!!!

Aww thanks ecossaise! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Zoey1

Welcome to the newbies in our group!

So... I meant to write about my last dr. appt. on Friday, but I've been feeling so lousy that I forgot. Sorry. :blush: My dr. appt. went well. I don't have GD so that's good, however I did gain a bit too much weight for 4 weeks (8lbs) oops! :rofl: My doctor wants me to eat less salt and sweets. What a bummer! Because of the severe back pain (getting increasingly worse) my dr. feels it would be best to induce me around 38.5 weeks. There is also the possibility for a c-section. They are concerned labor could fracture my previously broken tail bone further. What a headache. 

Let's see... what else....oh I really despise my landlord. I'm so pissed at the moment. My hubby and I rent a really nice home, with a very high rent payment. Our air conditioning system has gone in and out for the past year. They have sent a repair man 5 times already and the last time, the repair man said the system needs to be replaced. Well, it broke again tonight and I called the landlord. I said it really needs to be replaced. She said. "well can't you just open your windows?" I was like... what? And then I said "well, yes but that's really not the point. My DH & I pay rent on time every month, we pay all the house bills and the lease calls for a functioning AC. I'm hot" She said " true, but I live by you and I know it's not AC weather!" I'm so pissed!!!!! I'm going to try and break the lease but am worried she'll keep the $2,500 deposit and ask for the remaining rent. (lease up in Oct.) Oh and the kicker... the landlord is not sending a repair technician this time. She's sending out her 65 yr. old sister to look at it first. Moron! Any thoughts???
Rant over! :rofl: 

Enough about me... how are all you lovely ladies doing? Esther, excited about your upcoming pampering? :happydance:


----------



## esther

Hi Zoey!

Good news that you've been given the all clear for GD! I don't think you have gained too much weight, you could be carrying fluid anything! A lot of the midwives over here don't like to weigh every week because too many women stress about their weight and stop eating properly, so they don't like to monitor it too much anymore unless absolutely necessary.

Your landlord sounds like a bitch! If your lease states a working air conditioner then she should give that to you, it doesn't matter if it is not air conditioner weather, that is not up to her to decide. Do you have a tenancy board or agency that you can call up and have a complain to? I would send her a letter or something stating that you are entitled to a working air conditioner and for it to be fixed by a licenced technician - it is her responsibility not yours. 

Thank you for asking! Yes I am very excited about my pampering session on Saturday, it's going to be the best day! I am going to feel like a woman again.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Esther! 
Thanks for the weight pep talk! You know what's super funny... my husband was giving me a weight pep talk last week, sat on the corner over our glass coffee table and it shattered into a million pieces! He fell right through the table and a piece of glass sliced his tushy wide open. We had to go to the emergency room and unfortunately he had to get stitches in the "crack" of his booty. Poor baby! He can still barely sit. :rofl: And all he was trying to do was make me feel better. The best part is, he's totally fit and healthy. You would think he'd have to be heavy to break the table... but nope. :rofl: I know I really shouldn't laugh.

In regards to the landlord... she is a bitch! Unfortunately for us there is no one we can really go to. They only thing we could do is take her to small claims court and gosh that is the last thing I feel like doing. 

How long have you and your hubby been married?

Oh... p.s. my name's Jenn


----------



## Kitten

Sorry to hear about your health problems Jenn but at least the good thing about being induced is you have a set date when you know when baby is coming! And god your landlord sounds awful, I always hated renting and having to rely on someone else to fix things, it's so frustrating, I hope you sort it out. 

Esther I hope you enjoy your pampering session, I'm saving up for one when I leave work at 36 weeks :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

LOL Zoey, I think I would be laughing too if it was my hubby giving me a weight talk and that happened!! Bad sense of humour we must have haha!

Interesting you mentioning about the tailbone cos no one has even mentioned it to me - maybe cos I havnt been back to the doc complaining since I did mine in but now I am worried so I'll mention it to my m/w next time. i did mine in falling down the stairs about 15/16 months ago and I just get on with it but you'll know the specific pain when getting up out of a seat and you have to put all your weight on your hands first - youch!

Hi Emma, we're due the same day :happydance:

Hope everyones doing dandy :happydance::happydance::happydance: nice pic esther!


----------



## esther

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Esther!
> Thanks for the weight pep talk! You know what's super funny... my husband was giving me a weight pep talk last week, sat on the corner over our glass coffee table and it shattered into a million pieces! He fell right through the table and a piece of glass sliced his tushy wide open. We had to go to the emergency room and unfortunately he had to get stitches in the "crack" of his booty. Poor baby! He can still barely sit. :rofl: And all he was trying to do was make me feel better. The best part is, he's totally fit and healthy. You would think he'd have to be heavy to break the table... but nope. :rofl: I know I really shouldn't laugh.
> 
> In regards to the landlord... she is a bitch! Unfortunately for us there is no one we can really go to. They only thing we could do is take her to small claims court and gosh that is the last thing I feel like doing.
> 
> How long have you and your hubby been married?
> 
> Oh... p.s. my name's Jenn

Oh dear, I really shouldn't laugh either but that is quite funny isn't it. Poor darling cutting his bottom open, that would be so nasty! :hugs:

Definitely stand your ground with your landlord though, I think you need to put it in writing and state what the lease states about your air conditioner and also she is required to provide a licenced technician for any repairs, otherwise if something goes wrong she is liable for the consequences. 

My hubby and I have been married since June 2007, so almost 2 years! How about you?

Hi Jenn :) :hugs: 

My name is esther, no surprises there lol


----------



## esther

What has everyone got planned for this weekend?

I have my pampering day tomorrow and seeing bubs in the afternoon for her 3D/4D scan, then on Sunday a nice day of sleeping in and relaxing and maybe some shopping :)


----------



## lilmomof3

hey june mommies wow i just relized the name of the thread was changed to almost over omg i cant belive it i only have 9 weeks left ( cuz i will be having baby a week before my due date c section ) i just relized today its going so fast i havent set up anything for baby yet at all , wow time is flying by so fast i cant belive all of us have been here this long wow


----------



## esther

Thanks for reminding me, I better change it to "we're all over now" because the July mummies are over now! 

Time is definitely flying, I can't believe on Tuesday I will only have 8 weeks left until my due date!


----------



## moose

Hello all!

Had my second 2 hour glucose screen on tuesday. I don't have GD, but I guess I am not to far off. Eek! I asked the husband if he figures I will have to go for another screen he said he doesn't think so....but my actual doctors appointment is next week.

My house is a total pig sty and it is driving me nuts! At the same time though I don't want to do anything about it. Bah!


----------



## esther

I am so not in the mood to tidy up either at the moment...

Good news about your GD test! xx


----------



## moose

I know! But it has been months since I have done a proper proper scrub down...just kinda straightening up. Sooo dirty!

Good news though we have the spare room turned into a nursery. I built the shelves, dressers, and chair and husband built the crib. So we just need the pretty stuff and we are done.

I asked my cousin who is a recent Mom what she thought was the best thing ever for her little guy. She said a baby bum wipe warmer and a bouncy chair that vibrates. It is funny cause DH and I were shopping and saw these things and though why would you buy them?! Good to know!


----------



## esther

Post pics of the baby room! I want to see :)

A bum wipe warmer! I have never heard of that product, good on them though would be nice to have your bottom wiped by lovely warm wipes instead of cold ones lol!


----------



## moose

I will post once I have my linens and wall decals, they are in the mail now! Still waiting for the change table but then it is all good!

I know! It makes sense now that I think of it, she was saying the cold ones were making her little one cry. The toys r us here carries them, I think when I am in the big city I will pick one up.


----------



## esther

I'm looking forward to seeing your nursery pics!


----------



## esther

My feet are so puffy and swollen today! Yuck yuck yuck.

Every afternoon for the past week they have been swollen by the end of the day, then alright the next morning. They feel so gross and puffy and it feels hard to flex my toes because they are so fat LOL!


----------



## Kitten

This weekend we're starting work on the nursery. My dad finally came down at the beginning of the week and did the filling/drilling/plastering so now we need to sand/clean/paint. We've also got to get someone to come and put valves on the radiators, and we need a new carpet and a new door so not a small project!! This weekend I think we'll stick to sanding and wiping down and see if we get time to put some sealer on and maybe start painting the woodwork.


----------



## butrfly

esther said:


> My feet are so puffy and swollen today! Yuck yuck yuck.
> 
> Every afternoon for the past week they have been swollen by the end of the day, then alright the next morning. They feel so gross and puffy and it feels hard to flex my toes because they are so fat LOL!

i have these too often, i feel like barney without the purple. :rofl: been traveling by plane quite often recently (nothing major, an hour & a half ride almost every week) and that aggravates the swelling. oh well. it'll go away soon enough. (i hope) =P


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Just thought i would pop in and say hi *waves*

OMG how fast is tiime going...cant believe in ten weeks ish I will have a little baby! OMG


----------



## butrfly

just noticed that i'm on the second to the last box on my ticker. oh my oh my!

also, the july jelly beans are in third tri, feels like they're pushing us closer to the front of the line!

and i peeked into First Tri & saw a thread for those expecting on December!

oh my goodness... time flies so fast!


----------



## massacubano

butrfly said:


> just noticed that i'm on the second to the last box on my ticker. oh my oh my!
> 
> also, the july jelly beans are in third tri, feels like they're pushing us closer to the front of the line!
> 
> and i peeked into First Tri & saw a thread for those expecting on December!
> 
> oh my goodness... time flies so fast!

eekkk! I guess I would be as well if I had that type of ticker.. (hmmm might switch back ;) ) 

yes, super exciting the July ladies are landing too! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## esther

Hi ladies! 

I had my progress scan today and good news is that my placenta has moved up and away, so no problems there! Baby girl is measuring a week ahead, according to the ultrasound measurements and she weighs 2kg - her legs are that of a baby at 35 weeks gestation not 32 weeks which she should be, I must be breeding a supermodel lol.

I accidentally ran over a bird on the way to work after the scan, it upset me so much I had to pull over onto the side of the road and cry.

How is everyone?


----------



## Suze

Good news about the scan esther and yes I think you are growing a leggy supermodel in there! Are you or OH really tall?
I was measuring a week ahead too (just at mw) and am secretly hoping this means I'll have my baby a week early :rofl:

I've got my Mum coming to stay for 9 days on Friday and I can't wait - I haven't seen her since before Christmas and I think she'll get a shock seeing my bump! It's her first grandchild so she's super excited...and I feel a lot of shopping trips coming on!

:hugs:


----------



## butrfly

glad to hear the ladies are all alright - and the LOs, too! supermodel, eh, esther? ;) sounds quite interesting.

my mom's suppose to come over, too, suze but i don't know. OH says it might grate on his nerves having someone he's not so familiar with sharing the house during a most exciting/stressful time for him. argh, men! :dohh:

definitely exciting, massacubano!


----------



## esther

Hi suze & butrfly - either a supermodel or a pole vaulter lol! couldn't believe the measurement I was given for her legs, I'm not tall only 5'6'' average height I guess but my OH he is about 6'1'' and his sister is a good 5'9'' and there are a lot of tall people on his side of the family so she obviously is taking after him.

Ahh your poor OH butrfly! Men are so funny with mothers in law! Mine is too, he gets along with her but she drives him nuts after a few days.


----------



## Cvining

well i guess i should have made myself known ealier then this!!! im due on june 25th! i havent been on this site for a while... my husband and i lead awfully busy lives i guess... lol never really got tied in with anyone here, but i want to now! i am becoming less mobile and i want some people to talk to!


----------



## esther

Cvining! I've added you to the list of June mummies!


----------



## butrfly

Hello there Cvining! Just jump right in! We're glad to have you join us.


----------



## Suze

Hi Cvining and welcome!

My DP actually quite likes it when my mother is here to stay as we spend a lot of the time out and about shopping and also he usually catches up with mates as he doesn't have to entertain me! 

I know what you mean butrfly about having someone else here at the time of the birth, I'm not sure what my Mum wants to do about that - I think she might want to come a few weeks later when my DP is back at work which is great as we also want it to be just the 3 of us getting used to things. Another part of me though doesn't want my Mum to be the last person to meet the baby - which inevitably will happen with her living in Germany and me here!


----------



## Kitten

Well another Monday, another week less left til I finish work, and more importantly, meet baby!

We managed to get the woodwork painted in the nursery, well the first coat, and the sealer on the walls so feel a lot better now there's something to show for our work! Still not gaining any weight but I think I've lost some bloating and the constipation seems to be easing off so it's probably that I've lost weight from that rather than not gained any in baby! 

My mouth is killing me! Has anyone else had this? I've been using mouthwash twice a day the entire way through but for some reason it's started burning my cheeks, like when you blow up a balloon wrong and really hurt your cheeks. They hurt constantly now and eating is murder! Any ideas or am I just odd?


----------



## 09babyboy

iam due 
15th of June


----------



## Cvining

hey kitten, 
my mouth has been hurting the past couple weeks too. both my gums and my cheeks alike. sometimes even my teeth hurt... i dont know what it is or why it happens... but it sucks... it hurts to brush my teeth!

oh, and thanks everyone for welcoming me in!


----------



## butrfly

welcome 09babyboy!

Cvning & Kitten, i think having dental problems is another 'joy' in pregnancy. i also have similar problems & read up about it. quite normal - if inconvenient & sometimes painful.

this is what i really wanted to say in this post (i forgot to write it after addressing the dental concern. :dohh: pregnancy brain and all that):

tummy was a bit funny last night. left side was a bit soft & right side was hard. i think LO decided to snuggle into that area for a while. :) does this happen to you, too?


----------



## esther

Good afternoon ladies (or good morning or good evening, depending on where on the globe you all are)!

Hope everyone is having a great day :hugs:

Kitten - when do you go on maternity leave? i'm on my last week this week and am very excited :happydance: Also I hope your mouth gets better, sounds like you have some irritated gums - have you had a dentist check up? Hope they get better soon :hugs:

09babyboy - Welcome over hun! I've updated you in our list of expecting June mummies - enjoy :hugs:

Butrfly - my baby does that too, she really settles into my right hand side a lot and I seem to have a big hard bulge on that side a lot of the time and a flat soft spot on the other! Can get a little uncomfortable, especially at night when I'm trying to sleep.

My update - had my doctors appointment this morning, confirmed that I am all good to go with a natural birth, placenta moved up enough safely and also my glucose levels are fine so no GD! So good news all around.


----------



## butrfly

glad everything's ok for natural birth, esther. :) i still need to go find a doctor in Bali. will have to do that when i go off from work... mid-May :dohh:

my doctor in Jakarta is fantastic. very supportive and all that. unfortunately i want to give birth in Bali which is an island & 1 1/2 hours plane ride away. my home, my dog, my cats, & my OH are all there so baby & i want to be there, too. 

we already found the hospital we want to have the baby delivered at, we just need to find a good doctor in that hospital. the very first thing i'm going to do when i go back home for my leave.


----------



## esther

Thanks hun very excited that I am complication free!

Wow you lucky duck getting to give birth in Bali - it is such a beautiful country over there, I can't wait to jump on a plane and go there! It must be really warm over there at the moment for you!


----------



## butrfly

very very warm. dunno if jakarta is worse, though. but hormones tell me it's warm (burning!) any which place.

i'm just real glad baby's arriving in June as windy months (breezy, chilly but no rain months) are from May to about October. this way, baby won't feel the heat so much when he's born - and as it's still early in the windy season, he won't feel so chilled either.


----------



## esther

Wow hats off to you for getting through this heat! You must need air conditioning 24 hours day following you around! I'm in Queensland, Australia and that is hot enough for me! 

Have you always lived in Bali?


----------



## Zoey1

Hi Esther! How are you doing today hun? I was so happy to read that your GD test came back normal and your placenta has moved into a position that is suitable for natural childbirth! :happydance: Did you have an anterior placenta? I still do. Oh baby! So... super model legs huh? What a lucky little girl and how very exciting! 

Hey Moose & Kitten-Will you be sharing any pictures of your nurseries with us? :happydance: 

09babyboy & Cvining- Welcome over girls! 

Butrfly- I'm with you and Esther. My baby loves the lower right hand side. She has always gravitated toward that spot since she was 18-20 weeks. (or at least when I could see and feel her :rofl:).


----------



## esther

Hey honey! How you doing? 

I am so glad that everything has come back with no complications, feeling pretty good about it all! I didn't have anterior placenta, it was on the back wall but low lying, only 2cm away from my cervix so very lucky it has moved on up. Yes super long legs, maybe not supermodel but perhaps a pole vaulter or long jumper lol!


----------



## Suze

Morning everyone, wow I can't believe I'm 29 weeks today, where on earth has all the time gone, although I do feel like I have been pg for ever too! I just found out that th ebirth stone for June is pearl which I think is really nice!

:hug:


----------



## Kitten

Zoey, I will of course be showing off my nursery when it's complete, hehe.

Esther, I don't go on maternity leave until 36 weeks so the last week in May is my last week at work. I can't wait! 

Suze, pearl? Awww all you ladies having little girls can get them pearls for their 18th birthdays and stuff, hehe.

Thanks for the feedback on the teeth everyone! I think it's the ligaments and stuff around my jaw because as the day progressed, the left corner of my jaw hurt more and more and the pain went all the way down my neck like my lymph nodes etc. and this morning I have it on both sides. Oh well, it's stopping me over-eating if nothing else!!


----------



## amber20

Hey Zoey I know what you mean my baby is always on the right side and when I lay down my stomach looks like a hill because of his outline.


----------



## Doublemints

Hey June mommies...

Im due June 23rd...I'm having two girls...so excited.


----------



## Suze

Kitten said:


> Suze, pearl? Awww all you ladies having little girls can get them pearls for their 18th birthdays and stuff, hehe.

Or us Mummies who give birth in June could be given something pearl by the grateful Daddies!


----------



## esther

Good morning ladies (or afternoon/evening)!! How is everyone doing today?

Suze - Congrats on 29 weeks!! Not long now at all, you are going to be in single digit weeks really soon. And pearl, how beautiful, I am having a girl so that would suit perfectly for a little present from mummy and daddy! 

Kitten - Looking forward very much to seeing your nursery pics when it is all done! So you have 8 weeks to go at work, that will fly by so quickly and before you know it you will be on maternity leave :happydance:

Doublemints - Hello and welcome over! Congratulations on your twin girls, how exciting!!! :happydance: How has your pregnancy been so far hun? By the way, I've updated you in our June mummies list!

For me, my 2nd last day of work today before I'm on official maternity leave :happydance: I'm a bit excited. And this week is a short week with the Easter long weekend, so my OH and I are flying down south to see his family and spend some time down there, so looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## butrfly

thought i posted my reply to esther but read through what i've missed in this thread & found out i haven't. must have missed clicking on "Post Quick Reply" :dohh:

anyway :)

Esther - been living in Indonesia for 6 years now. mostly in Bali but I currently work in Jakarta. definitely real warm here. have the AC in jakarta but not in bali. what i have there, though, is a wonderful fan & a breezy spot in the neighborhood. i much prefer natural air over AC. :)

Doublemints - welcome! bet you're excited over having twins!

Suze - maybe my baby's dad can prepare a masculine pearl earring for the LO. =P or maybe he can just purchase something with a pearl for me. =P

i still have at least four more weeks left at work. most of it is packed with training & the last week is all set for an exhibit of the school in a mall (for marketing purposes). awfully busy, not bored, but i dunno if i have the strength for all that. i hope i do as i find it all exciting. :)


----------



## esther

Definitely a pearl for you hun! You deserve it :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

How strange, my hubby got me a pearl locket when we got married! I will put a pic of us 3 in it


----------



## NoSpringChick

didnt mean to post so quick!

my bubs is having a very active time here right now, she wont keep still and i think it's her bum just between my ribs in the middle moving, I am playing music and think she is having a dance! - she is such a night owl it's so freaky how alike to me she is! We are both up half the night :baby:
Been tidying and cleaning my study and moving light furniture about but we are knackered and will have to finish it another day!
How frustrating when you used to just get the job done, now it takes a week :dohh:

Hope everyone is keeping well :hug::hugs::hug:

eta: just read back and noticed I said WE are knackered! Ia m, dont think baby is though :dohh:


----------



## butrfly

NoSpringChick said:


> eta: just read back and noticed I said WE are knackered! Ia m, dont think baby is though :dohh:

yup. LO often gets moving when i start resting or am towards the end of my work day. hope you rest well tonight NoSpringChick!


----------



## esther

My sleep has been terrible lately, especially past 3 nights! I wake up busting to pee which is fine, but then I had awful reflux which keeps me awake. I ran out of all my reflux meds last night so had to drink this god awful glass of water with bi-card soda mixed in.. worked though but tasted damn nasty. Then I couldn't get back to sleep for ages even though I was dog tired. Ahhh the joys, it's only going to get harder from here.


----------



## LilMama2be

I'm june 12th!!
[:


----------



## esther

Updated the list hun!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Urgh I hate that reflux. I do like the aniseed stuff I got for it though !! Almost makes it worth it (but not quite!)

Sleeping isnt my problem, it's getting up and staying awake during the day. I wake up early for the loo then it's lunch time before I stir again - then I get up proper and within an hour I am shattered again so will have a sleep - then of course come the night time she comes alive so I like to stay up otherwise I would never experience her move...
Plus it's nice and quiet during the night, I like it :)

I noticed no one is due on the 13th. We are hoping to avoid that date as family members were born that day, plus 13.06.09 I dunno, sounds spooky to me!


----------



## esther

Whatever resting works for you I think, if you sleep during the day then don't worry, once bubs comes sleep will be so erratic anyway. Just as long as you are getting plenty of rest.

I noticed that date as well! I'm sure a baby will arrive on that day but no one is due then.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Well if I go into labour on the 13th I am keeping my legs crossed :hissy:
The 6th is out and 13th (watch it'll be one of those dates!):dohh:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I think I'm going to go sneak downstairs and have a big tin of cold creamed rice then get to bed :happydance:

Take it easy everyone :hug:


----------



## butrfly

sorry to hear you've had a rough night, esther. though i can understand how it is.

having difficulty falling asleep. finally managing to doze off sometime 11-ish. *waking up to pee. the struggle to get out of bed to go to the loo. barely being able to walk the first few steps. coming back to bed. tummy itching. turning (painfully) to reach for the lotion. feeling lotion dry up (a little icky, if you ask me). trying to go back to sleep (again). dozing off. {repeat from * at least 4 times} then awake again at 5.30am.

so much for beauty sleep & getting the sleep we need as pregnant women!


----------



## esther

Oh hun that sounds rough! My night goes like this:

-Settle into bed all comfy around 10 -11pm, finally drift off when hubby comes in and either turns on the light or makes a bit of noise and movement getting into bed. 
-Then the darling goes to spoon me and give me a hug which just makes me feel really hot and heavy, so get grumpy and tell him to move over.
-At this time realising that I need to pee again, so climb out of bed and do my business and get back into bed. 
-Then realise I am dying of thirst so clamber out of bed again and get a drink and then settle into bed again. 
-Toss and turn to get back into the comfy position I was in, kick off the blankets because it is too hot and finally get back to sleep.
-Wake up a couple of hours later busting to pee and the cycle continues!!!!!!!!!

Although it is never easy to wake up when the alarm for work goes off :(


----------



## esther

NoSpringChick said:


> I think I'm going to go sneak downstairs and have a big tin of cold creamed rice then get to bed :happydance:
> 
> Take it easy everyone :hug:

Ooooh enjoy! :cloud9:


----------



## Zoey1

Evening Girls!! 
I'm with all of you on the joys of not sleeping. If I'm able to fall asleep... and that's a big "*if*" I am easily up within 1.5 hours to pee and then I'll lay back down and be up again to pee like 45 minutes later. It's such an annoying cycle. Then when I'm not having to pee, I'm either dying of thirst or my RLS kicks up a notch and I need to eat a banana or 2 for the potassium. Oh the joys!! 


How is everyone today?


----------



## esther

Jenn you poor thing, we all need sleep and a good sleep I think. What I wouldn't give for a night of unbroken deep sleep......

It's 4.30pm here so almost time for me to finish work in 30 mins, so I'm clock watching with anticipation. Tomorrow is my last day of work and I'm so excited!! Looking forward to my warm bath when I get home to get rid of some of this bump tenderness I'm having and maybe I'll try and have a nap too.

How has your day been?? Any plans for over Easter?


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya ladies,

I'm the same with the sleeping thing:dohh:

Also I get really sore outer thighs from laying on my sides all night long!

I'm looking forward to being able to sleep on my back/front again :rofl:

Great all us June mums are in 3rd Tri now!:)

:hug:


----------



## massacubano

I did not want to start a new thread but....

I am in second to last ticker box! :wohoo:

getting very very close... omg.. so scary


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: yay! not long now :happydance:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Oooh 2nd last box! remember when it was in the 2nd along and where you are now seemed ages and ages away?!! :muaha:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Anyone else getting bored the further along they are getting? I just can't be bothered to do anything and I've got LOADS to get done!
i should be panicking... but I can't muster up the energy to even panic :dohh:

Today I got up, had hubby running after me feeding and watering me, going to the shops - all I've done is cleaned down a cupboard a skurting board and radiator (study still getting cleaned!) I am still in my pj's eating fig rolls now :blush:


----------



## junemomma09

massacubano said:


> I did not want to start a new thread but....
> 
> I am in second to last ticker box! :wohoo:
> 
> getting very very close... omg.. so scary

I know,,,,ME TOO!!!! I just saw that today!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Isnt it awesome!!! not too much longer now.


----------



## Jen09

Just wanted to say hi to everyone! Hope everyone is doing well. Don't get too caught up on Sunday with all the chocolate. ;) Not too much longer ladies! Has anyone had any showers yet?


----------



## riskybusiness

My due date is 30th June x


----------



## tricky nicky

welcome risky business:)


----------



## esther

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today??

massacubano - congrats on your last ticker box, only one more to go!!!! how are you feeling by the way, better after your fall??

SpringChick - i know where you are coming from, i had to pack for a trip last night and i just couldn't be bothered, it took me ages to get it done because i kept procrastinating.... feeling very lazy and lethargic! enjoy your fig rolls :)

junemomma - congrats on your last ticker box too, 1 more to go!!! how are you feeling hun after everything, you must be glad to be home?

Jen09 - hey hun, how you doing? i had my baby shower at 27 weeks, was a blast! have you had one or are you having one?

riskybusiness - welcome over! i have updated you in our june mummies list :)


----------



## esther

It is my last day of work today!!! So excited now.

But.... to dampen my wonderful day I am having the worst pain, it is horrible. All down my left hand side and on the underneath side of my bump is soooo sore! When I stretch or bend down or do something awkward with my body it really hurts, so tender and feels really bruised also hurts to touch a bit. Was a bit worried but rang midwife and she thinks it is most likely ligament pain and stretching, but if it gets any worse to come and see them.


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Good morning ladies! How is everyone today??
> 
> massacubano - congrats on your last ticker box, only one more to go!!!! how are you feeling by the way, better after your fall??
> 
> SpringChick - i know where you are coming from, i had to pack for a trip last night and i just couldn't be bothered, it took me ages to get it done because i kept procrastinating.... feeling very lazy and lethargic! enjoy your fig rolls :)
> 
> junemomma - congrats on your last ticker box too, 1 more to go!!! how are you feeling hun after everything, you must be glad to be home?
> 
> Jen09 - hey hun, how you doing? i had my baby shower at 27 weeks, was a blast! have you had one or are you having one?
> 
> riskybusiness - welcome over! i have updated you in our june mummies list :)

Thanks for asking hun... yes, a bit better.. just have a cramp on my knee cap. I wish I let them x-ray me... :hug:


----------



## esther

Ouch! Since you are pregnant your joints will be relaxed so it's easier to get joint and muscle injuries during pregnancy. Do you think it is the bone or the ligaments? Poor thing, try a nice heat pack and keep it elevated as much as you can. Glad you are doing better xx


----------



## moose

Hello to all the new girls! Yup we are sure getting close now YIKES!


----------



## esther

Hey moose, how have you been?


----------



## Suze

Hey Esther, hope your last day at work was fun. How exciting/weird it must feel to know that the next time you'll be there you'll be a mummy! Ooops I'm just presuming you're going back, maybe you're not?!
I hope you feel better and that the pains have gone or at least subsided. :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Oh totally pointless but...I was in Superdrug yesterday and bought a nail file with ladybirds on because it reminded me that I was a 'June bug' :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

Hehe, loving the idea of the ladybird nail file.

I had my 28 week bloods yesterday, so embarassing! We had to wait in the queue for an hour and I managed to stay relatively calm and then as soon as my number came out my eyes just started spilling over, lol. I got into the room and just sat there in silence with my eyes streaming. We had to sort out some paperwork problems or something and I was just like "yes" "no" lol. Hubby was holding my hand and trying to get me to talk to him about the cat but I was such a wreck I couldn't talk and had to just try and stop hyperventilating, lmao. It's so funny when you do the walk back out through the waiting room and everyone just sees you snivelling with mascara down your face, lmao. Ah well, at least it's over now!!

Feeling really rough, like I've got the flu or something, you know, just drained? My jaw seems better today but I've got a weird taste on the right side of my mouth so I don't know if I've got an absess somewhere or if my cheek is bleeding or something, god knows, but this weird tasting fluid keeps appearing, I just hope it sorts itself out with it being bank holiday weekend!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze said:


> Oh totally pointless but...I was in Superdrug yesterday and bought a nail file with ladybirds on because it reminded me that I was a 'June bug' :rofl:

haha Brill, i will pop in for one too!!


----------



## moose

I am pretty good. Had another check up, the little one is still breach. There is still lots of time left for her to move though. We are still working on a middle name for her. My Brother keeps on saying "Cody" cause it is his first name.....you know what after months of him working on me I am starting to consider it, Husband said no way..

Hmmmmm Vivien Cody...tehehehe....what do you all think?

Congratulations on your last day Esther! Wooohoooo

Eek Kitten, that sounds like it was stressful...good news though it is done right?!


----------



## lilmomof3

warning tmi thanks ladies 

hey june mamas i was gunna start a new thread but i decided to just come here and ask iv had this bad cold for a little over a week with a coupgh very bad well the last 3days iv had realy bad direaha braxton hicks yesterday and some today and total loss of energy my bump is sore and tender and after i go potty it hurts realy bad i can barelly walk at first i have clear slimy discharge and the worste part of it all is i suffer from very bad hemroids iv had since i was 14 internal and external well today after my bouts of going to the bathroom there so swelled i could cry im just wondering does this all sound like normal pg stuff my bbs are leeking like there a water fall and very swelled i can barrely walk across the house and this has been happening for 3 days now i litterly wake up in the mid of the night coughing and can barrely breath i called the doc about the cold and coupgh they said just take allergy meds and wait it out i didnt mention the tummy problem as i thought it was gunna be a one day thing well im now on day 3 of this direah thanks ladies any advice will help


----------



## Suze

I think the only advice I could give is see your GP about the diarrhoea as it is still continuing. Doesn't sound nice at all hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

lilmomof3 - could the diahorreah be causing a bit of dehydration and thats starting the Braxton Hicks off hence the pain?
I would make sure you drink loads and eat some bananas too to try and bung you up a tad :hug:


----------



## moose

Is there anyway you can go to a walk in clinic? Apart from the runny poops I would be worried about the breathing too.

Can you sleep slightly upright so your chest can clear?

Hugs!


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Helen hope u see your doctor soon xxx


----------



## butrfly

@esther - congratulations on the last day at work. sorry to hear you've had pains today. hope the trip makes you all relaxed & pain-free.

@kitten - how're you doing with the dental probs? hope they're sorted out soon.

@moose - doctor has informed me that even if the baby is in breach position at this point, there is still enough time for the baby to shift position to the head down position. i think it's going to be ok.

@lilmomof3 - how're you doing now? have you spoken with your GP?

i've been off for a while as i'm enjoying the long weekend with my OH in Bali. place is paradise but connection leaves me wanting. saying a quick hello anyway. =)


----------



## Jkelmum

I got my birthing ball tday 
I am now on my 10 wk countdown 
its fantastic 5 wks since i went into preterm labour and baby is still inside where she is safe :happydance: Never thought i would still be pregnant ....I can see me going overdue now :rofl:


----------



## moose

Oooo have a blast in Bali!

Tehehee, bounce bounce bounce serina27!

Little one was transverse most of yesterday, but she is back to breech today. Yup there is still lots of time!


----------



## mrsholmes

:happydance: so pleasedfor u serina:hugs:


----------



## butrfly

thread's gone a bit quiet. hope that means everyone's having a great Easter Sunday!


----------



## Zoey1

I hope all of you had a fabulous Easter!! :hugs:


----------



## BumbleBump

serina27 said:


> I got my birthing ball tday
> *I am now on my 10 wk countdown *
> its fantastic 5 wks since i went into preterm labour and baby is still inside where she is safe :happydance: Never thought i would still be pregnant ....I can see me going overdue now :rofl:

I read this and though "Woow, she doesn't have long to go now... :cloud9:" and then realised so am I!

Hope you all had a lovely easter, I've got this week booked off work and then only 4 weeks left till maternity leave - I can't wait, it's soo hard working at the moment and the time off so far has been complete bliss.


----------



## mrsholmes

how u doing Jenn?!


----------



## esther

Hi ladies! How was everyone's easter??? 

I had a great few days off, flew down to Sydney on Thursday night and then had a 3 hour drive to our destination, stayed at a relatives farm for the weekend. Was lovely, enjoyed the cold crisp mountain air, was just divine! Ate lots, relaxed lots - was wonderful. Had my first day of maternity leave today, was weird not having to get up for work!

Good news, the horrible pains I was having last week have all disappeared! TMI but.... I woke up on Good Friday and had to do a poo, and I don't think I have ever done one so huge! No wonder my sides were really hurting, all that pressure because of a giant poo clogging me up. I felt so much better after doing it and had no more pain LOL.

7 weeks exactly to go for me today, so exciting.

What has everyone else been up to??

xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I cant wait to start maternity I have another month..........gutted!


----------



## butrfly

ey esther! sounds like you had a lovely time away. also a bit envious that you've started off with your mat leave.

i'll start mine in about 4 weeks. in the meantime, i have teachers' training to attend to as well as a school exhibit at the mall. i'm just glad i love my work. :)

will go for dr's appointment tomorrow. perhaps discuss my swollen hands (only at night, mind you). and just have a check on baby's HB and my blood pressure.

what're your plans for your leave?


----------



## mrsholmes

I have loads to do in the house and garden! mostly glossing fun!


----------



## junemomma09

My easter was pretty good. Had another OB appt yesterday...I have another ultrasound scheduled for next thursday to check the fluid levels. Cross your fingers they didnt go down, I DONT want to end up back in the hospital for yet another week! ugh!!! Plus, im scared to death of him being born early.


----------



## NoSpringChick

hello June mommies :happydance:we are half way through April can you believe!!!! Soon be May then June!! :wohoo:


Am seeing ladybird things everywhere! Asda have some cool rain macks in for kiddies with ladybird spots on. Was there yesterday and my mum bought me a new maternity t-shirt with 'precious cargo' on - wore it today while shopping and i just got banged into constantly and was dying for a seat in Asda but no one would give me one :cry: so on the bus I sat in the old and disabled seat (as I felt both of them!) 
Anyway I digress, we got sent some money off hubbys aunty so bought some more baby clothes - this baby will have one item per day for it's first 3 months I swear! :coolio:

Hope everybody is doing fine and dandy - not long to go now. If anyone is starting to feel like me (cumbersome!) then they are looking forward to 'B' day! :baby:


----------



## massacubano

ugh we are all on the final crawl to the finish line... 55 days here! I am having major BH and ignoring them.... my internal said my cervix was normal... nothing changed so unless I am screaming in pain I am not going in for a NST... how bad are everyone else's braxton-hicks?


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'm not sure I am getting them but I have been getting some sort of belly pains especially when I'm asleep, I wake u pained quite alot now but goes when I get up - probably are just BH, but I also started getting what I think are the stretchy ligament pains too - walking is the worst for me and that desperate feeling to pee :hissy:

yeh I think we need to try and ignore to a certain extent if we can :hug:


----------



## moose

Teeheehe, yup we are closer now......

I charlie horse my tummy every morning when I wake up, I stretch and BAM the cramp hits me. You would think I would have learned after all this time, but nope, every day!


----------



## esther

butrfly said:


> ey esther! sounds like you had a lovely time away. also a bit envious that you've started off with your mat leave.
> 
> i'll start mine in about 4 weeks. in the meantime, i have teachers' training to attend to as well as a school exhibit at the mall. i'm just glad i love my work. :)
> 
> will go for dr's appointment tomorrow. perhaps discuss my swollen hands (only at night, mind you). and just have a check on baby's HB and my blood pressure.
> 
> what're your plans for your leave?

Hey hun! Yes had a really nice time away, but back to reality now and the horrible heat and humidity of Queensland.... :hissy:

I'm actually really bored, there isn't much to do - well there is I just have no motivation to do it at the moment because it is so hot. 

Good luck at the doctors tomorrow, I'm sure all will be just fine. 

We're moving house, so at the moment my priority is to start packing but that is the worst job...


----------



## esther

I'm going out of my mind with boredom, I think time is going to go very slowly from here.


----------



## Kitten

Sorry to hear you're so bored esther! I've been run off my feet at work this week which is why I haven't been on here much (and when I did I couldn't find this topic, lol).

Luckily my jaw/mouth pains cleared up before the weekend kicked in. We spent the entire time decorating (I did 6 hours on Friday!!) and I was absoloutely knackered. We've painted the nursery now and the carpet is being fitted tomorrow. We're also waiting on a phone call from the man who came to measure up the door cos he said he'd ring with a quote. I also ordered some more accessories and bits and bobs for the room that came yesterday, I just can't wait for it to be finished!! We've also picked our cot out but it's sold out and I have no idea when it's going to come back in. I guess we leave it a week or 2 and then ring them up and ask if they know when it's back in and if not we pick an alternative and order it at 35 weeks, lol.

Haven't heard anything back from my bloods yet, thinking no news is good news, although I expect they'll take longer than usual because of the bank holiday, everyday I just wait for that annoying letter to come through the door "Please call the surgery to receive a NON-URGENT triage phone call from Dr ____" (they never fill in the blank, lmao). Ah well, midwife on Monday so I'll find out then.

Theakston turned for the first time the other night, jesus it was insane. Well, I say for the first time, I mean the first time whilst I was awake/aware. It felt so bizarre the way he shuffled/squirmed from the left side of my womb, round the bottom, and then back up the right hand side! And the sudden shift from heaviness on my left to the right had me feeling grim too, but it's somehow fascinating at the same time!


----------



## moose

Eek! Moving/packing must be hard right now Esther! I wish you all the best, you can't be bored you have packing to do tehehee....ducking and running away....mwahhaha!

Wow Kitten you have been busy! Thank goodness your pain has subsided, fingers crossed it will stay that way!

Ugh, I have to clean, but I don't wanna! So much to do, but I just can't be bothered. What happened to the burst of energy and nesting we are suppose to be doing?


----------



## moose

I am quite proud! I got the living room/kitchen/bathroom and some laundry done! Woohooo!


----------



## NoSpringChick

esther said:


> I'm going out of my mind with boredom, I think time is going to go very slowly from here.

hehe I bet you will be missing being bored in 10 weeks or so! :happydance:
I know the feeling though but I am only bored cos I cant be bothered.

Nesting/cleaning - what's that?? Where's my nesting instinct!
We've got in laws coming Saturday and I havn't done a thing to tidy up :blush: 

As ever, hope everyone is fine :hug:-I'm feeling a bit off today. Not sure what's up, you know when you just don't feel right but can't say what's wrong - well I feel like that.


----------



## moose

Oh, that is never fun! I hate those off days, you don't know what is wrong, so how do you fix it?

Bwhahaha, I tried to trim up the lady garden....I think it is all patchy now. Not a good look. I might have to take the husband up on his offer to maintain it.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Haha I think all our men have made that offer - what are they like :rofl:
Personally I think I would make a betetr job doing it blind, no dont trust him with scissors there!!!

I think I'd rather feel off and not know why then know why ifykwim as it's probably just nothing. it's similar to when you have too much sleep and you can't get your bearings. Ach I'll be ok tomorrow prolly!:dohh:
Babies having a squirm around so she's ok which is the main thing.


----------



## butrfly

NoSpringChick said:


> Nesting/cleaning - what's that?? Where's my nesting instinct!

this is exactly how i feel!!!! no nesting instinct for now. must be because i've been so exhausted with work. i have 4 more weeks to go!

(btw, dr's appointment went well. baby's about 2kg. heartbeat is ok (146). everything seems alright.)

hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## moose

Bwahaha, too true...I don't get the appeal of being allowed to do the gardening, but at least he isn't running away. He is totally bugging me to start the massage down there so I hopefully don't tear...and by bugging I mean chasing me around the house.

I hope you are right NoSpringChick and you feel better tomorrow, and a squirmy baby is always good!

Good to hear everything is well with you butrfly at your appointment!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Butterfly maybe the nesting instinct will come from no where. I remember my sister going mad at the end painting and moving furniture around as if her life depended on it when none of it needed doing! 
Luckily my hubby is a dab hand with the hoover and it is now HIS hoover according to him, but he just can't clean as good as me, like he'll do the dishes but leave them higgedly piggedly on the drainer untill I put them away - or worse leave them then they get pop splashed on them etc and they'll need doing all again ... or he'll put them away but in the wrong places!:dohh:

Glad your appointment went well :happydance: my m/w said she never records the heartbeat so I'v enever known what mine has been and my doppler doesnt tell me either.


Moose mine has been on about the massage too but I keep telling him I dont even think I have a perenial to massage :blush: hehe I noticed he never offers to like shave my underarms or massage my feet though :rofl:

I'm having a well late night tonight! 3.45am and the bath has been waiting for me for half an hour so better get in it!
I also joined youtube as alot of the birth videos were only viewable if you joined......... not sure that was a good idea!!!!!!


----------



## moose

Ah, that is good the husband is helping...or well trying! Bless them! Mine figures things are clean if he makes piles of things and pushes them up against the wall.

But of course....shaving armpits isn't going to lead to any hanky panky! But a fun perenial massage with it being a free pass to the goodies might lead to some fun?

Ah pregnancy is fun! Husband made me laugh, and I farted. Good times!

Hope you had a relaxing bath!


----------



## esther

LOL at moose and your farting hehehehe....

Can anyone believe we are half way through April!!!!!!!!!!! It's going to be the May mummies really soon, and then us girls yes us! How exciting is that. 

What are everyone's plans for the weekend??


----------



## Kitten

Hey all, we're off to Arundel for the day tomorrow which should be a nice trip out (hoping the weather is OK as it's chucking it down at the moment!).

My bump has gone a funny shape (well, moved South!) and LO is thrashing around in there like a maniac at the moment, god knows what he's up to! Finishing work in 15mins, can't wait, I really need some time with my feet up not having to worry about anything. Hubbys been off work all day as we had the carpet fitters coming to do the nursery so he should have got all the housework and stuff done so it should be nice chilling out in front of the TV/Xbox for the rest of the afternoon/evening, woo!

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi girls, I felt a definite body part tonight :happydance:
usually I just feel like her back or could be her bum or head (something big anyway!) and general squirming, but this was like an arm or a leg that brushed under my fingers - I felt we had a connection in that moment! :happydance:


----------



## PitBullMommy

OMG, I can't believe how CLOSE we're getting!!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Jeez I know, if I go at 37 weeks thats only 41 days!!!!!!!!!! OMG LOL


----------



## butrfly

was reading my ticker a while ago and realized i have less than 50 days before my due date!!!! got me all excited and freaked at the same time!!!!


----------



## amber20

I know its only about 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## butrfly

that's six to eight weekends. seriously thinking about labor brings me to the verge of hyperventilating!


----------



## 2bmum

My little boy is due 1st June, can't believe how close it is - gulp.


----------



## AubreyK80

Hello June ladies :)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, we just moved so its been crazy !!!
Trying to get the house and babies room togther , we Finally ordered the crib and waiting for it to come, it needs to hurry up since i cant believe how close we are all getting, Im getting soooooo Nervous !!!

Has anyone had alot of braxton Hicks ?? I havent had alot, my back hurts at times, i sometimes get a little crampy from time to time but i had a UTI 2 weeks ago ..... But anyways thats it for me just wanted to check in and say hello to all my June Friends :)

I washed all the babies clothes this weekend , I swear the baby has more clothes then i do and i have alot :rofl: 

So how is everyone feeling ?? Hope all is well .

Sending Hugs to all you ladies :):hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## esther

Hi Aubrey! I don't get a lot of BH either, I do get occasional cramps and tightening but nothing major - might start up a bit more over the next few weeks. 

I've been a bit quiet lately, off work now, nothing to do really. Did a children/babies first aid course yesterday with my husband, I tell you I almost passed out practicing CPR, damn that is strenuous, thank god they let me off because I was pregnant! Was good though to get that done, feel a lot more confident giving a baby CPR and dealing with choking hazards now. Just a weight off my mind.

As of tomorrow I have 6 weeks to go, it is getting so close yet I am no where near imagining what life is going to be like. All throughout this pregnancy I have been wishing the time would go quickly and now it is almost here, it's scary!!!!!


----------



## butrfly

ey Aubrey, glad the move is slowly getting all organized. don't over stress, ok? (would love to see pics of the nursery once it's all set-up)

and Esther, omg, 6 weeks left! i have tiny panic attacks myself, too. i'm just glad i have work to drown myself in (escape to) when i start thinking about being a parent in such a short time.

good luck to all of us & i hope everyone's ok!


----------



## butrfly

btw, good idea taking the class, esther. i have my first aid training for child care workers as part of my profession but i need a refresher course soon.


----------



## esther

I did senior first aid course last year, but just found it wasn't specific enough to deal with little ones so was great to do this specialised infants and children's course. I just hope I never have to use anything that I learnt....

How scary is it 6 weeks! And I could go anywhere from 4 - 7 weeks, who knows!


----------



## Suze

Hello lovely June bugs!

Everyone seems quite busy what with moving etc! I've been busy too with my Mum's visit for the last couple of weeks. Good news is we have a pram now, went for the Quinny Buzz in the end and I love it! It's quite odd having a pram in the house though! On Saturday night I had a surprise baby shower thrown by the girls from work as it was my Mum's last night here, I was very touched by it!

I'm at the GP today to see if I will return to work before baby, kind of doubt it and also don't really mind now as we're about to start the nursery and the weather is getting nicer! 

I've definitely got 3rd tri symptoms now...really can't sleep it's driving me mad and I wake up with sore hands, what's that all about?!

:hugs:


----------



## Kitten

Got the midwife in an hour or two and really nervous about it, no idea why. I hope my bloods are back by now because that would be a weight off my mind. I'm all queasy and light-headed and panicky, I had real trouble breathing yesterday too so it'll be nice to get the once over and hear a professional tell me it's normal, iykwim? Good ol' hormones.

We tried to assemble the changing unit this weekend only to realise M&P have given us all the wrong fittings and parts - argh! So hubby has got to ring them up this afternoon and kick off and get the correct ones sent to us. I hate when jobs are half done, lol.


----------



## Suze

Good luck with the midwife Kitten. Is it the 28 week bloods you are waiting for? I was told that I would have heard within a week of them being taken if there were any problems and didn't so hopefully this is the same for you! Pain in the butt when you get furniture and bits are missing, good luck! Oh and congrats on 30 weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## Kitten

Thanks Suze! Yeah, the 28weeks but with the bank holiday I think it knocked everything out a bit so I expected them to take longer. At least I'll see her today anyway and she can tell me for sure if they came back or not. I just read my notes and she wanted to repeat 3 other things but forgot to put them on the bloods form so I'm hoping she doesn't realise because I really can't face getting them done again, lol.


----------



## Blondie2008

EEEkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Due on June 7th. Cant beleive its coming so quickly now xxx


----------



## Kitten

Well my BP was 136/73 which would normally be a problem because my normal bp is 96/65 and since pregnant it's been averaging at 110/70, but fortunately they compare to your booking in and it was a stressful day that day so it was 118/66 so she says they won't investigate unless I hit 142/80. She also said that if it went up they wouldn't necessarily refuse me a home birth either, they'd start with investigating it. I'm just really paranoid because my mum was induced with me at 38 weeks because her bp was 140/80 and even though they're not that dramatic anymore it's just my back up, lol.

Theakstons heart rate was also a little high which she said is usually down to dehydration so basic advice for the next 4 weeks is rest more and drink more. She's coming to see me on Wednesday to risk assess for the home birth so whilst short notice, it'll be good to get it out of the way!

And she had no idea if my bloods were back because she's been off sick and hasn't sorted them out yet but said she'll bring them on Wednesday if she's got them. She was quite confident that the GPs would have rung me if anything was wrong but I didn't dare tell her she'd done them in my married name and I haven't changed it with the GPs yet, lol.

So yeah, all is kind of well, just got to look after myself more I guess. Oh and he's head down - yay!


----------



## Chick21

Hey Girls! just wanna ask a question...i have got lower back pain which is normal and i can just about cope with but the other mornin i woke up and the muscle on the in side of my leg r killing me like i have ran miles! and its still really painfull i have had it 4 about 4days now! it makes getting off the sofa really painfull aswell, plus i had a minor op on a mole on my bak this morning so i cant stretch my arms 2 much, so pushing myself up from sitting is even more hard work! thanx 4 listening 2 me moan on lol. xx


----------



## butrfly

@ kitten - glad to hear things worked out ok with mw. i'm sure the blood tests are going to be fine, too.

@ chick21 - i feel your pain... at least the ones on your leg. i can barely get up from bed comfortably nowadays, much less climb up the stairs. i spose it's simply part of bearing babies. :)

@ esther - cors i hope no one ever needs to use first aid skills on their loved ones... but it's always good to know you're equipped to handle such situations.

i've been awfully busy at work. baby's been making huge movements. he made such big kicks today that one of my bosses who was training with me asked me if my baby was kicking as she could see my tummy move through my top! made me smile.


----------



## Kitten

Haha that's awesome about your boss. Nobodys noticed mine yet but I always catch it out of the corner of my eye :)


----------



## AubreyK80

butrfly said:


> ey Aubrey, glad the move is slowly getting all organized. don't over stress, ok? (would love to see pics of the nursery once it's all set-up)
> 
> and Esther, omg, 6 weeks left! i have tiny panic attacks myself, too. i'm just glad i have work to drown myself in (escape to) when i start thinking about being a parent in such a short time.
> 
> good luck to all of us & i hope everyone's ok!

I'm trying so hard not to stress hun, but its so hard im on countdown now it seems .....i just want everything perfect before my little boy comes .
I will definatly take pics of the nursery once its all set up :) My Fiance put the bassinet and bouncer and everything together last night, i cried it was sooo cute :) Now im just waiting for the crib to come :)

Sending hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## butrfly

chose to opt for a more casual playard myself. though we chose the crib, a good friend of mine decided to buy it for the baby.

https://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2189/9957rituc4.jpg
same design. different color.

another group of friends is going to pitch in for the travel system. will get it this saturday.

won't be able to put a room together for LO as my OH & i live in different islands. don't really mind much as i'm planning to co-sleep with baby.

have fun getting the nursery together! i'm sure it's going to be so sweet when you're done with it. :)


----------



## Chick21

@ chick21 - i feel your pain... at least the ones on your leg. i can barely get up from bed comfortably nowadays, much less climb up the stairs. i spose it's simply part of bearing babies. :)

i've been awfully busy at work. baby's been making huge movements. he made such big kicks today that one of my bosses who was training with me asked me if my baby was kicking as she could see my tummy move through my top! made me smile.[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Oh yeah the stairs omg days it takes me ages 2 get up them....i feel like an old lady!! :( but i supose its all part of the FUN!! lol! hopefully its my body adjusting 2 the weight and soon the pain wil ease of for you and me!
i love the fact that your boss could see your bump move thats amazing!! :happydance: thanx for your reply! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

just updating, my offical due date is June 27th, but got my c-section date and my little girl will be here on the 24th now :happydance:


----------



## Chick21

:happydance: very excited for you!!


----------



## AubreyK80

butrfly said:


> chose to opt for a more casual playard myself. though we chose the crib, a good friend of mine decided to buy it for the baby.
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2189/9957rituc4.jpg
> same design. different color.
> 
> another group of friends is going to pitch in for the travel system. will get it this saturday.
> 
> won't be able to put a room together for LO as my OH & i live in different islands. don't really mind much as i'm planning to co-sleep with baby.
> 
> have fun getting the nursery together! i'm sure it's going to be so sweet when you're done with it. :)



ohhh i love that hun i got one almost the same too :)


----------



## junemomma09

Hello everyone!!!!! I was just reading up on the past few days, I havent really been on all that much, going through yet another depressive stage....UGH!!!! I had post partum depression with my daughter, and Im starting to wonder if its come early with this one....LOL
Well anyway, Im getting so excited and nervous at the same time. I cant believe how close we are!!!!!

I OFFICIALLY have 50 days left til my due date!!!! YAY!!!!!! I cant believe how close we are all getting. I will be 33 weeks tomorrow and this thursday I go for another scan to check the fluid level. Crossing my fingers and praying the levels either stayed where they last were or have increased even more. 
I was checking the dates and I can deliver anywhere from 4 to 7 weeks from now!!!! HOLY COW!!!! If I go at 37 weeks, ONLY 4 MORE WEEKS!!!!! Its just so crazy to think about! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!! I was just reading up on the past few days, I havent really been on all that much, going through yet another depressive stage....UGH!!!! I had post partum depression with my daughter, and Im starting to wonder if its come early with this one....LOL
> Well anyway, Im getting so excited and nervous at the same time. I cant believe how close we are!!!!!
> 
> I OFFICIALLY have 50 days left til my due date!!!! YAY!!!!!! I cant believe how close we are all getting. I will be 33 weeks tomorrow and this thursday I go for another scan to check the fluid level. Crossing my fingers and praying the levels either stayed where they last were or have increased even more.
> I was checking the dates and I can deliver anywhere from 4 to 7 weeks from now!!!! HOLY COW!!!! If I go at 37 weeks, ONLY 4 MORE WEEKS!!!!! Its just so crazy to think about!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Hey hun hang in there We all have our bad days, Stay Strong girl and positive. We are all so close :) YAY !!!!!!!!!! 

Im crossing fingers for you that your levels are good, you know im always thinking about you girl :)

I cant believe we are getting so close im getting soooo Nervous LOL

Chat soon

Sending hugs to you as always 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## esther

butrfly - i'm loving your crib!! that is awesome i want one!
junemomma - fingers and toes crossed that fluid levels are all good tomorrow, are you being induced early at all or just waiting to see what happens?

Funny talking about the tummy movements, when we went away for easter my OH and I were having a cup of tea one morning with his cousin when my stomach got violently moved around, she freaked out for a moment lol!

How is everyone today?

I'm having terrible time sleeping lately. Can't get to sleep until the wee hours of the night and then I sleep in and the cycle continues. I look at it that if I am getting sleep then it's good enough so I shoudln't worry too much anyway. 

It must be the raspberry leaf tea because I've started getting more period type cramps around my bump and lower back since I've upped it to 2 cups a day.


----------



## esther

Oh and forgot to mention I am exactly 34 weeks today!!!!!!! (despite my ticker being out)... woohoo!


----------



## butrfly

@ Chick21 - how're the aches and pains today? ;)

@ 1cre8tivgrl - not too long now. is your c-section your choice? (i hope you don't mind me asking - i just wonder (worry) about my own delivery.)

@ junemomma09 - your post got me all jittery and bit jumpy. =P i'm planning to stay in java til my 36th week or so. then fly to bali. if i compute the way you do, i might need to leave a bit earlier than planned! hahahahahaha. (hm. now that you made me think about it, doesn't sound like a bad idea.)

congratulations on your 50 day countdown mark!

@ esther - you're drinking the raspberry leaf tea now? when were we suppose to start? then again... i wonder where i can get it in my neck of the woods... (congratulations on your 37 week mark!!!!!!!)

not long now ladies!!!!

(my day's been bordering on the crappy side. i'm exhausted with training plus work plus being in third tri. i;m just real glad i love my job.)


----------



## esther

When are you finishing up work butrfly?? I hope you get to put your feet up tonight! 

I started drinking raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks, one cup a day, now 34 weeks, 2 cups a day and when I reach 36 weeks it's 4 cups a day. You could find it online if you are looking for it. I bought mine online, so worth having a look hun!


----------



## butrfly

i've decided to push my last day at work to the last week the airlines will allow me on the plane (36 weeks).

everything's real busy where i work as we're opening the school in the new (much bigger site) this July. and i'm basically at the helm so i'm expected to be around when we move (not going to happen as i'll want to enjoy the baby). i'm coming back towards the tail end of the move, though.

will look into finding the tea online, thanks for the tip, esther!


----------



## Kitten

I'm definitely going to head down the raspberry leaf tea route. I keep meaning to google it because I imagine I'll get it cheaper online than in a health food shop.


----------



## Suze

Morning girls!

Kitten when are you starting the raspberry tea? I was wondering about this too? Esther, sleeping has gone out the window for me too BUT last night I had a really good night. I managed to get to sleep fairly quickly and stay alseep! I've been getting really hot feet which has stopped me sleeping. Last night I must have slept in exactly the same position because I woke up soooo achey!


----------



## Kitten

I'm going to start at 32 weeks as that seems to be the general consensus. I said to my midwife yesterday "What are your feelings on raspberry leaf tea? because it says to consult your midwife" and she said "not a problem with it, it tones your uterus so improves recovery and can help in the 2nd stage of labour", she didn't mention not taking it at particular times or anything and just seemed to have that spiel roll off her tongue, lol.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Kitten said:


> I'm definitely going to head down the raspberry leaf tea route. I keep meaning to google it because I imagine I'll get it cheaper online than in a health food shop.

 
£1.25 for 20 in Holland and Barrett
-----------------


I've got the m/w tomorrow so will ask mine when and how much to take too. I'm scared to start it as I don't want the pains some get! :dohh:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

butrfly said:


> @ 1cre8tivgrl - not too long now. is your c-section your choice? (i hope you don't mind me asking - i just wonder (worry) about my own delivery.)

Yes and no...lol. My first baby was a 9lber and got stuck, ended up having a c-section with him and they told me because of the size of my pelvis I could only vaginally deliver a baby under 7lbs at max so I opted to skip the hours of endless labor to only end up at another section and just go straight for it as there is no way I'll have a baby under 7lbs :rofl: they say the 2nd is always bigger :dohh:


----------



## Kitten

NoSpringChick said:


> Kitten said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to head down the raspberry leaf tea route. I keep meaning to google it because I imagine I'll get it cheaper online than in a health food shop.
> 
> 
> £1.25 for 20 in Holland and Barrett
> -----------------
> 
> 
> I've got the m/w tomorrow so will ask mine when and how much to take too. I'm scared to start it as I don't want the pains some get! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh cheers for that info!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Ho probs. just hope we like it, i have not found a fruit tea I could stand yet :(


----------



## butrfly

has anyone been re-visited by the Hungry Monster?

i've been feeling hungry all the time these past few days!


----------



## Kitten

I'm not hungry, I just compulsive eat a lot, it's really worrying, lol!

Like I could probably go the entire morning without needing to eat or feeling hungry but I'm just like "I NEED to have a chocolate mini roll" (we've got a tub in the cupboard at work) and get through about 5 before lunch.

The other night I was locking up to go to bed and walked in the kitchen and just zoned out and ate about 20 pringles and then went over to the flapjack in the tray and just started cutting slivers off and shoving them in my mouth. I wasn't 'with it' at all, I was just staring into space shovelling food into my mouth, god knows what the hell thats about.


----------



## butrfly

oh Kitten! for real????? that must have been real odd in retrospect.

haven't had those moments. just extreme hunger at odd times. :) (could do with some pringles now, though.) ;)


----------



## moose

Fun day today. Going to the doc for my check up. Then driving to the big city. Gotta pick up a bridesmaid dress I have to wear at 36 weeks (ugh ugh), get some of the best cupcakes in the world for the staff at the clinic, and the husband has asked me to bring him taco bell cause we are lacking in the fast food in town.

Kitten that is strange! I wonder why?

This tea sounds interesting, I have never seen in here in Canada....

Butrfly, not hungry for anything healthy...although I ate an entire cucumber yesterday and there is a yellow bell pepper waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'm finding it hard to get hungry when lidls are selling 8 cream donuts for 48p :blush:


----------



## Kitten

Haha I'm a total freak aren't I? Oh well, I was hoping it was a normal pregnancy thing!

Pringles are the way forward butrfly.

Moose, I wouldn't want to be a bridesmaid at 36 weeks, it was bad enough being a bride at 14 weeks!

NoSpringChick, lmao at the donuts.


----------



## butrfly

could also do with some donuts! OH was just telling me he found a shop near our place which sold my favorite kind of donuts (made with potato flour. ;) yummy!)

shoots! am hungry again!


----------



## moose

Bwhaha, nope not a freak! I am sure it is, I wish I had some pringles..mmmm....salty!

Ugh, it is going to be interesting to say the least. The day for me will start at 4 am. I am not sure how that is going to work out....


----------



## butrfly

@ moose - just how good are those cupcakes? ;)

seriously, don't get yourself all tired today. why do you need to get up at 4?


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!!!! I was just reading up on the past few days, I havent really been on all that much, going through yet another depressive stage....UGH!!!! I had post partum depression with my daughter, and Im starting to wonder if its come early with this one....LOL
> Well anyway, Im getting so excited and nervous at the same time. I cant believe how close we are!!!!!
> 
> I OFFICIALLY have 50 days left til my due date!!!! YAY!!!!!! I cant believe how close we are all getting. I will be 33 weeks tomorrow and this thursday I go for another scan to check the fluid level. Crossing my fingers and praying the levels either stayed where they last were or have increased even more.
> I was checking the dates and I can deliver anywhere from 4 to 7 weeks from now!!!! HOLY COW!!!! If I go at 37 weeks, ONLY 4 MORE WEEKS!!!!! Its just so crazy to think about!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> Hey hun hang in there We all have our bad days, Stay Strong girl and positive. We are all so close :) YAY !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im crossing fingers for you that your levels are good, you know im always thinking about you girl :)
> 
> I cant believe we are getting so close im getting soooo Nervous LOL
> 
> Chat soon
> 
> Sending hugs to you as always
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

aww thanks hun! I cant wait for this pregnancy to be over with....im just like alright already, i just want my baby!!!! LOL


----------



## junemomma09

Im not feeling all that hungry right now....hmmm weird! im sure the spurt will come again where i raid the kitchen!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Kitten

Is anyone else just hideously impatient already? I was warned it would kick in at about 35 weeks but I'm already there! I just want to finish work, clean the house, sort the nursery, and hold my sodding baby!


----------



## junemomma09

Im ready to have him already!!! im tired of being pregnant already....i feel like crap most of the time, pee constantly, and im soooo tired!!!!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey fellow june mamas, hope all is well, my mind has been going crazy today after my apt yesterday i told the doctor we dont have anything up our ready yet nothing washed in fact all the baby stuff is still in the closet, omg she was like u know helen you only have 6 weeks if that left lol, u might wanna get it ready for him wow i just cant belive how fast it went it feels like yesterday i found out and now im just weeks away im actuly kinda scared and happy at the same time wish i had energy to get it all together my nesting stopped a couple weeks ago maby one of these days it will kick me in my ass and get going im lucky to manage to even just clean the house wow any ladies out there with some tips has this happend to anyone else or is it just me ?


----------



## butrfly

don't worry bout it, lilmomof3, i guess your doctor will find me unbelievable! hahahahaha

no washing done. no hospital bag packed. no dr at my chosen place to deliver. will need to fly at 36 weeks.

i wish i could prep, too, but i still need to get on the plane & go home in 4 weeks.


----------



## Suze

The hungry monster has got me too, jam donuts, well they go off if you don't eat them on the day of purchase don't they?! Only problem is I'm getting full so easily but that still doesn't stop me eating and then I feel like the food is not going anywhere or is gonna come out my mouth :rofl:

I'm quite looking forward to the raspberry tea, if it is like a fruit tea cos I love them. Will also ask my midwife tomorrow


----------



## NoSpringChick

These donuts were frozen but luckily my hubby got them out this morning and put them all in the fridge to defrost :happydance: think I might buy some more while they are so cheap as the cream is calcium <- therefore good for you :blush: then I complain about all the weight i've put on 'sigh' 

lilmomof3, even if you dont get anything ready you just know come the time it will all work out anyway! magically everything will be done come the day!


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> Im ready to have him already!!! im tired of being pregnant already....i feel like crap most of the time, pee constantly, and im soooo tired!!!!

I feel the same way girl ......im soooo Tired all the time, i could sleep all day long ... and i pee all the time it drives me bonkers :rofl:

I just want my little boy in my arms already ....

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## moose

Sorry Butrfly, I mean the day of the wedding I have to be up at 4...gives me an hour to putz around my house then drive to the brides house in the big city for 6 am.

The cupcakes are heaven! The best are the red velvet topped with a thick butter cream kinda icing. Sooooo tasty.

None for me though.

At my appointment this morning I was warned about my weight. I have only gained 10 pounds so far....but 6 of that 10 was in the last 2 weeks. EEK!

Too everyone, it is soon eh? I have lists and lists of things for me and Husband to do, but nothing is getting done. On that note I am going for a nap tehhehee!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Urgh you would think i would have gotten rid of morning sickness by now :(
4.40am and looks like I'll be up the rest of the night now - anyone else still get it? 
I don't know what I'll do for my pee sample for th em/w today. I havnt had any sleep so wont get a first morning one :dohh:



_I have lists and lists of things for me and Husband to do, but nothing is getting done. On that note I am going for a nap tehhehee!_
LMAO moose, I could have written that myself!!:rofl:


----------



## esther

Aww SpringChick that's no good about the morning sickness, I had a reoccurrence of it a few weeks back, lasted about a fortnight or so and was horrible. I still get sick quite easily but I put it down to reflux.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi Esther, Thats what I think it was and the aniseed stuff isnt working no more.

Just tried to get a sample to take and lordy I cant even guess right so didnt manage to get anything in the bottle - I dont know what to do as we need to know if I still have sugar showing up :dohh:
Might try and get some shut eye soon :sleep:
suppose this all practice for the sleepless nights ahead :cloud9:


----------



## mommydrgnfly

I am due June 29th if she dont come early.. which i hope not too early.. how do u get a june bugs graphic??


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just right click copy and save, then you need to host it and post the img code in your 'signature' under 'cp'

tinypic.com

photobucket.com

are 2 hosting sites

And congrats!!!!


----------



## moose

I still have morning sickness, have since the beginning. I take diclectin for it, it works pretty good.

NoSpringChick, it is so true eh! The list keep growing, I do one thing, and then add three new things. Naps are great though! Hope you don't have any sugar in your urine this time!


----------



## mommydrgnfly

i would love it if i had a few of you, if you have yahoo messanger, to add me to ur contacts list so i have friends who are due in same month as me :)


----------



## esther

SpringChick I have started using tums now instead of rennies, they taste a little better (orange flavoured) and I also use zantac tablets as well to neutralise the acid in my stomach before it becomes a problem. Maybe a change in medication might help?!?!

Hey mommydrgnfly! Welcome over, I will update you in our June mummies list - I love your due date too, is my wedding anniversary!


----------



## Kitten

I don't have morning sickness, but then I never did. I just get bouts of horrific nausea. I said to my midwife, it's like being in the first tri all over again with the moodswings and tiredness and nausea, eurgh.


----------



## Suze

Sorry to hear you got horrible ms again springchick, hope you managed to get some sleep in the end. I noticed a while back you said you were in Shields..north or south? I'm in north!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi, JB's - No sugar in my urine this time YIPPEE but.... I grew 4 cms in 3 weeks and am measuring at 35 weeks at not even 32 weeks :(

Now last time I was measuring 31 weeks but she marked my chart down at 28 weeks (+/- 3cm leeway so I thought) and now she's put it down at 35 weeks so it looks like I grew 7cms in 3 weeks and not 4cms !! And I said about this and she said 'did I?' :dohh:
So I might have to get a growth scan at 36 weeks now - but student m/w had a feel of baby and said she didnt feel huge, and is head down and it's defo her head on my bladder making me uncomfortable walking not a UTI, and it's 'free'. I nearly pee'd myself on the bed though when she was feeling her head.

I hope they dont say she's too big or anything as i am banking on the waterbirth and just want everything to be normal and average.

And oh ladies!! I had a feel of her foot, ankle and calf! :happydance:But then I felt a bit squeemish about it and was a bit sore from it, but wow, she felt just like a proper baby!! It was amazing pressing in that far and really feeling the shape! <--- this was todays highlight!

Hemaglobin was at 13.8 on first tests and is 12.9 now which is still great, so no iron problems 

Asked about the Raspberry leaf tea and was told to start at 36 weeks - I said most people start at 28 weeks and she said to check the box, but the box doesnt say - so anyway think I will just start at 36 weeks as I prolly wont like it anyway.

All in all a good m/w visit! :happydance: and got one more visit at surgery then she comes out to our house at 36 weeks.


Suze South but my dads family are from north shields and wallsend, but i dont really see them. 

esther i think i'll get rennies to try, I cant have another night like last nights. In the end i ended up sleeping sitting up and prolly only got 2 hours in the end.

kitten i think it's true that 2nd tri is the best one eve though i had morning sickness throughout it, but at least we wont be feeling URGHHH for much longer now :hug:


----------



## butrfly

NoSpringChick, must've been real exciting feeling a proper body part! :D


----------



## shorman

Hello ladys just was wondering how you are all feeling now if you in the second to last box i no its not as exciting as last box but still i feel very excited lol  went to mw appointment today everything great she is measuring bang on good hb she seems to like having her feet in my ribs :rofl: as yesterday i could not move at all as it was very painful, my mw was saying my pelvic bone was very high which i soppose is natural? but the funny thing is it makes things very akward when OH and i are :sex: :rofl: hope all u june bugs are well



url=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pps__.png[/url]


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164pp___.png



&#65532;


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you ladies i think im slowly finding the energy its just hard i managed to clean my room atleast and then wammoo my spd was killing me literly my hips where so bad so i just gave up again i have energy today and its nice outside i just cant seem to get up and do anything , im so afraid of the pain , any way hope all is well with all of you ,


----------



## mommydrgnfly

please.. if anyone has not seen my 2 threads yet please see if u have any advice for me :)


----------



## Tammi

I ve got my date !!! C section booked for 17 june :happydance: Going in at 5.30 in the morning ;)


----------



## Suze

Yay Tammi, you got a date! How real does that feel now?!

Your appointment sounded good SpringChick. I didn't have a great appointment, firstly I have glucose in urine, secondly have carpel tunnel syndrome, then I only measured at 29.5 when I was 29 3 weeks ago and to top it all off we have an 'oblique lie' baby ie. a wonky baby!! I know the measurement is probably due to that as 3 weeks ago his/her head was down. I am seeing the consultant about my SPD/swelling next Wednesday so hopefully something will have changed...


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hehe *buterfly* it was! SO thats her arm and foot/leg i've now felt really well (apart from bum and back!) 

*Shorman* 2nd last box IS exciting - Last box is bloody scary 

*lilmomof3* drips and drabs, drips and drabs! That's how I get things done these days and I dont have SPD! 

*Rammi*, yay, must feel awesome to have an exact date! Good luck getting up that early though ;)

*Suze*, hope the consultant offers some good advice! Sounds like youre not having much fun at the mo.! 
Whats an oblique lie baby? Does it mean on one side? If so mine does that and I have a hill going up one side most of the time and my belly button is way over on the right hand side. I think that could easily make measuring 'wrong'.


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you for the advice, GOT GOOD NEWS LADIES, WE GOT OUR NEW COMPUTER, OMG I LOVE IT , iv never ever been on somthing so nice ever and its fast and the pictrures are so clear im so happy my brother bought it now it didnt come with a screen hes gunna go buy one on his next check but came with a brand new modem and key board and mouse, omg i never have seen things so clear and fast before its awsome now for me to get used to it, lol.. i had to tell you ladies im so happy and it burnes dvds on here to wow i must be old i didnt know things could be this nice , on the cleaning front iv got the drive way clean its a lil drive way and the flowers planeted outside now and a little done in my kitchen . hope you all are doing realy good


----------



## mommydrgnfly

do any of u have yahoo messanger?


----------



## butrfly

wanted to share this with everyone here, too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2XLZsiCBsA

made me miss my husband oh so much!


----------



## esther

Hey mommydrgnfly I don't have yahoo messenger but I have msn messenger and facebook! So if you want to chat just PM me and we can exchange details!

How is everyone today?
 
I had a horrible nights sleep, got to bed around 1.30am and then woke up with horrible acid reflux, then vomitted because of it then finally got back to sleep and then was awake from about 4.30am tossing and turning - then acid reflux came back with a vengeance and vomitted again while my OH was getting ready for work. He tucked me back into bed with lots of pillows and water and got to sleep again around 8am and woke up at about lunch time. Anyone else having a terrible time sleeping??


----------



## mommydrgnfly

i am havin troubles sleeping.. but thats because i am on trebutaline to relax my muscles so i won't go back into premature labor.. have to take the pill every 4 hours.. than the pains in my hips so i constaintly got to switch sides.. it sucks.. tatiana is constaintly kicking me in my bladder and cervix.


----------



## esther

It's horrible hey, I hope you get some rest hun! I find after sleeping on one side for too long I get a lot of pain in my hip where the bone is pushing into my hip and side of my leg, not nice!


----------



## Kitten

mommydrgnfly I'm an MSN & facebooker too so I'm happy to swap with you (or anyone who wants to!!) for someone to chat to.

The home birth risk assessment yesterday was really laid back and nice and it gave hubby a chance to meet the midwife. I have to say I came out of it not at all confident I would get my homebirth. They just have a list of SO many reasons why they would not let you have one, or send you into hospital halfway through or whatever or that there wouldn't be an available midwife. I got really anxious because I can't honestly believe I'm going to get a home birth now so really need to get to grips with the hospital stuff and make myself go on a tour so I'm at least slightly prepared for the whole thing.

On the plus side I convinced hubby to let me have a 4d scan and they managed to squeeze us in before the 33 week deadline :) It's next Saturday at 9am so we'll be 31+5. He said optimum time is 27-29 weeks but that 32 can be incredible if you get them in the right position so I'll be downing the fruit juice and chomping on chocolate for breakfast, hehe. SO excited!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive got my ticker on countdown for june :happydance:


----------



## butrfly

@esther - had acid reflux problems about a month ago. glad i didn't have any repeats on it. sorry to hear you're having trouble with it now. hope you feel better soon (mine stopped after a night or two)

as for leg & hip pains, i get them all the time!

@ kitten - hope you make a decision you're comfortable with.

@ serina - cute ticker... and only 38 days left til it's june?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! oh my.


----------



## junemomma09

OMG!!!! only 38 days til WE ALL START HAVING BABIES!!!!:shock:

Now im scared :rofl:


----------



## moose

I was a busy one yesterday...cleaned all of the kitchen cabinets, cleaned the kitchen lights and the pantry. Still so much to do...

EEK it is coming eh june bugs! Wow!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

oooo sooo exctiting!! :D anyone else feel like bubs just really wants to come out!!
Feels like theres an apple about to pop out of my hooha!! lol (apple would prob be easier)

SOOOO EXCITING!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moose

Bwhahaa! I feel like she is just going to fall out too. If only it would be that easy!


----------



## juliespencer9

im due 4th june xx


----------



## Tammi

junemomma09 said:


> OMG!!!! only 38 days til WE ALL START HAVING BABIES!!!!:shock:
> 
> Now im scared :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hugs::baby:


----------



## moose

The little one is dancing all over the place! And I am starving too! EEK!


----------



## shorman

Oh wow not long now then I'm due on the 14the but think she is coming early! Don't no an but I just do. I so want to meet her now! Xx


----------



## Suze

Oh my goodness, time really is ticking. I have been lurking on the April Mummies thread and it's sooo exciting, all labour and births, will be our turns soon!

I think you're wise Kitten to prepare yourself for the hospital too. Hopefully it won't come to that for you but what I have learned the most from this forum is that the best laid plans don't always come off, these little buggers often have other ideas!


----------



## moose

I am all proud of myself....I did more cleaning wooohooo!! The kitchen is done top to bottom. The closets are all organized. The living room is done top to bottom! Yeah!

So sad that I am excited about that isn't it....tehehee!


----------



## Suze

That's some impressive nesting moose, well done!


----------



## butrfly

i must agree with Suze. quite impressing, moose.

meanwhile, the nesting bug has yet to find me. if anything, i am less inclined to tidy anything up now. *sigh*


----------



## lilmomof3

omg this is weird lol i was litterly just googling nesting lol, i was curios to know when it happens ( i know not all women get it ) its buggin me i wanna clean have no energy some one send me some


----------



## esther

Hi ladies! How is everyone today, Friday here so looking forward to a nice weekend with my OH! Did all our final baby shopping last night and got my bottle steriliser and breast pump and a gorgeous little pink tracksuit with hooded jumper for bubs :)

Had my midwife appointment this morning, I refused to look at how much I weighed so that remains a mystery lol, but everything else was great. BP was fine and pretty much the same as it has always been, baby was good and had good heartbeat! So having a pretty good Friday so far!

Going shopping with my mum and sisters tomorrow for baby stuff, we have all our necessary items so will just be baby fluff we will be getting and then having lunch together. What is everyone else up to??

xx


----------



## moose

Tehehee Esther the baby fluff stuff is the best! Have a blast with your family tomorrow! Sounds like you had a great check up too!

Lilmomof3 I would send you some energy....but I have none. It was just driving me batty the way the house looked and had to do something. I don't think it is nesting yet though. Heaven help me when it comes!


----------



## butrfly

moose said:


> Lilmomof3 I would send you some energy....but I have none. It was just driving me batty the way the house looked and had to do something. *I don't think it is nesting yet though.* Heaven help me when it comes!

what???????????? then where does that leave all the rest of us who still haven't met up with the nesting bug???????


----------



## moose

:rofl::blush::blush::rofl:

I always thought of nesting more of a frantic obessive cleaning. This was more of a slow 30 minutes, rest, do a little more.... Teheheee...I am just digging myself in deeper eh? :haha:

Plus the husband is on call tonight so I was alone all day, had to do something...teheeehe!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Morning ladies, was up for 3rd wee-wee so thought may as well get up :dohh: 

Serena that ticker is well scary :rofl:

Hope everyone has a nice day, looks overcast here in the NE, think we're in for a wet one!


----------



## Kitten

Hi all, bit of a ramble from me but thought I'd keep you all in the exciting loop of my pregnancy, lol.

All day yesterday I had weird period pains on and off and some random other pains and baby was pretty much completely inactive. I got home and was still aware of the fact he'd only fluttered once or twice and didn't kick off when I drove (he's normally really active when I drive) so I had a lie down for half an hour and poked at him, still nothing. Then I drank some lucozade and ate chocolate, had a walk around and lay down again, still nothing. So then I started getting all teary and stuff and didn't know what to do so Sam rang the antenatal people for me and they told us to come in and get checked out. So I had to drive half an hour to the hospital (which we had to find for the first time too!) and then find the labour people and then this woman is like "are you here for an induction?!" God no!

So then this woman came over and I recognised her and she was like "Hi, I'm Lisa, I'm the named midwife on your notes, I did your 17 week appointment before I changed jobs and I recognised your name when you came in and remember you being quite anxious back then so thought I'd take your case if that's OK?" so that was nice, and at least I know where she went! And how nice that she remembers me crying on her when I got back from honeymoon Anyway she said we did the right thing ringing up and I wasn't being a drama queen blah di blah, strapped me to the monitor and there he was, heart beating a way, and my BP was 112/70 which was amazing considering what a wreck I was and how high it had been on Monday!

Anyway, she went through my notes and was like "Aha, you have an anterior placenta, he must have got himself into an awkward position and be kicking against it". I was quite surprised because no-one ever mentioned the anterior placenta thing to me and as he's been active and noticeable EVERY DAY since I had my scan, I never even thought to check because I've never had trouble feeling him. 

So yeah, stayed strapped up for about 30mins and had to keep following him round because I was lying in a funny position and he was low down so I had to hold the sensors on myself rather than using the straps and he kept moving away from them and then about 25mins in, I started to feel him again and I was just SO relieved.

So yeah, I'm back home now and feeling a lot calmer but I'm glad I went in because I wouldn't have slept tonight for worrying and they were all really nice and Lisa had remembered I was scared of hospitals (she kept engaging me in home birth conversations because she was initially excited at me being one of her first home births when she was my midwife) so was being very un-clinical and laid back for me. At least I know where the hospital is now, and what the delivery & ante-natal ward looks like, and that there are midwives I know there and stuff so if we don't get a home birth it won't be so intimidating.

Feeling a bit silly and dramatic now, if I'd known about the placenta I'd probably not been so worried but then I had the pains and the nausea and the crying and thought maybe it was my body telling me something. They were very nice and said if it happens again to ring up and not feel silly because you never know etc.

Anyway, I'm feeling TONNES better today (I think all the stress wore me out so much I got a good nights sleep!) and only have to work til 2pm then can chill out so yay!


----------



## Suze

Kitten when I said it would be good for you to check out the hospital I didn't actually mean today :rofl: Only joking, that's good news and it was wise to get checked out and also it seems to have relieved your hospital fear a bit. I have an anterior placenta too, wonder if that's why I don't feel baby as much some days.

Butterfly, I'm sure your nesting will come. I think mine comes in waves. I don't want it to all come at once otherwise the house will be dirty again come June! I'm in the sorting of cupboards nesting at the moment!

Esther, you sound wonderfully organised and chilled! I reckon your baby will come BEFORE June!!!


----------



## Kitten

Hehe I know Suze. Sorry I copied that from my blog last night so it reads a bit funny with this morning being a new day, lol.

What are you up to today Suze? Sorry if I've missed you already telling us :D


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hellooo, how is everyone this lovely evening?? anyone up to much?? sooo cant be bothered!! and had PAINFUL BH for last 3 hours really bad!! :( i really want an indian takeaway for tea but dunno if i should risk, as had constant back ache for last 2 days and by our dates would be like 37 weeks!! lol hahaha oh well we will see :D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Alicia I had indian tnight i needed it ....baby will only come if baby ready x


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, well i did actuly acomplish somthing today i got some flowers planted lol, only took a hour and now my back is sore and my feet are huge, its so hott here i am happy im not gunna be pg all summer wow i can barrelly handle the heat today its the hottest day we have had yet its 82 dagrees out and very sunny with a hot breez , i tried telling myself all day that i will nest it will come to me thinking maby if i can trick my brain into it i might get the place mopped the kids draged mud across the house from the yard we have the whole front yard tore up and re seeded with grass, and my house is paying for it, well that prb not gunna happen any time soon lol im just gunna wait this one out my friend kelly is comming over this weekend and shes a huge help to me with cleaning and the kids . so any way ladies ill be stopping by and checking on you hope everyone is ok and doing well


----------



## junemomma09

OH MY GOD!!!! I am in so much pain!!!!:hissy:
There is a TON of pressure down there and it hurts so much....I really hope I go as SOON as Im full term!!!!

How is everyone else feeling???

Also, I noticed a may mommy already had her baby, which is scary to me cuz I could very well have this baby in may since im only due June 9th!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lilmomof3

hi junemomma im so sorry your in pain , iv had many of the days your having so bad i could barrely get up to pee , hope you feel better soon hun and make it all the way im due june 11th but im having c section june 3rd and there has been plenty of days iv told myself i dont think ill make it to my c section date


----------



## junemomma09

lilmomof3 said:


> hi junemomma im so sorry your in pain , iv had many of the days your having so bad i could barrely get up to pee , hope you feel better soon hun and make it all the way im due june 11th but im having c section june 3rd and there has been plenty of days iv told myself i dont think ill make it to my c section date

awww Thank you:hugs:
I honestly dont know how I can continue like this for the next 6 weeks!!! I need to go as soon as hes full term. I swear I think his head is huge or something...and everytime I have a contraction, it pushes him down further and hurts sooo much!!! I just told OH I think Im too old for this.....:rofl::rofl:
His reply was, "and you want 2 more!?!" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suze

Well done for being able to plant some flowers lilmomof3, I've got a whole load of bedding plants to plant but every time I bend over I get sick in my mouth :blush::dohh:
Today I have been to a NCT nearly new sale which was cancelled! Then I went and bought a top and tail bowl for £1.49, last of the big spenders! I have spent the afternoon with a mate who is almost 26 weeks pregnant which was really nice.
Our nursery is almost plastered now :happydance: so once it all dries out we can get painting! Tomorrow I'm going to MIL's and then maybe try and get these bedding plants in the garden!

Have a great weekend everyone :hugs:

PS Yeah it's not inconceivable (no pun intended!) that a June mummy could pop soon!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

serina27 said:


> Alicia I had indian tnight i needed it ....baby will only come if baby ready x

hehehe not got mine yet :( lol be done in 10 mins :D yayyyy :happydance:
Like your countdown btw!!! :D scarrryyyy!!!! lol
xxxxxxxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

These BH's arent much fun are they? I think I got my first lot just half an hour ago, my belly was going from soft to hard and I got pancky and it hurt!
I've had pains now and then but this was different.
Hubby is saying this is good LOL and I'll be expecting more - sheesh he hasnt read anything about them, just what I've told him and he's reciting it back haha.

Kitten. hope you can relax now. I'm anterior too and know what its like when you do everything and just feel nothing! :hug:


----------



## butrfly

have you ladies been getting any big movements? or have they reduced and come only at certain times?


----------



## junemomma09

Mine have reduced and only come during certain times in the day AND night!!! LOL
I hope hes not like that when hes born.


----------



## butrfly

wanted to ask as LO seems to be moving less and not as active as before. i get paranoid easily. :(


----------



## junemomma09

aww hun, well you are still feeling him though right. My OB told me as long as I have 10 movements every two hours its good. They dont even have to necessarily be kicks! 
There are also times when he moves and I dont even realize it, I have to lay down and put my hand on my tummy to feel them.


----------



## butrfly

true, junemomma. doesn't lessen the paranoia, though. sigh. and with me being busy the whole day now... don't really have the luxury of leaning back (or on my side) just to check.


----------



## junemomma09

well hopefully your LO will give you a good kick!!!! :D


----------



## esther

Hey butrfly, have the movements picked up?? I'm sure everything is ok, bubs is probably just kicking into your back and having a nice lazy day with lots of sleep.


----------



## massacubano

my updates... 

went to my 33 wk appointment... I am measuring EXACTLY 33 wks! I have another appointment in two weeks.. (wondering when we shall start internals)... and my 100000th u/s (scan) on May 14th... for position and size... also was asked which hospital I am planning on going to... oh wow.. we are close!


How is everyone else? how frequent are you seeing MW/Doctor?


----------



## moose

I have an appointment at 35,36,37,38,39,40. I think the internals start again on the 36? I also need to book another u/s for 37 weeks.


----------



## NoSpringChick

My next appointment is at 34+4 weeks then 36+4 weeks at home - maybe a scan if still measuring big. I dont think they even contemplate any internal until at least 40 weeks - I'll refuse it unless i get to 41 weeks as I heard they can start you off bleeding and I don't want that - I am all for the least intervention and 'snooping' up there the better :)

buterfly,all sounds perfectly normal hunny :hug: My m/w has never mentioned any set number of movements, she just asks 'plenty of movements?' - I think her philosophy is as long as there are movements then we're not going to get paranoid over the numbers.


----------



## junemomma09

my next appointment is at 34 weeks, this tuesday!!! Im wondering when hes going to start checking my cervix in the office since ive already started dialating.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Forgot to mention: I got my £190 today YAY :)

-------------

junemomma is this your first and if so what made you suspect you were dilating?


----------



## junemomma09

no this is my second....i found out i was dialating because i decided to call L&D yesterday as I had been having loads of pressure and cramping for 3 days, still having it...but they wanted me to come out to get checked and said I was dialating..but they werent concerned at this point as my cervix is still thick and its posterior....so im still good for a few more weeks.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Scary! But I'm sure you'll be fine :hug: watch you'll go overdue haha ;)

This was scary too in my Take a Break magazine. This woman was told her baby was around 8lbs and she was booked in for a C section - went into labour only to be 7cms and too late for the C section - baby was 12lb!!!
I really shouldnt read such stories...........:dohh:


----------



## junemomma09

:shock:

WOW!!!!!!! Holy crap I could never push out a 12 lb baby!!:rofl:
You better not curse me!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Suze

My DP was a 12lb baby! He was the smallest of six, one of his brothers was 16lb!!! MIL gave birth naturally to them all....and NO stitches!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

One of my neighbours was 14lb. Funny (not) how people tell us these things weeks before we are due!! :dohh::rofl:

LOL no wouldnt curse anyone with a 12lb'er! 
But i have read that heavier babies are sometimes easier to give birth to !


----------



## lilmomof3

hi ladies wanted to check in , im doing ok had bad hip pain yesterday but woke up ok today just realy kinda tired still but have somthing funny to tell you i felt baby hick ups on the left side low by my inside of my hip well my son trayven has a funny thing he likes to do to my belly he will zurp it with his mouth ( put his lips on me and blow realy hard ) its great it makes the baby move every time well this morning trayven went to go zurp his little brother right by where i felt the hick ups and before tray could lift up his face the baby took its head and mashed his brother in the mouth lol it was so funny tray was laughing so hard the baby litterly put his head up against his mouth realy hard so then trayven thought he would be smart and kept doing it and the baby kept responding to him every time tray would lay his face on my belly where the baby was the baby would push up realy hard on my belly playing a game with him , i had a great laugh this morning i told him his brother in me knows its him lol. had to tell you ladies it was great im hoping to find my lost energy today so i can clean i just feel like i didnt sleep at all hope all of you have a good day


----------



## Suze

That's well cute lilmom!


----------



## Jkelmum

My babys are all small :cloud9: Think i can safely say i am safe from a 12lber


----------



## esther

Hey June mummies!! How is everyone today? I hope you all had a lovely relaxing weekend! I did some baby shopping with my mum and sisters yesterday which was really lovely, but I tell you walking around the shops for 6 hours really took it out of me!

Been starting to get period like cramps the past week, not regular or anything like that but they are still not nice. Any of you ladies getting these types of pains??

I'm 35 weeks tomorrow! Exciting.

Oh and the August mummies will be invading over here soon, crazy hey. And this week we can say our babies are due next month!


----------



## Kitten

I had the joys of him moving position temporarily on Saturday! I had real trouble sleeping Friday night for the agonising pain which I put down to stomach ache. It wasn't til I woke up at 4am to feel him punching what felt like my vagina, and then my ass (eurgh) that I realised he was doing a hand stand or something. He then stayed straight up and down the middle of my stomach for most of Saturday so I looked HUGE and couldn't bend at all, but thankfully he moved back to normal overnight Saturday and when I woke up yesterday, he was back on my right hand side. I'm not looking forward to when he engages, hehe.


----------



## junemomma09

Hello, I had an ok weekend. In sooo much pain.....my pubic area hurts so much, I have loads of pressure and Im getting pains everyday, nothing regular but I think my body is really starting to prepare itself. Im 34 weeks tomorrow....YIKES!!!! 

Ive also been going #2 ALOT!!!!! and its really soft....so, after a while it hurts to go...UGH!!!!

I also have my next OB appointment tomorrow!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all 
Ive my growth scan tomorrow


----------



## lilmomof3

good luck serina hope it goes realy well cant wait to hear tommrow , as far as me well been cleaning all day well most of it i know im gunna hurt tonight or tommrow but it has to get done ,


----------



## junemomma09

I NEED to clean!!!! I just cant seem to get up off my butt to do so...hahaha

Im feeling extra lazy!!!


----------



## esther

Hi ladies!

junemomma - I have been feeling exactly the same, I always need to poo and often it is soft as well, and I've been getting loads of BH and also period like cramps. So hopefully that is a good indication that in a few weeks time, it may be time!

Serina - Wishing you the best of luck with your ultrasound!!

lilmomof3 - I'm far too lazy today to clean anything, but you sound very dedicated :) don't work yourself too hard xx


----------



## esther

Oh and I should mention I'm officially 35 weeks today!!!!! woohoo

(please disregard my ticker which is out a little bit)


----------



## junemomma09

esther- Thats what Im hoping for...im thinking since we are already having the "practice" contractions and everything going on with that, its a good sign, especially since ive already started dialating!!! WOO HOO!!!!!

Oh and Im OFFICIALLY 34 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

my ticker is off too, even though its after midnight here where i live!!! BOO!


----------



## esther

Yay for 34 and 35 weeks! I think that you will be our first June mummy as well, junemomma!


----------



## junemomma09

oh i hope so!!! NOT that i dont want anyone else being a mommy soon though.....im just so ready to be holding my son already and not be in pain....and the thought of no more possible complications is just so nice!

you know we should all guess who will deliver when for our June moms!!!


----------



## esther

I think you will be! 

That would be the best game. Will have to put up a poll of June mummies and everyone can cast a vote or something and see who is the winner!

LOL


----------



## Kitten

Ooh a poll could be fun!


----------



## Mamatastic

I'm 35 weeks tomorrow but I haven't had any practice contractions yet so I don't think I will be one of the 1st June Mummys!! :dohh:


----------



## junemomma09

So how is everyone today??? Im still getting cramping and contractions......bleh!!!! I also think the only reason ive been wobbling lately is cause his head feels like its right in between my legs...HAHAHAHA

Cant wait to see the poll!!!!! Whose making it???????? I love those games.


----------



## butrfly

whoa! we're starting a poll on who we think is going to give birth first???? :shock: that makes time fly faster! i still have two weeks to go before mat leave, ladies... should we rush? :shrug:

junemomma, you could be first, you know. :winkwink:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I dont know who'll be first but I wish it was June already :baby:

I have a feeling I'll be June 10 th and hubby has me down for June 21 st (fathers day!)


----------



## lilmomof3

that would be a great idea to have a poll on who will go , i know if i make it im deftly having him june 3rd due to c section but you never know just hope to make it to 37 weeks, oh and im deftly feeling the pain from cleaning i woke up 230 am to pee then at 430 am i had the worst ever charlie horse i screamd so loud across the house i woke up my brother ( he lives with us ) and my friend they didnt know what happend i got up and jumped to the end of my bed in pain wow they hurt what a way to wake up and i have a bone problem ( extra bones in my legs ) so i get realy bad mucle pains as it is . other than that today has been kinda lazy day wish i had more energy the day seems to be flying by and iv done nothing at all , oh and my ticker is off by a day too dont feel bad when i had my last ultra sound it said i would change to 34 weeks this wensday but acroding to my ticker i change thursday i love watching the ticker change cant wait to hit my last box im hoping that my nesting instinct will kick in and i can get the babys stuff done and the crib up and all clothes washed i keep thinking i should do it before im so sore and big i cant do it thats one thing im worried about i know i have to move slow due to spd , and the pain i get when i do over work but im also worried if i wait to long to get it done i wont be able too, so im stuck on what to do should i start now this way i can enjoy my last couple weeks i have i know i can do a little here and there i only have 37 days left and my little man will be here unless he comes early , oh and ladies do any of you have a feeling you will go before your due date im not sure why but i keep thinking im not gunna make it to the c section date i even asked the nurse when they called me to give me my date well what if i go early labor she saida call up to hospital and go in and they will put me on monitors and if i am in labor and its close to the c section date ill be given the choice to go natural or they can call the surgeons in to do my section, because i chose to have the c section i told her i still would like the c section she said to just let them know, but do any of you have that feeling you will have the baby before your due date, and i cant help but think ladies in 37 days ( or sooner ) im gunna be a mommy again and a new life will be here its not just gunna be me home laying down and my kids at school any more wow it hit me hard last night at the thought of how fast this whole pg went and how much our lives are gunna be changing , wow well cant wait to hear what you ladies think have a great day


----------



## moose

Charlie horses are just nasty!! I keep almost getting them in my legs, and in my tummy. I scream too!

I lost my nesting so perhaps it will be heading your way now?!

I really don't know when or if I will go early...no clue. Lilmomof3 I hope your little one holds on!


----------



## junemomma09

butrfly said:


> whoa! we're starting a poll on who we think is going to give birth first???? :shock: that makes time fly faster! i still have two weeks to go before mat leave, ladies... should we rush? :shrug:
> 
> junemomma, you could be first, you know. :winkwink:

:rofl: its something to pass the time, instead of the last month dragging! bleh!

I would love to go and my dr thinks I will be a may mommy instead of June. He says he will induce labor at 38 1/2 weeks if I dont go before then. So thats May 26th I believe!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Suze

Hi girls :wave:

Yeah the poll would be great, I'm not technical enough to start it though I'm afraid!! I reckon Esther is going first! I have a feeling I might be a couple of days early, I''d LOVE to go on fathers day! Knowing my luck I'll be a July mummy and I'll be left on my own in this thread!!


----------



## moose

Have you all started the perineal massage yet? The husband helped me start this weekend. It is....interesting.


----------



## esther

Hi moose, I am going to start that, well get my OH to because I find it a bit awkward. If you don't mind.... I know it's TMI, how exactly do you do it properly??


----------



## moose

Tehehee, nothing is TMI now, even more so after we all go through labour.

This is the link to the instructions we have been using.
https://parenting.ivillage.com/pregnancy/plabor/0,,midwife_46dl,00.html

I can't do it myself...so to get into position I have been on my back with some pillows. I have been putting my feet together and dropping my knees off to the side to "ahem" open things up. The husband has been off to the side by my hips.

Keep a clock by so you can time it. It does burn, and during the stretching it definately feels like I am going to poo cause of the pressure (like pushing during labour) but I figure if it helps any it is worth it.


----------



## junemomma09

Do we REALLY have to do this?????? Im not too keen on more discomfort at this moment...LOL

UGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmomof3

hi ladies well managed to make it thew the night without a charlie horse and i didnt even get up to pee ,, but when i did get up at 6am wow my lower back is killing me and so are my legs and i have cramps nothing to bad for me iv had this before so im not realy alarmed i had to take some pain pills tho to help them and they actuly put me back to sleep after i got kiddos to school so i had a nice long nap today and woke up still un comfy i plan to take it easy today . other than that i hope all is well with everyone today . ill check in a litttle later i have to try to wake up a bit im still realy sleepy


----------



## moose

I know! More discomfort...bah, no good! 

Nah we don't have too, but I figure the more "stretchy" things are maybe there won't be any tearing....


----------



## Jkelmum

Its not something ive ever done ...ive never tour either x


----------



## AubreyK80

Hiii ladies :) how are all my June bugs feelings ?? we are all getting soooo close :)

Has everyone started lamaze classes yet ?? My OH keeps telling me time is running out, there is just soooo much to do still .......

:hug::hug:


----------



## Dukechick

moose said:


> Have you all started the perineal massage yet? The husband helped me start this weekend. It is....interesting.

I guess I should start thinking about that huh? I had week 34 in my mind, but maybe I should start sooner. Erhghghghg.... I don't wanna, but I gotta!


----------



## Suze

I don't really fancy it either but might have a try. Will certainly not be involving the DP though! I've just bought RLT, think that's my contribution to 'preparation' for the time being!!!


----------



## moose

They say 34 weeks to start, so all is good!

I started earlier cause Husband was bugging me. So he gets a cheap thrill of being allowed down below and a cheap laugh at the trim job I did on lady garden.

I haven't thought about lamaze classes..oops!


----------



## Dukechick

M'eh, okay. I'm waiting till 34 weeks then. I don't know if DH is going to want to help out..... maybe after a shower. I made the mistake of telling him what CM was!!! hahaha!!!!

Oh, and lamaze classes, I don't even know if they teach those here anymore.... I'm over it.


----------



## Suze

What is a lamaze class?! Sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## Dukechick

Suze said:


> What is a lamaze class?! Sorry for my ignorance!


When they teach you how to breathe...

hoo hoo heeee

hoo hoo heeee..........


----------



## Suze

ah I see, whooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## moose

Bwahahha Dukechick! Breathe.....
Your poor DH, the shock of the CM must have been great...teheheee!


----------



## Dukechick

moose said:


> Bwahahha Dukechick! Breathe.....
> Your poor DH, the shock of the CM must have been great...teheheee!


I know.... poor guy...... I seem to read him things off of this website, and I don't know when to keep my mouth shut!!! We can't have sex cuz of my low lying placena, so that's bad enough..... and he's scared to 'go to town' down there too..... sighhhhhhhhhhhhh.......... He always jokes about CM too, and we're in our birthing class, and they bring it up, he's all proud cuz he knows about it already. :dohh:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

ok dont know if this hs been said but i am NOT reading through 51 pages lol, so theres already a couple of July mummys, loooaddds of May now (and have been since was it Jan or Feb?) and still no June Mummys lol :D ooooo not too long to go it's so scary! nd excting! hehe
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moose

Bwhahhaa, it is the other way around here. I find out something that squicks me out, I tell the Husband and he is like didn't you know that? That is so cute he is so proud!

Ack Alicia_&_Kev! There are already some July Mummys that have gone! Wow. We must have a bunch of sticky sticky babies!


----------



## Suze

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> ok dont know if this hs been said but i am NOT reading through 51 pages lol, so theres already a couple of July mummys, loooaddds of May now (and have been since was it Jan or Feb?) and still no June Mummys lol :D ooooo not too long to go it's so scary! nd excting! hehe
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

God that's very true! We must all be hanging on to be true June bugs x


----------



## junemomma09

I havent even signed up for lamaze, cant find them here....i took a prenatal class though.


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, how are all of you today i got a ? iv been getting charlie horses well i know very normal, well i got one so bad right now in my butt cheek, litterly it goes from my very bottom of back down my right butt cheek i can barrely walk iv tired streching it out its driving me nuts, iv had pain in my left calf for days and charlie horses in that one on and off for days, im ready to pull my leg over my head ( if it could reach ) to stop it, iv tried streching, and every time i go to walk its terrible and the night before i had my son i had the same thing but in the left side, i was actuly laughing the night before i had my son cuz the charlie horse and i litterly lifted my leg up so hi well hours later i went into labour , im sure this is way diffrent just thought i would add that part, have any of you ladies had a charlie horse in that part ?

ps forgot to add im sitting here and i can feel the baby buldging out my lady bits, just like hes streching out up and down and hes pushin his big head on my lady parts im not having pains or contractions, just these danm charlie horses that wont go away its litterly constant pulilng in my back down my butt cheek to my leg

update, my charlie horse is getting better think the baby is laying wrong im gunna go take a bath we just put in a 6 jetted bath tub yesterday we got it for free omg its so nice to soak in dont worry i wont make the water too hot and i keep them on low but feels good its a corner tub my kids love it iv waited years to have one but never had the money and we got one for free, so nice, any way ladies i also figured out how to finaly make a count down ticker too its so nice now everyday i come on here i can see the days count down. good luck ladies ill let you know if i can finaly get rid of my charlie horses thanks


----------



## NoSpringChick

4am and awake with rising stomach acid again, arghhh :hissy:

^ what's 'charlie horse'?

And has anyone elses bump dropped? Is it too early to drop and should i be worried (as measuring 4 weeks ahead) ??????????


----------



## Kitten

I'm getting confused with the charlie's horse as well, are they braxton hicks?

Starting to feel huge now tbh. I actually 'feel' pregnant, my hips are achy and I'm struggling to get up and down and stuff. The joys!


----------



## Cvining

Kitten said:


> I'm getting confused with the charlie's horse as well, are they braxton hicks?
> 
> Starting to feel huge now tbh. I actually 'feel' pregnant, my hips are achy and I'm struggling to get up and down and stuff. The joys!

you know when someone elbows you in the arm? or knees you in the thigh? you get a muscle cramp? that wonderful pain is a charlie horse. 

and i can definately sympathize because i have had an awful numb/achey feeling in my right butt cheek right down to my toes on that same side... i think it is a pinched nerve as i have had them before due to my back being out of alignment... it sucks... and of course i waited until the point where all my joints are jellowy and wont stay alligned if i were to visit a chiropractor... but i am thinking about it, even if it means temporary relief!! i mean i have been popping tylenol to keep the pain at bay... its awful... :hissy:


----------



## lilmomof3

yep thats a charlie horse other wise a shin splint i think mine is a nerve too it comes and goes but very annoying and hurts like ur legs are being pinched our neves being pinched iv had them worse today in my inner thys and legs, its horrible you can be walking and then have to stop dead in your tracks from this terrible pinching feeling .


----------



## Suze

Ah I wondered what a charlie horse was too.

NoSpring I was up at 4am too, should have logged on! I just hope I sleep tonight, it's driving me mad!


----------



## june09

I somehow only just managed to come across this dunno how i missed it lol But I am due on 29th June. Seems so close, yet so far away at the same time. Not long now though, next month seen as it's now may. Gosh that sounds scary saying next month lol. I am currently wondering if I will manage to get some sleep between now and the time my baby arrives hmmm?


----------



## NoSpringChick

Is it just us North easterners who can't sleep?!

never heard of charlie horse here! I think we would call it something boring like 'nerve pains' lol! Sounds like what my hubby suffers from though in his legs. Not alot they can do for it but hopefully yours will be gone after the birth.

^ Crikey! Yeh we're all due NEXT MONTH now !!!


----------



## junemomma09

HOLY COW!!!! Next month.....and some of us could potentially be mommys THIS MONTH!!!!


----------



## lilmomof3

oh i know mommies, we are so close, i cant belive it i keep teling myself its getting so close and i keep wondering will i make it to my scheduald due date expecly with all the pain problems iv been having this whole pg im not sure if my body will make it too june 3rd


----------



## NoSpringChick

Tbh all being fine I don't mind going on May 30th right on 37 weeks as the rate I'm going I'll be measuring 41 weeks anyway!
I'm not sure I can physically make it to 40 weeks never mind mentally now.


----------



## Kitten

Woohoo, next month!! hehe. Had an awfully painful/uncomfortable sex experience this morning which is still causing niggles, eurgh. Oh but our cotbed came so will be assembling that this weekend, yay!


----------



## Suze

:wohoo: sorry to repeat what everyone else has said but ... NEXT MONTH!!

Yeah I am happy going at 37 weeks too (note to womb!), starting to really feel it now, my knees kill. I think it's the extra weight. Slept better last night which is good, hope you did too Nospring! Sorry to hear about the painful bd experience Kitten, we've not done it since I was 12 weeks, I think I have forgotten how :rofl:


----------



## esther

It's May ladies!!! Yes May, our babies are due next month!!! In 4 hours time it will be May 2nd here in Oz, which means my baby is due in exactly 1 month's time!!!!!! I am so freaking excited it's not funny. It's almost our turns ladies!!!!

xx


----------



## Tammi

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's 47 days to go for me :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Our babies will be here soon!!!


----------



## shorman

Omg yay so excited I feel so big x


----------



## Sonyax

:happydance:Hello Ladies 
Had sizing scan last week found out its a blue one!!!!
I already have a nine year old girl so thats very cool having one of each
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moose

42 days for me!!! Started washing her clothes and linens.


----------



## junemomma09

I have 39 days!!!! Possibly less....dr says he will most likely induce me at 38 weeks or so if I dont go before.....Im gonna be 38 weeks on May 26th!!!!!! Its so exciting to think I could be a mommy in 26 days!!!!!


----------



## lilmomof3

hi mamas, how are u doing feeling ext ? me well not a good day im so tired i litterly slept from 830pm woke up several times to pee then at 5am i woke up with a burst of energy but spent it laying in bed waiting to get kids up to school now all day im so TIRED, i cant wake up at all i walk from one end of the house to the other and i just wanna sleep thats how my whole week feels litterly and i just wanna get stuff done for the baby i could cry, i know if i do alot ill be in pain, but if i dont do anything at all nothing will get done im very emotinal and dizzy today iv eaten realy good and drank lots of water and juice just dont know why i feel this way my hands hurt so bad and iv done noting and my back hurts middle to the top and my neck i got a feeling mentaly that im not gunna go to my c section date but maby thats my wishfull thinking ill have baby so i get my energy back i dont know i feel him realy low and when ever he moves he pushes my cervix very badly i got doc apt on monday im gunna talk to her about how i feel i wanna NEST i wanna be full of that last bit of energy so my last few weeks i can rest before my life changes forver. i dont know ladies and i got the 3 other lil ones and i feel terrible that im always resting cuz i cant get up . i hope im not alone here sorry ladies i had to get this out i dont know what to do im hoping maby ill wake up tommrow and it will be a better day and ill have energy i keep having dreams of the baby the last 2 days its weird i see myself litterly holding him in my arms and hes wearing a onsie i got him i havent even taken any of his stuff out of the closet yet, this is the first time in my whole pg iv drempt of him i dont know ill let you all know if i feel better soon and thank you for letting me vent


----------



## butrfly

one more week til mat leave. 35 days til due date. all tired from training and the mall exhibit. hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Kitten

Had our 4D scan today. He's very cramped and there's a little less amniotic fluid than usual so sonographer reckons he'll be an early one. He's also breech and the sonographer reckons he's unlikely to turn now and I should tell my midwife but I don't know why he thinks that, whether it's because he's cramped or just off the dates? But I know they can turn even in labour so I'm trying not to panic! Not seeing my midwife for another 2 weeks so will do some turning exercises and stuff and hopefully shift him by then.

We only managed to get one good picture because he was so crushed up and had his big toe in his eye so he charged us the basic package and gave us the dvd for free so that was nice of him.


----------



## Suze

Hi Kitten,

Sounds like you had an 'interesting' scan! Fingers crossed for an early one! I think this business about the baby moving or not at our stage is confusing. My baby was oblique/wonky and then on Thursday it was totally transverse but then in the half hour it took me to get from the midwife to the hospital had gone head down! So some people say there's plenty of time and room and some not. Just get bouncing on the ball and who knows where he might be in 2 weeks, you've possibly got a little wriggler like I think we have!


----------



## Kitten

Hehe, indeed. I'm going to work on him!


----------



## junemomma09

How are all the June mommys today???? Im meeting OH today at noon (its 9:30a here) and we're going apartment hunting again. We move beginning to mid august. We live in a two bedroom now and are getting a three bedroom. This place is just too cramped. Its too cramped for me, OH and DD......its gonna be hard for the last two months we're here with DS. HOLY COW!!!!! Im so excited to move too!!! I hate living here...this apartment complex is awful, they have cleaning crew come at 6am using there weed wackers, blowers, and all making sooo much freaking noise, its hard to sleep with all that. Then, we find out after living here for 4 months with a ridiculously high electric bill that they had the WRONG wiring on our thermostat for the air/heat....PLUS they had our hot water heater turned ALL the way up to the highest setting. No wonder I would get scalded in the shower......and our bill finally went down to where it should be after these problems were fixed. 

On another note....been extremely tired still, contractions, and pressure.....plus im peeing like crazy!!!! I swear I must use the bathroom every 20 minutes to pee. Im like a running faucet!!!! LOL


----------



## lilmomof3

good luck junemomma , i know the feeling of pressure and peeing its terrible i woke up with menstural cramps pretty bad and low back pain realy sharp its gone now i went to bed so early yesterday ended up with the worst of all worst headakes yesterday i actully slept 10 hours im hoping my headake stayes away today and i feel a little better i think i needed that sleep i was so cranky yesterday and tired all day i didnt get anything done iv had the worst mood swings ever and flipped out on the kids i new i had to sleep so i went to bed very early so now just hoping i was right and i needed the sleep i havent slept that long in a very very long time . good luck ladies ill check in later today to see how you all are


----------



## shorman

Hi lady's i have been feeling a lot of pressure down stairs recently and going to the toilet more, also getting really bad lower back ache, was wondering maybe she is a cramped in there? would my mw be able to tell? i just feel very strange in myself?xx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pps__.png


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164pp___.png


----------



## massacubano

I am not sure I posted my 33.3 wk appointment stuff for you all yet? I am now at every two weeks Doctors office appointments and I have another u/s (scan) set for middle of May.. which is good because with my youngest they just broke my water and he was face up and it was about three hours of pushing with him in that position! so... position and size for the next u/s... I really wanted a June baby.. but now I feel like May would be fine for my DD to share her Bday month! one word: pressure!


----------



## sexymummy18

hiya everyone! im due 12th june :D not long now!!!


----------



## junemomma09

lilmomof3 said:


> good luck junemomma , i know the feeling of pressure and peeing its terrible i woke up with menstural cramps pretty bad and low back pain realy sharp its gone now i went to bed so early yesterday ended up with the worst of all worst headakes yesterday i actully slept 10 hours im hoping my headake stayes away today and i feel a little better i think i needed that sleep i was so cranky yesterday and tired all day i didnt get anything done iv had the worst mood swings ever and flipped out on the kids i new i had to sleep so i went to bed very early so now just hoping i was right and i needed the sleep i havent slept that long in a very very long time . good luck ladies ill check in later today to see how you all are

well I hope you feel better soon!!!!:hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

OMG...I don't think this kid is going to be able to stay in me until June 17...UGH. I'm already as big as I was when Charlotte was born and my bump HURTS so badly...like, tearing, burning hurts. I can't even sit and be comfy. HOW can I still have a month and a half???


----------



## junemomma09

i know exactly how you feel!!! Im getting so much pressure, contractions and MORE pressure!!!! haha


----------



## 09babyboy

not long for us now woooooooooooooo


----------



## NoSpringChick

I am getting the foof pains alot lately but luckily they have replaced the bladder pains YAY! Not sure what this means but a change of pain is as good as a rest :thumbup:


----------



## moose

Sooo sick again. Coughing up lots of fun interesting colours. Bah. I have to be better soon, I have a concert to go to on Thursday!!


----------



## butrfly

4am. can't sleep. have a full day ahead, too. :(


----------



## junemomma09

Im hungry all the time AGAIN!!! I cant eat enough...LOL


----------



## june09

I am at a point now where I am thinking i can't possibly go on holding this baby inside until the end of June lol. 32 weeks tomorrow, well today seen as its now gone 12 and at this moment i feel like these next 8 weeks or so cant go by quick enough. Yesterday I had a full packed day and was on the go from 8 am till about 12 at night, so today i have just felt so so tired. On the plus side i managed to get through my busy day yesterday without needing to pee much which seems like a miracle compared to how i have been :rofl:

Just keep thinking I'm one day closer to meeting my baby :happydance: although thats a scary thought at times too, but the whole pregnancy thing is getting to me these past few days. Now i seem all set for a restless night :dohh:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Isn't pregnancy so glamorous?
Sickness, lack of sleep, pains, constantly hungry, poop troubles....

How people have more than one baffles me :-({|=:haha::hugs:

My hubby has even had quite a few symptoms - I think he has gained half a stone easy lately, he's suffering from acid reflux and a bad back - keeps getting palpatations too which we think is nerves - he's in a worse state than me!
i can see during labour him being asked if he is OK!!!! :hissy:


----------



## june09

Very glamorous indeed :laugh2:

It's just so unpredictable too of how your going to feel each day, the only thing that I can seem to predict is that I am going to be so tired but still unable to sleep :cry: At least its preperation for sleepless nights when the babies here lol or thats what I am trying to tell myself.

And oh dear sounds like your OH is also going through a tough time, hope he makes it through the labour ok lol


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'll hold his hand and comfort him through my contractions :happydance:

I'm not finding tiredness to be an issue _this week_, but it gets to a certain time and I HAVE to go to bed asap and I am asleep within seconds of hitting the pillow.
I've been trying to finsih my book all week and I only have 2 pages left :hissy:but I cant keep my eyes open to finish it in bed.

Yeh probably is preperation for when baby wakes us up, but I think nature should meake sure women get good sleeps for 9 months before hand to stock up with.


----------



## june09

Glad tiredness hasn't been an issue for you this week then, though annoying about not being able to finish the book.

And I agree, should get good sleep to stock up on for the 9 months surely now is the time we need all the sleep we can get before it's too late.

Sure it will all be worth it in the end, but I can't see me wanting to go through pregnancy again any time soon lol :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Oh God I dont think I could go through this again ever. The worst part was the smells for me. I could smell dustbins from accross roads! I could smell if a smoker had walked down the street like a week ago LOL - I think just the one for us.
Some people it all comes naturally to - not me, although I cant complain really as I suppose in hindsight it hasn't been that bad this time round and I feel really lucky we got a sticky this time. :)

Hope you manage to get a good nights sleep tonight :hug:


----------



## massacubano

NoSpringChick said:


> Isn't pregnancy so glamorous?
> Sickness, lack of sleep, pains, constantly hungry, poop troubles....
> 
> How people have more than one baffles me :-({|=:haha::hugs:


I am on #5 and it baffles me too... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## massacubano

So we agree about the pressure? lol... when I get up... one of five or so odd times a night to pee... his head is so low... and under my bones down there I can hardly walk..like night of the living dead or something


----------



## NoSpringChick

hehe i do the zombie walk on a morning (i might start doing to zombie moan to go with it!). I thought it was bladder pain/pressure but now i think it's cos I sleep with my legs raised. 

Gosh no. 5 - you mad thing haha. Suppose it means labour isnt really all that painful then :happydance::hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Number 5? WOW! I only wanted one and now I'm having this one and I don't know why, LOL. I love him, but...I can NOT do this again. Today the acid reflux has been awful, but I'm STARVING! Had a huge steak and potatoes for dinner and now I"m hungry AGAIN!


----------



## Kitten

Is anyone else not gaining weight? I piled on 2 stone before the third trimester and since then, nothing! All the books and tickers say I should be gaining 1lb a week, 1/2 of which is baby's weight gain but not matter how much I eat, I just stay the same weight. Should I be worried or should I just put it down to the fact that baby is already huge and has no more room to grow, lol. I am starting to feel a bit guilty about the fact that my womb doesn't want to stretch for him!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive only put on 2lb this whole pregnancy maybe cos i was fat b4 i dunno x


----------



## Suze

Morning girls :waves:

We are all certainly feeling it now aren't we?! My knees are killing me at the moment, even getting up and down from the toilet is painful! My carpal tunnel syndrome is bad too but thankfully mostly at night when I can't sleep despite being soooo tired. Like someone else said I dunno if I could do it again, let alone have 5!!
I've put just over 2 stones on, haven't weighed myself in last couple of weeks though

:hug:


----------



## Suze

What do the June bugs think of this gorgeous sleepsuit?!

https://www.eskaboo-organics.com/ekmps/shops/eskabooboo/images/ladybirdfootedsuit.jpg


----------



## Kitten

Awwww how apt!


----------



## june09

That sleepsuit is gorgeous, very adorable!

Oh what a night I had, when I think i have finally managed to get a night where i fall asleep straight away I get woke up with horrible stomache pains and have to go to the loo (sorry tmi lol) and then the lo decides to have a riot in there and keep me awake the rest of the night. I didn't know if i wanted to laugh or cry at what was going on. Though this morning i definitely felt more like crying. Glad I have a relaxing day today. Ahh the joys of pregnancy! lol


----------



## Suze

The sleep deprivation thing is really getting me too


----------



## NoSpringChick

Awww that sleepsuit is lovely - is it ladybirds on it?
I keep seeing ladybirds all over the place!

I've found a new way to feel baby moving if anyones interested lol - I sit with my hands tucked under my boobs on my bump and she wriggles alot. Works better than tapping on the sides.

Let's try and stay cheerful ladies, soon be all over :hugs: we're going to be MUMMY's!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

WOOOO not long to go!!!! Hope you all had a good weekend!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilmomof3

hi mommies, 
well today wow what can i say i slept good last night till i woke up at 530 am, with the worst ever back pain omg it was bad i had to take a pain pill just to get up i felt like a knife in my back i still have lower back pain and for some reason im having the worste worst ever pains in my belly low, feels litterly like i have a person standing in front of my bump and there pulling it off me , sorry to be grafic, i have the doc apt in about hour and half im gunna ask what is going on today with me wow i v never woke up like this before i mean ya i have had pains but this is terrible and the baby is wide awake bouncing around which is not helping me any . im also gunna ask her about why my eyes have been hurting so bad all weekend and my face has been getting pressure in it i know im not sick just under my eyes have been sweeling up and my eyes them selfs are killing me i dont wear glasses or contacts. any way ladies ill let you know how it all goes later maby the little one is laying weird causing pains, hope all of you are doing better than me .


----------



## junemomma09

Hey June mommies,

So, I am sleeping sooo much lately. I use to get up around 9am in the mornings and would be fine and now Im waking up around 11am....Plus I take small naps during the day. I cant believe how much I am sleeping. The pressure is killing me.....sometimes it gets to where I have to breathe through the pressure down there cuz it hurts so bad during a contraction. I hope they regulate when I hit 37 weeks!!!!! I cant go til 40 weeks with these!!!! AHHHHH!!!!

So far in this pregnancy I have gained 20 lbs....OMG! Im hoping I can start working out at the gym after about a month of recovery, I know most drs say 6-8 weeks but I dont know, maybe I will feel up to it sooner. I just know I wont feel very comfortable in my own body with all this loose skin and extra weight. 

The sleeper suit is soooo cute!!!! I cant find anything around here like that. Probably would have to order it online. 

So, anyone else still get days here and there where they feel nauseas???? I dont get them often, but some days in the mornings I get a little nauseas.....ugh, go away!!! haha


----------



## Kitten

Oh God I get bouts of nausea all the time. We were out for a walk earlier and it hit me midway through, ick.


----------



## butrfly

was nauseous this morning but thought it was due to the fact that i've been real tired with work and not sleeping well recently. maybe it's all that plus being pregnant.

i was about to sleep now (12.24mn where i'm at) then got very very hungry. now munching on butter biscuits. oh the pregnant life.


----------



## helenas81

im due 29th june YAY!!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies i posted a new thread about my doc apt today please go read , not so good thanks ladies


----------



## NoSpringChick

lilmomof3 said:


> hey ladies i posted a new thread about my doc apt today please go read , not so good thanks ladies

 
Just read it :hugs:


----------



## Tammi

Are we there yet ? :rofl:

Is it just me or do these last weeks drag ?


----------



## NoSpringChick

Tammi youre cheating on your tickers!
One is 32 weeks and 43 days to go, and the other is 31 wks 6 days and 57 days to go!! :rofl:


----------



## SouthernFried

June 28th with our #1!!:happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

These last weeks ARE dragging!!!!! Go faster!!! 

I keep thinking about how far I am from being full term and I think its making it go by even slower...haha


----------



## lilmomof3

thanks ladies for reading my update, im just realy scared i might just be having a may baby instead i hope he can grow and stay in there longer


----------



## Genna

:hugs: lilmomof3, you have not failed your LO, hun!! If he has to be born earlier than expected, you are almost term so he will be fine hun! :hug: thinking of you!!

Soo, who's going to be the first June mama to pop and start us all off?!! :D


----------



## Dukechick

lilmomof3 :hug: Everything will turn out okay :)

I never thought I'd say this, but I think I'm pretty much getting sick of being pregnant!! My fingers hurt and are starting to look like sausages... I'm tired as hell.... my back hurts.... I'm always thirsty..... oh, did I mention how tired I am? Sighhhhhhh..........


----------



## Kitten

SouthernFried said:


> June 28th with our #1!!:happydance:

Ooh we're due date twins :hugs:


----------



## butrfly

does anyone else feel twinges in their pelvic area? like sharp momentary pains?


----------



## Kitten

I'm getting all sorts of weird and wonderful cramps and stabbing pains and just random niggles that make me gasp.


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you ladies i talked with my sister today she said why dont they take him now if he will do better on the outside she also resaured me at least i got farther with this pg than my twins and if he was to come now atleast we know he will be ok im thinking as postive as i can im just scared i thought all was well im keeping my thoughts good tho and thank you all of you i dont know what i would do if i didnt have all of you to talk to ill keep you updated on what happens, thank you


----------



## AubreyK80

lillmomof3 you are in my thoughts hun and im sending you lots of hugs .... If you dont mind me ask how much does your LO weigh exactly ?? 


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## massacubano

lilmomof3 said:


> thank you ladies i talked with my sister today she said why dont they take him now if he will do better on the outside she also resaured me at least i got farther with this pg than my twins and if he was to come now atleast we know he will be ok im thinking as postive as i can im just scared i thought all was well im keeping my thoughts good tho and thank you all of you i dont know what i would do if i didnt have all of you to talk to ill keep you updated on what happens, thank you

hope you can hold out a bit longer. But, he should be just fine... :hug:


----------



## massacubano

junemomma09 said:


> These last weeks ARE dragging!!!!! Go faster!!!
> 
> I keep thinking about how far I am from being full term and I think its making it go by even slower...haha

slooooooooowww aye? think we have the same due date... I feel my water is going to break with this one early.. lots of pressure.. 3 weeks to full term :wohoo:


----------



## junemomma09

massacubano said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> These last weeks ARE dragging!!!!! Go faster!!!
> 
> I keep thinking about how far I am from being full term and I think its making it go by even slower...haha
> 
> slooooooooowww aye? think we have the same due date... I feel my water is going to break with this one early.. lots of pressure.. 3 weeks to full term :wohoo:Click to expand...

:rofl:
Oh my I know what you mean....I have so much pressure and I started having alot of cramping last night when I went to bed......felt my tummy and it was hard each time....UGH!!!! 

My doctor considers 37 weeks full term...so I only have to wait 2 more weeks til he can come!!!!:happydance:
He told me to go ahead at that point and try sex and different things to get it going, which i definitely intend to do:rofl:


----------



## lilmomof3

well 2 weeks ago the baby weighed in at 3# 14oz im not sure what he weights now i called up to the doc and asked them to call me back so i can find out his weight from yesterday so i can be resaured if he has gained any weight. im hoping he can get up to 5# before they decide he has to come they said if the baby shows any sign of stress that they will take him and yesterday when i was being monitord his heart rate was not spiking up like they wanted it to do . the doc said due to him not growing good will cause the baby to stress i asked her at what point can i safly have him at the hospital that is close to me she said if i can go to 36 weeks and if they have to he can be delvered by c secetion by her. which im hoping is the case what upsets me is the doctor litterly just got my ultra sound relsuts from 2 weeks ago yesterday, she was not happy she could have been watching this for the last 2 weeks they had to go into the computer and print it off for her . i was so scared it was all kinda a blur im hoping they call me and let me know he has grown sum and what his weight is as of yesterday. thanks ladies for caring so much im so scared, i will update all of u as soon as i find out anything from them i promis


----------



## junemomma09

lilmomof3 said:


> well 2 weeks ago the baby weighed in at 3# 14oz im not sure what he weights now i called up to the doc and asked them to call me back so i can find out his weight from yesterday so i can be resaured if he has gained any weight. im hoping he can get up to 5# before they decide he has to come they said if the baby shows any sign of stress that they will take him and yesterday when i was being monitord his heart rate was not spiking up like they wanted it to do . the doc said due to him not growing good will cause the baby to stress i asked her at what point can i safly have him at the hospital that is close to me she said if i can go to 36 weeks and if they have to he can be delvered by c secetion by her. which im hoping is the case what upsets me is the doctor litterly just got my ultra sound relsuts from 2 weeks ago yesterday, she was not happy she could have been watching this for the last 2 weeks they had to go into the computer and print it off for her . i was so scared it was all kinda a blur im hoping they call me and let me know he has grown sum and what his weight is as of yesterday. thanks ladies for caring so much im so scared, i will update all of u as soon as i find out anything from them i promis

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
aww hun, I hope he hangs on a few more weeks for you. We are all here for you!!!!


----------



## PitBullMommy

LilMom: I hope he hangs in a bit longer for you!

All I have to say about the third trimester is.... UGH! Can it be over now PLEASE??


----------



## Suze

Yes pitbull I want 3rd tri over too, I got out the bath last night and sat there thinking "I can't take this any more!" I cheered myself up today though!
Lilmom, hope your LO stays put but if he needs to come out I'm sure he'll be fine, I bet your twins were smaller than he is now! :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

I cant wait for third tri to be over too!!!! Im ready to enjoy having my little boy with me....i cant wait for all those firsts moments......especially the first smile!!!! makes my heart melt just thinking about it.


----------



## june09

I am hoping 3rd tri doesnt drag out too long, I am definitely getting fed up of it now.


----------



## Paxton

Can you change mine? My due date was actually changed by the doc to be the 20th, instead of the 25th! :D


----------



## esther

Hi ladies! I haven't been on in a while, been really busy packing and moving past week but finally made it to our destination!!! What is new with everyone, how are you all feeling? I was officially 36 weeks yesterday which is exciting, but I am getting so damn apprehensive and anxious and worried now, not necessarily about anything but burst into tears last night in bed. Damn hormones!


----------



## Suze

Hi Esther, glad to hear you got moved. You're brave, moving at 36 weeks pregnant! I think everyone on here is wishing the time away now! We all seem to have aches, pains and rampaging hormones again!

Hey Paxton, queue jumping! Only joking, that's good that you get to meet baby earlier, how did the change of dates come about?


----------



## Kitten

I'm only 32 weeks and I'm already sick of third tri, hehe.

I had a really good think yesterday whilst in my little depression bubble and I'm going to try and enjoy pregnancy as much as I can in the next 5-8 weeks but I don't know what that will entail exactly!

Feeling unwell today so taken the day off work to get myself back to 'normal'.


----------



## moose

It is sooo late here. But the husband is doing a sleep apnea test and I don't want to go in and disrupt his sleep. I don't know if I can make it till 7 am!


----------



## Suze

Glad you took the day off kitten! I feel totally dreadful today, can't sleep with pains from the spd and carpal tunnel syndrome and to top it all off I've got a migraine. I'm trying to get a doctors appointment without success, just feel I need something stronger than bloody co-codamol to get me through the next 7 weeks. The lack of refreshing sleep and constant pain is really grinding me down :dohh:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Suze, I hope you can get some pain-free sleep! I am 99% sure I have SPD, but the docs keep saying that it's 'normal'. I can't even climb steps, get into my car or truck, get into bed and can hardly even sit on the toilet cause it hurts so badly. Luckily we're almost done...then hopefully the pain will be gone!!!


----------



## amber20

Lilmom I hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies dont have much of a update just yet the nurse did call and left a message for me to call her back i did and she didnt answere so im waiting for her to return my call she did say that she has my results and the doc gave her permision to read them to me so im waiting on them to call i will post as soon as i know how the ultra sound went so shortly i should know how much they estimate his weight to be iv got my phone on me just waiting . ill let all of you know as soon as i do , thanks ladies


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm now 22nd June - Via c-section


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome to june mums Jazzy xxx


----------



## lilmomof3

*GOT GOOD NEWS, LADIES, the nurse just called and told me the doctor told her to tell me the baby is FINE, he has gained weight right on track hes not small at all hes perfect i passed my ultra sound i dont know the weight exactly but i will find out on my apt next monday im so happy and relived right now the baby is weighing just what he is supposed to weigh for my stage of pg and she said to go to the 1 nst i have tommrow only cuz its already schudulad and they can just check him one more time but im not to worry he is doing GREAT she said and then im to have the l%d call her and then they will cancel all the rest of my nst most likly she said ., hes ok wow this is such a huge relife i have been so upset my whole pg is ups and downs im not sure what most babies weight is at 34 weeks and 5 days i was on the ultra sound day im gunna try to google to get a estimat but i know at 32 weeks the baby was 3# 14 OZ SO sure he must be almost 5# now. im so happy my little man is showing them up i hope i can enjoy the last few weeks i have left now i know its ok to set all of his stuff up and in one week if i go into labor on my own the doc resaured me he will be ok to come . thank you ladies all of you for caring so much ill be on tommrow and let you know how my nst went hope they aprove me for it being my last one i have ..... *


----------



## PitBullMommy

Jazzy said:


> I'm now 22nd June - Via c-section

LOL, that's my 'real' due date! Having my section the 17th though. 

LilMom: Glad that everything is well!!!!


----------



## Kitten

I'm so glad to hear all is well with your LO lilmom, it must be such a relief!


----------



## junemomma09

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

So glad to hear all is well hun!!!!!! Glad your Lo is gaining weight and is doing great!!!!


----------



## butrfly

ok. i'm a little bit concerned:

1. i'm having clear fluid discharge.
2. i have diarrhea.
3. nauseous in the mornings.
4. i'm flying on saturday (1 1/2 hour flight) to go home for my maternity leave. 

baby is moving so i'm not so alarmed. but should i be alarmed at all?


----------



## NoSpringChick

^ I don't know :hug:

Ok they say the diahorreah can happen before birth but could you just have diahorreah anyway?
The discharge does increase near the end so thats not indicitive of anything I don't think.
... but then I'm no expert.
Are you having pains?


I'm just sat here feeling sorry for rmyself as i am so so so so SOOOOOO tired but have this acid reflux AGAIN!


----------



## esther

Hey butrfly! I'm sure everything is ok! I get the squirts and nausea, and most of my bowel movements lately have been quite loose, so not sure! I leak clear fluid but it's just discharge not amniotic fluid. Maybe pop into your antenatal clinic to get a quick check over and make sure everything is ok!


----------



## esther

I have moved into the house near the beach, which is really lovely. The house is actually on the river as well so very scenic! Been unpacking last couple of days and doing loads of washing in anticipation for bubs arrival. Doing all the towels and blankets now. We set up the bassinet and change table in our room, it all looks so cute! I love it and can't wait to put a baby in the room :) I've noticed lately that baby hasn't been moving around as much, but I still get my movements and can hear her heart beat on the doppler but they are getting very limited now, she must be running out of room. Also getting killer period like cramps almost every night I wake up with them and loads of braxton hicks too. I am hoping that I might go into labour in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## esther

Oh and.... I'm on my last box! Yippeee............ By the way how is everyone? SpringChick, I am hearing you on that horrible acid reflux, I to get woken up with it, it's so horrible and painful. I can't wait for baby to come out so it stops.


----------



## butrfly

OMG! i'm in my last box, too! *panicking* and i still have to get myself home!

NoSpringChick and Esther, thanks for your input. 

hope everything is ok with the move, esther. 

and NoSpringChick, acid reflux got me a few times, too. hope you feel better.


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, well last night was fun, lol the baby was using my private parts as a battering ram, i was so sore i thought his head was trying to come out, ouchy he was litterlly pushing so hard on my cervix i was waiting for my water to break feeling a little better today kinda crampy i go into l&d for my hopfully last nst at 10am im still happy after the news i got yesterday i was laying in bed thinking now i just hope the time dont slow down . any way ladies ill check in with all of you later today hope all is well
ps i fixed my ticker acording to my ultra sound i am a day ahead but orginaly a day behind if you go by my due date ext , confuses me but im 35 weeks, yippee, im not sure how the docs work that if they go by ultra sound or if they go by the dates your give them for you period and what not my period was never normal infact i was suprised i even got it before i got pregnant that month i could go months without a period . any way ladies i also fixed my count down ticker so it counts down to my c section date i didnt relize it didnt say it, lol


----------



## june09

Well i had an appointment with my midwife today, got told that i am now anemic and also my blood pressure is high and getting higher with every visit. So she's now coming to my house on monday to check blood pressure again, just to make sure it doesn't go to high and then see her again for my 34 week appointment in 2 weeks. Also she had me worried, when she couldn't get to hear the babies heartbeat properly, turns out it's coz the baby his hidden behind my placenta so makes it hard to hear but got to hear it eventually just not as loud as it has been before but was good enough for her to hear that it's beating the way it should be. Now I am all booked in for my parenting classes too, and my hospital visit but they aren't untill june so best hope my lo doesnt arrive too early or i wont get to go to them lol. 
Was probably the most stressful appointment I have had with my midwife so far, but hopefully all is ok as long as my blood pressure doesn't get too much higher. On the plus side the baby has moved from breech position which it had been in up until now, so hoping it stays the right way now lol. my measurments are 1 week behind to what my due date suggests but they have always been like that so growing the right amount each time. Anyway ramble over, I will shut up now!


----------



## MommaT

Lilmomof3 I&#8217;m so happy for you!! I can only imagine how great it felt to get the news that you lil man is doing fine.


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you and ur telling me im on cloud 9 so much and then i had my nst done it went great the baby passed with flying colors, he moved around so much the lady was so happy it was the same nurse the doc does still want me to have the nst only due to pain and pressure issues iv had but i think im plenty ok with it i was only on the monitor for 20 min and then i got to leave she told me a few things to watch for since im getting close and told me that if i can make it to 36 weeks she has seen plenty babies born that are perfect and i can have him at that hospital which im realy hoping for . my doc apt is monday thats when i get checked for dilation and what not . i feel so much better oh and the nurse told me the doctor told her that the baby passed the ultra sound and is in the 65% for his growth to me thats pretty good , better than half. im so happy i litterly came home and now wanna do all of his stuff get his crib bedding washed and close and everything . i also think nesting kicking in, i just hope that time dont slow down for me i wanna be in a good mood like this its so nice to not worry so much all iv dun my whole pg is worry, oh and i am contracting but its normal and nothing to worry about unless they get realy strong she said and close together mine are just little contractions . normal for my stage she said. thanks ladies ill deftly keep updating all of you i coulndt do this with out all of you i took some 35 week pics there not the greatest but u can tell im getting bigger thank you
ps here is a pic my friend took with my cell phone during my ultra sound on last monday he took it fast so they couldnt catch us sneaking picys, lol but it came out so cute, wish i had this one printned the baby is holding his face, 
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/lilhell1/05-04-09_15091.jpg


----------



## PitBullMommy

OMG, that pic is so cute!


----------



## junemomma09

Hey June mommies,
Anyone else noticing they just arent feeling well on a daily basis?


----------



## 2nd time mum

junemomma09 said:


> Hey June mommies,
> Anyone else noticing they just arent feeling well on a daily basis?


Hi yes me some days. I put it down to tiredness but once I have rested a bit and got motivated I am fine. Days at work are worst because I end up being half asleep at tea time!


----------



## junemomma09

2nd time mum said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey June mommies,
> Anyone else noticing they just arent feeling well on a daily basis?
> 
> 
> Hi yes me some days. I put it down to tiredness but once I have rested a bit and got motivated I am fine. Days at work are worst because I end up being half asleep at tea time!Click to expand...

I just feel so run down and tired....also I feel nauseas alot of the time in the mornings. Its of course not as bad as first trimester *knock on wood* but bad enough along with being inbelievably uncomfortable and everything else.


----------



## 2nd time mum

junemomma09 said:


> 2nd time mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey June mommies,
> Anyone else noticing they just arent feeling well on a daily basis?
> 
> 
> Hi yes me some days. I put it down to tiredness but once I have rested a bit and got motivated I am fine. Days at work are worst because I end up being half asleep at tea time!Click to expand...
> 
> I just feel so run down and tired....also I feel nauseas alot of the time in the mornings. Its of course not as bad as first trimester *knock on wood* but bad enough along with being inbelievably uncomfortable and everything else.Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me!!


----------



## Doublemints

I'm with you all...I'm tired 24 hours a day...no matter how much sleep I get, I still feel tired. It's harder to wake up for work now and even harder to stay awake at work.


----------



## lilmomof3

omg i feel you i was just telling my sister today i havent got anything ready for the baby yet and he will litterly be here in 27days or sooner, she was like you need to get up and get that done he could come anytime now, omg i feel so tired i litterly fell asleep today and didnt relize it on the couch for hour and half and when i got up it was time to get the kids from school. i was going to wash his bedding and get some stuff out, somone needs to send me nesting energy and fast, lol i realy have a feeling that im not gunna make it to june 3rd im not sure why i just dont think i will im gunna try my hardest to make it. i need more time to get ready lol i tell myself every night i go to bed ok get kids to school tommrow then get home and start washing the babys stuff get my room organized for his crib to get set up and what not and i have yet to do any of it. wow i new i should have done this weeks ago we need to warn the ladies in 2nd tri that once they get to where we are they will be tired so get done what they can, im waiting for nesting every day i wake up and think do i feel any diffrent lol i must be nuts, lol ill let you know when i actully acomplish somthing besides staring at the back of my eye lids


----------



## junemomma09

lilmomof3- I know, I need to get up do tons of stuff still before LO arrives, but I just cant seem to peal myself off the couch....its just too comfy....haha


----------



## Dukechick

junemomma09 said:


> Hey June mommies,
> Anyone else noticing they just arent feeling well on a daily basis?


OMG... I'm tired ALL the time. I could sleep all day, it's getting hard to go to work now, and I have 15 days left. Sighhh... I hope I have more energy once our little guy comes into the world!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

limom so pleased everything is ok with your baby :) I think pregnancy can be summed up in one word.......... worry!

I think we are all wishing we go early, I know I am - come 37 weeks I am going to be praying to have her. My bump is just ridiculously big in my mind, and I should be measuring 41 weeks anyway by then!

And yes I'm tired and not feeling too good these days either and i have the worst swelling again today like last time it was bad and I reckon my fingers are swollen too. On the plus side I havnt really had any of the bad hip pain some of the ladies get, and as I was heavy like this once upon a time I am even used to the weight so havnt really struggled with those issues.

I have the m/w on tuesday and then its home visits after that I think, I have to be weighed this time I am dreading it - I think I will put my hands over my ears and sing la la la. And I shoudl find out if i need a growth scan or not - hoping so in one way as would be nice to see baby again, but not in another way as it means baby is big and I dont want to be induced as I want a natural waterbirth.

Anyway hope everyone is doing well despite the aches and pains :hugs:


----------



## june09

Right now i just feel so so so tired, but too hot to even attempt to get to sleep. :cry:

On the plus side, my LO is doing some moving and making my bump go into some funny shapes which is amusing me and keeping me smiling for now on this sleeplesss night.


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'm hot too, but then we are in sunny north east! i was sat out in the garden today and think i have retained the sun!

My baby always comes to life at night too, its like our special time.


----------



## june09

Think i might have to put my bed out into the garden and see if i can get any cooler out there, feels like i should be laid on a nice beach somewhere when feeling this hot not been stuck here in the lovely north east lol
Sure I will manage to cool down when its just about time to get up!


----------



## butrfly

my LO is not moving as much these past two days. should i be concerned or is it the cramped quarters?


----------



## moose

Wooooo, just popping in quick. We went to our first concert with the little one. She either really enjoyed it, or hated it tehehhee!


----------



## Kitten

butrfly said:


> my LO is not moving as much these past two days. should i be concerned or is it the cramped quarters?


I'd imagine the cramped quarters. I only get the occasional stretches at the top and bottom of my bump now, no proper kicking or anything and I know he's run out of room in there already from the scan.

Keep an eye on it though and ring the m/w if you're worried. If they think there's a reason to be concerned they'll stick you on the heartbeat monitor thingy for half an hour (oh the joys) to double check :)


----------



## butrfly

went to the doctor's for a quick check. everything's fine. 

1. clear fluid discharge is from the extra humidity down there which all pregnant ladies suffer from.
2. everything intact. baby has dropped.
3. baby is all ok. just cramped quarters.

feel so much better now.


----------



## Kitten

Glad all is well, but poor squished baby!


----------



## Suze

Hi ladies,

Hope we're all feeling OK 'ISH' today! I'm still buzzing from my scan yesterday and hoping that baby WILL come 4 days early :rofl:
My friend is coming to stay for the weekend and I can't wait to see her AND she's a student midwife so we'll be playing midwives and pregnant ladies all weekend! 
And the nursery furniture is being assembled while I type, I'm dying to go upstairs for a peek! 
:hugs:


----------



## Kitten

Ooh exciting times with the furniture! Our cotbed came and the end piece was broken so we have to wait another week or two for a replacement so we have a half assembled cotbed in the nursery!


----------



## Suze

That's a bit of a nightmare, bet you just want it DONE! We're assembling everything but the cotbed at the mo as the crib is in the nursery until we put it in our room. I think I'll get it out and check though, I hate it when there's problems with flatpack furniture!

Just 'thinking' about ironing the curtains....!


----------



## PitBullMommy

UGH...I just realized I have 41 days left and THIS: 
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/pyxie_rose/SDC10672.jpg
is what Austin's room looks like atm! DH has promised to have it done before he gets here, but I SO don't see that happening...he has to clean it out AND paint it still! If it wasn't for this I would be reaching up inside me and pulling him out TODAY as I'm tired of being tired and SORE all the time.


----------



## junemomma09

I think Im really losing my plug.....Ive been losing alot of mucus for a few days now and this morning when I got up I had alot on the toilet paper and it was yellowish and stringy looking......what do you ladies think?


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

I JUST DRUNK A CUP OF RLT :D hehe dunno why, i saw it in shop and brought it :D hehe i love it!! had 3 sugars in it though lol woops!! haha that is ok that i have drunka cup isnt it?? oh no now im worried lol.
And junemomma it does sound a lot like it! i got same the other day and i screamed haha lol
xxx


----------



## junemomma09

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> I JUST DRUNK A CUP OF RLT :D hehe dunno why, i saw it in shop and brought it :D hehe i love it!! had 3 sugars in it though lol woops!! haha that is ok that i have drunka cup isnt it?? oh no now im worried lol.
> And junemomma it does sound a lot like it! i got same the other day and i screamed haha lol
> xxx

Hey, ya I just spoke with nurse at OB office and she said it definitely sounds like my plug, and I told her how im getting contractions 5-6 times an hour for 2-3 hours a day the past 5 days and she says it will just start getting more frequent, that my body is preparing for labor. She told me to keep an eye on my waters breaking and if the contractions get more frequent and stronger.
WOOO HOOO!!!!!!:happydance:

Oh and Im not sure about the RLT....havent heard much about that stuff until I came on here...sorry no help from me....


----------



## NoSpringChick

I have been crampy all day and had 3 poops!
If I didnt know any better I would swear this baby is coming very soon!! but I think its cos I've not stopped today.


Pitbullmummy, that rooms not too bad - view it as organised clutter rather than mess ;)

junemom was probably just some of your plug and not all of it. i hear you can lose bits for a while like that - gosh you might be a mummy soon :)


----------



## PitBullMommy

Just back from an OB appt. Austin is STILL breech and they couldn't get his heartbeat too well cause he kept moving away from the doppler, lol. Least he was moving so we know he's alive, course he never STOPS moving so there really wasn't any question there! I got my cancer limits test back and it's 35...that's as high as it can possibly be and still be considered w/in normal limits, so there is a good chance that my cyst IS cancerous. :( Sad


----------



## junemomma09

PitBullMommy said:


> Just back from an OB appt. Austin is STILL breech and they couldn't get his heartbeat too well cause he kept moving away from the doppler, lol. Least he was moving so we know he's alive, course he never STOPS moving so there really wasn't any question there! I got my cancer limits test back and it's 35...that's as high as it can possibly be and still be considered w/in normal limits, so there is a good chance that my cyst IS cancerous. :( Sad

Im sorry to hear that about the cancer possibility...Hopefully its not though...:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

mw came my temp bp and pee is all normal ....the swab turned blue so i am loosing my hind waters tho she says slowly ...i now get a scan tuesday to make sure bubs as enough water ...her advice is to drink plenty ...she says i am still 3cm and my cervix as near fully effaced ...she says its just a waiting game ...if i start getting contractions rather then cramps to ring delivery ward as they will put me on a antibiotic drip ...shes coming out tomorrow as she wants to check bubs is still happy so looks like i could be havin a daily visit until the birth ...soooooooo I am going shopping gunna walk this baby out cant do with havin my house tidy everyday for mw to come lol ...hubby as told me as my waters are leakin and i am 3cm we wont be having sex ....i understand but mw didnt say we couldnt :( so told him we are watching tv in bed once kids are in bed and he can twiddle with my nipples lol .....if the scan is ok i will be having weekly scans although she says she gunna try get me an appointment with consultant b4 26th she says he may want me in and baby out ...depends on the scan results i guess as i havent had much water anyway


----------



## massacubano

PitBullMommy said:


> Just back from an OB appt. Austin is STILL breech and they couldn't get his heartbeat too well cause he kept moving away from the doppler, lol. Least he was moving so we know he's alive, course he never STOPS moving so there really wasn't any question there! I got my cancer limits test back and it's 35...that's as high as it can possibly be and still be considered w/in normal limits, so there is a good chance that my cyst IS cancerous. :( Sad

oh crap hope not (the C word)! :( hope austin flips soon hun :hug:


----------



## massacubano

NoSpringChick said:


> I have been crampy all day and had 3 poops!
> If I didnt know any better I would swear this baby is coming very soon!! but I think its cos I've not stopped today.

ditto.. I have been busy today and having ctx that feel like a fist in my back! no poops to report of however.. :blush:


----------



## butrfly

am finally home for my maternity leave!!!! glad to be in Bali with husband, dog and cats!

sleepy and tired all the time, though. will go to bed with husband for some noon siesta soon.


----------



## Dukechick

Congrats on your Maternity leave!!! I'm super jealous!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

am i right to think there is now a june mummy?? ahhh now im frightened!! lol sooo exciting!! :D
xxxxxxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

I don't really care if he flips or not...getting the section anyway so...whatever. Kinda nice to be kicked in the ribs. :D


----------



## butrfly

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> am i right to think there is now a june mummy?? ahhh now im frightened!! lol sooo exciting!! :D
> xxxxxxx

who's gone first?????? a june mom has had her baby???? definitely exciting & frightening... who is it, i wonder...


----------



## Suze

A june mummy?????? Really? Who?!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

A lady had her twins 5 or so wks early so i am guessing shes a june mummy


----------



## junemomma09

WOW!!!!!!!!! already a JUNE MOMMY!!!!! Im freaking out now!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Suze

PiBullMummy - :hugs: about the cancer, everything crossed for you. And your new avatar is lovely! x


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thanks Suze!


----------



## NoSpringChick

^ PBM, Hope everything turns out as a false alarm :hug:
--------------

Well my day has been mixed. I was very fainty this afternoon but forced a walk to lidls and since we got back I have had period pain since, rising stomach acid and been sick, had pains up my bits, and when I went for a no. 2 my front bit was in pain and I wiped a bit of globby blood but not sure where it was from and then have been sore down there since.
Baby has been moving loads, but I don't feel I will last much longer. 
Propbably everything is normal but it's a bit scary.

I found out my nana had my mum 8 weeks early (3lb at 32wks) and my sister had her first 4 weeks early (36wks), so some early birthers in the family. I was a 44 wk'er however!


----------



## butrfly

oh my NoSpringChick, can't be long now. i'm sooooooooooo excited for you.

i'm getting a bit apprehensive now with all these babies coming. back in Bali for mat leave and first order of business: do baby's laundry. *grin* hope Mr Sun comes out and shines on the island soon!


----------



## emma&bump

heyy 
im due 30th of june with a girl xx


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'm sure you'll get some sun in Bali (which reminds me of The road to Bali, Bob Hope and Bing Crosby! LOL)

I just hope I last till 37 weeks, I am not due to start the raspeberry tea till week 36!
oh my it is getting SCARY! if youre measuring weeks ahead then I suppose it makes sence that one could go early.

*bites nails and crosses legs*


----------



## NoSpringChick

congrats emma :)


----------



## junemomma09

OK, so my braxton hicks are getting stronger in intensity. Ive been having them all day today but they arent close together, they are very irregular...like i'll get 3 one hour and 5 another hour...then none for an hour then they pick up again. They are getting more painful too and the pain is in the lower part of my uterus and goes around to my lower back. the whole uterus get really hard too! 

im wondering if things are progressing and if things will happen soon or not!


----------



## butrfly

*tv announcer voice*

it's getting hot in here! who will have their LO first?

will it be NoSpringChick or junemomma09?

stay tuned for more updates!

*cue music*


----------



## junemomma09

butrfly said:


> *tv announcer voice*
> 
> it's getting hot in here! who will have their LO first?
> 
> will it be NoSpringChick or junemomma09?
> 
> stay tuned for more updates!
> 
> *cue music*

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
you crack me up!!!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'm volunteering junemomma!!! 
*pushes her infront*

Anyway I cant go yet as I havnt packed my bag!


----------



## butrfly

don't talk about packing bags yet... i haven't even bought my hospital clothes! and none of the ones i have now will be ok to wear for breastfeeding and all that. (you're all making me panic a lil bit here) :)


----------



## junemomma09

Oh my.....if your pushing me, im dragging you along...haha

I havent packed my bag yet either, and just realized....oh my with as many of these contractions that im getting, i NEED to pack tomorrow and start cleaning up!!!!! EEEKKKK!!!!


----------



## esther

Fingers crossed for you junemomma! I think you will be our first June mummy for sure! I have been getting terrible BH and period type cramps a lot lately and bubs has really started to slow down in the movement department. 

Had a horrible past couple of days in discomfort, must have had lots of gas or backed up and constipated - not sure but was very tender to touch and move around. Drank a litre of pear juice which made the bowel movements come though, so feeling much better - sorry TMI! LOL

Getting very heavy and weighed down now, very hard to get up from laying down and am so buggered after walking around and doing house work, my lower back seizes up with pain and weight, and I have to sit down. Hopefully not much longer of this to go! Oh and the constant toilet trips! I can't get a proper nights sleep ever, because I'm up every half hour to wee! And to make it worse, we have green tree frogs living in our toilet LOL, so sometimes get a surprise of a great big frog in the toilet bowl looking up at you when you need to wee, not much I can do but wee on them though because I can't hold it LOL.

I read in my pregnancy book that from a study done of women to stimulated their nipples for at 2 hours each day, 95% of them went into labour before their due date. I am getting onto that next week I think, I am officially 37 weeks tomorrow, so will give it to 38 weeks and will start the nipple stimulation and see if that works. Might even give it a shot with my breast pump and see what happens, worth a shot hey!

Oh and I think I have an ear infection or ear ache in one ear :( I hope it goes away I don't really feel like seeing the doctor.


----------



## butrfly

oh esther. :( sorry to hear about your ear infection. has the move gone well?

(i'm going for a day at the salon while husband is in Singapore. haircut, eyebrow sculpting, mani & pedi. i think it's much deserved after doing LO's laundry all morning! :) )


----------



## esther

Hey butrfly! Yes the move went well, still settling in and getting used to a new environment though. 

Nice work with the salon trip! You will love that, I'm so jealous! I had one about a month ago, but could so do with another pedicure and foot massage again, they are bliss!

I have also finished up all the washing of baby stuff, I cannot believe how much there was!


----------



## butrfly

just re-read your post, esther, and was thoroughly amused at the plight of the poor frogs. :rofl:

definitely a lot more clothes than i thought we had for the baby. half done this morning but will continue tomorrow.


----------



## esther

Hahahaha it really startles me in the middle of the night when I drag myself in there tired and bleary eyed to be greeted by a massive green frog just staring at me, if they are up the side of the toilet bowl then I flush them away, but if they are in the water I just have to wee on them lol. My OH on the otherhand is absolutely terrified of frogs, he hates them haha, so would be really funny if one jumped on his bum one night :)

I was blown away with the amount of towels and blankets I had to wash, did it all and folded it all up ready to go - did about 8 loads in total but worth it, it all looks so cute just sitting there waiting to be used :)


----------



## Kitten

God I *feel* pregnant today. I'm huge and I can't get up and down out of bed and chairs anymore. And my hip has 'gone' so I'm limping around wincing in pain and paracetamol just won't touch it. Also headachy, earachy, and very very sleepy. The joys of pregnancy eh?

3 weeks left at work - woo! And we got some money come through from the wedding and so we've booked a weekend away for the weekend after I finish so I get to finish work then head off to Kent and have a mum-to-be treatment/massage thing booked in for the Saturday morning. Hoping some floating around in the pool will turn him if he hasn't done so by then. I just seriously need to get away.

We've nearly finished the nursery now which is a massive weight off my shoulders. We're just waiting for the bit of cotbed and we need a drill to be able to put some hooks up but that can wait. Once I'm on mat leave it's the epic washing/drying of clothes, woo! Lol.

Hope you are all having a good start to the week.


----------



## lisac25

Kitten said:


> God I *feel* pregnant today. I'm hugeQUOTE]
> 
> omg me too, the past few days i feel massive, i cant bend over properly, and am getting more and more uncomfortable in the night now boo hoo, not long to go now though on the brightside lol


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just reporting in my crampiness seems to have gone today :) I was rather ill through the night and was sick alot so I wonder if that anything to do with it.

Esther no way would l I be using your loo LOL! Our pond is full of tadpoles right now (maybe 1,000 but alot will be eaten by others) and I am going to be TERRIFIED this summer, then next year most will coem back to breed so I'll just get more and more every year! 
but i think the ones in your actual toilet are getting the worst deal haha!

eta: I actually had trouble getting my knicks on today! My left leg just couldnt lift up far off the ground as my thigh was banging into my belly!


----------



## Suze

OMG Esther I wouldn't use your loo either, I have the biggest phobia of frogs!! Sorry to hear you have an ear infection, I thought I might be coming down with a cold as DP started with one....of course he thought his was swine flu :rofl:

I am going to the loo LOADS at the moment, sorry if tmi but for no.2's 6-7 times a day and just wondered if this was significant of anything?!


----------



## june09

I have had a horrible weekend, went to stay with family for the weekend and it meant no sleep and barely any food coz the food that was made kept involving the things that make me sick during this pregnancy. So I was pleased to get home and get some food down me lol. Also it's so not fun being around people drinking and being the only one not. I am not bothered about not drinking myself, but people just seem so annoying when they are drunk and your not lol.

Had the midwife visit me this morning to check on me as my blood pressure has been getting higher each time i have seen her. Well it wasn't my MW that came out today it was a different one, and she seemed rather dumb. My blood pressure has gone down slightly from last time but still too high so have to have it checked again friday and if its any higher they will send me to the hospital so I am hoping it will be ok on friday as I don't fancy a trip to the hospital. Also this MW measured me and got 30cm where as last thursday my own MW measured me and me as 31cm at 32 weeks. Now this one was worried coz i was 30cm at 33 weeks but i think she has measured me wrong anyway coz she spent that much time talking before actually writing it down and realising it was 30cm when i was 33 weeks. Just hope my own MW is back by friday coz this one was friendly but not very bright lol she some how managed to first work out from my due date that i was 34 weeks and 3 days pregnant :S when I am actually 33 weeks today. She got me all confused.

Anyway I have gone on enough now, so think i should shut up!


----------



## NoSpringChick

June09, nothing more annoying than drunks when you're sober!
Your m/w sounds a bit clueless!


----------



## june09

Yeah she was rather clueless, also asked me if i needed a sick note to get time off school which offended me seen as I am almost 22 and finished school years ago lol. I do hope my usual MW is back by friday.


----------



## NoSpringChick

You'll have to stop wearing school uniforms when you visit the m/w ;)
Seriously though, that seems weird - at the least she woudl have your d.o.b. on your file!

I've got to see mine tomorrow and will find out if I have to have a growth scan. I am taking my hubby in for moral support then when I get weighed he is going to say he was standing on the back of the scales :muaha:


----------



## Kitten

I'm not sure what the hell that whole thing is about having read the thread that the mods closed but congrats to her just in case!

I have been such a pig today, I can't stop eating. I think I just don't care anymore which is an awful attitude considering how much weight I've gained. Oh well!


----------



## StirCrazy

I've cleaned up a few posts & renamed the thread due to this thread here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ened-momy91s-post-birth-her-twin-girls-2.html

We are still investigating this, but it does look like she wasn't being entirely truthful. We will let you know more when we know more.

Sorry about being the bearer of bad news :(


----------



## butrfly

ok. thanks for the heads-up & the clean-up, StirCrazy.


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Hello ladies hope we are all doing well today!! (apart from the obvious feeling like a house, getting cramps and feeling generally poopies) lol people please take pity on us!! haha
I am actually having a rather relaxing da,y, apart from my driving lesson and taking on a few cake jobs (not for just yet lol) i am not doing ANYTHING!! :D
Got a £50 voucher for a spa place at baby shower from my friend and really dont know what to do with it (whether to use it now or after iv had LO, as go away a month later)
And could reeeaally use a tan before i go away lol. But then again could prob do with the pampering now! hmmm... what do we think??

Lots of love to my fellow June Mummys :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten

Definitely get pampered beforehand. I've got a mother-to-be treatment booked as part of a weekend away at the end of the month and I can't wait. I imagine at 36 weeks I'll appreciate it too :lol:


----------



## junemomma09

UGH!!!! Im feeling so sick...like im just tired, crampy, tired, tired again (LOL), and feeling very heavy. Im not sleeping well at night anymore cuz my lower back is KILLING me, and my right hip hurts soo much when I sleep on that side. I went to bed last night and I guess I was so tired when I closed my eyes it felt like the room was spinning. 

Contractions arent regular still, but still getting them and loads of pressure. also, ive been going #2 ALOT!!!! My bum hurts ive been going so much.....BLEH!!!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

aww bless ya Junemomma!! its eithe one way or the other... i havent been for about 4 days, but then again thats good for me (even before pregnancy) lol.
Just think we are all gonna meet our babies soon enough :D
Only 20 days, 6 hours and 47 min till June... i think!! lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

:happydance::happydance:WOOOO:happydance::happydance:
Saying that last post just been lo wooo... And big bit of plug too... :D yay
xxxxxx


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> UGH!!!! Im feeling so sick...like im just tired, crampy, tired, tired again (LOL), and feeling very heavy. Im not sleeping well at night anymore cuz my lower back is KILLING me, and my right hip hurts soo much when I sleep on that side. I went to bed last night and I guess I was so tired when I closed my eyes it felt like the room was spinning.
> 
> Contractions arent regular still, but still getting them and loads of pressure. also, ive been going #2 ALOT!!!! My bum hurts ive been going so much.....BLEH!!!!


hey you i feel the same way , My cramps since this morning have been so bad, all i do is sleep and when i wake up from sleeping all i want is to go back to sleep, my lower back has been hurting on and off, my cramps took hours to ease up a little:cry:

:hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> :happydance::happydance:WOOOO:happydance::happydance:
> Saying that last post just been lo wooo... And big bit of plug too... :D yay
> xxxxxx

:happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## junemomma09

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> :happydance::happydance:WOOOO:happydance::happydance:
> Saying that last post just been lo wooo... And big bit of plug too... :D yay
> xxxxxx

:happydance: woo hoo!!!! I wish I would lose more of my plug......alot came out last week and now nothing...POO!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> UGH!!!! Im feeling so sick...like im just tired, crampy, tired, tired again (LOL), and feeling very heavy. Im not sleeping well at night anymore cuz my lower back is KILLING me, and my right hip hurts soo much when I sleep on that side. I went to bed last night and I guess I was so tired when I closed my eyes it felt like the room was spinning.
> 
> Contractions arent regular still, but still getting them and loads of pressure. also, ive been going #2 ALOT!!!! My bum hurts ive been going so much.....BLEH!!!!
> 
> 
> hey you i feel the same way , My cramps since this morning have been so bad, all i do is sleep and when i wake up from sleeping all i want is to go back to sleep, my lower back has been hurting on and off, my cramps took hours to ease up a little:cry:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

:hugs:
I think we should just have a talk with these little ones and tell them its time to make an appearance already:rofl:


----------



## amber20

I can't believe how fast time is flying by!


----------



## shorman

ARRRG i feel so cr***y lady's you might no i had to go to hospital because of strong regular contractions and they had to inject me with stuff to make bubs lungs more mature incase she came early, i am no long er getting regular contractions but i am getting irregular ones which are really strong and painful plus i think i might be starting to loose my plug it's a clear whitish stuff?( sorry tmi) i feel so tired and fed up i want baby now! also feeling lots of pressure :-( havent got a clue whats happening keep thinking is she going to come or isn't she? grrr

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png

https://nw.daisypath.com/5QKHp1/.png


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

aww hun, hope something happens... or they stop teasing you soon enough lol. not nice not knowing either way.... sending lots of :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## june09

NoSpringChick said:


> You'll have to stop wearing school uniforms when you visit the m/w ;)
> Seriously though, that seems weird - at the least she woudl have your d.o.b. on your file!
> 
> I've got to see mine tomorrow and will find out if I have to have a growth scan. I am taking my hubby in for moral support then when I get weighed he is going to say he was standing on the back of the scales :muaha:

Well my d.o.b is there on my file, infact she even had it open on the page that states my d.o.b but either she didnt bother to read it or she wasn't clever enough to work out that being born in 87 put me into my 20's and not a teenager lol.

Hope it goes alright for you tomorrow then, good you will have your hubby there for moral support! And good idea about him saying he was stood on the back of the scales :rofl: I cant bare to get on the scales, though I know i have to but i think i may break them lol.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Is this crampiness normal? 

Mine has come back tonight after visiting the loo - now I am wondering if the pushing is starting it off. I'm getting a tad worried, it really just feels like my period is going to start :(
I am well hydrated.
But you know how women synchronise with each other, I'm worried I am reading the birth stories and my body is trying to synchronise with them! 


June09 I am scared of the scales too. I have a rough idea what I weigh and thats scary enough. I bet by the time she comes I will have gained 5 stone, plus a stone to lose from before that, so 6 stone to lose in total over 2 pregnancies :dohh: oh well LOL :muaha:


----------



## moose

Just a couple twinges here and there...mostly on Sat when I was cleaning again. I seem to be cleaning all the time.

Made some soup, spaghetti, a cassarole, and tomorrow some meat loaf for the freezer.

I have another scan booked for the 3rd of June, will she still be in there?

Add me to the list of those who can't sleep. Sooo tired but I manage an hour and then I am up again.


----------



## butrfly

definitely one of those who can't sleep much. loads of twinges & pain - esp when standing up.

today i felt a few cramping pains. hm. will look for a doctor tomorrow. hope i find a good one in my hospital of choice.


----------



## Jkelmum

Well this Numtpy forgot her hubby as his op tday and thats why he as the hump ...like i have nothing else to worry about like ! ...anyway his op is 7:45am then i have my lung test 9:30 and my scan is at 10:30 followed by an appointment with a consultant but not mine as he cant fit me in ...i cant deliver this baby just after the op so the water levels best b high enough ! oh i dunno how i forgot his op...wish me luck i cant be told baby needs to come out as my hubby will only have 1 hand for next two wks


----------



## Kitten

Good luck Serina, hope bubs can stay put!

I'm off work again because I was just too tired to get up and go in after sleeping through my alarm and realising I was late already!


----------



## amber20

I have been getting low pressure like he's starting to drop. Its starting to hurt when I walk sometimes I feel like he going to drop out.


----------



## Kitten

That sounds pleasant, lol.

My little monster is very high today. He seems to have curled into a ball and just be sat at the top of my bump.


----------



## massacubano

Checking in with you Ladies... :) I am on my last box... woot... Little man is kicking the living heck out of me! :baby:


----------



## junemomma09

Mine has been very quiet lately......he doesnt move around as much as he use to.....

anyone else experiencing this too?


----------



## NoSpringChick

Had an interesting long day!

Midwives this morning and measuring 39 weeks at 34 weeks - high blood pressure - glucose +3 - 4/5th engaged - so all this crampiness and pains up my foof have been her getting in my pelvis.
She was thinking diabetes and growing a huge baby.!!

Was thinking wouldnt get my waterbirth for sure now :(

Been in hospital for a few hours, no glucose in pee at all - blood pressure up and down - hooked up to monitor and perfect trace - had a scan and baby is 6 1/2lbs. No reason right now why I wont get the birth of my choice :)

........so got to have a GTT on Friday and more blood pressure monitoring and baby trracing and another scan at 38 weeks, and got this photo (not a very good one but was free!) and where i have been worried about cyst pains it's been her hands punching me!

Asked if still a girl and she was :)
She kept her hands over her nose most of the time - she always touches her face when being scanned so think she will be a thumb sucker!

Hoping she's just having growth spurts and she'll settle down as seem to be on the path of a 9 1/2lb + baby but god knows how big my belly will get!

https://i41.tinypic.com/2i7wkt0.jpg


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Feel like complete poo today, feel reaalllyyy off and sicky, got the worst headche and worst Period like cramps (back and front) even though have been on the paracitamol all day, which i havent wanted to take throughout pregnancy, just as a precaution lol (how sad am i) lol... anyoe else feeling poopies?? lol please tell me i'm not the only one...xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lydiasmum

Hey I'm due 28th June! x


----------



## Suze

Congrats on all being well Springchick :happydance: You're definitely gonna go early, 4/5th engaged??? Deffo!
The pic is great, it is nice to see them again isn't it?


----------



## PitBullMommy

I would like for Austin's head to please come out from under my ribcage. I feel like a baby complaining about it, but it really hurts!


----------



## Suze

PitBullMommy said:


> I would like for Austin's head to please come out from under my ribcage. I feel like a baby complaining about it, but it really hurts!

That does sound painful! I am getting lots of kicks in the ribs and they make me jump!


----------



## NoSpringChick

A bum under the ribs is just as bad, it feels like I need to constantly stretch just so she'll have some room and I can breathe.


Yes Suze, was great seeing her again :), but when her head first came on the screen I said 'She looks like a little old man!' I felt awful for saying that but they do look freaky on scans at times!

And I think I solved the +++ glucose - well when I did my test this morning I dropped the tub in the loo and cos I was already peeing and couldnt stop I just quickly rinsed it, and probably should have done a better job of it - so I am wondering if anything in the loo caused a reaction, cos +++ is alot of sugar to then have ZERO a few hours later. 

And oooh my pubic bone is causing me jip tonight! <--- tonights complaint :)


----------



## junemomma09

Just wanted to let all the June mommies know that I found out at my Dr appt today Im 1 1/2 centimeters dialated and 50% effaced!!!:happydance:

Dr. looks at me having my little boy sometime next week!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## NoSpringChick

junemomma09 said:


> Just wanted to let all the June mommies know that I found out at my Dr appt today Im 1 1/2 centimeters dialated and 50% effaced!!!:happydance:
> 
> Dr. looks at me having my little boy sometime next week!!!!:cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
you go girl!

does this mean you could be the first?
(confused if the other was a fake)


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> Just wanted to let all the June mommies know that I found out at my Dr appt today Im 1 1/2 centimeters dialated and 50% effaced!!!:happydance:
> 
> Dr. looks at me having my little boy sometime next week!!!!:cloud9:

WOW !!!! :happydance::happydance:

I told you hun that you would have your little connor before i have david :) :) 

Im so excited for you :) Cant wait to see what the next week brings for you

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## junemomma09

ME TOO!!!! I cant wait to find out if im going to be holding a newborn next week or not.


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> ME TOO!!!! I cant wait to find out if im going to be holding a newborn next week or not.


Awwwww Im sooooo excited for you ...........I will Be waiting to hear from you right away ..... :) :) :) Gosh we are all sooooo close and you are even closer ..... :) YAY !!!!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> ME TOO!!!! I cant wait to find out if im going to be holding a newborn next week or not.
> 
> 
> Awwwww Im sooooo excited for you ...........I will Be waiting to hear from you right away ..... :) :) :) Gosh we are all sooooo close and you are even closer ..... :) YAY !!!!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

believe me, I have my texting fingers all ready!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> ME TOO!!!! I cant wait to find out if im going to be holding a newborn next week or not.
> 
> 
> Awwwww Im sooooo excited for you ...........I will Be waiting to hear from you right away ..... :) :) :) Gosh we are all sooooo close and you are even closer ..... :) YAY !!!!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> believe me, I have my texting fingers all ready!!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

LOL gooooooood :) HEE HEE :) Trust me i will be anxiously waiting :) :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## moose

Oh my goodness junemomma09!


----------



## butrfly

wow! june mommies are popping real soon now!

i just came back from doctor's appointment. have pre-registered at the hospital as well. will pack my bag... maybe tonight :)


----------



## esther

Congrats hun!!! Wishing you all the best xo


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

ok i have prob left it wayyyyy too late but how do i get one of those 'June bugs' things in my signature?? have been trying to work it out for months but cant do it...still haha xxxx


----------



## esther

There's a thread in the 2nd tri forum I think with the instructions on how to do it I think!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

esther said:


> There's a thread in the 2nd tri forum I think with the instructions on how to do it I think!

hahaha thanks hun! im gonna go attempt to find it lol hopefully be back shortly... :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## Suze

My baby's head is engaged :happydance:

Just been to midwife and for once my measurements were spot on, I do have loads of sugar in my urine but have had bloods done and I think it may be low renal threshold which I was told I had 15 years ago. But I'm so pleased baby is engaged - 4/5ths...which at first I thought she meant 4/5ths of the head were in but it's how much she can feel!


----------



## massacubano

junemomma09 said:


> Just wanted to let all the June mommies know that I found out at my Dr appt today Im 1 1/2 centimeters dialated and 50% effaced!!!:happydance:
> 
> Dr. looks at me having my little boy sometime next week!!!!:cloud9:

oh awesome! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## esther

Great news about bubbys head being engaged! My bubs head is engaged too which is very reassuring to know! Not long for us now!!!


----------



## massacubano

well, tomorrow is my final u/s (scan!) for size and position. I mean he moves so much bet I will have an u/s before my water is broken... anyhow! bittersweet being this is my last bubs.

Also get another exam on friday! ohhh love internals every week... I have not done anything to get more dilated or effaced... trying for some sex tonight :sex: wish me luck... hehehehehe


----------



## esther

Wishing you lots of luck with your appointments and scan!! I hope the sex works wonders for you too :)


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Wishing you lots of luck with your appointments and scan!! I hope the sex works wonders for you too :)

well if anything hubs will get some :rofl: love to be like 75% at the exam... ;)


----------



## esther

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

AHHH soooo showing OH the last couple of posts on here! hopefully the he can see IT IS NORMAL!!!! lol people are still how should i say it 'doing it' lol might light candles etc... he has no choice then surely?? lol 
Glad everything is going well for everyone :D not long!! hehe yayy!! xxxxx


----------



## junemomma09

Suze said:


> My baby's head is engaged :happydance:
> 
> Just been to midwife and for once my measurements were spot on, I do have loads of sugar in my urine but have had bloods done and I think it may be low renal threshold which I was told I had 15 years ago. But I'm so pleased baby is engaged - 4/5ths...which at first I thought she meant 4/5ths of the head were in but it's how much she can feel!

:happydance: how awesome!!! Its amazing how close we are all getting!:hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

massacubano said:


> well, tomorrow is my final u/s (scan!) for size and position. I mean he moves so much bet I will have an u/s before my water is broken... anyhow! bittersweet being this is my last bubs.
> 
> Also get another exam on friday! ohhh love internals every week... I have not done anything to get more dilated or effaced... trying for some sex tonight :sex: wish me luck... hehehehehe

Good luck!!!! Hope some progress happens for you. 

My DR wont let me try :sex: til next tuesday when Im 37 weeks.


----------



## junemomma09

Just thought Id let all you mommies know....I confirmed with the nurse just a bit ago, and early this AM I had my bloody show!!!!:happydance:

She says its the start of impending labor......Ive read up on it and all the websites Ive found says that labor starts anywhere from 24 hours to 3 days after the show.

Wish me luck ladies!!!! I need my contractions to get more regular before I can go up.....I cant wait to meet my little man:cloud9:


----------



## Suze

Oooh good luck! Sounds good, hopefully it'll not be too long now, make sure you keep us updated! x


----------



## junemomma09

Oh I definitely will....Im going to start walking and see what that does...Im having contractions, they just are regular.....soooooo its basically a waiting game. Still losing loads of mucus and feeling very crampy down there.....ugh!!!!


----------



## mommydrgnfly

woo hoo i feel so special :) lol.. yup yup 29th for my little angel.. if she not early..if shes not early i will be surprised lol.. aubrey is my text buddy but the way.. so i will text her when in labor :)


----------



## lilmomof3

good luck june mama, hope it goes well, cant wait to find out...


----------



## junemomma09

Everytime I get up just to walk to the other room, I start getting so much pressure and cramping.....I had a couple contractions while in the shower, but they still arent regular.


----------



## lilmomof3

im starting to think ill be pg forever lol.. i know iv had a scare this week but as of midnight tonight im 36 weeks and doc wont stop labor but im sure all my labor that was happening on monday is gone, lol.. i dont feel realy diffrent just feel like i got bigger , all day yesterday i rested and then today i got till noon then i was thinking there is no harm in me cleaning a bit, lol i have to do somthing i cant just sit here and doc only told me to rest for only couple days and said as of thursday ( tommrow i can do cleaning and what not ) well i started a tad bit early. lol im not over doing it infact im prb under doing it lol.. im not feeling any contractions our anything so figured im ok to do a little bit here and there i cant stand sitting here doing nothing im bored . and i figured i only have a few hours till im 36 weeks then im ok hmm now i just wonder what will tommrow bring i have my nst at 10 am


----------



## junemomma09

lilmomof3 said:


> im starting to think ill be pg forever lol.. i know iv had a scare this week but as of midnight tonight im 36 weeks and doc wont stop labor but im sure all my labor that was happening on monday is gone, lol.. i dont feel realy diffrent just feel like i got bigger , all day yesterday i rested and then today i got till noon then i was thinking there is no harm in me cleaning a bit, lol i have to do somthing i cant just sit here and doc only told me to rest for only couple days and said as of thursday ( tommrow i can do cleaning and what not ) well i started a tad bit early. lol im not over doing it infact im prb under doing it lol.. im not feeling any contractions our anything so figured im ok to do a little bit here and there i cant stand sitting here doing nothing im bored . and i figured i only have a few hours till im 36 weeks then im ok hmm now i just wonder what will tommrow bring i have my nst at 10 am

Well, hopefully something happens for you TOMORROW!!!! LOL

That way you are officially 36 weeks!!!:hugs:


----------



## butrfly

this is just soooooooooooooooo exciting! good luck, junemomma09! and lots of labor dust on everyone starting down their labor paths! (can't wait to see june LOs!)


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you ladies, i couldnt sit still if u tied me down today, i cleaned the kitchen and got some stuff done but still nothing, no contractions nothing my belly aky but im sure its from cleaning. i told my friend that im gunna be pg forever, lol.. i know i wanna go further so bad but this is horrible spd and belly pains. ahhh and i hate having to sit still drives me nutzo i get so bored even if i can just walk around im happy . but i am going to seriosly CELEBRATE TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT... hehehe its like new years to me im gunna be 36 weeks as of midnight almost 4hours 45 min more to go , ( not like im counting )


----------



## AubreyK80

mommydrgnfly said:


> woo hoo i feel so special :) lol.. yup yup 29th for my little angel.. if she not early..if shes not early i will be surprised lol.. aubrey is my text buddy but the way.. so i will text her when in labor :)



Oh yes girl you better text me hun when you are in labor :) I will keep everyone updated :) Sending you lots of hugs :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

lilmomof3 said:


> thank you ladies, i couldnt sit still if u tied me down today, i cleaned the kitchen and got some stuff done but still nothing, no contractions nothing my belly aky but im sure its from cleaning. i told my friend that im gunna be pg forever, lol.. i know i wanna go further so bad but this is horrible spd and belly pains. ahhh and i hate having to sit still drives me nutzo i get so bored even if i can just walk around im happy . but i am going to seriosly CELEBRATE TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT... hehehe its like new years to me im gunna be 36 weeks as of midnight almost 4hours 45 min more to go , ( not like im counting )

Thinking of you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## butrfly

alrighty, ladies... mat leave has been quite productive. did most of the laundry... still have the muslin squares and some blankets left but everything else is ok.

the little cabinet for LO's things has been put together by OH and LO's stuff is almost all in. have everything i need on my list of to have for LO so i'm feeling good about that.

packed my hospital bag, too. *grin* well, almost... still have my going home outfit to pack in and some rubber bands for my hair. but then all's done.

(all's done & LO seems to like it inside just fine. no contractions as of yet & the doctors here don't seem to know enough english to tell me if baby is engaged. argh.)


----------



## Kitten

Good luck and labour dust to all those who seem to be moving in that direction!

Baby has moved - woo!! Don't know if he's gone head down or not but I suspect he may have. He was transverse facing into me this morning and now I'm getting movement bottom right and top left of my bump (as opposed to bottom left/top right) so he's in the opposite position than he was which hopefully means he did a forward roll and is now head down. I do hope so! I have the midwife on Monday so will find out then :D


----------



## massacubano

No go on the :sex: I think seeing me in triage with the belts and every 5-6 minutes like clockwork has scared my SO into not wanting to have baby come earlier than due date.. I am not looking for going into labor just some progress on friday :rofl:

I sprinkle labor dust on those who are ripe.. and sticky vibes to those who are waiting till the weeks pass! :):hug::hug::hug:


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies,
Been having contractions all throughout the night. They started up when I went out to dinner last night and Ive been woken up a couple times by them, so now Im awake (its almost 9am here) and waiting to see how close together they are. Im so tired.


----------



## Kitten

Try to get lots of sleep and eat lots to keep your energy up later on. Good luck!


----------



## lilmomof3

im 36 WEEKS TODAY I MADE IT I MADE IT,... IM SO HAPPY I NOW OFFICALY CAN GO INTO LABOR AND DONT HAVE TO BE TRANSFERD HOSPITALS, knowing my luck tho ill end up going untill my c section date. we shall see just had to stop and tell you ladies, i did post in junemamas thread too.. good luck again hun ill be watching for your update


----------



## Kitten

Congrats lilmomof3!


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you sooooo much ...


----------



## junemomma09

UGH!!!! My contractions are anywhere from 10-15 minutes apart, and then I wont have one for 40 minutes!!!! I wonder if they will regulate any time soon or if this is just a tease. cuz its keeping me from being able to do anything.....cuz i cant sleep. they are so painful they wake me up!!!!!


----------



## butrfly

it's 12mn here & i've been trying to sleep since 10. now having real strong braxton hicks & back is aching. *cry" i'm tired, too, and just want some sleep.

OH is sleeping soundly beside me as i type this.

junemomma, hope it either eases up soon or progresses to the next level - that way you don't have to be uncomfortable for long.


----------



## lilmomof3

well ladies, im back i layed down for a bit i got a huge headake when i was there well baby had a lazy time in there they came and had me roll over to get him moving i had only 1 contraction there and yet again didnt feel it . i told them i woke up realy sore and crammpy, well they just ingnored it due to me not contracting i had a diffrent nurse this time iv never had . didnt care too much for her doc wants me back on monday for a nst at 945 am then at 1030 am i go to the doctor see her then at 1045 i go for anther bio physical ultra sound on the baby , the nurse said the doc said if anything changes over the weekend i get on and off back pain or cramps or pressure im supposed to come right back up to be checked just incase since i dont realy feel contractions they want me to watch everything , to me it just feels like a light period cramp i dont feel anything realy diffrent iv had a couple strong ones where baby pushes down but i dont know my body is weird i gusse lol.. so now to pay close attention to my body .


----------



## moose

Oooo what a busy group of ladies you have all been!! Squeal!! Things are happening for the Junebugs!

I have my internal exam today complete with swabs...joy...Oh well.


----------



## massacubano

back... I posted my own thread but will update here too! we have Javier at 6 lbs 6 oz and his head is over 11 cm... eek! :sad2: also facing up.. which explains why I feel so many kicks still... hope he shifts!

*lilmomof3: hope the headache gets better and the appointment goes well.*

*junemomma09: soon hun! wish I could trade you the ones I was having 5 minutes apart... darn it if I only was term they would of let me go! boo! labor dust if needed*

everyone else hope you are well.. :)


----------



## junemomma09

massacubano said:


> back... I posted my own thread but will update here too! we have Javier at 6 lbs 6 oz and his head is over 11 cm... eek! :sad2: also facing up.. which explains why I feel so many kicks still... hope he shifts!
> 
> *lilmomof3: hope the headache gets better and the appointment goes well.*
> 
> *junemomma09: soon hun! wish I could trade you the ones I was having 5 minutes apart... darn it if I only was term they would of let me go! boo! labor dust if needed*
> 
> everyone else hope you are well.. :)

:hugs: Thanks hun!!! They considered me full term at 37 weeks, but if I go into labor now (once you hit 36 weeks) they dont do anything to stop it. But my darn butt is just stalling. :rofl:

I get something accomplished towards going into labor then nothing for a few days...ugh!!!!
Im still having contractions, but still irregular....darn uterus!!!:rofl:


----------



## NoSpringChick

It's only May 14th, people, slow down and keep your legs crossed!!!!:rofl:
I am getitng scared here, everything seems to be happening a month early :dohh:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

wooo.... congrats lilmomof3!!! and junemomma :D and kitten, and evry1111 :D lol (feeling v happy today hehe) prob be crying in half hour lol haha pregnancy horemones etc...
wow only 17 days, 1 hour and 10 mins till June!! i think!! haha (here anyway) 
were sooo cose!! :D yay 
lots of love to you all :D xxxxxx


----------



## moose

Apparently my pelvis is very narrow, very narrow. A section is being talked about, I have my last scan on the 3rd of June and the 5th we will decide. If I go into labour before that he will let me labour to see what will happen, but from the sounds of it he won't let me labour long.


----------



## butrfly

sigh. just realized that after this last batch of laundry there's nothing for me to do but wait. (i'm worried about getting bored!)


----------



## Zoey1

junemomma09: How are you feeling hun? Have your contractions become more regular? I'm throwing some labor dust your way. :dust:

lilmomof3: Congrats on reaching 36 weeks successfully! I hope your headache gets better.

Keep us posted girls. I have my first internal exam next Tuesday and I can't wait to hear if I'm dilated or effaced at all. Fingers crossed!


----------



## massacubano

junemomma09 said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> back... I posted my own thread but will update here too! we have Javier at 6 lbs 6 oz and his head is over 11 cm... eek! :sad2: also facing up.. which explains why I feel so many kicks still... hope he shifts!
> 
> *lilmomof3: hope the headache gets better and the appointment goes well.*
> 
> *junemomma09: soon hun! wish I could trade you the ones I was having 5 minutes apart... darn it if I only was term they would of let me go! boo! labor dust if needed*
> 
> everyone else hope you are well.. :)
> 
> :hugs: Thanks hun!!! They considered me full term at 37 weeks, but if I go into labor now (once you hit 36 weeks) they dont do anything to stop it. But my darn butt is just stalling. :rofl:
> 
> I get something accomplished towards going into labor then nothing for a few days...ugh!!!!
> Im still having contractions, but still irregular....darn uterus!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

I am sure once you go in the pitocin will get them regular. I had a couple strong ones last night. I just took a shower and went to bed. I know now that I am getting closer to the classic safe area. I am sure these will stop and he will be overdue :rofl:


----------



## massacubano

moose said:


> Apparently my pelvis is very narrow, very narrow. A section is being talked about, I have my last scan on the 3rd of June and the 5th we will decide. If I go into labour before that he will let me labour to see what will happen, but from the sounds of it he won't let me labour long.

oh hope things work out! I never had a c-section but from what I hear it is much safer than birthing if you have a narrow pelvis. Some doctors just try it and it hurts the baby. :blush:


----------



## massacubano

*Zoey1* hope you have some progress at the exam! 
*butrfly* yes my laundry needs to be caught up on as well... :(
*NoSpringChick* we are trying to hold off (LOL). :rofl: do not think we have a real "june mom" to pop yet.. this is just the fun weeks building up where we all have false labor so on... :)


----------



## Suze

Hi ladies :wave:

I keep logging on each morning expecting someone to have popped! Who's it going to be I wonder?! I hope I don't get all these false starts as I get closer, I'm sure I will though!
Also, UK ladies do we get examined internally at antenatal appointments? I thought not and that the first time this happens is either at hospital or if you hit your due date???

And butrfly, I can't believe you're bored! I keep worrying I'll run out of time!


----------



## butrfly

Suze said:


> I keep logging on each morning expecting someone to have popped! Who's it going to be I wonder?!
> And butrfly, I can't believe you're bored! I keep worrying I'll run out of time!

i also log in to check if anyone has popped early. :blush:

what's on your to-do list, suze? come share with me in case i've forgotten something & run out of time to do it. :)


----------



## esther

Hi ladies! Back in hospital again overnight which I'm not excited about it at all. Blood pressure is up again and had slight trace of protein in my urine as well as my urine output being quite poor. Will know again what's happening in the morning though.

Had a real bitchy midwife on this afternoon who made me feel like shit, so not in the greatest mood being in here again.

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Zoey1

I'm sorry the midwife was such a bitch Esther! :grr: I hope it's the same in Australia as the U.S., but you have the right to ask for a different midwife during your stay. At no point should you feel worse because of your care than you already do about having to be there. The hospital can NOT say no to that request. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you and please keep us posted? Do they think you have Preclampsia?
I'm ok... but it's 4:30am here and I'm still awake. I have slight cramps and my restless leg syndrome is acting up. i can't wait to get back on my meds for my RLS, once the baby is here.


----------



## june09

Hope all the June mummys are doing ok, can't believe how close its getting now.

Had to go to the drop in centre today to get my blood pressure checked again, and woo it's gone down a little so I didn't have to go to the hospital like they said I would if it was still too high. Have to see my midwife next thursday so hopefully it's not gone high again then. Though didn't like the midwife I seen today was hoping to see my own, but as it was just the drop in centre i had to just see whoever was available first and this one wasn't very nice at all. Made me feel like i had wasted her time when she found out my blood pressure had gone down which annoyed me coz I was told to go I didn't just turn up for the sake of it. Some of them really are so miserable.


----------



## Kitten

Suze I haven't had any internals, thankfully. I think that if you present with labouring signs they might check your cervix though. I know some people who have because they have had contractions or thought their waters had gone. They'll check and swab if you think you're leaking.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Afternoon Ladies :)

Well it is official, I am now measuring for my due date at *40 weeks* :blush:
but it's all baby not moi! :baby:

So 5 weeks 1 day ahead, but the lady said it wasnt any indication that she'll come early even though she said she felt more on the plus side of 6 1/2lbs than the minus.:cry:
I am still HOPING for 37 weeks though as a fortnight is about as much more I can take :hissy: I am going to be working everyday to get her to come then!
I am really really struggling to get to my early morning pee trip now, I walk like I am 150! 


My heamaglobin has gone back up after a little fall and is great at 13, and my blood pressure managed to come down today after 3 tests - NAD in my urine and if my GTT comes back abnormal I will hear Monday - if don't hear anything then all is well.
And the glucose drink (I thought) was nice!:blush:

Got health visitor coming on the 22nd and midwife on the 26th - next scan at 38 weeks if still prego!

[email protected] I am now wondering if the midwife actually checked MY urine sample on tuesday and not someone elses as there are usually quite a few pots on the table - cant fathom out really how it can go from +++ to nothing , it's a mystery!


----------



## NoSpringChick

esther said:


> Hi ladies! Back in hospital again overnight which I'm not excited about it at all. Blood pressure is up again and had slight trace of protein in my urine as well as my urine output being quite poor. Will know again what's happening in the morning though.
> 
> Had a real bitchy midwife on this afternoon who made me feel like shit, so not in the greatest mood being in here again.
> 
> How is everyone doing??

it's those frogs in your loo getting your bP up! (well mine would be sky high!! :hugs:)

Hope your home soon and try anfd ignore bitchy midwives :hissy:


----------



## Suze

Wow SpringChick, so you're measuring today as if you're 40 weeks today?!! If they said that means you're not necessarily gonna pop soon did they give you any indication as to why you're 5 weeks ahead and was there any uncertainty over your LMP date?

How exciting, knowing that you could go so so soon! 

Butrfly, I'm gonna post my lists (I love a good list!) on my journal if you wanna have a look/compare!

:hug:


----------



## junemomma09

Hey Ladies,
Well, I ended up going into the hospital this morning after I woke up. I thought my waters broke.:blush: Apparently, I just peed myself though. 

But they did check me and Im now 2 1/2 centimeters dialated and 70% effaced, these are changes from when I had my appointment on tuesday and I was 1 1/2 centimeters and 50% effaced. They nurse also said she could feel Connors head when she was checking me and my cervix is about midway, meaning its moving forward to where it needs to be for delivery. 
:happydance:

While I was in there, I also was having alot of small (braxton hicks) contractions and some regular ones inbetween. Nurse said my uterus is very irritable. well thats all the updates on me for now. Be out at the stores today to get last minute shopping done and having alot of pressure and cramping, contractions.....and so on. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!:hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze said:


> Wow SpringChick, so you're measuring today as if you're 40 weeks today?!! If they said that means you're not necessarily gonna pop soon did they give you any indication as to why you're 5 weeks ahead and was there any uncertainty over your LMP date?
> 
> How exciting, knowing that you could go so so soon!
> 
> Butrfly, I'm gonna post my lists (I love a good list!) on my journal if you wanna have a look/compare!
> 
> :hug:

Hi Suze, I charted so knew when I ovulated, and they even have me ahead of that as conception on cd9. By my workings out I should be due a bit later than I am so she was big even at my first scan. 

I dont know why I am measuring so far ahead as it went from 3 weeks ahead on a 4 week visit, to 5 weeks over 3 weeks.

They need to rule out diabetes as a cause, but it's looking more and more likely I don't have it - so just must be I am growing a big baby - ouch!
And my fluid is normal at 11.6 , so not like I am holding tons of fluid either. 


Funny thing is to me it looks like I've been getting a bit samller but I think it's just all hanging lower!


----------



## lilmomof3

JUNE MAMA, glad to hear your making progress, thats good hope it kicks in full force soon for you, as for me iv been cleaning house and i mean cleaning house today i got my girls room realy spotless all clothes put back in the dresser since they take it all out mopped the floor and even got some floor stuff on it to make it shiny agian going to mop living room soon we have lanolium floors and hard wood floors. started getting little cramps here and there im sure caused by bending im not over doing it tho drinking water and taking breaks dont wanna cause hips to go out again. my little sister is comming up to see me tonight i havent seen her in a year we talk alot over the phone so it will be nice to see her. hope everyone else is well that i missed out on .


----------



## Lemonpie

Hi hun could you please add me to the 25th of June 
Thankyou


----------



## massacubano

junemomma09 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Well, I ended up going into the hospital this morning after I woke up. I thought my waters broke.:blush: Apparently, I just peed myself though.
> 
> But they did check me and Im now 2 1/2 centimeters dialated and 70% effaced, these are changes from when I had my appointment on tuesday and I was 1 1/2 centimeters and 50% effaced. They nurse also said she could feel Connors head when she was checking me and my cervix is about midway, meaning its moving forward to where it needs to be for delivery.
> :happydance:
> 
> While I was in there, I also was having alot of small (braxton hicks) contractions and some regular ones inbetween. Nurse said my uterus is very irritable. well thats all the updates on me for now. Be out at the stores today to get last minute shopping done and having alot of pressure and cramping, contractions.....and so on.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!!:hugs:

I think you will be going before me for sure :hug:


----------



## massacubano

eh so had my appointment as well... no change. :( when my SO complains in two weeks I have no progress I will remind him he has not been "putting out" :sex: 

c'mon want sex like three times before next friday! I am an animal rawr!!!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

massacubano said:


> eh so had my appointment as well... no change. :( when my SO complains in two weeks I have no progress I will remind him he has not been "putting out" :sex:
> 
> c'mon want sex like three times before next friday! I am an animal rawr!!!!!!

I know how you feel about the sex thing.....I keep begging OH for it, but we cant officially try til im 37 weeks, which will be this tuesday, so 4 more days!!!! 

I really hope all this progress isnt setting me up for disappointment and I end up being overdue, that would just suck!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey girls... I hope all the June mommies are doing well! 

How are you feeling Esther? Still in the hospital?
Any more contractions Junemomma? 

As for me... I went in for an urgent dr. appt. today w/ my ob/gyn. I have severe restless leg syndrome (previously had before preg.) and sciatica, which has kept me up literally for 2 days. The pain is so nasty that they are hoping to induce me at 38.5/39 weeks. I'm hoping the sooner the better. I was 1 cent. dilated, however I was not effaced at all. The dr. recommended stripping my cervix to begin the thinning out process and increase dilation. It was a 30 second procedure and "Oh My Hell" did it HURT!!!!!!!! Those who don't know what stripping the cervix is, as long as you are somewhat dilated the dr. will insert his finger into your cervix and stretch it out. Ouchy!!!! You do bleed a bit and begin to cramp but for me it was well worth it. Did have to lie on the table for 30 minutes because I almost passed out. :blush: I have my next appt. this coming Tuesday (previously scheduled). Hopefully I will have some progress due to the stripping. Otherwise the dr. said, "even though you are dilated your cervix is still so long, that without the stripping you will probably be at least 1 week past your due date." Yikes!


----------



## Suze

Zoey that sounds really really painful, is that what is also known as a sweep? And was it done to get things moving along naturally? It seems like they are listening to you/taking care of you and not dismissing your pain and discomfort by carrying out the procedure and talking about induction. I sometimes wonder if I should push for early induction due to my SPD which is quite severe and I've had it since wk21 :hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Suze! I would definitely push induction w/ your doctors. Keep pushing until they listen. Mine were not keen on the idea for a long time, but because of my sciatica and a previous back injury, they are making an exception. Basically inducing someone before there cervix is ready can lead to a c-section, that's why doctors try to stear away from it. And yes, it was done to move things along naturally prior to an induction. I've had tail-bone pain since 8 weeks and sciatic since 20 weeks, just like you. In regards to whether a sweep is the same as stripping, I did some research and it looks like they are different (definitions below). Not sure though hun. I hope your labor comes on quickly so you don't have to suffer much more from SPD. :hugs: Let me know what happens. 

Definitions: 
*Stripping Cervix/Membrane: *What your doctor is talking about is essentially just an aggressive pelvic exam in which he will feel around just inside your cervix where the membranes ("bag of water") are attached to its rim. By *running an examining finger around the inside of your cervix*, he can separate the amniotic sac from where it's stuck there. You would think that one time and wham! labor! But it doesn't actually work that faithfully after only one time. Usually it'll help irritate things just a bit so that an induction will "take" better. Repeated "stripping" may end up being performed before spontaneous labor develops.

*Pregnancy Sweep:* Membrane sweeping is done by your midwife or doctor. While internally examining you, she will simply "sweep" a *finger around your cervix (neck of your womb)*. The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labor.


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Hey girls... I hope all the June mommies are doing well!
> 
> How are you feeling Esther? Still in the hospital?
> Any more contractions Junemomma?
> 
> As for me... I went in for an urgent dr. appt. today w/ my ob/gyn. I have severe restless leg syndrome (previously had before preg.) and sciatica, which has kept me up literally for 2 days. The pain is so nasty that they are hoping to induce me at 38.5/39 weeks. I'm hoping the sooner the better. I was 1 cent. dilated, however I was not effaced at all. The dr. recommended stripping my cervix to begin the thinning out process and increase dilation. It was a 30 second procedure and "Oh My Hell" did it HURT!!!!!!!! Those who don't know what stripping the cervix is, as long as you are somewhat dilated the dr. will insert his finger into your cervix and stretch it out. Ouchy!!!! You do bleed a bit and begin to cramp but for me it was well worth it. Did have to lie on the table for 30 minutes because I almost passed out. :blush: I have my next appt. this coming Tuesday (previously scheduled). Hopefully I will have some progress due to the stripping. Otherwise the dr. said, "even though you are dilated your cervix is still so long, that without the stripping you will probably be at least 1 week past your due date." Yikes!

Zoey1
WOW that does sound painful hun, but i hope you start feeling better soon .
I dont start getting checked till my next week appointment but i hear its going to hurt .... Ouchhhh !!


:hug:


----------



## junemomma09

Zoey1 said:


> Hey girls... I hope all the June mommies are doing well!
> 
> How are you feeling Esther? Still in the hospital?
> Any more contractions Junemomma?
> 
> As for me... I went in for an urgent dr. appt. today w/ my ob/gyn. I have severe restless leg syndrome (previously had before preg.) and sciatica, which has kept me up literally for 2 days. The pain is so nasty that they are hoping to induce me at 38.5/39 weeks. I'm hoping the sooner the better. I was 1 cent. dilated, however I was not effaced at all. The dr. recommended stripping my cervix to begin the thinning out process and increase dilation. It was a 30 second procedure and "Oh My Hell" did it HURT!!!!!!!! Those who don't know what stripping the cervix is, as long as you are somewhat dilated the dr. will insert his finger into your cervix and stretch it out. Ouchy!!!! You do bleed a bit and begin to cramp but for me it was well worth it. Did have to lie on the table for 30 minutes because I almost passed out. :blush: I have my next appt. this coming Tuesday (previously scheduled). Hopefully I will have some progress due to the stripping. Otherwise the dr. said, "even though you are dilated your cervix is still so long, that without the stripping you will probably be at least 1 week past your due date." Yikes!

WOW!! Well at least your are dialating. It does hurt.....it hurts just when they check you. and my Dr is a male, so for some reason it hurts worse when he does it, because today when I was at the hospital the nurse (a woman) did it and it hurt but not nearly as bad as when my Dr did it. 

What is wrong with male doctors???????:dohh:


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> Zoey1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls... I hope all the June mommies are doing well!
> 
> How are you feeling Esther? Still in the hospital?
> Any more contractions Junemomma?
> 
> As for me... I went in for an urgent dr. appt. today w/ my ob/gyn. I have severe restless leg syndrome (previously had before preg.) and sciatica, which has kept me up literally for 2 days. The pain is so nasty that they are hoping to induce me at 38.5/39 weeks. I'm hoping the sooner the better. I was 1 cent. dilated, however I was not effaced at all. The dr. recommended stripping my cervix to begin the thinning out process and increase dilation. It was a 30 second procedure and "Oh My Hell" did it HURT!!!!!!!! Those who don't know what stripping the cervix is, as long as you are somewhat dilated the dr. will insert his finger into your cervix and stretch it out. Ouchy!!!! You do bleed a bit and begin to cramp but for me it was well worth it. Did have to lie on the table for 30 minutes because I almost passed out. :blush: I have my next appt. this coming Tuesday (previously scheduled). Hopefully I will have some progress due to the stripping. Otherwise the dr. said, "even though you are dilated your cervix is still so long, that without the stripping you will probably be at least 1 week past your due date." Yikes!
> 
> WOW!! Well at least your are dialating. It does hurt.....it hurts just when they check you. and my Dr is a male, so for some reason it hurts worse when he does it, because today when I was at the hospital the nurse (a woman) did it and it hurt but not nearly as bad as when my Dr did it.
> 
> What is wrong with male doctors???????:dohh:Click to expand...

My OB is a male ....i hope it doesnt hurt when he starts checking me next week.....LOL, i know it will but i hope he is gentle .......Yikes !!! Ouchh !!!

:hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Ive decided men just dont understand our bodies no matter how much schooling they get. Women will always be more sensitive and easy in that area because they just "know" how it feels.


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> Ive decided men just dont understand our bodies no matter how much schooling they get. Women will always be more sensitive and easy in that area because they just "know" how it feels.


I totally agree with that girl , men will never understand what we feel and go through even if they have a degree ...... lol

:hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Aubrey & Junemomma-
The dr. that did my cervical stripping today was a male. My normal ob/gyn (female) was out of town. However he definitely got the job done! :happydance: Since my stripping today at 10am, I've lost my entire mucus plug. My mom's a nurse, came over, looked at and said "yep, you've lost it all!" There was actually a lot more than I thought there would be. I lost it in about 3 different stages over a period of 4 hours. Knowing my luck though, I still won't go into labor for at least another 3 weeks. 

How's everyone feeling? Any news from Esther?


----------



## butrfly

just had my baby boy! welcome elijah, june mommas!

just had my baby boy! welcome elijah! *pics*


----------



## Suze

I can't believe it Butrfly! I just posted on the main thread but congrats again :happydance: Did you have any signs leading up to yesterday or did it just happen?! 

Wahey our first June Mummy!!!! Now it is a bit scary, how many weeks were you?


----------



## butrfly

no signs til my water broke... then it just all happened!

i was 37 weeks on. (i'm still in a daze!)


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls... I hope all the June mommies are doing well!
> 
> How are you feeling Esther? Still in the hospital?
> Any more contractions Junemomma?
> 
> As for me... I went in for an urgent dr. appt. today w/ my ob/gyn. I have severe restless leg syndrome (previously had before preg.) and sciatica, which has kept me up literally for 2 days. The pain is so nasty that they are hoping to induce me at 38.5/39 weeks. I'm hoping the sooner the better. I was 1 cent. dilated, however I was not effaced at all. The dr. recommended stripping my cervix to begin the thinning out process and increase dilation. It was a 30 second procedure and "Oh My Hell" did it HURT!!!!!!!! Those who don't know what stripping the cervix is, as long as you are somewhat dilated the dr. will insert his finger into your cervix and stretch it out. Ouchy!!!! You do bleed a bit and begin to cramp but for me it was well worth it. Did have to lie on the table for 30 minutes because I almost passed out. :blush: I have my next appt. this coming Tuesday (previously scheduled). Hopefully I will have some progress due to the stripping. Otherwise the dr. said, "even though you are dilated your cervix is still so long, that without the stripping you will probably be at least 1 week past your due date." Yikes!
> 
> WOW!! Well at least your are dialating. It does hurt.....it hurts just when they check you. and my Dr is a male, so for some reason it hurts worse when he does it, because today when I was at the hospital the nurse (a woman) did it and it hurt but not nearly as bad as when my Dr did it.
> 
> What is wrong with male doctors???????:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> My OB is a male ....i hope it doesnt hurt when he starts checking me next week.....LOL, i know it will but i hope he is gentle .......Yikes !!! Ouchh !!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I have two OB's in the practice. The one I have is very gentle when he checks no pain at all. The other one felt like he was sweeping! :( They both disagree on my dilation too... one says fingertip the other 2 cm... personally that means nothing because when I go.. I go.. no matter how many. :)


----------



## massacubano

butrfly said:


> no signs til my water broke... then it just all happened!
> 
> i was 37 weeks on. (i'm still in a daze!)

amazing! congrats again..


Zoey1... hope you see some results soon. :hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

butrfly said:


> just had my baby boy! welcome elijah, june mommas!
> 
> just had my baby boy! welcome elijah! *pics*


Congrats again hun, YAY !!!

Im so happy for you and he is sooooo cute :) :hugs:


----------



## june09

butrfly said:


> just had my baby boy! welcome elijah, june mommas!
> 
> just had my baby boy! welcome elijah! *pics*

Congratulations, great to have a June mummy! And just had a look at the pics, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Cariad_bach

butrfly said:


> no signs til my water broke... then it just all happened!
> 
> i was 37 weeks on. (i'm still in a daze!)


WOW massive congrats hun ... posted on your thread but id not realised you wernt due till june! OMG June babies ae comming :happydance:


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Aubrey & Junemomma-
> The dr. that did my cervical stripping today was a male. My normal ob/gyn (female) was out of town. However he definitely got the job done! :happydance: Since my stripping today at 10am, I've lost my entire mucus plug. My mom's a nurse, came over, looked at and said "yep, you've lost it all!" There was actually a lot more than I thought there would be. I lost it in about 3 different stages over a period of 4 hours. Knowing my luck though, I still won't go into labor for at least another 3 weeks.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Any news from Esther?

Zoey1 - YAY !!!!:happydance: 
Im so happy for you hun that you lost your mucus plug, its a start for you girl :) You are even closer now to having your LO :) YAY !!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

WOW june mommies are starting to "POP" YAY !!!

This is sooooo exciting :) yay !!!!

I wonder who will be next ............ :)

I know it wont be me, because nothing has happened for me, i havent lost my plug, no water broken, and i dont even get Braxton Hicks:hissy:

I just cant wait to have my LO in my arms already .....

Hugs to everyone :) Hope everyone is doing good , Sending hugs to all

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

AubreyK80 said:


> I wonder who will be next ............ :)
> 
> I know it wont be me, because nothing has happened for me, i havent lost my plug, no water broken, and i dont even get Braxton Hicks:hissy:

Wont be me either, i never pop early!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey june mamas, well i had a horrible night last night u can say it started at 6 pm i was trying to finish dinner for the kids and i started to have realy sharp belly pains , lower back pain from hell. well i didnt think anything of it untill they where comming every 3 min i was so scared and in so much pain, i decided wait at home see what happens well i had a hour and half of the worste ever contractions ( i dont wish that on anyone ) well just when i thought i would go to l&d they stopped but i was still in alot alot of pain so then again they started back up i drank 3 huge glasses of water too see if thats what i needed it helped a little bit lets just say i know now what a contraction is supposed to feel like well went and layed down to try to sleep gusse i was in denial i was in labor,. well woke up 3 am to huge contraction then went back to bed woke up 7am realy realy sore my back is killing me my down there feels like i was ripped to peices and my belly is so tender is the only way to explain. im going to call l &d shortly and ask them what to do i havent had a contraction yet that i can feel today but im so sore i could cry from the hours of them last night i have very watery discharge but not my waters no blood our anything just so sore i took a pain pill to relive the edge of the pain . im hoping my doctor will look at me i know they said i have to to in right away but i was scared ladies i didnt think it was labor i thought maby i just over worked myself cleaning my daughters room i tried switching postitons they just kept geting worse i didnt wanna go up so late at night and them tell me im fine i hate hospitals . well today im sure ill have to go up and be checked out . iv never had a feeling like that it was terrible. i feel like i have my period full bore right now but my belly not geting tight, i was so confused yesterday when i got the pains only cuz when i was in labor and delveiry a week ago and i was contracting i honstly didnt feel them well i felt everything last night it was horrid . ill let you all know what happpens ladies im just scared im not ready yet i know hes gunna come when he wants to but it hurts so much and i dont wanna feel stupid and go in them tell me im fine go home and then it starts again . but any way ladies i had to tell you this is what happend . 

congrats to buttry fly the baby is sooooo cute..


----------



## junemomma09

WOW!!!! I cant believe it, our first June Mommy!!!!!! He is so adorable too!!!! Congrats butrfly!!!!!!

Now we all know its beginning for us, and we are all going to start popping!!!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Yeay Congratulations butrfly!!! Thats it now June mummys we are on our way!Yipee!x


----------



## junemomma09

Very exciting BUT VERY SCARY!!!!!

Im petrified of the pain during labor!!!! OMG...........They better be giving me my epidural soon after I go into labor and NOT make me wait is all I have to say.


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> Very exciting BUT VERY SCARY!!!!!
> 
> Im petrified of the pain during labor!!!! OMG...........They better be giving me my epidural soon after I go into labor and NOT make me wait is all I have to say.



Im very scared too, I have no idea what to expect, I just want something to start happening soon, even though i still have 3 weeks left till my due date and i hear with your first you usually go over your due date ...


----------



## dizzyspells

I went over with my first:hissy: but its not always the case hun,positive thoughts,you never know you might be early these June babies seem to be quite keen to make an appearance!!!xx:happydance:


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies well what help they where as u can tell im still home i called them and they said well we will have doc call you so she calles me i tell her who i am and she was like how did you get this number i said all i did was call the hospital they told me they where having you call back to me i just had a ? . so i told her about what happend yesterday and her response was well helen you have had alot of pain with this pg you will know if its labor our not and its your choice to come up. omg i know i was having contractions i told her it hurt very badly and that i just wanst sure if i needed to get checked out or not she was like im not on call this weekend they shoudlnt have called me , ( so shes mad at me cuz the hosptial called her ) omg like i can help that i didnt know . so she said its up to me if my pains start again i can make the choice to come up our wait them out. omg .. how nice you are..... and she said she wont be there . well im sorry i dont want anther doctor looking at me that has never saw me before i told her im not contracting today just realy sore and tired from yesterday . she said if my waters break our i bleed to go up if not well my choice stay home or go.. wow i was treated so nice not like i asked for these pains.. not like i can help them wow i wanted to cry.. i didnt know she wasnt on call this weekend i just wanted to ask due to me having a c section and she was the one just thursday who said if i feel anything get up there right away dont wait cuz im already diltated to 2cm and she said and im a c section they wanna catch labor early well now im glad i didnt go yesterday. what a way to treat somone now i have to go see her on monday wonder how will she treat me then. thanks ladies sorry not much of a update doc made me feel complty like sh*t .. and like im always in pain and everything omg i would love to not have one day of no pain exuse me .. sorry ladies i have to vent im just realy upset


----------



## dizzyspells

Sorry to hear that hun,there is no need for her to make you feel like that!.I would be worried to and if it was her that said to go if you were worried then its crazy!Sending you big hugs hun.xxxx


----------



## junemomma09

thats so terrible hun, im sorry she treated you like that. no one deserves that. hopefully something happens for you soon though hun....HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Very exciting BUT VERY SCARY!!!!!
> 
> Im petrified of the pain during labor!!!! OMG...........They better be giving me my epidural soon after I go into labor and NOT make me wait is all I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Im very scared too, I have no idea what to expect, I just want something to start happening soon, even though i still have 3 weeks left till my due date and i hear with your first you usually go over your due date ...Click to expand...

well firstly YAY for being full term!!!!:happydance:

i went at 38 weeks with my first......not everyone goes overdue, you may be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Very exciting BUT VERY SCARY!!!!!
> 
> Im petrified of the pain during labor!!!! OMG...........They better be giving me my epidural soon after I go into labor and NOT make me wait is all I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Im very scared too, I have no idea what to expect, I just want something to start happening soon, even though i still have 3 weeks left till my due date and i hear with your first you usually go over your due date ...Click to expand...
> 
> well firstly YAY for being full term!!!!:happydance:
> 
> i went at 38 weeks with my first......not everyone goes overdue, you may be one of the lucky ones.Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) I really hope i dont go over .... Im so anxious to have my baby already :)

Hugs to you and connor :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

congrats butrfly!:hugs: EEk so we really do like have them!!!! 
Funny how it all seems TOO real now :dohh:


----------



## AubreyK80

NoSpringChick said:


> congrats butrfly!:hugs: EEk so we really do like have them!!!!
> Funny how it all seems TOO real now :dohh:


i totally agree with you .... it all seems to real now, WOW i cant believe im 37 weeks now ... time has flown by so fast, and now its getting time for us june mommies to have our babies ...... Im soooooo excited and soooo nervous at the same time ..... :)

Hope all you june moms are feeling good and having a good weekend :) :hug:


----------



## esther

Wow we have our first june mummy, who is in fact a May mummy! I can't believe we are starting to pop now.

I'm so glad to be out of hospital, got out yesterday and slept most of the day. Good news is that if I haven't gone into labour before then, I have been booked in for an induction on 31st of May, so will have a baby by 1st of June I think!

How is everyone??


----------



## butrfly

thanks for the update, esther. why were you at the hospital????

(btw, june moms, you're all invited to read Elijah's birth story: Elijah's Birth Day. at the Birth Stories section. or just click the link to take you directly there.)


----------



## esther

Hey butrfly, I was in hospital weds night overnight and also on friday night overnight with high blood pressure and traces of protein in my wee. BP has stabilised though so very glad to be resting at home, I really hate hospitals.


----------



## LilMama2be

at my last ultrasound at 19 weeks they told me baby was measuring for around my due date that i got from the date of my last period my due date would of been june 6th. But for some reason i'm still at june 12th. I wonder if i'll pop earlier than june 12th


----------



## esther

The doctor told me that you should always measure from the date of your last period not the ultrasound necessarily because all babies grow at different rates, so you could probably say your baby would be ready to come around 6th! Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## LilMama2be

esther said:


> The doctor told me that you should always measure from the date of your last period not the ultrasound necessarily because all babies grow at different rates, so you could probably say your baby would be ready to come around 6th! Fingers crossed for you hun.

Thank you.
I didn't really feel like asking the ultrasound tech at the time, because I wasn't sure if she would know why my date was later. My belly is measuring for June 12th but baby's at june 6th (atleast when i was 19 weeks). I have an ultrasound this upcoming Friday, so hopefully she'll be bigger and come earlier [:


----------



## butrfly

esther said:


> Hey butrfly, I was in hospital weds night overnight and also on friday night overnight with high blood pressure and traces of protein in my wee. BP has stabilised though so very glad to be resting at home, I really hate hospitals.

glad you're better now, esther.

hospital here makes staying in a hospital feel like staying in a hotel. excellent service & the people are just sooooooooooooo good & professional.


----------



## Zoey1

Congratulations butrfly!!! Your son is absolutely adorable!! :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Just to let you all know that I have had my gorgeous baby boy on 3rd May!

I had a huge bleed from a placenta previa and he spent the first 10 days in special care but now we are finally home and loving every second together!


----------



## Suze

Congratulations on the arrival of baby Noah :happydance:

Must be something about baby's not liking their due dates of June the 6th! :hugs:


----------



## lilmomof3

CONGRATS MAMA, EVERHOPEFULL . cant belive all the june babies are starting to come glad hes home and healthy hun


----------



## esther

Congratulations everhopeful!!!!


----------



## AubreyK80

everhopeful said:


> Just to let you all know that I have had my gorgeous baby boy on 3rd May!
> 
> I had a huge bleed from a placenta previa and he spent the first 10 days in special care but now we are finally home and loving every second together!



Congrats hun .:hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

esther said:


> Wow we have our first june mummy, who is in fact a May mummy! I can't believe we are starting to pop now.
> 
> I'm so glad to be out of hospital, got out yesterday and slept most of the day. Good news is that if I haven't gone into labour before then, I have been booked in for an induction on 31st of May, so will have a baby by 1st of June I think!
> 
> How is everyone??


Esther glad you are home hun and getting rest . You will have your LO soon :) YAY !!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Wow another one!
Congrats everhopeful!!!! :) :hug:

2 down, about 90 to go??????

Esther sounds like not long for you then if you go 1st june :)

-----------------------------

*Got a Question re the cot* = We've just put the cot up and it's got 3 heights, we're putting the moses basket in it for the first 3 months - do we use the top level to begin with?
*ALso....* we've got a mobile and a vtech thing that projects on the ceiling - do we put the mobile at the headrest end and the other on the cot side - does it matter whereabouts they are? As we dont want baby straining her neck to look at the boxy bits.

*And lastly* - when you get crampy everyday does it continue right through to birth? 

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## junemomma09

everhopeful said:


> Just to let you all know that I have had my gorgeous baby boy on 3rd May!
> 
> I had a huge bleed from a placenta previa and he spent the first 10 days in special care but now we are finally home and loving every second together!

Congrats on your little arrival!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Congrats *Everhopeful*! :happydance: Keep us posted on how you & Noah are doing. :hugs:

Hey *Esther-* I'm really happy to hear that your BP has stabilized and were able to go home finally. Hospitals can be such a drag! A May 31st induction huh? How VERY EXCITING!!! :hugs:


----------



## Genna

congratulations everhopeful! :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time mum

Congrats everhopeful - glad all is OK and you are enjoying Noah.

OMG the June mummies are popping xx


----------



## Dukechick

Oh yay!! Congrats Junebugs!!!


----------



## moose

Congratulations Everhopeful! Wooohooo Two June mommies already!!

That is great news that you are doing better Esther!

I went to the wedding this Sat. Oh boy! I was on of the maids. I got 2 hours sleep the night before. I was up at 4 am to be there at 6 am. We didn't get home till 1 am. Wooooo what a long long day!


----------



## tricky nicky

congratulations ladies!!!!!!!
hopefully the rest of us wont be too far behind you :)


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Congrats the both of you!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

Hunnyx10 due possible c-sec 4th june or induction/c-sec 10th june 

will update fully 1st june after last growth scan when i will know if placenta has moved and if she has turned from transverse to head down

having lil girl


----------



## Suze

NoSpringChick said:


> *Got a Question re the cot* = We've just put the cot up and it's got 3 heights, we're putting the moses basket in it for the first 3 months - do we use the top level to begin with?
> *ALso....* we've got a mobile and a vtech thing that projects on the ceiling - do we put the mobile at the headrest end and the other on the cot side - does it matter whereabouts they are? As we dont want baby straining her neck to look at the boxy bits.
> 
> *And lastly* - when you get crampy everyday does it continue right through to birth?
> 
> Thanks ladies :)

I'd say top level to begin with for the cot, that's what we've done and ours has 3 levels. I would probably put the mobile half way down the cot so that it can be seen from all over the cot and I suppose it depends how big the images are projected onto the ceiling...lie on the floor and test it out!! I don't know if this is right but it's probably what I'd do. I can't find a cot mobile that I like!


----------



## Genna

:dance: I finally got my stroller today!! :wohoo: one step closer. And I've washed all of LO's things!!

Good luck Hunnyx10, fingers crossed placenta moved and shes turned!!


----------



## Genna

now to pack my hospital bag....arrrg


----------



## massacubano

Genna said:


> :dance: I finally got my stroller today!! :wohoo: one step closer. And I've washed all of LO's things!!
> 
> Good luck Hunnyx10, fingers crossed placenta moved and shes turned!!

yes washing the clothes was the one thing that made me say "OH WOW SOON"... I actually bought him some more stuff this past weekend.. I need to wash them too! :happydance:


----------



## butrfly

congratulations Everhopeful! :D
Glad that you are home with Noah!


----------



## NoSpringChick

I failed my GTT :( - 8.1 which she said was 'slightly elevated' (anything over 7.5 they don't like, so got to go to hospital on Wednesday (bummer).

Anyway, said I could prolly just control it with diet so starting today - no sugar! 

So got a busy week planned

Mon-tue - cleaning
wed - hospital
thur - hiring a rug doctor
fri - health visitor
sat - start of operation get baby out!


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NoSpringChick

Bored after walk, felt dizzy and sick so been taking some pics.

flattering pic of me today
https://i41.tinypic.com/jq6xau.jpg
but here's what it's really like!
https://i39.tinypic.com/8zftzs.jpg I can defo see a drop these days.
babies shoes
https://i43.tinypic.com/w8mio8.jpg
socks (36 prs I think!) - booties/gloves - hats (28 I think)
https://i40.tinypic.com/2ujjyq8.jpg
pram all ready to take to the hospital with her pink umbrella!
https://i39.tinypic.com/2j1rlhe.jpg
her room
https://i41.tinypic.com/15ppl5l.jpg

She wont be in it till she's a year or two so it's not very babyish.


----------



## Kitten

Awww that room is lovely and she has so much stuff!! Hehe.

Had my 34 week m/w appointment today. We've gone from having little fluid on the 4d scan to her thinking we might have excess fluid in the course of 2 weeks, argh! She couldn't 'find' him properly to figure out his position but said not to worry. If she still can't figure it out in a fortnight she'll send me for a scan to check his fluid and position so either way I'll know what's going on in a fortnight whether it's her or the scan telling me! BP is better and his heart rate is back down to normal so all is looking good.

Also, I got sent home from work early because I'm so ill today and then it occurred to me that with it being a bank holiday next week, this was my last Monday at work! :happydance:

Chilling at home with some junk food and piles and piles of tissues!


----------



## lilmomof3

ah no spring chick the room is sooooo cute lovly bump ..


----------



## lilmomof3

oh ya ladies, i go to the doctor today... yippee well hoping the doc is in a better mood than she was on sat when she called me . i woke up in massive pain, my lower spin feels like somone sawed me in half and i have very bad menstrual cramps its horrid, and on top of it i go into the bathroom and i have brown discharge like the start of my period not sure what thats about i havent bled since i was 6 weeks, i put a pantyliner on and its a little in it already i have massive pressure down there i go at 930 am for my nst and then doc at 1030 am then ultra sound at 1045 am. so ill let you all know how it goes. just feel complty like crap today yesterday i was having tons and tons of clear slimy discharge nothing that was constant tho but im going to bring it up to the doc . iv been losing parts of mucas plug for weeks now but i know that grows back just not sure whats up with the bloody brown color discharge never had this since a long long time ago. its like im just getting ready to start my period thats how i feel today. baby is not realy moving much today . any ways ladies wish me luck ill be home around noon as long as all goes well with my nst . thanks ladies,


----------



## junemomma09

Genna said:


> :dance: I finally got my stroller today!! :wohoo: one step closer. And I've washed all of LO's things!!
> 
> Good luck Hunnyx10, fingers crossed placenta moved and shes turned!!

YAY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Hello Ladies!!!! How is everyone today? I have an update, wrote a thread if you wanna read it.......Hope all is well.


----------



## june09

Hope all you june mums are doing well, I have been getting the babies room all organised. Wont be in there straight away but seeing that room looking more like a baby room is making things seem so much more real and so much closer. Just waiting for my cot to be delievered, ordered it about 6 weeks ago and they kept changing the date grrr but finally it says its been dispatched so it should be here tomorrow woo so thats made me happy today.

Way too tired at the moment though, but I can't seem to sleep. :( Never mind it's almost June lol.


----------



## Suze

Love the room and your bump SpringChick!! Your little one has sooo much stuff! Sorry to hear about the GTT, I get the results from my bloods on Wednesday.

Godd luck Junemomma, looks like things are imminent. And hope your appointment goes well lilmom, I think your little one is teasing you! I can't believe so many June mummy's are getting early signs, what's going on?!

I've just been to a breastfeeding workshop today, was quite odd sitting with a doll! Apparently I kicked my OH all through the night and he got no sleep, he sounds in a foul mood on the phone....welcome to my world!


----------



## Genna

well I am pretty sure I've been getting mild contractions, nothing regular but definitely something! For the past few days, I never felt this before.. I've been bouncing away on my birthing ball and doing a lot of nesting (I cant help it! lol) and been walking like I'm getting ready for a marathon! Marley has definitely dropped too! :wohoo: I have my 37 week appt tomorrow (OMG FULL TERM! :yipee:) and I'm going to mention how I think I've been getting contractions, hopefully they'll give me an internal because I really want to know whats going on! One thing's for sure though, our June babies are some eager babies!!! :dance:

Junemomma I can't wait to see Connor! Im so excited it sounds promising for you!

Springchick, I definitely see the drop! and your LO's room is amazing! it's filled with stuff WOW! And I sooo need to hire a rug doctor, or do them myself! I vacuum like a mad woman these days...

Lilmom, I hope everything goes well for you today, hopefully doc isn't in a bad state this time! Looknig forward to an update..

june09, I know what you mean about getting LO's room organized, I'm almost done I just need to set up the bassinet and his pack and play pen/crib thingy.. thats great that they are finally sending your cot! :happydance: I bet that is a huge relief!

:hugs: looking forward to more updates from everyone! Hope you all are well today :hug:


----------



## lilmomof3

ok ladies get ready for the update,.....

im in early labor have been since friday 
i went to my nst well i told them i was leaking and my pad was wet so they did the strip test and it came back postive so because of that they had to do a more better test to make sure it was our not.. well good thing it came back neg so not my waters but then i was having contractions every 2-3 min very very hard ones, so they kept me over my doc apt time and my ultra sound time. so once i finaly got to leave labor and delviery i went and waited a hour to have my ultra sound well baby is great he is up to 5#14oz and head right there so then after a hour of that i leave to finaly see my doctor she checks me and tells me im in early labor im 3cm dilated and she told me she wants to try to wait 3 more days, so im 37 weeks she said if labor goes full force she will delveir him no prob his weight is good and all but since my contractions stop and go she would like to try to get a few more days due to cuz the books, say at 37 weeks babys lungs are fully devoloped she is sure he will be fine if he was to come now but just to be on the safe side if i can make it she said we shall try to get 3 more days i told her im in massive pain she laughed and said you will be helen your in early labor it hasnt hit full hard labor just yet she is letting me go home but if i bleed red blood come right away my water breaks or if my contractions come and dont go and there is a pattern to them she said come up and they will delvier so basicly she doest see me getting to 39 weeks she said at all she said my body is trying to go into labor now and is telling us somthing obvisly she said hes ready to come out now . by me having contractions the way they are and painfull back akes . i was ready to cry i was in so much pain walking around there all day and waiting .. but im glad to know im not going crazy there is somthing going on with me . so now heres me back to waiting another 3 days lol.. kinda where i was last week but she said its for the baby sake, unless he shows us diffrent but she confirmed im in early labor and get my bags ready now cuz hes ready to come out.


----------



## Doublemints

Awwww...good luck lilmomof3! I hope all goes well for you and baby.


----------



## june09

ooh good luck lilmomof3, not long to go now for you then :D


----------



## NoSpringChick

Looks like we'll have two more babas here soon!
Lots of luck ladies!!!!


I have had a bit of a rotten day pain wise. I assume mine are braxton Hicks but I feel like someone took a hammer and broke my pubic bone too and that my torso just isnt long enough anymore. I am tempted to ask if i can have a C-section very soon but i know it's just panic/boredom/fed upness setting in.


Good Luck Suze on your GTT! Do you know if they do 2 tests? I read alot about a 3hour one after the first one, but I was told I would have to see someone if i failed it, so think I might just have the 1 test offered.


----------



## Suze

All they did with mine SpringChick was take bloods and send the urine sample I'd taken to the midwife - I was told years ago that i have a low renal threshold so I think and hope that's what it is. Pain sounds crap, the pelvic stuff sounds a bit like SPD - have a hot bath it always works for me! I was contemplating going to the midwife and asking for induction based on the SPD but I change my mind depending on how bad pain has been/how I've slept!

Genna - wow hope that it is contractions you are feeling!!

And lilmom, it doesn't seem like it's going to be long for you at all :happydance:

Yes these June babies are sure keen hope mine is too, I don't want to go to July!


----------



## lilmomof3

thanks ladies, im having huge pressure issues tonight and every time i walk any where round the house i get a contraction now im wishing i could go back to not feeling them, these hurt... his head is soooo low when i walk i feel him it was nice to see him on the ultra sound again he had a frowny face again, the lady said its cuz hes smooshed down there. ahhhh i wish i was 37 weeks, im in so much pain she gave me some pain meds to try to get me by i cant handle this its nutzo.. it hurts bad i dont remeber this before. lol...


----------



## PitBullMommy

Good Luck LilMom!!!


----------



## AubreyK80

lilmomof3 said:


> thanks ladies, im having huge pressure issues tonight and every time i walk any where round the house i get a contraction now im wishing i could go back to not feeling them, these hurt... his head is soooo low when i walk i feel him it was nice to see him on the ultra sound again he had a frowny face again, the lady said its cuz hes smooshed down there. ahhhh i wish i was 37 weeks, im in so much pain she gave me some pain meds to try to get me by i cant handle this its nutzo.. it hurts bad i dont remeber this before. lol...

Good luck hun :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## amber20

Good luck lilmom! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Genna! Good luck with your appt. tomorrow! Hopefully you'll hear good news and your contractions continue. :happydance: Keep us posted. 

Good luck Lilmom! Hopefully your bubs will wait another 3 days, but if not... it sounds like the LO is in good shape. I'm sorry you're in so much pain. I completely feel you. 

:happydance: THESE JUNE BABIES ARE READY TO ROCK & ROLL!! :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

Bloody hell, you're all poppin'!! Good luck lilmom!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey mamas, morning update, well i woke up dont feel myself and im having loads more pressure i dont think this little one wants to wait 3more days, i feel realy off like he is telling me somthing all i did was walk across the street to get kids to school and my belly is starting up just like yesterday , realy realy sore down there and a ton of pressure like i have to poo. ill keep u posted hope a little more rest will stop whats trying to start if not well baby is comming , i feel very very crampy and sore and like i have to poop very bad but theres nothing there hmmm. any way huge congrats on june mama, im so happy her little one is here that is awsome cant wait to see whos next


----------



## PitBullMommy

Well...found out I'm dilated to 3 already and I am losing my plug. He's still breech, but I'm having tons of BH....maybe he'll be wanting to come before the c-section....


----------



## butrfly

wow. we're definitely popping!


----------



## AubreyK80

YAY !!! 

Baby connor is here :) She just sent me a picture to my phone and he is 
SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE !!!!!!!

Sending her and Connor Big hugs :hug::hug:

Congrats to her and Mark :) What a precious little boy :)

:hug:


----------



## Zoey1

Congrats *Junemomma*!! :happydance: Can't wait to see adorable pics of baby Conner! :hugs:

Wow *PitbullMommy*- These June Babies just don't want to wait! :rofl: I bet you're excited to already be 3 cent. dialated at 35 weeks. Keep us posted!


----------



## Doublemints

Awwww...Congrats JuneMomma09!!!


----------



## 2bmum

Congrats to all the June mummys that have popped and good luck to all you ladies due in June xx


----------



## lilmomof3

well ladies nothing my pains have stopped i had one contraction thats it, ahh in getting frustrated im in pain i hate this i dont know how much longer i can go.. and the fact the doc told me according to my ultra sound everything looks great its just a waiting game now if i start full blown labor on my own ( which shes sure i will soon just when) i hate early labor this is horrible.. sorry ladies had to vent


----------



## Suze

Congratulations JuneMomma!!! Can't wait to see Connor, hope she is well :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

:wohoo: June mums are popping xxx


----------



## Genna

Well I'm back from my appt. All went well and my little Marley had a spurt! Two weeks ago when I was 35w, he was measuring 32w, and now he is measuring 35w at 37w, lol! MW said it won't be long now! :wohoo: hopefully the next couple of weeks, but theres a big chance I could go before then! :yipee: I had the strep B (i think thats what its called?) test today, and It wasn't bad at all, very quick! Then I had to go get some more bloods drawn to check if I'm anemic, now I go to the doc every week once a week..blah! But it just means im that much closer! oh and IM FULL TERM TODAY! :dance: im thrilled! And MW said if I go into labor they wont try to stop it! I also ordered my carseat (late I know, i know!!) today, Im so happy! I found it for $84.00 on strollerdepot.com and its the one I'd been wanting! very inexpensive :D So Im way excited for that to get here, should be no later than Monday, so I don't know what'll happen if Marley comes before then? lol!
*
CONGRATULATIONS JUNEMOMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Connor is absolutely precious!  I'm so excited for you, hun  but I'm going to miss my Due Date buddy! I can't wait to see more pictures! You've done brilliant* :happydance: :hugs:

lilmom, I think you're next!!!!

We're popping!:headspin: :hug:


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck ladies

and congrats junemamma


----------



## lilmomof3

well ladies i think iv figured somthing out with my body, 2pm i started to contract again very little then 230 got 2-3 min apart hurt like hell, well then i took just one pain pill and they now have slowed down , im having alot of pressure tho as if hes trying to push out very horrid menstrual cramps and light tightings, i think the pain meds stop them . i waited as long as i could to not take one and at 245 could handle the pressure so decided it wouldnt hurt now my pains are slowed down hope this makes sense to you . so why is it i start to contract so bad and hard then wammoo gone when i contract i get pressure down there very bad like hes pushing then last 30 - 40 sec then gone
and i wasnt doing anything but sitting on the couch when they started


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations to all the June mummies who have had their babies in the last few days -it's all very exciting :)


----------



## Hunnyx10

not sure lil mom but something is trying to happen, here is hoping it won't be that long until he is here


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you hun ahh its annoying my body is in soooo much pain, ya sure the pain meds stop the contractions why wont it stop the pain i feel like i have the worst menstrual cramps ever. i have gone number2 6 times already today,not direah just loads of poo sorry tmi. and every time i go my belly hurts worse. thank ladies i just wish he was out i cant take the physical pain any more...


----------



## PitBullMommy

Congrats JuneMomma!!!!!


----------



## Suze

This is like, 1 a day at the moment, wonder whose turn it will be tomorrow??!! Actually Esther has been very quiet......I wonder! 
It's got me slightly worried that I need to get my arse in gear and get baby's clothes washed and my hospital bag packed :coolio:


----------



## Genna

Suze, definietly get packing and washing! I've washed all of Marley's clothes (lord he has SOOO many!) but I'm STILL not done folding/putting them all up/sorting them...it's such a big job! I definitely need to pack my hospital bag, but lord knows I can't be arsed :rofl: Maybe by the time my contractions get stronger i'll actually do it :lol: :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Yeah I think I need to do it this week! Congrats on full term, but that means that you definitely need to get packed especially as Marley has had a growth spurt...he's getting ready! :hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

lilmomof3 said:


> thank you hun ahh its annoying my body is in soooo much pain, ya sure the pain meds stop the contractions why wont it stop the pain i feel like i have the worst menstrual cramps ever. i have gone number2 6 times already today,not direah just loads of poo sorry tmi. and every time i go my belly hurts worse. thank ladies i just wish he was out i cant take the physical pain any more...

Don't apologise for TMI, I think we all want to hear these details so we'll know what to look for :hugs:

LMAO at Genna and her bag- I think we're all as bad as each other - I have half a bag packed now but i have a list done so that's gotta count for something!


----------



## AubreyK80

ok ladies i have A Question ......do you have more newborn onsies and outfits or 0-3 months, i dont know why i thought 0-3 months meant newborn:dohh:
i felt so stupid so i started freaking and me and OH went to babies R us and got some Newborn onesies and sleepers .

==========================================

Genna Congrats on Fullterm :happydance:
lilmomof3 im so sorry you are in so much pain, I hope you have your baby real soon .... Hugsss

I wonder who will be next too to have there baby :) this is soooo Exciting

:hug::hug:


----------



## Suze

AubreyK80 said:


> i dont know why i thought 0-3 months meant newborn:dohh:

Don't worry I did EXACTLY the same! I have about equal amounts but that's only because we're on team yellow. If I knew I'd probably have more 0-3 as I think we'll get more wear out of those and baby might be quite big and then not in newborn too long. At the moment I've just got a few sleepsuits in both and haven't bought too much (only because of team yellow!) :hug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I wouldnt buy too many newborn size things - just enough to cover washing and drying as they might be too small or even too short.
Most of mine are 0-3 month.


----------



## PitBullMommy

I have to get more 3-6 mo clothes. I'm ok on NB and 0-3, but...well, they're ALL firetruck things, plain white and whatever I could get away with of Charlotte's to turn into boy stuff.


----------



## Genna

I juuuust finished folding and sorting ALL of Marley's clothes :wohoo: and I _think_ I have about equal amounts of both NB and 0-3 months, if I remember :dohh:


----------



## NoSpringChick

^but have you packed your bag? :baby:

I went totally overboard with clothes really.

chest of drawers is full as are the boxes and a mesh holder thing
https://i40.tinypic.com/nv8dau.jpg

and 5 brown boxes full. i even went overboard stocking up on nappies, and as you can see her room is looking more like a storage room.
https://i41.tinypic.com/oqvtph.jpg
it's like an adiction :blush: she even has 2 bouncy chairs.

I am glad I cant walk down town now and bar the monitor I am not buying another thing!


----------



## Genna

:rofl: No! I've been nagging my dad about taking me to buy some shirts for the hospital..but HE can't be arsed! :dohh: I'm thinking tomorrow I'll make it first priority! Because I really have a feeling Marley's gonna decide to pop soon, he's been moving what he can SO hard, that it literally takes my breath away :shock: a sign that he is definitely getting uncomfy in there :wohoo: I guess the least I could do is pack his stuff.. what should I take of his, I mean when I start thinking about what to pack, my mind goes blank... A couple onesies? Diapers... but how many!! ahh!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Girls! I hope all of you are doing well today!! I've also finished washing & putting away all of my baby clothes, and what chore that was.:rofl: I mostly have 0-3 as well. 

Genna- I'm so glad your appt. went well!! It sounds like your LO might be coming soon. Woohoo for full-term.

Anyone heard from Esther?

So... I went back to my OB/GYN today to see if the cervical stripping progressed me at all, and I am now 50% effaced, 2 cent. dilated and at -1 station. Which means my LO is almost at zero station (labor-woohoo). I am only 36 weeks today and have been scheduled for an induction at 39 weeks due to sciatic & back pain. However I have a feeling that my little girl will not make it until the induction date. Since she's at -1 station and there is so much pressure on my amniotic sac... I think she'll end up popping it with her big head. :rofl:

Info. on Station placement if someone doesn't know. 
_The concept of "station" denotes the degree of engagement of the fetal head as it navigates the maternal pelvis. Station is the relationship of the presentng part to an imaginary line drawn between the ischial spines of the pelvis. The ischial spines are two bony prominences that demarcate the middle of the pelvis. 

Although we assess station during the last weeks of prenatal care (or in the case of preterm labor), its most frequent application is in labor. Progress in labor is assessed by means of several parameters, namely cervical consistency (soft to firm), cervical effacement (shortening), cervical position (posterior, anterior, or mid), cervical dilatation (0 to 10 cm) and station (-4 which is just coming into the pelvis to +4 station which is on the perineum or ready to be born). When the top of the fetal head (or other presenting part as in a breech presentation), arrives at the level of the ischial spines, the baby is said to be at 0 station or "engaged.&#8221; 

Primigravidas (women having their first baby) typically engage before labor and may enter labor at -1, 0 or even +1 station. 

Multigravidas (women having their second or greater baby) often engage during labor. _


----------



## dizzy duck

Hi esther, just a quick update my c section has now been confirmed, if I make it that far :happydance:, Its now 16th June, thanks :hugs: XX


----------



## esther

Hey girls! Sorry I've been really slack getting on here. My OH has been on the PC doing work day and night from home, so hard to get on here! I have stolen the computer for a short while though to catch up on everything!

Wow I can't believe we have 3 June mummy's already, that is fantastic news, and they are all boys as well. Someone needs to pop out a girl now, hopefully that someone will be me lol!!! Although from the sounds of it, it might be you Zoey1!!! :) 

I'm booked in for my induction in 11 days, so I hope baby girl wants to come before then, because anything to avoid an induction would be great! I've been getting very crampy so hopefully that means something. I'm trying everything as well, drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea, having sex, eating the most insanely spicy food available, tweaking my nipples lol! At 37 weeks, I was 1cm dilated but cervix was posterior, but after the internal it produced a lot of blood and then the next day lost of mucus plug - the midwife at my antenatal class thinks this may have stirred it up a bit (having the internal) which is a good thing!

Spoke to the midwife at the antenatal class last night when it was over, she works at the hospital that I will be birthing at, and she explained to me what will happen with my induction, should I not go into labour on my own. She said that they will put this tape on my cervix which will stay for at least 12 - 24 hours to ripen the cervix, then after that they will try and break my waters, while putting me on the oxytocin drip to bring on contractions. She said with being induced I will be on a monitor the entire time during my labour to monitor bubs, so I'll be restricted in what I will be able to do, so no showers or baths which I was hoping to use for pain relief. 

So please pray that I go into labour on my own!

Finished washing all baby stuff yesterday and made the little girls first bed. The bassinette sheet sets are so tiny and gorgeous, I can't wait to tuck a little person in underneath them :)


----------



## Zoey1

Hey* Esther*!!! Glad to see you're doing well sweetie! I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and hope that you will deliver prior to an induction. I have good feelings that you will, especially since you've lost your mucus plug and are dilated. :happydance: I bet your little girl's bed is just adorable. You should post pics hun. I forgot to ask... do you have a text buddy? Because... I would be more than happy to update the girls when you go into labor if you'd like. Send me a msg. and I'll give you my cell #. :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all had a awful nights sleep and i want this baby out now ....although in reality i have to wait till i see my consulants on tuesday b4 i want this baby out


----------



## esther

Zoey1 said:


> Hey* Esther*!!! Glad to see you're doing well sweetie! I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and hope that you will deliver prior to an induction. I have good feelings that you will, especially since you've lost your mucus plug and are dilated. :happydance: I bet your little girl's bed is just adorable. You should post pics hun. I forgot to ask... do you have a text buddy? Because... I would be more than happy to update the girls when you go into labor if you'd like. Send me a msg. and I'll give you my cell #. :hugs:

Hey Jenn! I've replied to your message, thanks hun :)

I will clean up my room and take some pics of baby girls bed and all her other stuff. It's all so cute and small..... :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## esther

Serina I'm with you on the lack of sleep. My mind goes crazy at night and I can't settle, and when I finally settle, I'm uncomfortable and have to move positions, then I have to pee, then I wake up with acid reflux and have to pee again, then I fall asleep and wake up with a sore hip and numb fingers! Will it ever end lol!


----------



## flutterbylge

hi can i join as well please? my due date is 24th June


----------



## esther

Hey hun! I've added you to the list! :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok this crazy lady as to go to work :shock:
a 10 hr round trip to newbury so a max of 5 hrs away from home ....i felt i couldnt say no the escort meant to be doing it was rush into hospital at 3am ...5 hrs on way there no kids so i will sleep and on way bk its 2 deaf boys not met them b4 hope they are ok ...been told driver will do everything i just have to sit in car by law ...ive warned them i will need every services lol 200 pound for day which will pay for all taxi,s ect that was used comin to see me last wk ...hubby is signed off for 6 wks due to his op so we need the money ....this baby is comfy anyway so sure i,ll be fine and if not my labours tend to be long so still not worried ...ok dunno who i am tryin to convince u lot or me lmao


----------



## Kitten

Oh serina I wouldn't fancy that!!

Hope you don't have to have your induction esther, I'm being threatened with one on occasion with the IF he stays breech, IF you have excess fluid blah blah but fingers crossed all will remain low risk as I don't fancy it either, it sounds horrible .


----------



## Suze

No babies today??!! I expected to log on and hear of one!

Great news Zoe, that station thing sounds like the way they measure how far the baby's head is engaged her in fifths. She hasn't got far to go though has she?!
Esther I seriously thought you were having your baby because you'd been quiet :rofl: I also hope she comes soon so you don't have to go through induction.

Hope everyone else is OK, apart from the lack of sleep and aches and pains. I'm finding I sleep much better in the mornings after DP has got out of bed! I'm off for reflexology now....


----------



## Lemonpie

Can i be added to the 25th of june list please
Thankyou


----------



## esther

Nope no baby from me yet, just not been able to use the computer because it's been hijacked lol!

Lemonpie - I've added you to our list :)


----------



## amber20

I went to the doctors yesterday and was dilated to a 1.5. Its all down hill from now!


----------



## lilmomof3

no babies from me yet either ladies, but i sure wish my body would kick labor in im so so so sore i have horrid period cramps still i slept like crap. my contractions havent started yet today but give me some time and im sure they will start up again then stop, im so tired of my body teasing me, i have a nst tommrow so we shall see how that goes, im having a load more discharge very clear slimy weird . and pressure is crazy down there wish me luck ladies im under so much stress from the pain im supprised iv not had him yet
i had contractions on and off yesterday they would start go for a hour and half then stop then about hour later start back up again but they wont stay and there 2-3 min apart and very painfull

oh and in 24 hours i will be 37 weeks, finaly


----------



## massacubano

nope no baby here either... just counting down the days of may... tick tick.. tick.. very slow :rofl:


----------



## june09

esther said:


> Nope no baby from me yet, just not been able to use the computer because it's been hijacked lol!
> 
> Lemonpie - I've added you to our list :)

Could you please add me for 29th June, did post a while ago but it got lost in the thread somewhere :cry: lol


----------



## Hunnyx10

Hunnyx10 said:


> Hunnyx10 due possible c-sec 4th june or induction/c-sec 10th june
> 
> will update fully 1st june after last growth scan when i will know if placenta has moved and if she has turned from transverse to head down
> 
> having lil girl

can i be added thanks


----------



## PitBullMommy

No baby yet. :( Had some bleeding yesterday and awful contractions, but then...they just stopped. UGH.


----------



## AubreyK80

Ok so i will be 38 weeks this coming Saturday ....... I have not lost any of my mucus plug. I dont have many BH, and i want something to happen ..... Anything that will give me a sign i will have my baby soon :hissy::hissy:

Everyone keeps telling me that because this is my first i prob will go over my due date, Im so anxious and excited to have my lil boy already, Of course im soooooo Scared and nervous about labor .....:cry:

I go to the OB this friday and he will start checking me Internally so we will see what happens ......

okay Im done Venting ......LOL :)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Bad news for me today :( 

- I am on blood pressure tablets twice a day as it went up to 150/106 !! 
I had it taken 3 times and it just kept rising.
Good news is though the tablets knocked me out 9beta blockers) so I will sleep well tonight!

Also got to prick my finger twice a day and record my sugar levels - so far so good with change of diet, was 6.1 and they want under 7 :)
Bad news is hubby tried it and his was 7.4!

Got to go Friday for a BP check and monday on the maternty ward so will see what that place looks like.

And on last baby of ticker and one callendar month to due date:happydance::happydance:


*Suze,* did you get your gtt results yet?


----------



## Genna

so... I went for a 1.25 mile jog, and man! it made my mild contractions kick up! :wohoo: and I got all excited today because I think Im beginning to loose my plug :yipee: one step closer, one step closer! :dance: lol

*NoSpring*- sorry to hear about the BP..hopefully it settles down! But awesome about your sugar level score! So whats gonna happen with hubby?

*Aubrey*- keep your hopes HIGH! And come on little David! lets get somethin going for your mama now!:hugs: hopefully the OB will have some delightful news!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Genna good for you jogging! I wish I could!!!
And your plug is going whoohoo!!!!! :happydance:

( Hubby is going to ask for a diabetes test, he has all the symptoms and I actually had none! )


----------



## AubreyK80

Genna :happydance::happydance: YAY !!!! 


Im so excited for you that you are starting to lose you Plug .....YAY !!!!!

Your getting closer :) YAY !!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suze

Sorry to hear it SpringChick, but hopefully the silver lining may be that you get some sleep! I didn't get my results today which I'm hoping means all is OK as I presumed the midwife would have range me - she only works Wed pm and Thur am (lucky her!) so I'll ring up again tomorrow. 
I did almost faint at the cashpoint today which was a bit scary, cos it's the slowest machine in the world and my card was in and I was panicking in case I went over and someone nicked my money - yes I know I should have been more worried about fainting/banging my head/bump :rofl: Not sure what caused it.

Come on Genna, you or Lilmom are next I reckon, unless we get another surprise like Butrfly!


----------



## Lemonpie

esther said:


> Nope no baby from me yet, just not been able to use the computer because it's been hijacked lol!
> 
> Lemonpie - I've added you to our list :)

Thanks hun


----------



## Hunnyx10

any more mummies this morning?


----------



## esther

Hunnyx10 I've added you to the list, put you down as 4th June though, if you want me to change the date just let me know or PM me, because sometimes I miss out on a few pages of chat on here!

SpringChick - no good about the blood pressure! I feel your pain, just make sure you are getting lots of rest ok! I found as soon as I started doing too much around the house, even doing the laundry and stacking cupboards mine would rise really high. It's so important so make sure you get your feet up whenever you can and get the OH to do all the house duties :) Hope the medication helps to reduce your blood pressure, and who knows they may want to bring baby on a little earlier than your due date which is exciting!

How is everyone today??


----------



## Hunnyx10

Thanks esther, it might change on the 1st june but i will let you know

hope your feeling good today esther :)

how is everyone else


----------



## massacubano

Oh waiting an waiting still esther... I have done this so many times the rational side of me is saying "sleep now and relax"... but really just want it over with already! But, June will come soon enough. I am trying not to cave into an induction. My ankles feel pretty bad and walking just around the house is abnormally hard. Never mind being in public... *sigh*.... oh wait we wanted this we TTC LOL


----------



## Kitten

God these Braxton Hicks are getting ridiculous!! I'm SO sick of hubby asking "are you sure it isn't labour?" lol. How the hell would I know? I just tell him not to be so stupid every time so it'll be funny when it does happen and I go "YES!"


----------



## BumbleBump

Thought I'd pop in here to say hi to all you girls, should have a lot more time to post now I'm on Mat Leave though it's going scarily fast already - I thought it would crawl but can't believe it's my 4th day off already! And still have sooo much to sort out :(

Is anyone else absolutely exhuasted at this stage? I feel useless! I'm also soo hungry all the time!

Esther - I was wondering if you might be able to update the first thread with when the June mummies pop and which date :blush: If it's too much work then don't worry all, I just like being nosey and seeing when LOs turn up compared to when they're meant to!

Hope you're all keeping well, I'm starting to get a bit nervous now the June mummies are starting to go (though I'm convinced I'll be a July mummy myself, DD was a week overdue). I keep seeing babies and thinking aww, I want one of those! :dohh: Good job really! xx


----------



## Suze

Kitten I had exactly the same thing yesterday, constant BH's! I even had a little pain once which I think was windy but my OH's face was an absolute picture when I squealed - god only knows what they'll be like when it's for real :rofl:


----------



## butrfly

ey ladies!

i keep looking into this thread waiting for who's next to pop! *grin*

(the swelling in my ankles have gone down a bit but my carpal tunnel syndrome has not disappeared. i'm not into BH anymore BUT the pain from my stitches & breastfeeding baby has me all occupied).

can't wait for the next one, though.

do you ladies think we should have a june bugs welcome at the baby & toddler area?


----------



## shorman

Hi ladys I again had to go into hospital as my BH where very painful and they said they where real contractions and that there's nothing I can do really unless my waters break so I have to put up with them grrr oh but it will be June soon! Xxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

*Suze* they told me they wouldnt ring if it was all good, so yours probably is fine :)
They were on the phone at 8.45am with my results. They dont hang around.

*Esther*, thats what I was told to do - to rest, but I'm finding it hard - I'm getting chewed and stressed by relaxing haha!
Been reading about the side effects to my pills (trandate) as well and baby might be born with a few niggles over the first couple of days plus it passes into breast milk - this doesnt help feeling relaxed.

*Butrfly*, lovely seeing your baby in your avator :)


We're getting a rug doctor today and doing all the rugs and carpets today as health visitor coming tomorrow. And my glucose today was 4.7 which I think is probably normal!
ANd I look like i've had another growth spurt and am getting crampy here.


----------



## NoSpringChick

shorman said:


> Hi ladys I again had to go into hospital as my BH where very painful and they said they where real contractions and that there's nothing I can do really unless my waters break so I have to put up with them grrr oh but it will be June soon! Xxx

real contractions :happydance:


----------



## lilmomof3

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
im officaly 37 WEEKS TODAY,.... iv made it hahah iv proved them wrong, baby made it full term. ...........................................................
well any way off that note, i have my nst today not looking forward to it again im so tired and my head a little aky. 
but on a good note today is my twin girls bday there 6 years old today, so think about it 6 years ago today i was in pre term labor with my twins they where born 28 weeks 5days under 3# each its a huge milstone for them im so happy they have come this far .... and for some reason everyone keeps telling me watch helen your going to have your little man today on your daughters bday, my one daughter micah came up to me last night and hugged me and out of no where said mommy gavin is comming tommrow on my bday.. i just laughed it off untill my son said the same thing . lol im sure hes not comming today. i would crap myself if they where right ... we are holding off there bday party till sunday only cuz not sure what this baby wants to do .. im just so sleepy today . any way ladies ill let you know how my nst goes im sure once i get there everything will be fine just my luck lol.. good luck ladies hope to hear some good updates when i get back


----------



## june09

Welldone on making it to 37 weeks lilmomof3 :happydance:

I have just been for my 34 week midwife appointment and well now my blood pressure is no longer a worry as it's gone back to normal :happydance:

But she measured me and I am now measuring 28cm, which at first she was worried thinking thats too small then she checked my notes and realised that at my 32 weeks appointment I was 31cm which was fine. So then she was trying to check the position, and it seems I am now measuring smaller because baby is laying across my stomach. Which if it stays this way then it would mean no vaginal birth for me. So she has booked me in for a growth scan next wednesday, but she really doesn't think it's a growth issue but has to check to be on the safe side and also will have to check the position and if its still laying across on wednesday then will have to discuss with them the possibility of having a c-section if the position doesn't change. When she checked the heartbeat though, could hear that the LO was moving loads and she said it could just be that its a bit of a mover so not to get too worried yet as there is still plenty of time for it to move positions. In the mean time though if I get any signs of labour I have to get straight to the hospital because if still in this position there's no way I could deliever it naturally.

So now it's waiting until wednesday to see what happens at the scan, going to try not to think about it too much until then. 

And I didn't even get my feeding leaflets and dvd that she was going to give me because she got distracted with phoning the hospital :dohh: lol


----------



## massacubano

awesome news lilmomof3.... I know full term is excellent! I have fell flat on my belly and ended up in the ER @ 30 wks.... had false labor at 36wks.. but still cooking! :munch:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

OMG!!!! ithink baby has been saving my heart burn to give it all in one go!!!! lol i've had none at all the whole way through.... until last night, and since last night its killing!!!! im actually gonna cry feels like my ribs are being pulled apart!! that along with the contracting every 10-20 mins for last 2 days is toooo much!!!! lol
Any of yo got any tips for hart burn (apart from the obvious gaviscon lol)
Hope everyone is well!!! and havent missed too much a been sooooo busy lately lol
Who choses till they're 32 weeks pregnant to start a business!!?? lol :(
Lots of love to you alllll
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Genna

how wonderful *lilmom* :wohoo: happy bithday to your little girls! and wouldn't that be something if your little man decided to come today? :hugs:

*june09*, awesome your BP is back to normal! And hopefully bubs turns for you :hugs:

*massacubano*, hope youre feeling ok, what a scare! :hugs:

As for me, I had lots of cramping yesterday and last night :yipee: maybe its something, maybe its not, but I hope so! And my car seat gets here today!!! :dance: I can't wait! now I am so hungry, off to go eat some breakfast:headspin:


----------



## massacubano

TY Genna... that was back the end of march.. just saying I am lucky to be full term with all these mishaps! 

Hope your contractions make some progress. I had some pretty strong ones last night maybe next exam I will show progress :dance:


----------



## AubreyK80

lilmomof3 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> im officaly 37 WEEKS TODAY,.... iv made it hahah iv proved them wrong, baby made it full term. ...........................................................
> well any way off that note, i have my nst today not looking forward to it again im so tired and my head a little aky.
> but on a good note today is my twin girls bday there 6 years old today, so think about it 6 years ago today i was in pre term labor with my twins they where born 28 weeks 5days under 3# each its a huge milstone for them im so happy they have come this far .... and for some reason everyone keeps telling me watch helen your going to have your little man today on your daughters bday, my one daughter micah came up to me last night and hugged me and out of no where said mommy gavin is comming tommrow on my bday.. i just laughed it off untill my son said the same thing . lol im sure hes not comming today. i would crap myself if they where right ... we are holding off there bday party till sunday only cuz not sure what this baby wants to do .. im just so sleepy today . any way ladies ill let you know how my nst goes im sure once i get there everything will be fine just my luck lol.. good luck ladies hope to hear some good updates when i get back

Congrats on Being Fullterm :) YAY !!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Suze

Congrats on full term lilmom and happy birthday to your girls!

Butrfly, glad to hear you're doing well and yes a welcome Junebugs would be good! Little Elijah looks lovely as your avatar!

June09 hopefully baby will turn, have you got an exercise ball to be bouncing on? I had a similar thing happen with the measurements and presentation and baby is now engaged so good luck.

Alicia and Genna good luck with the contractions, hope they progress. I read somewhere that melon is supposed to help heartburn but I can't see it somehow!

Me, I got my GTT results back today and it was 4.8 so it must have been the low renal threshold thingy I have in my urine :happydance:


----------



## PitBullMommy

YAY LiLMom for making it to full term!!!!!

Today I'm feeling okay for once. Still have heartburn, but what else is new? Yesterday was awful though, BH all day and I just didn't feel...right.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey Ladies, Well I guess Im a Maymomma :rofl:
It was a whirlwind of a week....but im so in love and happy. I cant take my eyes off him. Thank you all for your support and congrats!!! Im looking forward to hearing about all of your births as well.:hugs:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Thanks for the heads up Suze!! i really dont mind what it is ill try anything lol!!
Congrats again June/Maymomma!!

Is it worth me buying one of those ball things?? what do they do?? lol i just think they look quite fun to be honest :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you ladies, well nst went fine i was kinda crampy when i got there but not one contraction today, they had me stay a little longer to fill out my hospital forms history and what not she said just incase i end up rushing up this weekend hahah i doubt that will happen my luck my labor has stalled and wont start back up. im so tired today and feel really off not sure why . i had a huge burst of energy last night it was awfull for 3 hours i was full of energy . well ladies good luck ill check in tommrow


----------



## massacubano

lilmomof3 said:


> thank you ladies, well nst went fine i was kinda crampy when i got there but not one contraction today, they had me stay a little longer to fill out my hospital forms history and what not she said just incase i end up rushing up this weekend hahah i doubt that will happen my luck my labor has stalled and wont start back up. im so tired today and feel really off not sure why . i had a huge burst of energy last night it was awfull for 3 hours i was full of energy . well ladies good luck ill check in tommrow

I know, when I went in for a NST once I had zero contractions and all the night before I was hunched over in pain... 

But, this last time I waited from like 9 or 10 pm till 6 am.. and they kept coming... it was very hopeful... but preterm :dohh: so they would not add some pit for me to get going BOOOOO... still cookin' :happydance:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze mine was 4.8 today too!

I cant see how I am diabetic. 
Before breakfast has to be under 5.5 - yesterday it was 5.3 and today 4.8
2 hours after main meal has to be under 7.0 - yesterday 6.1 and today 4.7

So all normal... must just be a part time diabetic me!

---------------

Congrats lilmom!!!!


----------



## Suze

That doesn't sound bad at all SpringChick and doesn't sound diabetic at all! But have the levels dropped because you've been dead good and altered your diet?


----------



## june09

Suze said:


> June09 hopefully baby will turn, have you got an exercise ball to be bouncing on? I had a similar thing happen with the measurements and presentation and baby is now engaged so good luck.

Thanks. No I haven't got an exercise ball, but I think I may just have to go get one. Good to hear though that you had a similar thing and now your baby is engaged. Still time to turn then, I know they say there is but have been wondering about it all day.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze said:


> That doesn't sound bad at all SpringChick and doesn't sound diabetic at all! But have the levels dropped because you've been dead good and altered your diet?

Well yes that could explain it...oops! :blush:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Anyone else had extremly sore boobies like mastitus?
I've had 3 lots today and I swear think they have grown each time.

Baby has also moved more central rather than hanging about on the right.

Can't believe I am officially 29 days to go to due date now :-O


----------



## Suze

June09 I got my exercise ball from Tesco's and it was only £4, seems to have done the job and it's really comfy to sit on!


----------



## june09

oooh i think i shall be taking a trip to tesco's tomorrow then, it's definitely worth trying!


----------



## Suze

I'm 5'7" and got the medium sized one but I probably should have got the large one!


----------



## june09

ahh they come in different sizes i didnt realise lol hmmm well i am only 5'4"


----------



## moose

Had another check today. Still closed right up. Hmmmm doesn't look like I will be going any time early.


----------



## PitBullMommy

Hmm...I guess I spoke too soon about no BH today. TONS this evening...pretty regular too..about 7 mins apart, but not painful, just uncomfy.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Genna*- Lot's of cramping is a VERY good sign and your car seat did arrive so maybe that's a sign as well! Keep us posted. :happydance: 

*Pitbullmommy*! How exciting that your BH are 7 minutes apart? How long does each one last? I wonder if you'll be the next June/May momma. :happydance: 

You never know *Moose... *maybe you'll begin to dilate tomorrow! fingers crossed for you. 

Hey *June09 & Alecia & Kev*, I'm in complete agreement w/ Suze. The exercise ball is awesome and I believe that is why my LO is already at -1 station at 36 weeks. It opens up your pelvis allowing baby to fall more into place.

Hey *Springchick-* I've had very sore boobs lately too. If I accidently rub up against them they burn. So strange. How are you feeling?


----------



## Hunnyx10

spring chick it doesnt sound like your levels are that bad, this morning mine is 7.8 so i am on 24 units of insulin for breakfast and for lunch its 28 units of insulin for dinner i have 32 units of insulin and before bed i have 30 units of insulin and 2 x daily metmormin 
so i wouldn't worry about as your sugar levels are pretty normal 
mine end up going up to around 11+ but then my mum and bro are type 2 so gestational diabetes has been with me for the last 3 pregnancies but this one has been the worse.. 

good luck with the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## massacubano

okay started the graduates thread for us all in clubs forum! :)

when you have babes check in... or I may just add whomever pops! LOL

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/135638-june-bug-graduates-club.html


----------



## PitBullMommy

*zoey1*, I sure hope so! They were about a minute or two long each....now they've stopped again, LOL. 
Off to the new (well, original) OB in a few minutes since I'm hopefully switching back to them....we'll see what they have to say. If they'll do a section then I'll be going back to them. If not then I gotta stay with the crappy new docs. Ugh.


----------



## esther

BumbleBump said:


> Esther - I was wondering if you might be able to update the first thread with when the June mummies pop and which date :blush: If it's too much work then don't worry all, I just like being nosey and seeing when LOs turn up compared to when they're meant to!

Hey hun I would be happy to do that! If the June mummies who have popped can PM me or post in here the dates their LO's came I would be happy to do that! :hug:


----------



## esther

Baby is still inside me, I wish she would get out lol. I really want to avoid an induction.... officially have 8 days left until they induce me, so fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## june09

could i be added to the list please for 29th June?


----------



## esther

Hey hun, no worries at all, I've added you to the list xx


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Baby is still inside me, I wish she would get out lol. I really want to avoid an induction.... officially have 8 days left until they induce me, so fingers crossed ladies.

My Mom was pushing for me to ask about an induction at this visit today. I have bad ankles from a car accident. So, the weight is starting to hurt me. But, I can hold out. I really want a June baby as silly as it sounds :rofl: 

well lemme explain...

so and I have bdays for each month of the year in a row...

MARCH my ds (4) 

APRIL my hubby

MAY my dd (8 ) 

JUNE my stepson (31)... but none of mine LOL (maybe Javi)

JULY my ds (5)

AUGUST me :cake:

SEPTEMBER ds (11)

so you see we have a pattern to fill here :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BumbleBump

esther said:


> BumbleBump said:
> 
> 
> Esther - I was wondering if you might be able to update the first thread with when the June mummies pop and which date :blush: If it's too much work then don't worry all, I just like being nosey and seeing when LOs turn up compared to when they're meant to!
> 
> Hey hun I would be happy to do that! If the June mummies who have popped can PM me or post in here the dates their LO's came I would be happy to do that! :hug:Click to expand...


Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## esther

Well fingers crossed baby stays inside until June, only 11 days left of May so you have a good chance!


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Well fingers crossed baby stays inside until June, only 11 days left of May so you have a good chance!

today I was nesting like a nut ball.... I was covered in dirt planting flowers...

how have you been dear? what is the weather like down under? getting colder I assume since it is hotter here...:blush:


----------



## esther

I am really wanting to nest but I am on strict rest so everytime I start to get in the mood to clean and carry on my blood pressure goes through the roof :(

I've been good, very irritable and moody and uncomfortable but other than that good. Haven't quite come to terms that I will have a baby really soon though, better start getting my head around that! 

Yes it is getting colder down here. We have had some torrential rain past week, Brisbane has gone under in flood waters, so bad they haven't had rain and flooding like this since the historical 1974 floods! Luckily where we are we have missed out on the flooding but just had some heavy rain. I am loving the cooler weather although I still sleep with the ceiling fan on at night because I'm always hot!


How are you doing? Weather must be getting hotter for you guys!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, well no baby yet, lol i woke up horrid back pain and front cramps but it was a constant cramp im trying to clean get some things dun around the house i have noticed im having a lot and i mean a lot of clear kinda little white discharge but its loads of it. i feel the baby trying to go lower down hes pinching nerves in my right hip and butt lol so painfull ill be walking and have to stop dead in my tracks from the pain of my nerves, he deflty feels realy realy low and hes pushing so hard on my cervix im waiting for him to crawl out. lol im peeing a ton more today not sure what thats about but got a constant period cramp low in my belly no contactions again .. i told my ma hmm somthing is up 2 days no contractions whats wrong with me.. lol.. so any way ladies now hoping cleaning and walking with relive a little pain in my back maby stretch it out a little bit good luck ladies


----------



## massacubano

*esther* we are doing well. I had a bit of hormonal moments yesterday. Yes, after about five months of almost no rain to speak of finally s. florida is getting storm after storm! soon the lawn will not be brown! :dance: Hope that BP stays in check, you are very close. :)

*lilmamaof3* I went to super walmart garden section last night. I had major contractions so strong I felt it tensing up in my *ahem* girl parts there. I have an internal next week. I am considering trying anything to show more progress! in reason of course ;) hope yours chill out if they are not progressive, or get you in labor! :)


----------



## Suze

Hi ladies, massacubano thanks for doing the Junebugs graduation thing, I love the big ladybird! Can't wait until we're all over there, it's very exciting at the moment.

I'm hoping for good weather this weekend as I must get the baby clothes washed and want to hang them out!

Our nursery is pretty much finished, if anyone wants a peek I've put pictures on my journal (link at the bottom of here)

Any babies coming this weekend? I reckon there might be! :hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi guys, just a quicky visit from me tonight - I am walking much better and getting up off the settee easier, so reckon she's engaged some more!
But my blood pressure just isnt going down any. Was at the hospital ages getting it done and a trace on the baby who wouldnt wake up and they wouldnt let me go home till she did (told them she isnt a morning person) so a stressful day.
Met health visitor who said we'd see loads of her........
Blood sugars fine again - all i want to do is eat something full of sugar though!
Hospital Monday for more bp checks and they may up my tablets :(
Typical, everything goes smoothly till right at the end.

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Suze

Hi SpringChick, glad everything is OK with baby even though you had a bit of a stressful day. It would be killing me not to eat anything sweet, I have SUCH a sweet tooth!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

just thought i would let you know i think i might be in early labour, i have been getting really bad tightenings since 5.30 am

will update later if anything else happens


----------



## Zoey1

How exciting Hunnyx10!! Definitely keep us posted. Just out of curiosity, how often are you cramping and what's the duration? :happydance:

Hey Suze, I think you might be right!! I wonder how many weekend babies will arrive?


----------



## Hunnyx10

every 10 mins at the moment and about 1 min long

not too worried at the mo 

will update later


----------



## massacubano

Suze:
I hope you are right! would love to add to the JB graduates link this week! when we all pop it should get real busy :dance:

Hunnyx10:
at 35 weeks hope your baby cooks a bit more. I would drink lots of water. That eased mine up at your stage.

NoSpringChick: Glad it seems to be a bit better. Yes, at the end everything seems to hit us :dohh:

Zoey1: hope so! :wohoo:


----------



## butrfly

more junebug grads sound real good. then we can start sharing our ideas on motherhood!


----------



## Kitten

Oh Hunny keep her cooking in there!!

The cotbed came today so I spent the morning putting that up, hubby will be surprised when he gets back tomorrow night hehe. Completely knackered me out though!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Hunny- I hope she sticks it out a few more weeks, but good luck!


----------



## Hunnyx10

hiya ladies, well all seems to have calmed down a lil, but im not taking it as gospel that it wont start back up again, as it this with my son..

will keep you all posted


----------



## lilmomof3

good luck huny , hope all is well. 
well ladies had a few contractions last night got period pains horribly today and mild low back pain losing lots of mucasy plug and i cant stop peeing its horrible... feels like the baby is going further down ouchy... and he decided to flip on to my left hip now any way ladies so far today im ok no contractions just last night but ill keep you posted


----------



## Jkelmum

These babies like to keep us on our toes the last two nights ive had awful backache and period pain then it all just stops i need some sleep :sleep:


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies i posted a thread , i started having more period pains well went to bathroom and now i have very watery bloody color discharge its slowly comming more and more not sure if somthing is starting or not


----------



## butrfly

lilmomof3 said:


> hey ladies i posted a thread , i started having more period pains well went to bathroom and now i have very watery bloody color discharge its slowly comming more and more not sure if somthing is starting or not

maybe you should get yourself to the hospital / birthing center?


----------



## PitBullMommy

Good Luck LilMom! I hope all is well!

I've had a wicked backache all day long and his head has dropped considerably (specially since he's not breech anymore, LOL) into my pelvis and HURTS so much...ugh, I hate that pressure feeling!


----------



## butrfly

i'm sooooo excited for all june bugs!!!! can't wait to see the rest of the LOs!

(btw, has junemomma posted pics of connor yet?)


----------



## Zoey1

lilmomof3 said:


> hey ladies i posted a thread , i started having more period pains well went to bathroom and now i have very watery bloody color discharge its slowly comming more and more not sure if somthing is starting or not

Hey! It sounds like you could've had your bloody show. How exciting! :happydance: It sounds like your time is VERY near.


----------



## Kitten

I am so jealous of you all, I wish I was closer to my due date, I'm still in boring limbo land.


----------



## Jkelmum

Got last night so they was every 9 mins had a bath and some paracetamol at 1am and woke up in strange position on sofa at 3 am crying why i was crying ive no idea unless i was in pain in my sleep ....went to bed with period pain and back ache woke up at 5 with 1 hell of a contraction that i thought this must be it then NOTHING !! ...All I want is a good nights sleep or my baby is that too much to ask ? so we are going on a long walk today i am gunna walk this baby out the lack of sleep is killin me ....never had false alarm b4 although mw says its to do with my body being stopped for so long by the pills that it may take induction to get her out i sooooooo need her to be wrong.
I asked hubby to have a feel up there to see if anything was happening and he freaked out cos sumat moved while he was pokin about lmao told him he better start givin into my sex demands lol Chilli sex and walkin all on the menu tday ive had enough and at least all that will keep my mind busy


----------



## Suze

Kitten said:


> I am so jealous of you all, I wish I was closer to my due date, I'm still in boring limbo land.

Yeah me too, you and I will probably be the last ones standing...in July!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

oh serina lol you made me laugh your hubby..lets hope something happens soon

oh well all has calmed down again, but its what i expected with having low lying placenta an with her transverse, was told this could happen a few times before it gets going properly


----------



## amber20

Yay! he's officially fullterm!!! Now he can come out anytime, like today would be nice!!!


----------



## esther

Has anyone heard from lilmomof3?? I hope everything is okay and fingers crossed baby is on its way!!!

Been getting bad poo pains lately and having clear outs everyday, in fact had a clear out twice today, I hope something is in the works, I want this baby out!

Officially on the countdown now, exactly 7 days to go today until baby will be induced, so she better start releasing those hormones so she leaves my uterus on her own terms....


----------



## massacubano

I think lilmom may be in labor esther! :dance: 

wow just seven days for your induction! woot! awesome...

I had major contractions while sleeping yesterday, each time I have one I hope my water will pop! :rofl:


----------



## 09babyboy

hiya esther,what are you calling your baby?


----------



## esther

Oh excellent news, I can't wait to hear the news from her! Wishing her the best of luck.

Yes 7 days and counting down, but am still clinging to hope that she will come on her own though. I would like to experience that feeling of a baby coming on their own without medical intervention, but anyway I don't really mind, next week I will have my baby and I am stoked.

Oooh I think you will go any day now! Fingers crossed that next contraction breaks those water for you hun!


----------



## esther

09babyboy said:


> hiya esther,what are you calling your baby?

Hey hun, we are going to name her Layla :blush:


----------



## 09babyboy

awww thats a nice name


----------



## esther

Thanks hun! What are you naming your little guy??


----------



## massacubano

still two days shy of my 38 weeks.. wow with my Bubba I was induced at 37.6 that would be just a day... he was born @ 5 15oz kind of tiny...


----------



## Suze

Ooh lilmom has been quiet, could that mean she is 'busy'?! Does she have a text buddy?

I've washed loads of baby's blankets and sheets today and sat in the basking sunshine in the garden just looking at them hanging on the line thinking "this is surreal!!"


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Esther!* 
How exciting that Layla will be here in 7 days. :happydance: Though I have my fingers crossed for you, that she comes on her own. It sounds promising w/ your "clearing out." (especially 2 times today) Woohoo!!


----------



## PitBullMommy

I hope all is well with LilMom!

Good luck to all who are getting really close!!!
I don't know HOW I'm going to do 3 more weeks before the section...ugh!


----------



## Zoey1

I hope *Lilmom* is doing okay! :hugs: 

I know how you feel *Pitbullmommy*! My induction is on June 10th, and I so hope she arrives before then. I'm not sure how I'm going to last another 2.5 weeks. Are you being induced at 39 weeks as well?

Just finished decorating my nursey! :happydance: What do you think?

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21995&stc=1&d=1243189998

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21996&stc=1&d=1243190021


----------



## Suze

Zoey, your nursery is LOVELY! It;s really nice and bright, your little lady's going to love it! x


----------



## june09

Zoey your nursery looks great, it's gorgeous!


----------



## amber20

The nursery looks great! I'm starting to think lilmom is having a baby?


----------



## PitBullMommy

Zoey, the nursery is BEAUTIFUL!!! Nope, no induction for me...C-section at 39 weeks. 

And..I just realized I'm in the last box on my ticker...FINALLY!! WOO HOO!


----------



## Zoey1

I have to agree w/ you Amber... I definitely think Lilmom might be in labor. :happydance: I wonder if she has a text buddy? Thanks for all the nice compliments on the nursery! :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

Zoey I adore the nursery! the crib set colors are my favs! I predict a few more JB's popping by this time next week what you all say?


----------



## butrfly

lilmom3 update? anyone know how to find out if she's in labor?

zoey, the nursery looks perfectly sweet! i like the colors and the theme you put together. i bet your baby's going to feel real nice & cozy in that room!

esther, not too long to wait now. the week will go by so fast! and who knows, Layla might decide to show up before the date!

pitbull mommy, only three weeks left. we've waited for so long to see our babies... what's three weeks more? (a very long time, i know. esp considering how excited you must be!)

suze, i felt the same way when i was doing my laundry pre-elijah. now i watch my husband do the laundry and i still feel it's surreal! 

can't wait to see whose LO decides to come out next!


----------



## massacubano

butrfly said:


> lilmom3 update? anyone know how to find out if she's in labor?
> 
> zoey, the nursery looks perfectly sweet! i like the colors and the theme you put together. i bet your baby's going to feel real nice & cozy in that room!
> 
> esther, not too long to wait now. the week will go by so fast! and who knows, Layla might decide to show up before the date!
> 
> pitbull mommy, only three weeks left. we've waited for so long to see our babies... what's three weeks more? (a very long time, i know. esp considering how excited you must be!)
> 
> suze, i felt the same way when i was doing my laundry pre-elijah. now i watch my husband do the laundry and i still feel it's surreal!
> 
> can't wait to see whose LO decides to come out next!

nope no updates for junemama... this is a holiday weekend in states. Many have plans. Also in US hospital stays are longer.. so it may take a bit for her to get online... as myself usually I would be MIA four up to five days... the hospital stay starts two days after you give birth they discharge you unless ADA (against doctors advice):hug:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Hmm...I gave birth Mon evening with DD and was out Wed afternoon and I'm in the US...didn't leave against doc orders...


----------



## MommaT

I hope all the moms who are or close to being in labour are doing great!! 

The usual hospital stay must be different everywhere. Here they like to keep us in for two days and will ask if your comfortable to go home. If for any reason you feel that you&#8217;d like to stay another day or two you can.


----------



## Zoey1

Ya, I know at my hospital in California (US) the stay is 24 hours unless there are complications. However, usually if the 24hr. mark passes the morning discharge you have to stay until the subsequent morning. Now... for c-sections the stay is usually around 4 days. 

Where in the U.S. do you live Massacubano?

Predictions Anyone? Who do you think will be the next few mommies in June to give birth? I'm thinking Happyfamily123, Lilmom, Esther & Serina. Of course I hope everyone progresses quickly. (including me :rofl:) I guess we'll have to wait on pins & needles to hear. :happydance:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

OMG zoey i loooovvee your nursery!! its sooooocute!!!!

Guess you were all right about lilmomof3!!! lol bless her, CONGRATS HUN!!! :D

I want LO out now!! :( sooo uncomfortable!!! and getting soooo annoyed with the starting and stopping :(.

Hope everyone is ok!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

zoey there many of us that could have our babies this week lol me included as i have been in labour twice in the past 2.5 weeks so who knows

not sure who is lilmoms text buddy, but if you have had your lil bundle congrats hun


----------



## Jkelmum

Theres a thread lilmomof3 has had her lil boy ....wonder who will be first june bug to have a girl


----------



## Hunnyx10

thanks serina


----------



## esther

Big congrats to lilmomof3, I can't wait to see some pics and hear the birth story!! Very exciting. 

How is everyone doing today? Had a pretty non-event day today, still waiting for baby to get the hell out of me! I haven't had any regular contractions, plenty of uncomfortable BH which last for a few mins and plenty of cramping and intestinal bowel pain and plenty of clear outs but no baby!!!

We need a baby girl to be born now, all our June mums have had little boys - not that there is anything wrong with that though :)


----------



## Suze

Yay lilmomof3 has become lilmomof4!! Funny isn't it, how it's all boys. My prediction is Esther next so we have the first June girl!

I'm officially on maternity leave from today :wohoo: although I've been off on the sick for 10 weeks but it feels nicer to say I'm on maternity leave rather than off on the sick because of my pregnancy! The weather is glorious again here, on with the washing!!


----------



## shorman

Hello ladies aww another June bug has popped! Everything has died down for me
:-( getting little pains but nothing amazing grrr. Xx


----------



## esther

Suze great news about the maternity leave!!! Enjoy it, make sure you do lots for yourself like go to the movies and see everything that you want to see, eat lots of junk and go shopping and go out to dinner. This is your special time now hun!

Fingers crossed I do pop soon too hun...


----------



## butrfly

wow. good news about lilmomof3! 4 boys now! where are the little girls?


----------



## PitBullMommy

CONGRATS LilMomof 4!


----------



## june09

congrats to lilmomof3 or lilmomof4 now lol. And wow all these boys, wonder when the first little girl will arrive.


----------



## Jen09

Congrats to everyone so far!! I'm glad everyone, including babies, are ALL healthy, safe and happy! :)


----------



## amber20

Congrats lilmom!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Massive congrats to Helen (lilmom) now where are all the girls lol xxxx


----------



## esther

I'm hoping to provide a girl this week! If not, latest by Monday 1st June :)


----------



## Sonyax

Congrats lillmom xx


----------



## Zoey1

Congrats *Lilmom*!!! 

Alright *Esther... *hurry it up! We are all waiting for that first little girl to arrive. :rofl: :hugs:

Hey *Hunnyx10 & Alecia & Kev*- Didn't realize you both were so close! My fingers are crossed that you will pop soon. Labor dust your way ladies :dust:

Enjoy maternity leave *Suze*!! :happydance:


----------



## moose

Congratulations Lilmom!!!


----------



## Genna

:wohoo: congratulations lilmom!!! And sending :dust: your way for a speedy recovery!

These little boys must be so anxious to get out, come on little girlies!!

Not too much new with me, I've been taking it easy these last couple days, probably a little _too_ easy, but I suppose my body needed the rest. I had a very off night the other night, Had a clear out, and just felt really _off_, I was getting some intense contractions too, but not much since. Everything is still hitting me harder in the evenings.
I have my next appt tomorrow, and I'm going to ask them when they'll do a membrane sweep, if they say I can't have one yet I'm going to ask them to do a pelvic exam. I want to be sure Marley is going to fit through there! lol. But what is the difference if they do a pelvic exam? Does anyone know? And what if they don't want to give me one of those? I just want to be sure (though im sure its not) that it isn't too narrow for a vaginal delivery, if I end up needing a c-sec I want to be prepared!

Hope everyone is well today!! :hugs:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Hello ladies, how are we all doing?? went for a nice LONG walk round the zoo today (about 4 miles ish lol haha), hopefully that might shift her a little bit :D and maybe the pains etc will become more regular lol. We can only hope!! Not likely though as have just sat down and she is rreeealllly active!! lol

Esther tell LO she has surprised us enough staying in that long she can come out now 

Genna i am soooo taking it easy tomorrow, your turn to walk round the zoo hehe...

And thanks you zoey1!! :D :hugs:
 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shorman

Hey ladies everything has got ery boring for me :-( bit of pressure, a few tummy pain and thats it grrr :-( what do you think calm before the storm, just not a happy bunny was having ALL the signs and now there gone! i think a girl will be next .x


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png


----------



## Genna

Alicia, I'll walk (or even run, rather!) anywhere I can! :rofl:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hehehe lets all go for a little jog lol :D
i cant walk anymore my legs hurt lol would if i could as was getting lots of pains as soon as i got in but i think my feet will fall off lol
xxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

and woo just won £15 on a scratch card hehe :D... randomm.. xxx


----------



## massacubano

PitBullMommy said:


> Hmm...I gave birth Mon evening with DD and was out Wed afternoon and I'm in the US...didn't leave against doc orders...

that is about right... 48 hours is the usual. Here is the law link that went into effect.. amazes me how many UK Mom's post the day after... 

https://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1568/is_9_30/ai_53747408/

ETA: mine is up to five when I have an induction.. two for my labor to start and another 48 for stay and then getting settled at home maybe :)


----------



## massacubano

Zoey1 said:


> Ya, I know at my hospital in California (US) the stay is 24 hours unless there are complications. However, usually if the 24hr. mark passes the morning discharge you have to stay until the subsequent morning. Now... for c-sections the stay is usually around 4 days.
> 
> Where in the U.S. do you live Massacubano?
> 
> Predictions Anyone? Who do you think will be the next few mommies in June to give birth? I'm thinking Happyfamily123, Lilmom, Esther & Serina. Of course I hope everyone progresses quickly. (including me :rofl:) I guess we'll have to wait on pins & needles to hear. :happydance:

my prediction was lil mom next and she went! so... serina is next maybe? happyfamily is showing progress hmmmmm :)

I am in FLA....


----------



## NoSpringChick

Congrats littlemom!!!!! :hug: looking forward to seeing a picy :)
----------------------------------


I've had the worst day today - spent 5 hours in hospital and been worried sick.
Babies hb was 180 at one point and I was chewed to ribbons - my bp hasnt come down any for being on meds.

First m/w tells me I will be kept in, that I am cutting off the babies blood supply by lying on the bed wrong, I might start fitting and it could be fatal and that I have pre-eclampsia and will be induced!
I started crying ---------------- doctor comes round, checks me over good and proper and he tells me to just double my meds and I can go home!

She got me So stressed out when she should have said nothing - how would she know what was going to happen?
So after a few hours babies hearbeat goes down to normal range - 120's - 140's - she relaxes when they want her to and wakes up when they want her to - unfortunately my bp stayed really high but my blood tests were normal again, urine normal and they were happy that the baby was fine.

Anyway got to go back to be re-assessed on Wednesday :(

So had a hot curry tonight as just want her out now!


----------



## Suze

Oh SpringChick what a day and a worry, that is totally crap that you were told you had pre-eclampsia, needed to be induced, would fit AND that you are lying on the wrong bed WTF??!!

Hopefully the increased meds will do the trick, I'm sure they caused your stress to put up baby's heartbeat too! 

I had a bit of a shock today, I was bleeding. However I am 99% certain it was.....urgh this is so awful.....a burst pile :blush: Bit difficult to tell where the blood coming from but pretty sure that was it, will mention to mw on Wednesday. Oh the glamour!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Don't be embarrassed *Suze.* Sadly, I had a small bit of blood a couple of days ago and I'm SURE it's because of my damn pregnancy hemorrhoids. :blush: Pregnancy really is so glamorous huh?! :rofl:

Good luck at your appt. on Wednesday *Genna*! Hopefully they will be willing to do a membrane sweep. A membrane sweep is performed during an internal exam. The Dr. will simply "sweep" a finger around your cervix (neck of your womb). The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labor. A membrane sweep increases the likelihood that labor will start within 48 hours. It has a higher chance of working if your cervix is already softening and preparing for labor. It does not increase the risk of infection to either you or your baby. 
However, if the only reason you want the sweep is to make sure your vaginal canal is sufficient for birth, a pelvic will do. :hugs: Let us know what happens.

I'm sorry *NoSpringchick*- What a crappy day you had! :hugs: Please make sure to let us know what happens on Wednesday. Also, I would try not to worry too much (if that's possible) and go by what the doctor says. I know midwifes are wonderful, but the OB training in med school is much more powerful. :winkwink:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi Suze, yes pregnancy is full of glamour! It's something when a burst pile is something you hope is happening!! :hugs: Yeh I would mention it to your m/w, she'll prolly tell you it's quite common if not a pain (in the butt?) - I only seem to get piles when I am not pregnant - it was the one pregnancy thing I was fully prepared for!

Thanks Zoe :) I'm trying not to worry but I can't sleep now so up really early for me. 

Just did my glucose test and was 5.4 which is the highest it's been on a morning, so looks like my curry last night caused a spikke, but still 1 point under 5.5 I suppose.
And just been sick there.
Also woke up with mild period pains but they have gone off now bahhhh.

Midwife was due to visit today but not sure if she will now. Am thinking of asking about a c-section saying as I am over 35 and having problems, espesh with babies hb going through the roof. I'm not feeling too confident about birth at all.

Anyhooooooooooo.... have a lovely day ladies (and sorry for my moaning on.)


----------



## esther

SpringChick sorry to hear you had such a horrible hospital experience. I have had a few CTG's over the last couple of weeks and my bubs heart rate was up around 180 at times, just depends how active they are at the time. Rest up and try not to stress, and bring that bp down. Your baby girl might be here sooner rather than later, I think once you reach 37 weeks they may even consider inducing you early or c-section - so you might be meeting your precious LO sooner rather than later. 

How is everyone doing today?

I had my last antenatal visit today with the doctor. BP was a bit up there so just had to go home and rest and wait for baby to come otherwise Sunday is the D-Day! I also got discharged from the antenatal clinic, so I've finished there, another milestone complete and now I just need my baby to arrive.

Still getting period like cramps but nothing yet...

Genna - be prepared for your internal to hurt a bit hun. No one ever told me that they are painful, and I was taken off guard. It's not terrible but just remember to breathe and try and stay relaxed while they are doing it. I also bled a little afterwards and had increased discharged and also lost some plug after it. Good luck hun!


----------



## Kitten

I'm having a bleurgh time of life at the moment, I just want to curl up in a ball and cry for the rest of eternity, lovely times.


----------



## Suze

:hug: Kitten, is it general third tri pregnancy getting you down? We've not that long to go now and then you'll meet Theakston and hopefully we'll all forget about the bleurgh bits of pregnancy! x


----------



## Cat2008

Hello Ladies, I havent really been responding to any posts just reading alot. But I thought I would post today since I had a pretty rough night the other night. I was just wondering have any of you ladies already dilated a few weeks before your due date? Im due june 30th and am already dilated 1cm and soft cervix.. Was just wondering, Im tired of reading stuff from google, so I thought I would ask here. 
Anyway hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## massacubano

Moments like these make me hate third tri! you poor girls...

NSP: I would predict they do an induction soon yes? maybe wait till the 37 mark.. but I say right now if I were your Doc you would go in. :(

Kitten: *hugs* hear you!

esther: ah soon! darn hate when these cramps are unproductive! I mean if they were doing something I would not mine the pain.

Suze: ick piles... yep want mine removed after i am DONE with kids... which should be June 2009 :rofl:

well its very silent in here... maybe we will have news of many pops soon!


----------



## massacubano

Cat2008 said:


> Hello Ladies, I havent really been responding to any posts just reading alot. But I thought I would post today since I had a pretty rough night the other night. I was just wondering have any of you ladies already dilated a few weeks before your due date? Im due june 30th and am already dilated 1cm and soft cervix.. Was just wondering, Im tired of reading stuff from google, so I thought I would ask here.
> Anyway hope everyone has a great day!

@ 35 weeks I was 2 cm & 50% now I am 38 and have no idea... baby is not coming anytime soon.. no bloody show or anything good to report jk :blush:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Cat2008*- I was 1 cent. dilated at 35 weeks and not effaced at all. At my 36 week appt. I was 2 cent. dilated and 50% effaced.


----------



## PitBullMommy

WOW, I have a HUGE burst of energy out of nowhere today! Yesterday I was exhausted and dizzy and faint all day. Today I woke up and was ready to clean and take care of DD and everything. The past few weeks I've been exhausted and dizzy, couldn't stand for more than a few mins (had to SIT to make pancakes!)...now...No problem! Soon as DD went down for am nap I had the LR clean and picked up and swept. Then, she just went down for afternoon nap and I cleaned it and swept it again (4 cats and a dog, plus a toddler, I HAVE to sweep a LOT!). I'm a little concerned though...I got like this about 3 days before I went into labor with DD....here's hoping!


----------



## AubreyK80

Hey june Bugs how is everyone ???

I had my appointment last friday and he did the first internal exam and let me say that it hurt soooooo bad . OMG !!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

I think i cried after it hurt so bad ...after we got home i had a pain like nothing i felt around my ribcage and entire belly, i could barley walk, so we called the nurse and she said it was normal after the exam, it took about 2 hrs for me to feel okay, the nurse said i may bleed a little which didnt happen .... But i was totally closed .... he told me im still "Simmering " ..... I was so disappointed i was hoping for something ...Im not looking fwd to getting checked again since it hurt so bad .... Anyone else feel it was that painful ???? Yikes !!!!!!

Anyone still not droped at this point ?? I havent dropped at all and i still feel movements pretty high up .... Anyone else ???????????

Thanks as always :)

Anyway .... Im just anxious and want my little boy already ......

Hugs to all .....:hug::hug:


----------



## PitBullMommy

*Aubrey* :hug: I'm sure he'll be here soon! I hope you feel comfier quickly!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Aubrey*! I'm sorry your internal was so painful. I totally understand though. I had an internal w/ the stripping of my cervix and I almost passed out from the pain. However, once I left the Dr's. I felt a bit raw, but didn't have any pain around my ribcage or belly. That sounds awful. I did bleed though, losing my mucous plug. Don't worry though hun... internals seem to get your cervix irritated, so here's to you softening & dilating! :hugs: I hope your LO arrives soon!!!

Exciting *Pitbullmommy*! Let's hope your time is very near. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jkelmum

Can u update my name with induction booked 1st june plz xxx


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Esther Darling! Can you change my due date to June 10th for my induction?
Thanks sweetie! :hugs: How are you feeling today?


----------



## massacubano

woot *serina*... I knew you would be one of the upcoming girls! congrats on the induction date. :)

*aubrey* I have really found that the person doing the internal is really on if it hurts bad or not. I have two doctors in the practice and one was so gentle I could hardly feel the exam. The other had me in tears, yikes wonder which one will be on call when I go!

*pitbullmom* sounds very nesty! wooo could be soon! any extra energy you have toss to me! very drained... I want a nap

*zoey* hey there! how is the weather in cali....

hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Massachubano! The weather is pretty nice, just a wee bit warm though at 95. I live in Northern Cal, so the summers here are brutal! I'm waiting for the 120 degree weather, yuck! At least I won't be pregnant during that time. How's the weather in Florida? 

Okay ladies... today I am 37 weeks and need lots of BnB positive thinking. This entire pregnancy I've dealt with severe sciatica & a tail bone fracture. I've been on pain meds, but have tried not use them. The pain has been unreal and I am SO READY for my little girl to arrive. Please Please Please wish me luck and creative visualize that I will go into labor... today is good. :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## Suze

Zoe - sending labour :dust: for you for today!! Wow 95 degrees, Northern California certainly beats Northern England, we had hail stones today!!

Actually I think we all need some labour :dust:

I can't believe it will be June next week. Aubrey I think my bump has dropped and 2 weeks ago I was told that my baby was 1/5th engaged but I am still getting lots of very very strong movement up high and in the ribs. I go to the mw again tomorrow so will be interesting to see if any more engaged. My BH's are very very regular now and also start and are strongest at the top of my bump


----------



## Zoey1

Thanks so much *Suze*! I'm throwing some labor dust everyone's way!! :dust: Bring on the babies ladies! 

Hey *Aubrey-* I forget to mention as Suze did above, but my Dr. said I was in -1 station (almost zero station) engaged and I still feel a ton of movement and kicks in my ribcage.


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze * Good Luck tomorrow at your appointment with your midwife hun .......
Zoey1 * thanks for letting me know because i still get very high movements and i guess i thought when you got closer the movements wouldnt be so high up anymore ..... again thanks ladies as always ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Genna

yaay! this was fun! exactly what i needed for the end of a poo day :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







cat butt.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## esther

Hey ladies, I've updated due dates for you!

Aubrey - omg I know what you mean about the internal!!! They are horrible aren't they. I had one at 37 weeks and no one told me how much they hurt. I struggled through it and bled afterwards - they really are not gentle at all. Although they can be good to stir something up with your cervix and get labour started earlier!

How is everyone today? Baby is still not here and not showing any signs of being here yet, I have 4 days left until my induction.


----------



## esther

Jenn, good news about your induction date but definitely hoping that your little girl comes on her own so you can avoid an induction as well.


----------



## Zoey1

Love the belly art *Genna.* Very fun! 

Hey *Esther*- I can't believe it's only 4 days until your induction! Excited/Nervous? Is your hubby super excited too? However I do hope your LO decides to arrive on her own, instead of going the induction route. Starting tonight, I will positively think that you WILL go into labor w/in the next few days. Come on Layla!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## butrfly

yup. keeping ym fingers crossed for you, esther. hope Layla comes before then.

fingers crossed for you, too, zoey. hope your little girl decides to arrive before induction date!


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck serina and zoey on your induction dates hope fully i will know more monday on when mine will be

esther good luck for your inducation too not long now


----------



## Suze

Genna I LOVE your bump art :rofl: I want one!


----------



## Kitten

Morning ladies, feeling a lot more positive today now I've stopped working! I posted a thread somewhere about my dramas yesterday but lets just say I've taken the rest of the week as sick and was finishing on Friday anyway. I'm going to go in on Friday morning and clear out my desk and say goodbye to everyone and give my keys back etc. and then I can just forget about them completely until they get in touch with my hearing date or whatever for this stupid facebook incident. I just feel TONNES better not being in that building with them. 

We were going to cancel our weekend away because our car needs fixing and they can't do it til Monday but it turned out we couldn't get a refund so we've forked out £75 for trains instead. I'm sure it'll be worth it :)

And now I'm off work I can keep tabs on you lot better, yay! I always read through all your posts but never have the time or effort to note down everyones names and whats going on with them so I can comment and always feel guilty about it!


----------



## esther

Genna - the bump art is fantastic, so cute (I can't reveal my belly at the moment because I got a little too close to the stove and burnt my belly and have yucky blisters on it).

Thanks girls for the labour dust, I really hope something happens before Sunday. OH is getting excited, he was gushing how he can't wait to hold his baby girl and stare at her little face although he is worried about how she will look just after labour with her squashed and bruised little face - I have reassured him that it goes away very quickly after birth.

Jenn - it hasn't really hit me that I will be starting the labour process in 4 days, I better get used to the idea. I was like this before my wedding as well and the night before it finally hit me, so Saturday night I doubt I will be getting any sleep at all. I am very excited about it all though and really hope that the induction works and they don't have to try too hard to get it going.

Suze - I hope something starts up for you soon, good sign that your BH have increased in intensity and regularity. Fingers crossed hun.


----------



## esther

Kitten - glad you are feeling better now you are on maternity leave and no longer working. It's nice to know that you can sleep in and relax before bubs arrives. Make sure you enjoy yourself and pamper yourself ok! And of course get lots of sleep, that is what everyone keeps telling me.

xx


----------



## Suze

Esther - blisters on your bump from the stove??!! How awful hun, I hope they get better soon :hugs: You really didn't have to go to such lengths to coax her out you know though :rofl:


----------



## june09

Hope all the June mums are doing ok today.

I'm feeling a bit weird today, think its nerves coz i am going for a growth scan at 3:30. Don't know why I am so nervous, my MW wasnt really worried about the growth more the postion and if thats the case I know theres still time for that to change. 

Anyway suppose I best go and at least try make myself look half decent to go to the hospital, don't think they will appreciate me turning up in my pyjamas.


----------



## Kitten

Esther - thanks, and lots of labour dust for you!

June09 - good luck at the growth scan, I'm sure all will be fine x


----------



## massacubano

Genna said:


> yaay! this was fun! exactly what i needed for the end of a poo day :rofl:

love it! I have wanted the kids to paint me with this PG and I am running out of time.. but have a massive canvas now! :rofl:


----------



## esther

Suze said:


> Esther - blisters on your bump from the stove??!! How awful hun, I hope they get better soon :hugs: You really didn't have to go to such lengths to coax her out you know though :rofl:

Yep was cooking the other night and got too close to the stove, well my bump did and spat hot oil all over my bump, so have yucky blisters which have popped because they rub up against my clothing and are now all scabbed up :dohh:

Looks gross but they are healing really well, been putting lots of zinc cream on them which is doing the trick! 

But not even a burn from the stove wants to coax her out lol.


----------



## esther

Ladies can you believe our babies were once like the little alien looking shrimp/prawn looking things from the first box of the ticker???? How amazing is it considering what they look like now...


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Esther - blisters on your bump from the stove??!! How awful hun, I hope they get better soon :hugs: You really didn't have to go to such lengths to coax her out you know though :rofl:
> 
> Yep was cooking the other night and got too close to the stove, well my bump did and spat hot oil all over my bump, so have yucky blisters which have popped because they rub up against my clothing and are now all scabbed up :dohh:
> 
> Looks gross but they are healing really well, been putting lots of zinc cream on them which is doing the trick!
> 
> But not even a burn from the stove wants to coax her out lol.Click to expand...

ouch yes on the "for laughs" thread about pregnancy.. I listed burned my bump! yep and yesterday I scratched it too with the oven door.. opps! hope yours heals up fast esther :hug:


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> Ladies can you believe our babies were once like the little alien looking shrimp/prawn looking things from the first box of the ticker???? How amazing is it considering what they look like now...

from prawn to baby... on tv tonight! :rofl:

yes, amazing! even more amazing I have known some of these chickies since I posted I had a :bfp: clearly recall clairy coming in soon after me! lol and others


----------



## esther

They get in the way of everything lol! I hope your tum heals up as well. I honestly look like I have a disease with all these little scabby spots on my tummy. The doctor looked a bit shocked when he was assessing me at my last antenatal appointment, so I had to promptly explain to him what happened before he quarantined me!


----------



## esther

massacubano said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can you believe our babies were once like the little alien looking shrimp/prawn looking things from the first box of the ticker???? How amazing is it considering what they look like now...
> 
> from prawn to baby... on tv tonight! :rofl:
> 
> yes, amazing! even more amazing I have known some of these chickies since I posted I had a :bfp: clearly recall clairy coming in soon after me! lol and othersClick to expand...

Just bizarre and crazy and amazing! I was looking over my ultrasound pics the other night. I have one from 8 weeks when I had a scan for a threatened miscarriage - she is about 2cm big looks like a round ball with four little buds for arms and legs, then our 12 week scan she's about 6cm long and I remember her bouncing off the walls like a little fish, then her 18 week scan and she looks like a baby.... I feel very blessed I have been able to see her grow inside me and see her turn into a little person.


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hey ladies how is everyone?? just had a nice walk around town (3 hours :D) hoping to persuade LO to come out now... lol.

How is everyone getting on?? anyone getting any closer?? :D

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## massacubano

esther said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esther said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can you believe our babies were once like the little alien looking shrimp/prawn looking things from the first box of the ticker???? How amazing is it considering what they look like now...
> 
> from prawn to baby... on tv tonight! :rofl:
> 
> yes, amazing! even more amazing I have known some of these chickies since I posted I had a :bfp: clearly recall clairy coming in soon after me! lol and othersClick to expand...
> 
> Just bizarre and crazy and amazing! I was looking over my ultrasound pics the other night. I have one from 8 weeks when I had a scan for a threatened miscarriage - she is about 2cm big looks like a round ball with four little buds for arms and legs, then our 12 week scan she's about 6cm long and I remember her bouncing off the walls like a little fish, then her 18 week scan and she looks like a baby.... I feel very blessed I have been able to see her grow inside me and see her turn into a little person.Click to expand...

Yes had my "threatened miscarriage" paper from the ER... not a fun thing to look at. He was a little gummy bear when we had the u/s (scan) @ 12 wks.. She did not want me to see the screen... had it turned totally away. When I knew he was moving.. I asked to look... glad I did. :)


----------



## Suze

I too looked at all my scan pics the other day, we have one from 6+1 where we just had 'little dot'! Amazing to see the growth, and it will be amazing to show our children. I would love to have seen pictures of myself that small in the womb!!

Just had my mw appointment and baby is now 2/5ths engaged in the pelvis :happydance: 
I was offerred a consultant appointment regarding early induction because of my SPD but I chickened out!!!!! I am getting a tens machine next week from the physio and said I'd give that a go first and if I'm still getting no sleep will take the consultants appointment!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Good news from me :happydance: - don't have to be seen till next wednesday now as blood pressure has dropped to a safe level :) and babies hb was nice in the 120's steady :cloud9:
And will see a consultant next visit - and baby is expected to be between 9lb and 10lb if I get to 40 weeks but will have scan at 38 weeks (they've stopped measuring my belly now lol!) and she said they don't really consider a c-section unless baby is around 12lb and i'm not to worry as if I get into trouble then they will do a c-section.

And am sat here with wet flannels on boobs as this is the only cure to really sore boobies! M/w said to wear a tight bra but that makes it worse! Better to keep them free and cool :blush:

And had a Fredo and glucose was only 5.6 (got to be under 7.0) so that was really good - all in all a succesful day! 
-----------------------

Alicia dont know if i am getting any closer but since starting the raspberry leaf tea my pains have picked up and they woke me up last night...but unfortunately may have been wind :dohh:

Esther :hug: for your blisters! Yes these bellies get in the way and I think if anyone ends up with no belly incidents they have been lucky!
Mine has got a few cat scratches as they use my legs to jump over to get on the windowsill but my belly has been getting in the way.

Hope everyone is good and looking forward to the Australian sun we're supposed to be getting over the weekend!



Suze, yay for yours to be even more engaged :) She's doing a good job there!!! 

I don't know how much mine is now but when I asked one m/w she said she's really low (whatever that means)


----------



## NoSpringChick

p.s. - all my bags are packed!!! (about time i know!)


----------



## Suze

Great news SpringChick about the BP! I think the best news is that you were able to eat chocolate though :rofl:

My bag is kind of packed, baby's isn't as I'm thinking about buying a changing bag which I'll use to put baby's stuff in. So far I've only got the Boots freebie. 
I have washed and ironed all the clothes now.

Come on babies we're almost ready for you!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

good news about BP *Springchick*!! :D
And bubs moving down *Suze*
Got really strange uncomfortable pains at top of my bump this eve, even though bubs is really far down lol :S wierd.
Prob cos i ate nearly a whole BIG bag of hot chilli crisps to try get her out hehe (they were sooooo horrible!!!) Lets see what happens!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Haha Suze, yes the chocolate was up there for sure for todays good news :)
I think I put too much in the babies bag, enough clothes to see her a week probably!

Forgot to mention my bargains from Wilkinsons last week!
75% off changing bag, fleece liner, cosy toes and a baby carrier all in furry dalmation print with 'Born to be Wild' on - should have been £90 odd pound, and got the lot for £23 ish!


----------



## NoSpringChick

chili crisps :rofl: sounds like youre desperate :happydance:
go with pineapple cottage cheese, it worked for my cat!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

NoSpringChick said:


> chili crisps :rofl: sounds like youre desperate :happydance:
> go with pineapple cottage cheese, it worked for my cat!

ewww that sounds just as nasty as the crisps were!! :rofl: might just try it hehe.
Like the sound of your chcolate more... could try both together... surely anyone will want to get away from that, id definately be popping out hehe.

Blimey them wilko bargains sound fantastic!! hmmm i gota love shopping hehe
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shorman

Hi ladys had lots of period like pains today plus m/we said she has dropped some more a few sharp bh now so
Am eating curry crisps with a glass of pineapple juice see if that help me progress x


----------



## Suze

What's with the chilli crisps girls they sound horrible :rofl:

The pineapple sounds good though, does it have to be fresh or does tinned do the same?


----------



## Zoey1

Oh *Esther *you poor thing! I just read the post about burning your belly w/ hot oil. Ouch!!! I hope your tummy heals quickly. :hugs: Layla giving you any signs tonight?

Great news *Suze*, that your pelvic showed 2/5ths engagement. Your LO is making progress. :happydance: 

*Shorman & Alecia & Kev*- it sounds like you're both making good progress w/ BHs. Keep us posted.

*NoSpringchick-* Woohoo on your normal BP!

As for me, nothing much is going on. Other than my LO scratching my cervix w/ what feels like a talon (sharp pointy nail). She's probably just pushing her head down more, but WOW does it feel painful. Oh and... TMI- my vagina is crazy swollen. :blush: Gosh I hope this goes away soon. 

p.s. the chili crisps sound nasty. :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Suze said:


> What's with the chilli crisps girls they sound horrible :rofl:
> 
> The pineapple sounds good though, does it have to be fresh or does tinned do the same?

Fresh and 8 of them to work lmao


----------



## dizzyspells

serina27 said:


> Suze said:
> 
> 
> What's with the chilli crisps girls they sound horrible :rofl:
> 
> The pineapple sounds good though, does it have to be fresh or does tinned do the same?
> 
> Fresh and 8 of them to work lmaoClick to expand...

:sick::sick: OMG 8 of them!!!! Jeez the thought of getting through 8 is gonna send me into labour!!


----------



## Jkelmum

*Update on me*

Rang day unit as baby is lazy still ....I am being seen at 2pm really hopin they keep me in as i feel at home they cant monitor me enough ive been reading up waters going early and there are lots of risks to not delivering with 48 hrs :( and i wanna be checked on lots x


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck serina


----------



## Zoey1

Good luck at your appt. Serina. :hugs: Let us know how it goes. Thinking of you.


----------



## dizzyspells

serina27 said:


> *Update on me*
> 
> Rang day unit as baby is lazy still ....I am being seen at 2pm really hopin they keep me in as i feel at home they cant monitor me enough ive been reading up waters going early and there are lots of risks to not delivering with 48 hrs :( and i wanna be checked on lots x

Good Luck Hun.Hope they get you in and keep an eye on her for you.Must be so worrying for you,I know I would be going out of my mind.Let us know how you get on.Fingers crossed and will be thinking of you.xx


----------



## Kitten

Good luck Serina, hope all is well.

You guys and your pineapple cottage cheese and chilli crisps, lmao. For Gods sake, just drink some off milk and be done with it, rofl. As soon as I hit 37 weeks I'm going to revisit all my IBS trigger foods and see if that does the trick, hehe. Maybe not eh?

Was tossing and turning all night with the bloody sore hips and was glad of a lie in. Still feel a bit tired though, could do with a nap and I've only been up 2 1/2 hours, hehe.


----------



## dizzyspells

I know how you feel Kitten,I feel really ikky today and had a rough night last night!No sleep for me though,school hols and have dd at home.She is as good as gold though!!x


----------



## esther

Hi ladies, how are you all today? Any new June mummy's yet? I am looking out waiting to hear something about Channy, hopefully everything is going well for her.

Had a massive day of nesting, did heaps of washing clothes and cleaning my bedroom up and baking cakes - maybe a labour sign.... who knows.


----------



## Kitten

Dizzy - Thank God your daughter is a saint, hehe. 

Esther - Nest away, at least you'll get everything done even if she doesn't show up soon, hehe.

I was going to start washing baby clothes today but the weather was awful so didn't see the point as I couldn't hang them out. Of course now it's sunny and I'm kicking myself but hey, I've got 4 weeks left!


----------



## june09

Good Luck Serina, hope all goes ok.

And hope all that nesting is a sign of labour for you esther.

Hmm for some reason today everything I eat or drink is just tasting funny and making me want to be sick. But I am too hungry to not eat it lol


----------



## massacubano

Hey chickies! I come in each day to see if anyone popped! no news? 

NSC: Glad your BP went down! excellent news :yipee:

Serina: I hope induction goes smooth for you. I am sure you will have lil girl before the 48 hours.

Also, 8 pineapples would sent me to the ER for severe vomiting! not to mention the acid burn from over eating... shame it could not be one.. I would do it! 

Oh what else? I forget who wrote what LOL... esther keep an eye on the burns... my bump has a little nick on it from getting in my way again! it won't heal either? weird... have to apply some cream.


----------



## esther

I have found my wounds take a lot longer to heal during pregnancy. Try some zinc cream, it has worked really well for me! They are fading though!


----------



## Jkelmum

bk Lily is happy but they are concerned about her lack of get up and go as the doc put it so tomorrow i have to have doppler scan to measure blood flow and oxygen going to baby and another ctg ....they took bloods to check for infection so fingers crossed everything will be ok feel more reassured tday :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Glad it went well today Serina, and you are feeling more positive. :hug:

Everyone else: I cant wait to get to 37 weeks to start eating pineapple again - not had any since I found out I was preg! :rofl:


----------



## esther

Babyshambelle - enjoy your pineapple now if you are really craving it, I just read in my pregnancy book that you need quite a large amount of pineapple to trigger anything lol - I ate some the other day in hope it would do something, then I read that and was let down :)


----------



## esther

It's almost 3am here, and I still haven't gone to bed which isn't unusual because I am having a terrible time getting to sleep lately.... but I just baked the most divine looking cake. 

It's a chocolate cake with iced with a vanilla cheesecake ganache, topped with strawberries and flaked chocolate. It looks so good although I have no real want to eat it lol, in the fridge right now for people to eat tomorrow.


----------



## esther

serina27 said:


> bk Lily is happy but they are concerned about her lack of get up and go as the doc put it so tomorrow i have to have doppler scan to measure blood flow and oxygen going to baby and another ctg ....they took bloods to check for infection so fingers crossed everything will be ok feel more reassured tday :)

Hi Serina, I hope everything is ok! Glad to hear that she's happy, and I'm sure she's just having a lazy rest and that everything else is perfect.

Sending you my best wishes :hug:


----------



## Suze

Esther...share the cake out, it sounds GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## esther

It definitely looks pretty scrumptous, just hope that the taste matches the appearance of it lol! I am such an idiot, I started making the cake earlier in the night and I accidentally put A WHOLE CUP of baking soda in the mix instead of just a teaspoon, my brain really wasn't switched on, so had to start from scratch again. I just hope I didn't put any surprise ingredients in the cake!

LOL


----------



## Suze

Whole cup??!! Ah you're mind is elsewhere hun, and that is some pretty serious nesting going on. I soooo hope something happens for you soon. 
I just had reflexology today which was lovely and she had a little prod in the reflexes that stimulate the uterus...well I am almost 37 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

serina27 said:


> bk Lily is happy but they are concerned about her lack of get up and go as the doc put it so tomorrow i have to have doppler scan to measure blood flow and oxygen going to baby and another ctg ....they took bloods to check for infection so fingers crossed everything will be ok feel more reassured tday :)

Glad your feeling a bit better about it all :happydance:. Good Luck for tommorow,least they keeping an eye on her.xx


----------



## esther

Yep a whole cup of baking soda/bi-carb soda lol, and I even sifted it in there too, such a dunce today haha. I really do hope something happens soon. I have had another 'clear out' tonight, and do have some cramping going on but nothing regular as usual. 

The midwife at my antenatal clinic actually recommended reflexology - I hope it works for you! She also told me that there is like a pressure point near your ankles that you can press to trigger contractions!


----------



## dizzyspells

Ooh Esther please send me some cake too,it sounds sooo yum!!x


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hehehe *Esther* some 'suprise' ingredients sound urm.. interesting, and fun :D.
Gotta make a tedy bear cake in a bit, was meant to make it today but forgot to buy half the ingreadients at the shop, now gotta wait for OH to get back to go get them lol woops, how dumb!!... oh well i have an excuse :D

Glad everything went well *Serina*!! :D

Ahhh i anyone else getting seriously fed up with things stopping and starting??? lol
Think im actually considering the 7 pineapples!! i do like them! utmight be slightly painful on the tounge haha

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## esther

I'm sick of things stopping and starting as well hun, it really sucks! Good luck with the teddy bear cake :)

Things to try - pineapple, nipple stimulation, curry hot hot curry, castor oil shots (yuck)


----------



## Genna

alicia.. oh my gosh YES! Just a wee bit fed up :growlmad: I bought 2 pineapples the other day, cut one and put it in the blender cause I figured it'd be eaiser to just drink it really fast...errm, no! I still have the other one, if I could manage 8 I would, but I really don't think it's possible :shock: and I love pineapple!!!! :(

Esther, are you gonna give the castor oil a try? I have a bottle of it I found (god knows why we had it in the first place???:shrug:) up in the cabinet, and was seriously thinking about it, but I don't know if I want a dodgy stomach at this point :dohh:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

esther said:


> I'm sick of things stopping and starting as well hun, it really sucks! Good luck with the teddy bear cake :)
> 
> Things to try - pineapple, nipple stimulation, curry hot hot curry, castor oil shots (yuck)

hmm just the word shots sounds good at the mo lol.
Have had OH driving over speedbumps o my side of the car deliberately hehe
Hasn't one anything just is fun :D
Gonna try the HOT curry tonight me thinks :D
Hope things move along with you soon hun! 
come out babies!!!!! lol
xxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

and thats a good idea *genna* about the blender... might have to give it a try!! :)
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Girls dont do the castor oil it can cause stress on baby its not a good thing to try xxx


----------



## massacubano

Yes I heard that castor oil is no good. Also nipple stimulation can be too strong. No reports on pineapples... anyone dare to test run that for me! I have no desire to eat the required amount :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

God knows what my evil spawn is playing at, he's pushing down in my lady parts again and giving me backache. Last night he was pushing down on my bum which was a new one for me! This is probs the last time I'll check in until Sunday. I've got to go to work tomorrow morning to pick up my stuff and clear out my desk and then we've got to drop the car at the garage before getting the train to Kent for our weekend away. I'm really looking forward to having a swim and a massage and a bit of retail therapy :)


----------



## moose

Sigh, another appointment today complete with another feeling up. I just want to sleep. I don't think she is going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## PitBullMommy

Hang in there Ladies....not much longer for EVERYONE now!


----------



## massacubano

Kitten said:


> God knows what my evil spawn is playing at, he's pushing down in my lady parts again and giving me backache. Last night he was pushing down on my bum which was a new one for me! This is probs the last time I'll check in until Sunday. I've got to go to work tomorrow morning to pick up my stuff and clear out my desk and then we've got to drop the car at the garage before getting the train to Kent for our weekend away. I'm really looking forward to having a swim and a massage and a bit of retail therapy :)

hehe I had a dose of retail therapy over the weekend. I got some awesome new clothes for my boys. I held off on getting any "baby" items at the clothing store. However should have there was a great sale going on!

My "spawn" is tapping at my upper pubic area... like little claws... no matter how many kids I have it still is a weird sensation! like a bad taco with arms!
:rofl:


----------



## NoSpringChick

*Serina *I would be hoping they'll start you off on saturday as you'll be 37 weeks. :hug:
Let's hope lily just decides to come herself anyway.:hugs:


Had my cottage cheese and pineapple today, a whole tub :) I wish I could do the 8 pineapples but I guess I can't even do one or a half one due to the sugar content lmao.
My mum wanted to have me early April as she would get a tax rebate and tried everything (including the driving over bad roads!) and she didnt have me till end of May - and they gave you castor oil in those days (didnt work!).

I guess we'll just have to wait till our lo's want to come.:baby::hissy:



Did anyone watch Britains got talent tonight? Well when tippytoes was on I bawled my eyes out - I am getting worse at this crying lark - I had hubby crying too.............. with laughing at me! 
Tippytoes was a dancing dog:dohh:


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I was going to upload some photos of Connor, but for some reason it wont let me, it keeps saying upload failed. I wanted to share some pics, cuz hes just so precious.....

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Genna

junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I was going to upload some photos of Connor, but for some reason it wont let me, it keeps saying upload failed. I wanted to share some pics, cuz hes just so precious.....
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!

I miss you being around :( The pics might be too big, it always does that to me when I try to upload pics and they are too big :growlmad: I wanna see more of baby Connor! How did Savannah react when she saw him? is she back home yet? :hugs: and I am officially on mission *GET BABY OUT* im getting so uncomfortable :dohh:


----------



## Dukechick

Can't wait to see the pics Junemamma!! Hope you're feeling good!


----------



## butrfly

i want to see the pics, too. i think Genna's right, pics might be a bit too big. try to compress or resize them.


----------



## moose

Alright ladies who is next?!

I had a stress test today, it looked good. Doc was worried about her heart rate being to fast. Still closed up tight. Scan on the 3rd for size, and then on the 5th we figure if we are going (well me) labour or section.


----------



## Jkelmum

Got my doppler scan tday didnt sleep well havent felt lily move much at all since tuesday i hate not knowing she ok ....when they monitor me they say shes happy and doesnt have much room to move due to no water :( its such a worrying time *BUT* 3 days till induction so not long hope i dont go insane


----------



## dizzyspells

Wow Serena 3 days!!That seems to have gone quick!Well prob not for you!.Good Luck today.x


----------



## esther

Our little girls will be here in no time Serina! I hate worrying as well, I'm being induced on Sunday because of my BP - wishing you all the best with your induction, I hope it goes smoothly and works quickly! xx


----------



## PitBullMommy

Good luck *Serina*! Not too much longer! 

UGH...it's 4am and I'm up cause I feel sick, I hate this!

Oooh, good luck to you too *Esther*!


----------



## Jkelmum

I was told on tuesday 6 days so I am no half way thru the longest 6 days of my life lol x


----------



## esther

3 days will be over so quickly hun, hang in there!

Thanks for your well wishes PitBullMommy, can't wait to update you all with my baby news!!


----------



## dizzyspells

esther said:


> Our little girls will be here in no time Serina! I hate worrying as well, I'm being induced on Sunday because of my BP - wishing you all the best with your induction, I hope it goes smoothly and works quickly! xx

Good Luck for Sunday Esther!Looks like we will finally have some June girlies to join all the boys.xx


----------



## esther

Thanks hun! I can't believe 5 boys so far!!! The girls need to be born to catch up with that number :)


----------



## esther

At least Serina and I will be able to add 2 girls to the list next week :)


----------



## massacubano

PitBullMommy said:


> Good luck *Serina*! Not too much longer!
> 
> UGH...it's 4am and I'm up cause I feel sick, I hate this!
> 
> Oooh, good luck to you too *Esther*!

I was woken up with a pee break and now I can not sleep. Trying to "enjoy" sleeping now... but.. nope :( 

serina! three days! :happydance: and esther... soon we all graduate!:hug:


----------



## june09

Good Luck to Serina and Esther for your inductions, will be some little June girlies here soon then!

Ok so I made a post on the boards earlier and noticed I am now in the last box of my ticker and suddenly felt rather scared lol. A bit silly when it takes a ticker to make me realise how close it all is, but it was just like woah this must be happening kinda soon coz theres no more boxes for my ticker to move to lol.


----------



## massacubano

Oh feel morning sickness today! :rofl: I have a "feeling" I am pregnant.... :blush:


lost some of the plug last night.. not lots of it tiny bits... my cervix is mad at me too...


----------



## junemomma09

Genna said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I was going to upload some photos of Connor, but for some reason it wont let me, it keeps saying upload failed. I wanted to share some pics, cuz hes just so precious.....
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> I miss you being around :( The pics might be too big, it always does that to me when I try to upload pics and they are too big :growlmad: I wanna see more of baby Connor! How did Savannah react when she saw him? is she back home yet? :hugs: and I am officially on mission *GET BABY OUT* im getting so uncomfortable :dohh:Click to expand...

awww thanks, I miss being around too!!! Miss talking to all you ladies. Im just so tired and busy all the time now. Hes sleeping right now, so I got a free moment....LOL
Ya they probably are too big, but I dont know how to resize them. I would probably screw up the computer if I tried.:rofl:
I will have to send you some on my phone. Savannah doesnt get out of school til June 5th, then we are going down to Daytona Beach to get her the Sunday after the 5th. She loves him!!!! Shes always wanting to hold and kiss him. Its so cute!!!!:cloud9:

I hope you have your LO soon!!!! I cant believe we had the same due date and your still baking!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Ok, Im gonna see if OH can resize some later today when he gets home so I can post them. My mom took one when he was smiling and its just adorable. Unfortunately I dont have that one to post :(


----------



## NoSpringChick

Question for you ladies: If your mother in law ignored your birthday and removed herself from your baby to be's blog so couldnt see photos and scans and later pictures cos she lives a long way away BUT was going to visit a few weeks after the baby was born would you let her? Or would you tell her to sod off?
She's not shown any real interest and the only thing she's offered is her other grand daughters old toys.

Iam in two minds to just say don't bother visiting. :(


----------



## Jkelmum

NSC Its a hard one maybe let her visit and keep the high moral ground she may change once lo is here ...least then once u have given her a chance if she messes up she cant say u havent tried 

Bk from doppler baby is great and my water level as gone up by 1cm ctg sunday and induction monday xxx


----------



## Dukechick

.


----------



## Genna

I don't have a facebook.. but I have a myspace! If anyone wants to ad me on there let me know :hugs: good luck with the contest *duke* i hope you win! And *serina*, your little girl will be here in no time! :hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I suppose you're right Serina, I think I'll leave it up to hubby although I don't think he's really keen either for her to come down. I know my mum would never forget his b'day and there's been other probs too with her - if she starts anything I will have my say saying as i will be a mummy now - i have a right to voice my opinions!
And great news on your fluid :)


I've just had a really hot curry so fingers crossed there is some scientific proof it works! had 2 RLT's and gonna have another in a bit and tonight will dream about breaking waters and dilation! I would love to have this baby tomorrow otherwise all my newborn clothes may go to waste and her piglet outfit is lovely! Not to mention it all got washed so can't go back.;.;.

eta: she appears to have hiccups from the curry! well that's something i suppose!


----------



## Zoey1

How exciting *Esther*!! I can't believe you're being induced in 2 days! :yipee: Were you able to figure out the international code for our cells? I would love to update our ladies! :hugs:

Hey *Serina*! I bet you're so happy that your worrying will end in 3 days. I can't imagine how tough it's been for you. Only 3 more days. Keep us posted. 

*NSC*- If it was my MIL, I would tell her to sod off if my DH was in agreement. This is your LO girl and your MIL should show your hubby, you & your LO respect & love. On a happier note, is the curry working? I too have been creative visualizing at night that my water breaks or I get strong contractions. Let's hope that it works for us! :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive just eaten a lush curry and it made lily move :happydance: she asnt hardly moved this wk ...i feel happy and relaxed gunna spend wkend spoiling my other kids night all xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Esther good luck sunday xxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

good luck *Esther* and *Serina*!!! hope all goes well and looking forward to thse first little june ladies :D hehe xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Officially full term now yay!

And curry hasn't done anything - it was mild-medium but that was really hot for me, i cant do really hot curry.


----------



## AubreyK80

*Esther* Good Luck on being Induced in 2 days :) How exciting hun :)


----------



## massacubano

eh, the contractions from the "sweep" have went away... :hissy:

well, another night of sleep at home for me I guess :change:


----------



## Suze

Congrats on full term Spring Chick!

Esther and Serina, here come the girls! Looks like something is about to happen this weekend for Massacubano too, fingers crossed everyone! 

Just wanted to ask if this is normal/do others get it - palpitations just before the Braxton Hicks? I've been getting it the last couple of days, it kind of takes my breath away and just wondered if it were normal? :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

:hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!

He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:

He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......

Thats my update 

Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)

Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suze

Oh Massacubano we posted at the same time there! Shame they have gone...for the time being though!


----------



## Suze

Poor you Aubrey, you're obviously giving him a very good home in your body! Things will probably just happen all of a sudden for you :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> Oh Massacubano we posted at the same time there! Shame they have gone...for the time being though!

I know... boo... :( well either way he will come out! one way or another! :) I plan on thinking of doing LOTS of walking saturday... hmmm what to do where to go for that??? the zoo maybe?:blush:


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> :hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!
> 
> He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:
> 
> He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......
> 
> Thats my update
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)
> 
> Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:

ugh hun 42 weeks.. been at 41.4 and that was NO FUN! :( considering her placenta was failing I would never let them have me go past 40ish weeks... I would demand an induction! *stomps foot*

okay girls! someone pop for me this weekend and then we get our girls next week! :pink: :pink: too


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> Poor you Aubrey, you're obviously giving him a very good home in your body! Things will probably just happen all of a sudden for you :hugs:


Thanks Suze .... ...........I hope i get a suprise one day or night and something just happenes way before 42 weeks :)

Hope you are feeling good hun ......Hugs Suze :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Aubrey, you're obviously giving him a very good home in your body! Things will probably just happen all of a sudden for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Suze .... ...........I hope i get a suprise one day or night and something just happenes way before 42 weeks :)
> 
> Hope you are feeling good hun ......Hugs Suze :hugs:Click to expand...

sex *cough* :sex: :rofl:


----------



## AubreyK80

massacubano said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!
> 
> He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:
> 
> He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......
> 
> Thats my update
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)
> 
> Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> ugh hun 42 weeks.. been at 41.4 and that was NO FUN! :( considering her placenta was failing I would never let them have me go past 40ish weeks... I would demand an induction! *stomps foot*
> 
> okay girls! someone pop for me this weekend and then we get our girls next week! :pink: :pink: tooClick to expand...

thats what worries me, I asked if we could consider inducing at 40 ish weeks if nothing has happened and he said i dont have anything wrong me with me to induce before 42 weeks, I was shocked myself ..... My official due date is next Saturday and i asked him if he thought something would happen before then or around there and he didnt think so , I dont know what to think, I just pray something happens on its own before 42 weeks :cry:

Cant wait to hear about you having your little one soon hun :) :hugs:


----------



## Suze

MY OH hasn't been near me for months, how on earth are we meant to do seductive in this state, I have grannies calves and ankles! :rofl:


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!
> 
> He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:
> 
> He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......
> 
> Thats my update
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)
> 
> Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> ugh hun 42 weeks.. been at 41.4 and that was NO FUN! :( considering her placenta was failing I would never let them have me go past 40ish weeks... I would demand an induction! *stomps foot*
> 
> okay girls! someone pop for me this weekend and then we get our girls next week! :pink: :pink: tooClick to expand...
> 
> thats what worries me, I asked if we could consider inducing at 40 ish weeks if nothing has happened and he said i dont have anything wrong me with me to induce before 42 weeks, I was shocked myself ..... My official due date is next Saturday and i asked him if he thought something would happen before then or around there and he didnt think so , I dont know what to think, I just pray something happens on its own before 42 weeks :cry:
> 
> Cant wait to hear about you having your little one soon hun :) :hugs:Click to expand...

yes the placenta sure does break down. I mean hers looks so darn unhealthy at that many days overdue. But, have faith you will go on your own! it may just start up out of no place! :):hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

massacubano said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Aubrey, you're obviously giving him a very good home in your body! Things will probably just happen all of a sudden for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Suze .... ...........I hope i get a suprise one day or night and something just happenes way before 42 weeks :)
> 
> Hope you are feeling good hun ......Hugs Suze :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> sex *cough* :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...



LOL ..... I may be the only crazy one ....But i havent had sex since i got pregnant ... I know sounds NUTS !!!!!! 
I guess i have been nervous and scared and now i feel strange about the thought ...... But maybe i should try to see if something will happen, Im very lucky my OH has been so wonderful about it, he has totally understood, I guess i feel weird about it knowing my little boy is inside of me and moves around soooo much..... my friends keep saying to have sex ....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suze

I haven't since I was 12 weeks so you're NOT the only crazy one!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Aubry me too, i think i've probably healed up by now haha!


----------



## AubreyK80

Im so glad im not alone Ladies ....:rofl:

Springchick ....Congrats on Being Full term sweetie !!! YAY !!!

:hug:


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> :hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!
> 
> He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:
> 
> He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......
> 
> Thats my update
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)
> 
> Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:

Awww hun, Im so sorry to hear that. Im hoping something starts happening for you soon.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Many hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!
> 
> He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:
> 
> He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......
> 
> Thats my update
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)
> 
> Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awww hun, Im so sorry to hear that. Im hoping something starts happening for you soon.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Many hugs to you!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie :) Big hugs to you and connor :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!
> 
> He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:
> 
> He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......
> 
> Thats my update
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)
> 
> Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww hun, Im so sorry to hear that. Im hoping something starts happening for you soon.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Many hugs to you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweetie :) Big hugs to you and connor :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh and Connor says ( in baby language :rofl:) that he cant wait to meet his auntie aubrey!!!:rofl:
and his soon to be little cousin david :cloud9:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Aubrey*! What a bummer. I'm sorry your still closed up tightly. It sounds like your LO just LOVES your womb. You never know though... my sister was at 38wks 1day, had pelvic exam and was completely closed. The dr. said they doubted she would deliver prior to 41.5 weeks+. However, 5 days later she delivered Katherine. So you never know. :winkwink:

Hey *Massacubano*- I hope your contractions come back soon! Fingers crossed. xx 

*NSC*- Yay for being Full-term!!

How are you doing *Suze*?

Oh and sex... what is that?! :rofl: I haven't had sex w/ my hubby since I became pregnant. I did try once last week and only lasted 1 minute (literally) because of the pain.

BRING ON THE JUNE BABIES THIS WEEKEND!!! :dance:


----------



## AubreyK80

junemomma09 said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy::hissy: Nothing !!!!!
> 
> He said im totally closed and not ready at all, I was so disappointed, i will be 39 weeks tomorrow, I havent lost my plug or anything :cry:
> 
> He said he wont consider inducing me until i get to 42 weeks ..... I feel like i will never have my little boy, Im so anxious .......
> 
> Thats my update
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing good, I cant wait to hear who has there baby next :) How exciting :)
> 
> Hugs to all .. ... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww hun, Im so sorry to hear that. Im hoping something starts happening for you soon.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Many hugs to you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweetie :) Big hugs to you and connor :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh and Connor says ( in baby language :rofl:) that he cant wait to meet his auntie aubrey!!!:rofl:
> and his soon to be little cousin david :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awwwww Sooo sweet !!!!!!!!! :) :) :)

Hugssssssssss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Hey *Aubrey*! What a bummer. I'm sorry your still closed up tightly. It sounds like your LO just LOVES your womb. You never know though... my sister was at 38wks 1day, had pelvic exam and was completely closed. The dr. said they doubted she would deliver prior to 41.5 weeks+. However, 5 days later she delivered Katherine. So you never know. :winkwink:
> 
> Hey *Massacubano*- I hope your contractions come back soon! Fingers crossed. xx
> 
> *NSC*- Yay for being Full-term!!
> 
> How are you doing *Suze*?
> 
> Oh and sex... what is that?! :rofl: I haven't had sex w/ my hubby since I became pregnant. I did try once last week and only lasted 1 minute (literally) because of the pain.
> 
> BRING ON THE JUNE BABIES THIS WEEKEND!!! :dance:



Thanks hun :) 

I really hope something happens sooon ..... Hope you are doing good sweetie

Hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Thx *Aubrey*! I'm doing alright. I was cramping a bit yesterday and had what turned out to be a lot of watery discharge, but ended up at L&D to make sure it wasn't my waters. I was so hoping the Dr. would say I progressed more, but still at 2cent. & 50% effaced. However, I do have my 2nd cervical stripping on Tuesday so maybe that will bring something on. Keep waiting for that text message from you. :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Thx *Aubrey*! I'm doing alright. I was cramping a bit yesterday and had what turned out to be a lot water discharge, but ended up at L&D to make sure it wasn't my waters. I was so hoping the Dr. would say I progressed more, but still at 2cent. & 50% effaced. However, I do have my 2nd cervical stripping on Tuesday so maybe that will bring something on. Keep waiting for that text message from you. :hugs:



Thanks sweetie :) I have a feeling i will be getting a text messege from you first :) 
Im sending Labor dust to you hun :dust: ( And myself and to all of june mommies of course ) hee hee hee :) :)

I asked my Dr today about getting a cervical stripped and he said No ..... Ugh !!!
I dont like my Dr at all anymore, Im just so anxious, my OH thinks all i do is think negative ....LOL, But hopefully something will happen way before 42 weeks ........

Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Aubrey! Thanks for the labor dust. Let's hope it works for me. I can't believe your doctor is being such a pill. 
I would definitely ignore your OH when he makes comments like that. Sometimes men just don't think and make lame remarks, when they aren't the ones who had to be pregnant and suffer for 9 months. You're not being negative. You're just over it like every other pregnant woman at the end. I feel ya! :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Aubrey! Thanks for the labor dust. Let's hope it works for me. I can't believe your doctor is being such a pill.
> I would definitely ignore your OH when he makes comments like that. Sometimes men just don't think and make lame remarks, when they aren't the ones who had to be pregnant and suffer for 9 months. You're not being negative. You're just over it like every other pregnant woman at the end. I feel ya! :hugs:

Thanks hun :) All i want is my little boy in my arms already ....:)\

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Genna

AubreyK80 said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Aubrey, you're obviously giving him a very good home in your body! Things will probably just happen all of a sudden for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Suze .... ...........I hope i get a suprise one day or night and something just happenes way before 42 weeks :)
> 
> Hope you are feeling good hun ......Hugs Suze :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> sex *cough* :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ..... I may be the only crazy one ....But i havent had sex since i got pregnant ... I know sounds NUTS !!!!!!
> I guess i have been nervous and scared and now i feel strange about the thought ...... But maybe i should try to see if something will happen, Im very lucky my OH has been so wonderful about it, he has totally understood, I guess i feel weird about it knowing my little boy is inside of me and moves around soooo much..... my friends keep saying to have sex ....:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Youre not the only crazy one! I havent had sex since Marley was conceived :shock: as much as Id like too!!! :dohh: but ive got no one to have it with :rofl:

my doc literally laughed at me when I asked when I could get a membrane sweep or an internal done :cry: so i feel your pain, and yes...men have NO understanding of what its like to be pregnant, my dad is always saying "i know" and I just want to smack him for that! lol, and then the other night Marley's dad came over to talk about the birth plan and asked how I was feeling "really uncomfortable, and this weather kills!" he said "oh it's just a couple more weeks" to my response "id like to see YOU go through this for one DAY!" :grr: :rofl: they simply do not and will not ever know :dohh:


----------



## AubreyK80

Genna said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Aubrey, you're obviously giving him a very good home in your body! Things will probably just happen all of a sudden for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Suze .... ...........I hope i get a suprise one day or night and something just happenes way before 42 weeks :)
> 
> Hope you are feeling good hun ......Hugs Suze :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> sex *cough* :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ..... I may be the only crazy one ....But i havent had sex since i got pregnant ... I know sounds NUTS !!!!!!
> I guess i have been nervous and scared and now i feel strange about the thought ...... But maybe i should try to see if something will happen, Im very lucky my OH has been so wonderful about it, he has totally understood, I guess i feel weird about it knowing my little boy is inside of me and moves around soooo much..... my friends keep saying to have sex ....:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not the only crazy one! I havent had sex since Marley was conceived :shock: as much as Id like too!!! :dohh: but ive got no one to have it with :rofl:
> 
> my doc literally laughed at me when I asked when I could get a membrane sweep or an internal done :cry: so i feel your pain, and yes...men have NO understanding of what its like to be pregnant, my dad is always saying "i know" and I just want to smack him for that! lol, and then the other night Marley's dad came over to talk about the birth plan and asked how I was feeling "really uncomfortable, and this weather kills!" he said "oh it's just a couple more weeks" to my response "id like to see YOU go through this for one DAY!" :grr: :rofl: they simply do not and will not ever know :dohh:Click to expand...

I totally agree with you hun, No matter how understanding that men may be they will never understand what we feel and go through ........My OH always says "I know " Im like you know Nothing .... HaHaHa :rofl::rofl:

:hug::hug:


----------



## Genna

:rofl: exactly! :hugs: I really hope David gets moving for you soon! :hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Genna said:


> :rofl: exactly! :hugs: I really hope David gets moving for you soon! :hug:

Thanks hun :) I hope Marley does for you too . We need lots of labor dust for us junemommies :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Genna

:dust: me too! I just wish i could at least get a flippen internal to see if ANYTHING is happening :growlmad: Im pretty convinced _something_ is though :shrug:


----------



## butrfly

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

to all junebugs! can't wait to see the rest of the JuneBugBabies!

soon you'll be :hangwashing: every single morning, too! \\:D/


----------



## Zoey1

*Genna*... your doctor won't even do a pelvic exam to see where you're at?


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning June Bugs 

48 hrs till induction woohoo

feeling very relax knowing when baby is coming xxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

massacubano said:


> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Oh Massacubano we posted at the same time there! Shame they have gone...for the time being though!
> 
> I know... boo... :( well either way he will come out! one way or another! :) I plan on thinking of doing LOTS of walking saturday... hmmm what to do where to go for that??? the zoo maybe?:blush:Click to expand...

hehe i went on Monday!! 5 hours of walking, hills, and chimps.... and nothing!! did get a lot of pains after though... just dont think LO wanted to come out a my stepdad kept saying that the ostriches were going to steal her and run away if she did lol :rofl:...
Was lots of fun though :D 
Have fun if you do go!!!!! :D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

and wooo single figure daysto go now... if she is ever gonna come out that is lol.... think we are all feeling the same...
And we tok the test BEFORE i was preg if the doc dates are to go by!!! :( boohoo :(
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck to esther and serina this weekend..im oping to be wednesday/thursday for the 3rd lil girl if no one else goes before me lol

i have uploaded bump pics for you to see in 3rd tri


----------



## AubreyK80

Hi ladies Im posting pics of precious Connor for Jumemomma09 .... he is soooo cute :)


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







connor lifting head.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8









connor sleeping.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6









connor starting to smile.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AubreyK80

serina27 said:


> Morning June Bugs
> 
> 48 hrs till induction woohoo
> 
> feeling very relax knowing when baby is coming xxx


Serina27 How exciting :) Good Luck hun cant wait to hear all about your induction and baby .... :) Sending you Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Awww Junemomma Connor is beautiful, you must melt every time you look at him!!! Thanks for posting them Aubrey x


----------



## Jkelmum

Connor is so cute :cloud9:

My tummy is cramping my back is killing and i cant walk far cos my hips kill roll on monday :D


----------



## massacubano

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Oh Massacubano we posted at the same time there! Shame they have gone...for the time being though!
> 
> I know... boo... :( well either way he will come out! one way or another! :) I plan on thinking of doing LOTS of walking saturday... hmmm what to do where to go for that??? the zoo maybe?:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe i went on Monday!! 5 hours of walking, hills, and chimps.... and nothing!! did get a lot of pains after though... just dont think LO wanted to come out a my stepdad kept saying that the ostriches were going to steal her and run away if she did lol :rofl:...
> Was lots of fun though :D
> Have fun if you do go!!!!! :D
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I can see it now! "the monkey stole my baby" :rofl: 

was a great idea yesterday, now I just feel sooooo lazy. I unpacked my bag for no reason. Now I need to do it again... I just have seen myself labor and it is not fast at all...


----------



## massacubano

serina27 said:


> Connor is so cute :cloud9:
> 
> My tummy is cramping my back is killing and i cant walk far cos my hips kill roll on monday :D

you know serina, not once but TWICE I went into labor just before induction! the excitement got me going! :happydance:

good luck! I want some pink to add to the graduates! :baby::cloud9:


----------



## shorman

Hi ladys i had very bad painful BH last night was having them for an hour! and felt like i want to be sick :-( then it died over night but woke up about 1 in the morning feeling like i was leaking! so i put a pad on and didnt get anymore so i assume it was just the baby pressing down that caused that but when i woke up again and i have been having tummy cramps period like cramps none stop and really bad back ache i am so confused could this be it maybe?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png


----------



## Genna

Zoey1 said:


> *Genna*... your doctor won't even do a pelvic exam to see where you're at?

Gonna talk to him about it again on tuesday.. he better :growlmad:I dont know why they're not :shrug: but its really getting me angry!:hissy:

Connor is sooo adorable :cloud9: He looks like his mommy :hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

he is a real cutie


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> Hi ladies Im posting pics of precious Connor for Jumemomma09 .... he is soooo cute :)
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks hun :hugs:
for some reason my computer is beibg difficult


----------



## massacubano

shorman said:


> Hi ladys i had very bad painful BH last night was having them for an hour! and felt like i want to be sick :-( then it died over night but woke up about 1 in the morning feeling like i was leaking! so i put a pad on and didnt get anymore so i assume it was just the baby pressing down that caused that but when i woke up again and i have been having tummy cramps period like cramps none stop and really bad back ache i am so confused could this be it maybe?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png

I noticed that the ctx and feeling sick go hand and hand. I know when your cervix is irritated it does cause stomach sickness... I vomited twice during labor... and know when I get that feeling I am getting someplace! (hope not the flu).... jk

glx:hug:


----------



## massacubano

GOOD NEWS! well bad news too...

my cell phone got wet and had to buy a new one... also, my camera that has been on a dozen trips to many great places is dead :sad2: SO! OH got me a phone/camera it is 8mp and should be good enough for baby photos! and... also we just added internet to our phone.. I have a twitter account and will hook you up to it in my siggy so when I go MIA you can view my twitter... to see updates! :dance:


----------



## Tammi

Oooh i also just got a new phone ! LG KS360 Chatterbox :happydance: I love it :cloud9:


----------



## Hunnyx10

its great getting a new phone, just trying to worl out what its got is just great fun


----------



## NoSpringChick

The one thing i dont know how to do on my phone is make a phone call!
I can text and play games, so good enough for me :)

How is everyone tonight?
I am in a mood - dunno why but I have bitten my hubbys head off. Maybe cos he said he thinks I have weeks left and here's me wanting to have her tonight after yet another curry!


----------



## Hunnyx10

*hugs* to you


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Only 25 hours and 25 mins till June!! 
Not that half the June babies are waiting till June... but who can blame them with mummys as lovely as us.... hehehehehe 

Had really bad cramps start at about 12 today!! :D.. gone now though haha :( lol

Oh dear when did everyones swelling start?? i've had nothing at all then in last day or two my feet, legs and hands a are HUGE!!! i cant bend my legs properly!! :rofl: i look like a little sausage toes!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!

Woo not long now *serina*!!! 

and congrats on the new phone *massacubano*!! i want one now!! might have to accidently drop mine in the orange next to the bed hehehe

Hahaha *NoSpringChick* i knw what you mean!!! OH is asleep next to me and i feel like pushng him out the bed... just cos he can sleep and i cant!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Suze

I have got HUGE feet!! They look awful and normally I have quite bony feet! If I press the indentations stay for about half an hour!!

I've been in a mood all day too, OH has been out playing golf, when we were meant to be having a nice day out and I feel like my life is on hold...although I wouldn't want to be playing golf all day and he's come back sunburnt :rofl:

My friend's (she's a midwife too) prediction had been that I would have my baby today...unless something major happens in the next 30 minutes she's unfortunately wrong!


----------



## Suze

Oh and I just noticed the site is going offline for a while at midnight, I wonder how long for? Not long I hope!


----------



## NoSpringChick

A chance of an early night then!

18 mins left to go of today, doubt i'll be in labour before then either Suze!
Funny thing this 37 week mark - it suddenly hits that this is long enough.


----------



## Suze

Even though 30 weeks to now has flown I have a feeling that it might drag from 37 weeks, I hope not! I'm hoping every single one of us June mummy's don't go overdue!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Oh god I KNOW i couldnt do another 5 weeks! 
If i got to 42 weeks I could be measuring 50 weeks by then with a baby who is a stone - no way!!! :cry:

The only thing I am worried about is the ticker for 37 weeks says the brain is still growing, but 37 weeks isnt classed as premature.


time onhere is slow! I make it 5 to.


----------



## massacubano

*Suze* my foot is swollen too! but only one of them... got bite by a fire ant. Yes, tropical paradise has its share of dangers! I should post a photo of one of these bad boys.
Hope the swelling goes down for you.

*NSC* I was kind of mad OH bought the more "advanced" phone... I only use it for calls.. never really text anyone lol... But, when I saw it had a camera in it that was decent! I saved myself from buying a new one... I was scared to go into labor and have no baby photos :hissy:

plus.. we got -75 USD off it b/c we had insurance and it was one sale (my favorite word) :dance:


okay and as for me.. losing my plug tonight a bit!!!! woooooooo :yipee:


----------



## butrfly

soon June, ladies!

c'mon, c'mon... can't wait to see who's coming over next!


----------



## Zoey1

It's currently 3:56pm in Brisbane, Australia, so *Esther* has probably began her induction. .Oooohhh so exciting! Can't wait to here some news. 

Good luck on Monday *Serina*! I wonder if you'll go into labor before then. 

Hey *Suze*- I'm sorry your feet are all swollen! Oh the joys of pregnancy. 

*NSC* - I'm with you! I can't imagine dealing w/ another 5 weeks. Everyday I pray for signs. [-o&lt;


Woohoo *Massachubano* on losing your plug!!!! Keep us posted. :happydance:


----------



## massacubano

Zoey1 said:


> It's currently 3:56pm in Brisbane, Australia, so *Esther* has probably began her induction. .Oooohhh so exciting! Can't wait to here some news.
> 
> Good luck on Monday *Serina*! I wonder if you'll go into labor before then.
> 
> Hey *Suze*- I'm sorry your feet are all swollen! Oh the joys of pregnancy.
> 
> *NSC* - I'm with you! I can't imagine dealing w/ another 5 weeks. Everyday I pray for signs. [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Woohoo *Massacubano* on losing your plug!!!! Keep us posted. :happydance:

That is right! esther is being induced right now most likely!!! yes! :) :pink:


----------



## AubreyK80

massacubano said:


> Zoey1 said:
> 
> 
> It's currently 3:56pm in Brisbane, Australia, so *Esther* has probably began her induction. .Oooohhh so exciting! Can't wait to here some news.
> 
> Good luck on Monday *Serina*! I wonder if you'll go into labor before then.
> 
> Hey *Suze*- I'm sorry your feet are all swollen! Oh the joys of pregnancy.
> 
> *NSC* - I'm with you! I can't imagine dealing w/ another 5 weeks. Everyday I pray for signs. [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Woohoo *Massacubano* on losing your plug!!!! Keep us posted. :happydance:
> 
> That is right! esther is being induced right now most likely!!! yes! :) :pink:Click to expand...

Oh thats right about esther ...How exciting, I cant wait to hear that she has had her baby :) Sending lots of hugs her way :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

*NSC* Hun u are due same day and me and i am havin my baby tomorrow ive had a 24 wk( my angel) 34 wk 36 wk and 37 wk babies and with the 36 wks and 37 wk i was home within 24 hrs and the 34 wk was home 5 days later xxx

Well girls I need labour dust 3 am my waters went ...i thought they said there wasnt much left lol seemed like loads but cos induction is booked for tomorrow they dont want me in unless my contractions start ...although i am being monitored at 12 

:dust: to all that need it :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Ouch Massacubano a bit on the foot doesn't sound nice, but hooray for the plug going :happydance:

Gosh I didn't realise today was the day for Esther, preggo brain didn't figure out time differences I suppose! Can't wait to hear her news. I know she was able to post the last time she was in hospital but is anyone text buddy's with her?

Serina, :wohoo: on the rest of the waters going! They might keep you in when you go in for monitoring at 12? It would be great for you if some contractions started ASAP! I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun!

And for the rest of us, I want some signs too but I guess it's just too early :cry: Zoey, Aubrey and SpringChick we'll just have to keep on praying! :hugs:


----------



## esther

Hi ladies!! Thanks for thekind words!! I'm in hospital now, induction has been started but nothing much going on yet. Will keep you all updated!

Hugs to you all xoxo


----------



## massacubano

serina27 said:


> *NSC* Hun u are due same day and me and i am havin my baby tomorrow ive had a 24 wk( my angel) 34 wk 36 wk and 37 wk babies and with the 36 wks and 37 wk i was home within 24 hrs and the 34 wk was home 5 days later xxx
> 
> Well girls I need labour dust 3 am my waters went ...i thought they said there wasnt much left lol seemed like loads but cos induction is booked for tomorrow they dont want me in unless my contractions start ...although i am being monitored at 12
> 
> :dust: to all that need it :hugs:

*Serina* With my eldest my water went while going to the bathroom! I mean it was an uncontrollable gush of water. Then I got up called the doctor... went in and they spent HOURS testing me for "ferns"....

lets see hours later a nurse THINKS she sees a fern on the slide and holds off my lunch! :grr:

Doctor comes in and YES water broke... I am finally moved and ctx get heavy and it was a mini flood! :blush: partial break and baby sealed it off!


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> Ouch Massacubano a bit on the foot doesn't sound nice, but hooray for the plug going :happydance:
> 
> Gosh I didn't realise today was the day for Esther, preggo brain didn't figure out time differences I suppose! Can't wait to hear her news. I know she was able to post the last time she was in hospital but is anyone text buddy's with her?
> 
> Serina, :wohoo: on the rest of the waters going! They might keep you in when you go in for monitoring at 12? It would be great for you if some contractions started ASAP! I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun!
> 
> And for the rest of us, I want some signs too but I guess it's just too early :cry: Zoey, Aubrey and SpringChick we'll just have to keep on praying! :hugs:

I looked up the one that bite me... imported fire ants! the big ones! ... learned they love my mango tree in the back yard.... :munch:

I was up last night with sharp BH pains.. finally slept. Woke to more pain... but timing them and they do not seem regular... *sigh* may try to get more sleep... say and hour perhaps. Guess we shall make it to next week and JUNE :happydance:


----------



## amber20

Good morning ladies! How is everyone? Well I woke up around 11:45 to having sharp contractions lasting about 40 seconds every 6 mins for about an hour. Was going to wake my husband up and have him call his mom to come watch our other 3 and they just stopped. This is driving me crazy I want him out now!!!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

good luck *esther*!! how exciting!! :D

And woo to *massacubano* for loosing plug!! :D not long now hun!!!!

Oh dear i feel like im never gonna get there! have iven up saying to OH i'll call you if anything happens as he goes to work now!! :cry: specially as i am now over 40 wks by firts dates (right ones) lol oh dear baby is gonna come out like a little prune!!
And to make things worse been up since 4.30 this morning as couldnt sleep! and today....... still nothing :( ahhhh frustration!!!
Sorry for the rant ladies!!

Anyway ls of labour dust to you all!!!! (those over 37 weeks :p) :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

amber20 said:



> Good morning ladies! How is everyone? Well I woke up around 11:45 to having sharp contractions lasting about 40 seconds every 6 mins for about an hour. Was going to wake my husband up and have him call his mom to come watch our other 3 and they just stopped. This is driving me crazy I want him out now!!!!

aww hun, that would annoy me so bad!! hope things get moving for you soon! xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

hunney text me shes having regular contractions placenta has move and babies head is down!!!!!!wooooohoooooo:)


----------



## AubreyK80

hello ladies :)

Does anyones belly feel sore ?? I dont feel so good this morning, I did alot of walking yesturday and since i got home last night all i seem to do is sleep and eat .... HahAhaha .......im so sick of eating i cant wait for david to be born already :rofl:

But i just feel sick today, My belly hurts so bad does anyone feel like this at times ??? I also get like period like cramps several times a day .......

Does anyone feel like after they have walked a long time that it gets too hard to even walk ??

Thanks

:hug::hug:


----------



## massacubano

Nicky awesome I assume esther is progressing! :dance:
Aubrey cramping up here and there! not sure if my plug is totally gone. I may have flushed it w/o knowing :( still have slight blood!
Amber Oh I know! this morning I repacked my hospital bag b/c I felt it was "time"... but darn it woke up ate a banana and drank water they eased up on me again! glad I waited it out b/c another false alarm hospital trip is not what I want for today :(
Alicia and labor dust back @ you hun :dust:


----------



## Jkelmum

11 hrs to go getting nervous


----------



## AubreyK80

serina27 said:


> 11 hrs to go getting nervous


Serina27 .... Sending you hugs, Its getting close hun, Im so excited for you :)

:hug:


----------



## MrsHF

Hi ladies,

It's looking increasingly like I'm going to be a June mummy rather than a May mummy so thought I should introduce myself.

I'm Heather, 36, from Scotland. This is number 3, have a son age 14 and daughter age 5. Was due on 29th May but no sign yet!! Had a sweep yesterday and am booked for another one on Tuesday if nothing happens in the meantime.

Good luck to all June mummies and overdue May mummies.

h xx
40+2


----------



## AubreyK80

They say before you actually start going into labor you lose your appetite ?? Is this true ?? Because Im still hungry alot so i wonder if that means im not going into labor anytime soon ???


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Suze

Good luck to Hunny!

Serina, hopefully you're feeling excited now, as well as nervous! Looking forward to hearing all about it.
Everything crossed for Esther, I hope we get up in the morning to some lovely news!

And Aubrey I don't know about the appetite thing, hopefully someone else will! 

It's less than 2 hours (for us in the UK) until June :wohoo: exciting times to come girls!


----------



## dizzyspells

Serina: Good Luck Hun for tommorow!!xx

MrsHF: Hope your LO decides to make an appearance soon!!

Aubreyk80: Never heard that one before about losing your appitite but it does make sense I guess.I have been off my food all week but def no signs of labour????? Im sure things will start for you soon!!.

On a totally different note its JUNE tommorow:wohoo::wohoo:

We made it:wohoo:

Good Luck everybody and lets hope for lots of babies soon!!

Sending lots of
dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome H hope baby comes soon xxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

*Serina and esther* , all the best :hugs: dont be nervous :hug:
cant wait to see your girlies :happydance:

I feel jealous!
:baby::blush::hug:



So much to catch up on today! Ant bites, plugs going, contractions... exciting times :happydance::happydance::happydance:


I've been trying today to get something started - nipple stimulation which gave me strong tightenings during, then I tried the breast pump but nothing much happened with that (looks really freaky when you use it!)
Guess a May baby wasnt on the cards for me.


----------



## NoSpringChick

ps: 1 hour 2 mins till June :)


----------



## Jkelmum

I kno i have to be up at 6 i shud be in bed but cant switch off lol


----------



## NoSpringChick

Haha I bet you can't! :)
I can hardly imagine what it must feel like to know you're going to be cuddling your baby very soon! 

I've got my appointment on wednesday so I might not be far behind you!
I dont want to wait as the tablets I am on they dont recommend breast feeding so i want my baby now too!!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Happy june ladies :) :happydance::happydance: (AT LEAST IN THE UK IT IS!)


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> They say before you actually start going into labor you lose your appetite ?? Is this true ?? Because Im still hungry alot so i wonder if that means im not going into labor anytime soon ???
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

I was picky at eating right before labor started with my eldest. When the cervix is irritated.. you may be a tad :sick:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I think it would take more than labour for me to lose my appetite (unfortunately it never wanes!) :(


----------



## Suze

:happydance::cloud9::wohoo: Happy June girls, this is our month! :hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just incase anyone should need one........

https://www.contractionmaster.com/

online contraction timer!
I have mine in fav's just incase needed.


----------



## Jkelmum

Cant sleep i know i need my energy :dohh: But cant get comfy too hot mind racing


----------



## NoSpringChick

Serina tell yourself you've GOT to stay awake - then you're sure to fall asleep!
You'll prolly nod off about an hour before you need to get up if you're anything like me!
Hopefully adrenalin will kick in if you dont sleep and that'll see you through :hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

So exciting *Serina*!! Woohoo- I bet you can't sleep. :happydance: I can't wait to get updates from you. Do you have a text buddy??

No news from *Esther* yet. Must be a good sign! :happydance:

Happy June to the UK girls!! Still waiting for it over here in the U.S.

Thanks for posting the Contraction Master *NSC*.


----------



## NoSpringChick

It feels a bit like the millenium!
Waiting for it in all the different countries (except June 09 is more important than 2000!) xx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just noticed that board will be going off again tonight folks!


----------



## Zoey1

I have to agree with you *NSC*! :rofl: Yay June 2009. Where are you from? Nebraska?


----------



## NoSpringChick

North East England LOL! I live near Suze.
You must be around 6 hours behind us? - it's 12.45am here despite the forum clock being out.


----------



## june09

well I can't believe june 09 is finally here :happydance: woo


----------



## Zoey1

It's actually 4:54pm here in California. I'm waiting for the day to go by. Come on June 

As everyone knows, I have a scheduled induction for June 10th @39 weeks, but I wrote my doctor at 3AM last night and basically begged to be induced at 38 weeks, this coming Tuesday. My sciatica & RLS pain is getting increasingly worse, to the point where I haven't slept (literally) in 3 days. And... I can't take my normal prescribed medication to ease it. All I can take is Tylenol w/ codeine and of course that really doesn't work worth crap! Hopefully she agrees to an earlier induction, but I kind of doubt it. She probably won't e-mail me back and just wait until my already scheduled Tuesday appointment. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.

I hope we all pop soon! C'mon June babies earlier is better! :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Well ive had 4 hrs sleep max :dohh: Ethan as been awake awhile but when i tell him to get up he says no way ive 1hr 20 mins b4 i have to ring and check theres a bed ....hope there is but if there isnt ive told hubby i,ll be bk in bed lmao


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Hello ladies how is everyone??

Hope there was a bed *Serina*!! guessing there was as not updated since maybe thats my wishfull thinkng for you!!
Must be turning June around about now *Zoey*!! Woo happy June!!! Hope your doc see's it your way and you are cuddling your LO v v soon!!! :D
Thanks you for Timer *NSC* i have saved it too... knowing me id be frantically looking for one when ive left them to get like 3 mins apart! haha
*H*hope your LO is here v v soon!!!! i sooo don't envy you being overdue... allthough ive kind of resigned myself to the fact that its goin to happen that way!! lol

As for me.. still no closer :(, dont even feel like shes gonna be coming out anytime soon.... not that i'd know how that feels anyway!! lol And i all of suden feel like crying lol :S strange!!

HAPPY JUNE LADIES!!! hope we all hav our lil babies soon enough :D

Love ya all lots, soooo dont know what i would hve done without you all throughout the last 9 months!!! Kinda sad that this part is gonna be over soon :( (but exciting to meet LO :D)
xxxxxxx


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Alicia*! 
It's 1am here and officially June. :happydance: Thank you so much for your wishful thinking that my doctor will induce my early. I should know her answer no later than 1pm on Tuesday. Hopefully she'll email me back tomorrow and say "Sure Jenn!" 

I'm sorry you're feeling sad hun. Maybe your hormones are gearing up for nearing labor and your getting emotional. :winkwink: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! P.S. My sister had no symptoms prior to labor. It just randomly came on at 39 weeks. 

Haven't heard from Serina or Esther in a while. Must be a good sign!


----------



## dizzyspells

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Happy June everybody!!!!!!Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Suze

Aw Zoey I hope you get some good news from your consultant, I'll keep everything crossed!
It does feel a bit like the millenium waiting for June :rofl: I just changed the calendar this morning and quite emotional about it! We saw friends at the weekend who we don't see that often, and have more coming round tonight and it all feels very FINAL, as we'll not be seeing them again until we're '3'!

I hope Serina got a bed and that Esther has her little girl. I love coming on here in the morning and seeing how we're all doing and it's getting more and more exciting each day! 

Big :hug: to you all


----------



## dizzyspells

Serina did get a bed as have just seen her status on Facebook.So best wishes to her for today!!!!

Hope Esther is doing well!

I have a Growth scan today and they also checking my LO has hopefully moved and is head down now!!Fingers crossed!!More nervous about this scan than I was with my others for some reason!x


----------



## Suze

Good luck dizzyspells! Hopefully it'll all be good and you get a nice view of baby again. :hugs:

I'm off to find a cot mobile to buy now and maybe some maternity trousers...but is that a bit silly this late in the day?!


----------



## massacubano

*Happy June!*
:dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## Kitten

Wahey! June is here!!

Back from my weekend away and seen the midwife and all is well. Been told to rest as I get agonising pain in my lady bits and bad Hicks if I walk around. I thought baby was engaging but apparently it's my body saying "slow the hell down!"


----------



## Kitten

Oh esther has had her baby!


----------



## tricky nicky

there is a thread set up for serina, she is on a drip being induced and baby is happy,so its all go!!!!!
17 days till my due date :)


----------



## Genna

it's june :dance:!!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahah Genna, I just thought the exact same thing! Though the ladies are lovely, I don't want to end up being an unofficial July Jelly Baby!! Lets get these bumps popping!! xxxxxx


----------



## massacubano

Kitten said:


> Oh esther has had her baby!

I know AWESOME NEWS!!!! :pink: yay esther! :hug:

side note anyone nesting? I just cleaned my desk area up and it looks marvelous! ... oh if he would only pop my water... c'mon.. before my house is clean :rofl:


----------



## AubreyK80

YAY !!!

Its June !!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Yay Esther :happydance: Congratulations :hugs: - the first girly of the June mummies! anyone got any details?

And Serina hope you're doing fine! :hug:

Dizzyspells hope your growth scan went well :happydance:

Suze lmao I htink it's too late for maternity jeans - hang on in there, not long now :hugs:(although I am wishing i had bought soem bigger clothes and am struggling at the mo!)
-------------------------


Isn't it all getting just TOO exciting now?!!! 
I don't know about anyone else but I am getting less scared of labour as time moves on. 
I was asked when I was due today and i said NOT till the end of june - as if that was AGES away! :dohh: And my docotor told hubby It's not unusual to be late with your first - arghhh I wish someone would just tell me not long to go now :dohh:

Been shopping as realised I had very few sheets and couldnt resist a couple of summer dresses and I'm afraid yet another hat.When walking baby feels much lower down and it's been easier to walk.

And the temperature in the bedroom has been 24 which is too hot so going to use sheeting as blankets as will be cooler and borrow my mums fan for the room.


----------



## Suze

They didn't have the jeans I wanted in my size so I think that must have been something telling me not to buy any!!
I was wondering about baby bedding too, whether you just put a sheet on the baby when it's really warm? I haven't got any flat sheets, just fitted so perhaps I need to buy some?
I'm going to plug the Grobag egg in the bedroom now to see whats what!


----------



## NoSpringChick

whats a growbag egg? (it's ok just googled it!) 

I've just bought flat sheets in king size from ethel austen half price and going to cut them up - I've got some fitted sheets for the moses basket but they are curling the mattress up as a bit too small, and the cot ones are a bit too big.
Had a hard job finding just plain cotton crisp sheeting though.

I've got loads of blankets but sorting through them they would be red hot. When I was buying stuff i never imagined we'd have a hot summer!


----------



## flutterbylge

hello, could i please have my due date changed from 24th june to 18th as im having a c-section on 18th june 7.45am due to breech presentation. a bit disappointed but.. cant wait to hold my baby.. thanks xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

NSC Thats a fab idea about cutting the big sheet up!! I spent a fortune on flat sheets the other day!I am having the same prob with my crib cannot find a fitted sheet to fit it,even though its supposed to be standard size!?!.x


----------



## Suze

Flutterbylge, sorry to hear you have to have a section but it means you'll meet your little one sooner so that has to be a bonus!

It was 21 degrees in our bedroom according to the thermometer. Dizzy what size is your crib mattress, ours is 88 x 39 I think and I got a 2 pack of fitted sheets from John Lewis for £9 which are really nice quality!
Yeah good idea about cutting the big sheets up, might have to get the sewing machine out!


----------



## june09

Ahhh finally I can get back on here, now that it's almost time to try get some sleep though it's tooo hot I doubt I will be able to sleep and if it's anything like last night I will be up every 5 minutes needing to wee such fun lol.


----------



## Suze

Congrats to Serina, our second June girl! Sounds like she had a tough time so hopefully she'll recover quickly :hugs:

I'm full term today :happydance: so baby you can come out anytime now!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Congrats Suze :) now you can start becoming obsessed with finding ways to go into labour lol! :hugs:



I've got my consultant appointment tomorrow not the 4th - good job I just checked! My brain is so befuddled these days! pregnant, blonde and senior brained - i stood no chance really :blush:

What's everyone up to today?

I am going to get all the washing done and got some ironing to do. Going to get hubby to clear the bedroom out and wash the carpet. Going to have a walk to lidls to see if I can get her further down :happydance:




And CONGRATS serina :hug: :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Congrats to Serina!!Hope she and baby are doing well.:hug:

Suze,pretty sure that is the size of the crib,its a Mamas and Papas one but the Mamas and Papas sheets do not fit it!!!How daft!!.Will try John Lewis,thanks for the tip!!Im terrible at sewing so if I cut the big sheet up would prob end up with hankies by the time I had tried!!:dohh:

NSC,Good Luck for tommo!! Im also going for a walk today,last day of school hols so taking her for a walk and then to feed the ducks.This baby is big enough already 7lb 4:hissy:!so def needs to be heading out!! Sounds like you are nesting hun!!he he!


----------



## tricky nicky

had my 38 week mw app today, alfies showing big for dates and he isnt engaged!!!:(
i just want him here now


----------



## NoSpringChick

Thanks about tomorrow - a little nervous as didnt want to _have_ to see a consultant and I just know i'll be refused the water pool now and a bit nervous he'll mention induction - will just have to wait and see though.

I do feel in a very good mood today though! So unlike moi!:witch:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Nicky he ould just engage any time I think - dont give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## june09

Congrats to Serina!

well done Suze for now being full term, not too much longer to go now.

Good Luck for your consultant appointment tomorrow nospringchick.

I'm just waiting for my midwife to come for my 36 weeks appointment, but we now have visitors who are refusing to leave grrr so I am hoping that they go before my midwife arrives coz I know they are so nosey that they wont even attempt to leave when the midwife arrives. Oh and I think that my baby turned last night again, so hoping I am wrong and she's still heads down.


----------



## JayleighAnn

hey everyone :) congrats on all new mums, been away as moving house (finished but still no internet, keep stealing my mums instead ha ha) 

at my last appointment at 34+5 midwife said I'm measuring 40weeks on fundal height, said she'll keep an eye on it and if by my next appointment (tomorrow) I'm still measuring so big, she'll send me for a growth scan and might not get my home birth:hissy:

Sooo had enough of this heat and just want LO to turn up this weekend as I hit full term on friday WOOOO :)


----------



## june09

JayleighAnn - Hope you wont be measuring too big at your appointment tomorrow, or if you end up for a growth scan hope your lo isn't too big that it affects your homebirth. The heat is horrible at the moment, hopefully when you hit full term then your lo wont keep you waiting too much longer!

My midwife has just been for my 36 weeks appointment, I am still measuring lower than I should for the fundal height but it since baby moved positions from laying across to heads down my measurments have gone up but she said now the heads that low down it could be making me measure slightly less than what I should be anyway. She checked my growth scan results from last week, and said that it does look as though I am going to have a little baby though and she reckons my lo will be born somewhere in the 6lb region(if i were to go to 40 weeks) going by what it was last week. Have another growth scan next wednesday and she said as long as lo is still growing at the same kind of scale as she was before then all will be ok, but obviously if she hadn't grew then they would have to keep me in and see what to do.
Also my midwife decided to point out that I am now looking rather puffy in the face :cry: I already know, I don't need it pointing out to me lol but blood pressure and everything is fine slightly up since last time but alright. Got to have my iron checked again on thursday, and then see her in 2 weeks when i am 38 weeks if I make it to 38 weeks but she said with the baby so low it could be an early one. I see me still waiting at 40 weeks though so I wont get to excited by that comment lol.

So now I am just hoping all is good at my growth scan next week when I will be full term and then this lo can get a move on and arrive, coz I can't take this much longer especially not in this heat :dohh:


----------



## hexyewdancer

Argh!! Its my due date tomorrow and im hoping my baby is so clever as to make an appearence on his due date. Otherwise its the midwife on thursday to try to start things off. Im so excited. Its wierd to think ive got through the whole of pregnancy and soon will have a little bundle of joy in my arms.


----------



## massacubano

checking in on you girls! okay who is next! *raises hand* me me... I wish :rofl:

congrats to serina! :dance:


----------



## Suze

hexyewdancer said:


> Argh!! Its my due date tomorrow and im hoping my baby is so clever as to make an appearence on his due date. Otherwise its the midwife on thursday to try to start things off. Im so excited. Its wierd to think ive got through the whole of pregnancy and soon will have a little bundle of joy in my arms.

Good luck, I hope something happens for you really soon!


----------



## esther

Hi ladies, am still in hospital, I get out tomorrow thank goodness - so excited to take layla home! Will post birth story and pics tomorrow.

I'm so sad at the moment, they've taken her off for a hearing test, it's almost 2am here and she's been gone for a good couple of hours. I miss her like crazy and it feels horrible to not have my bubba in here with me. Cry


----------



## Suze

Oh Esther how lovely to hear from you!! So happy about little Layla, and hope you're OK. Glad to hear you'll be home too. Hope they bring her back to you soon! :hugs:


----------



## amber20

Congrats Esther! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## esther

Thanks hun, I'm hiding in my room crying into my pillow lol, love the post partum hormones


----------



## shorman

Aw congrats ladys on your lovely baby girls  :hug:
so who is betting they are going to be overdue? i am for sure no pains, cramps not a thing :-( she seems to be liking it inside me :rofl: oh well she cant stay in there forever, but am a little annoyed as they say they wont induce me till 2 weeks overdue!!!! :cry: lets hope it doesnt come to that.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png


----------



## massacubano

shorman said:


> Aw congrats ladys on your lovely baby girls  :hug:
> so who is betting they are going to be overdue? i am for sure no pains, cramps not a thing :-( she seems to be liking it inside me :rofl: oh well she cant stay in there forever, but am a little annoyed as they say they wont induce me till 2 weeks overdue!!!! :cry: lets hope it doesnt come to that.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png

I have a very very bad experience with my only daughter being 11 days late.. the placenta was grey and shrunken.. cord was so frail you could break it with a pull if you wanted. So with this said. I will demand an induction past my EDD.... I will not let it go beyond the 10th :change:

ETA: wanted to add she was bagged for six minutes and not breathing distress... horrible


----------



## Babyshambelle

Just cos I can't keep it to myself any longer....BABAS HEAD IS ENGAGED!!! :happydance::happydance:

OH said in a text message "does that mean we can have a curry and sex tonight, and all 3 of us will be watching the apprentice tomorrow night?" :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

Can't wait to see pics and hear birth stories from the new mums!


----------



## dizzyspells

massacubano said:


> shorman said:
> 
> 
> Aw congrats ladys on your lovely baby girls  :hug:
> so who is betting they are going to be overdue? i am for sure no pains, cramps not a thing :-( she seems to be liking it inside me :rofl: oh well she cant stay in there forever, but am a little annoyed as they say they wont induce me till 2 weeks overdue!!!! :cry: lets hope it doesnt come to that.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png
> 
> I have a very very bad experience with my only daughter being 11 days late.. the placenta was grey and shrunken.. cord was so frail you could break it with a pull if you wanted. So with this said. I will demand an induction past my EDD.... I will not let it go beyond the 10th :change:
> 
> ETA: wanted to add she was bagged for six minutes and not breathing distress... horribleClick to expand...

That sounds pretty simlair to what happened to me with my Daughter apart from I had a hemorrage prior to going into labour but the placenta etc sounds the same as mine,grey shrunken and woody.So I have also demanded that there is no way I want to be left to go over,its taken us 5 years to pluck up the courage to have another after Mia.My OH thought he was going to lose both of us.Thing is they really dont seem to care about it!!!:hissy:


----------



## dizzyspells

On a happy note, Yeay 2 girls to add too the June Boys!!!About time!!

Huge Congrats once again Serena and Esther!!


----------



## Genna

Alright ladies... an update from my 39 week appt today.

I always go to my appts alone, but today Marley's dad and my father wanted to go back...I was not impressed :growlmad: but I let them go since I'm almost done now *hopefully*. So we get back there (its 8:30 am) and I get my weight/Blood pressure taken. The nurse took my BP from my left arm, waited for what seemed like forever and then said "you know what..let me try this again on your right" I asked if everything was alright and she said "well, your BP is measuring really high on the left, but let me see how it is on the right". So it was a little less on the right but not much, she wouldn't tell me the numbers so I had to wait for the MW.
MW comes in and says my weight and urine is good, but shes concerned about BP, so she takes it again from the left. I asked what the numbers had been and the first time it was 150/90 then 140(something)/90 then 142/80. She measured me and Marley was measuring 34wks, he's been measuring 34wks the past few weeks... so she wanted to check him on the Monitor, the nurse brings it in and hooks me up and I had to lay there for a good 20 minutes. It was nice to hear him moving around and to hear his HB for so long :cloud9: but all I kept thinking was "god if Im going to be hooked up to this monitor I might as well be in freakin labor!" lol! So MW comes back in and says the results look great from the monitor, but shes concerned about his measurements, so booked me in for an ultra sound today at 3:15. I also have to do a 24 hour urine collection and get my bloods drawn on thursday to rulse out the possibility of Preeclampsia, then go back and see her friday for results and another check up. She put me on bed rest until friday too :( I have to take it super easy, and I must stay in the house, cant go shopping, walking, nothing! :cry: I get so confined and uncomfortable if I have to stay in for a whole day....let alone 3! lol.
So my father and I went to the hospital to register for my ultrasound appt. We were waiting there for at least a good hour! Sooo many people... when I finally get called back to register the lady asks me all these questions, blah blah blah, then she says "do you know where the radiology is?" while she was putting a hospital bracelet on my wrist I said "no" so she said, "ill get someone to take you there". I was puzzled..I said "but my appt isn't until 3:15" and she said "well they can take you now", so off to the radiology we go. When we get there I gave the front desk my papers and asked how long the wait would be more or less "well Im not sure, were just gonna work you in, have a seat" then this woman comes out and says "your appt isn't until 4 and your MW didn't write what was needing to be done". By this point im so frustrated... I said "ok, my paper says the appt is at 3:15, the woman who registered me said you can take me now, the woman at the front desk says your gonna work me in...and now it isnt until 4?!" she said "yeah, come back at 4, and go back to your docs in the mean time and have them write what they want done"](*,) So we had to go all the way back to my doctors office, track down the MW and have her write specific directions on the papers and then we go back at 4 for my ultrasound. :dohh: It's only 1:40 pm and my day has been so all over the place! And it's not even over yet :( I'm really glad I get to see Marley again, but I hope my little monkey is ok, It'll be neat to see the massive change since my 23 week u/s...hopefully ill be able to see something though, if he isn't too big! lol!

Sorry for the long post, and if you got all the way threw that... you deserve a medal! :rofl: :hugs:

How is everyone else?

P.s.
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW MOMMIES!!!!!! :wohoo: cant wait to see more pictures! :hugs:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Congrats to *serina* and *Esther*!!!
hope everyone else is well!
Sorry to hear about your appointment *Genna*! hope everything is ok hun.

Soooo want LO out now lol, brought a gm ball toay, mainly for excersise purposes for me and OH but i might go for a big bounce around the house in a sec haha soo if it halps her out :D

xxxxxxx


----------



## AubreyK80

Genna Sorry about your appointment hun, Im sure everything is okay, Did they do an Internal yet ?? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

shorman said:


> Aw congrats ladys on your lovely baby girls  :hug:
> so who is betting they are going to be overdue? i am for sure no pains, cramps not a thing :-( she seems to be liking it inside me :rofl: oh well she cant stay in there forever, but am a little annoyed as they say they wont induce me till 2 weeks overdue!!!! :cry: lets hope it doesnt come to that.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png



Same thing with me hun. Im so upset by it, My Dr said he wont Induce me until i get to 42 weeks .... I hope something happens by my due date June 6th, but he said there is no reason to induce unless i get to 42 weeks, and that scares me so much, i keep hearing how horrible that is he will wait that long, Im just praying something will happen on its own, I have had Not lost any lug yet or anything ...... Ugh !!! :hissy::hissy:

Im sooooo Anxious already .


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Esther! It's so fabulous to hear from you. I've been thinking about you a lot and hoping you're healing well. I'm sorry to hear your sad. I'm sure your little bubba misses you too!! :hugs: I loved Lalyla's pics on Facebook. ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Your day sounded like such a big pain in the butt* Genna*. I'm sorry hun. I'm sure Marley will measure just fine and he will look wonderful. Let us know how your pre-clampsia tests come back. Did you get your internal yet? You're in the states right?

Hey *Aubrey*! Did you ask your doctor to strip your membranes? That usually helps bring labor on or keep you from going to far past your due date. I had my second one done yesterday and hopefully it works. Fingers crossed. xx

Hey *Alicia*- I hope your ball works for ya. Keep bouncing. :happydance:

Hey *Suze & Massacubano*, How are you both feeling?

I hope you don't have to wait much longer *Shorman*. Come on baby!


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Your day sounded like such a big pain in the butt* Genna*. I'm sorry hun. I'm sure Marley will measure just fine and he will look wonderful. Let us know how your pre-clampsia tests come back. Did you get your internal yet? You're in the states right?
> 
> Hey *Aubrey*! Did you ask your doctor to strip your membranes? That usually helps bring labor on or keep you from going to far past your due date. I had my second one done yesterday and hopefully it works. Fingers crossed. xx
> 
> Hey *Alicia*- I hope your ball works for ya. Keep bouncing. :happydance:
> 
> Hey *Suze & Massacubano*, How are you both feeling?
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer *Shorman*. Come on baby!

Hey jenn :)

My fingers are crossed for you hun :)

Yes i asked my Dr if he would strip my membranes and he said No, i just dont understand .... I will again discuss all this on Friday at my next appointment .....


----------



## junemomma09

AubreyK80 said:


> Zoey1 said:
> 
> 
> Your day sounded like such a big pain in the butt* Genna*. I'm sorry hun. I'm sure Marley will measure just fine and he will look wonderful. Let us know how your pre-clampsia tests come back. Did you get your internal yet? You're in the states right?
> 
> Hey *Aubrey*! Did you ask your doctor to strip your membranes? That usually helps bring labor on or keep you from going to far past your due date. I had my second one done yesterday and hopefully it works. Fingers crossed. xx
> 
> Hey *Alicia*- I hope your ball works for ya. Keep bouncing. :happydance:
> 
> Hey *Suze & Massacubano*, How are you both feeling?
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer *Shorman*. Come on baby!
> 
> Hey jenn :)
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you hun :)
> 
> Yes i asked my Dr if he would strip my membranes and he said No, i just dont understand .... I will again discuss all this on Friday at my next appointment .....Click to expand...

:hugs:


and congrats to the new mommies!!!


----------



## Genna

Zoey1 said:


> Your day sounded like such a big pain in the butt* Genna*. I'm sorry hun. I'm sure Marley will measure just fine and he will look wonderful. Let us know how your pre-clampsia tests come back. Did you get your internal yet? You're in the states right?
> 
> Hey *Aubrey*! Did you ask your doctor to strip your membranes? That usually helps bring labor on or keep you from going to far past your due date. I had my second one done yesterday and hopefully it works. Fingers crossed. xx
> 
> Hey *Alicia*- I hope your ball works for ya. Keep bouncing. :happydance:
> 
> Hey *Suze & Massacubano*, How are you both feeling?
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer *Shorman*. Come on baby!

:( it was a pain but FINALLY it's done! Yep, im in the states :D
Anyway.. u/s went well, it was cool to see how big all his little body parts have become! But he was down so far that the u/s lady couldn't even get a shot of his whole face! Little monkey! Lol! But I got a really neat shot of his nose and lips :cloud9: he has my lips :dance: well.. they must be mine because his daddy's dont look like that! :dohh: Oh and he is just a teeny squirt.. his estimated weight is at 5lbs 8oz right now, and he is measuring 35 weeks... so still behind! But thats better than 34wks! But I am expecting him to be small, his daddy was 5 lbs at birth and he was full term. I was 7lbs 11oz.
Anyhow, I will let you know how it goes on friday (thats when my next appt is) theyll have the results from my urine and bloods and u/s by then.

Here's Marley's little Nose and Lips :cloud9: (sorry for the poor quality, had to take it on my cell) Im pretty sure theres a hand up there by his face too, the u/s lady said he had his hands by his face so I assume so.
 



Attached Files:







0602091651a marley nose&lips.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Suze

Genna :hug: for the pain in the bum day you've had - they certainly made sure you were resting your BP by sending you all round the hospital didn't they?!! Anyway I'm pleased the end result was that you got to see Marley again, it's sooo different and good having a scan in the 30's weeks isn't it? I'm pleased things are OK, some babies are just smaller than others! You'll be thankful during delivery!

I'm doing fine, just got my TENS machine for the SPD today which I have tried out and it seems wonderful! I also got a lovely foot massage from OH which relaxed me sooo much I actually felt a bit physically sick??!! I've also been to the loo (sorry tmi no2) sooo many times today, like 6 or 7 is that normal?!

Jenn I hope things move for you before your induction, are they going to give you another sweep or is that it done? Aubrey I hope you don't go overdue too, and that your doc appointment on Friday is more helpful!

:hugs:


----------



## massacubano

genna, :hugs: love the u/s photo I had clear ones on 2d with my baby and canceled the 4d because, I can see her button nose just fine! :)

oh ladies! yes going overdue is no fun and risky IMO... that placenta breaks down pretty fast. :(

okay...

I spent five hours at the hospital tonight. I could not feel the baby move much today. So, long story short they had me on the machines and the doctor did not feel I was passing the NST. So he had me get a (scan) u/s ...

and
.
.
.
baby looks be be BIG! and I have a ton of fluid around him... he was over 19 and what is considered too abnormal is 25 so I passed and went home :hissy:

ETA: the large amount of fluid is why I can not feel his movements...

and also he is now face down!!! AMEN :yipee:


----------



## Suze

Great news that he is head down massacubano, now all he needs to do is come OUT!!! :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> Great news that he is head down massacubano, now all he needs to do is come OUT!!! :hugs:

oh crap why do I google! I looked at the risks for having TOO MUCH fluid.. cord prolapse (coming out before baby and cutting off oxygen).. risks and more risks...

the average fluid levels for third tri are 5-25 cm of fluid combined with all four pockets.. he is over 19 so now I am stressed... what if my water breaks at home and the cord gets pinched! not a thing I could do to save him! :cry2:


he was face up.. which is much harder to push out.. looking at the ceiling. Now face down...


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> Great news that he is head down massacubano, now all he needs to do is come OUT!!! :hugs:

hey Suze just noticed how similar our icons are! lol we are both looking @ bumps! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Stop googling !! :hissy:
there, that's you told :hugs:
I am sure the levels decrease the further on you get, so if they are at 19 now (which is within NORMAL), then why worry? 
Google is EVIL :hug:


Just popping in to say my baby NEVER moves when I am in the bath - I don't know why she just goes still for some reason, but just been in and she got the hiccups and I swear they were coming from just the other side of down there - bit shocked at how close they seemed to being outside!:baby:
Been getting some random pains today and bump has gone flatter on the front (to me anyway) been getting pains either side of my ovaries it feels like, hard to explain but is a new one on me! And while out walking felt wet so checked when got home and there was quite a bit of discharge (tmi i know!) - even managed to get out of the bath by myself - ooh I hope it means something is gonna happen :happydance:

Had a canny day - got my ironing done and most of the washing, had my walk and then fell asleep for a few hours on the settee. Woke up and got reeally busy with Flash wipes - even did the bannister! (nesting) 
Hubby did alot in the bedroom but he's got more to do (didnt get the carpet cleaned).

Well better get some sleep for the morning, will update with what the consultant comes out with.
----------------------------

*Genna* what a palaver you had! Still the scan must make the day worth while :)

Hope everyone is doing fine :hugs::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Genna said:


> Zoey1 said:
> 
> 
> Your day sounded like such a big pain in the butt* Genna*. I'm sorry hun. I'm sure Marley will measure just fine and he will look wonderful. Let us know how your pre-clampsia tests come back. Did you get your internal yet? You're in the states right?
> 
> Hey *Aubrey*! Did you ask your doctor to strip your membranes? That usually helps bring labor on or keep you from going to far past your due date. I had my second one done yesterday and hopefully it works. Fingers crossed. xx
> 
> Hey *Alicia*- I hope your ball works for ya. Keep bouncing. :happydance:
> 
> Hey *Suze & Massacubano*, How are you both feeling?
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer *Shorman*. Come on baby!
> 
> :( it was a pain but FINALLY it's done! Yep, im in the states :D
> Anyway.. u/s went well, it was cool to see how big all his little body parts have become! But he was down so far that the u/s lady couldn't even get a shot of his whole face! Little monkey! Lol! But I got a really neat shot of his nose and lips :cloud9: he has my lips :dance: well.. they must be mine because his daddy's dont look like that! :dohh: Oh and he is just a teeny squirt.. his estimated weight is at 5lbs 8oz right now, and he is measuring 35 weeks... so still behind! But thats better than 34wks! But I am expecting him to be small, his daddy was 5 lbs at birth and he was full term. I was 7lbs 11oz.
> Anyhow, I will let you know how it goes on friday (thats when my next appt is) theyll have the results from my urine and bloods and u/s by then.
> 
> Here's Marley's little Nose and Lips :cloud9: (sorry for the poor quality, had to take it on my cell) Im pretty sure theres a hand up there by his face too, the u/s lady said he had his hands by his face so I assume so.Click to expand...

Glad ultrasound went well hun, and cute U/S Pic ......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Suze*, 
I had my second stripping yesterday and have had contractions off and on for 2 days. Nothing regular though. I also had a lot of mucousy discharge tonight w/ a pinkish tint, so you never know. I have a feeling my LO will be staying put until the induction. :dohh: I'll keep thing positively though. 

Hey *Massachubano*! I'm glad your LO is head down and getting ready to make an appearance. Try to ignore googling. It always seems to scare people. :hugs: P.S. my little one is face up too. 

What cute lips and nose *Genna*!! :baby:

How's everyone else? Who do we think will be the next June mommy?????


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

wow *NSC* you done LOTS!!! well done to you :). Wish i had that much energy lol!!

Glad u/s went well *Genna*!! :D bet it ws lovely to see LO again :D

And glad bubs is head down *massacubano*!! :D must be moving along at least :D

And hope it does get more regular *Zoey*!! pinkish mucas sounds positive!! :D **fingers crossed** for you hun!!

Is for me i'm just amazed that i went to sleep at about 11 last night and didn't actually wake up till about 9 this morning!! wooo (and only got up to go to the loo once!!).
Have completely lost my appitite though :(, just thought of food is making me feel physically ill :(
Hmmmm wonder if that means anything lol..... yeah right!!! she gonna be in there till she's 4!! lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten

Morning all. God I'm bored of being pregnant now. Get him out already!! I'm not even term, eurgh. 

Think bump is defnitely dropping, going to get the ball inflated today and get bouncing to try and help him engage and starting the sex this weekend, rofl.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Great news from me today!! :cloud9:


I am 2/5ths engaged, which means 3/5ths is in the pelvis :happydance: (I can feel it is too!)

I can still have a waterbirth :happydance:

Blood glucose was ''satisfactory'' by the consultant :happydance:

Blood pressure wasnt dangerous but was a bit higher than last time but they are happy enough with it (134/86 think it was, notes are downstairs)


*Some Concerns*

Baby is estimated to be 10lb Plus rather than 9-10lb full term :dohh: but he said I was a big woman and I will be ok although he disagrees with waterbirths and he might be called if her shoulders get stuck!

Going to have to be weaned off bp tablets and will discuss whether or not can breastfeed nearer the time :cry:
I have 2 bottles total so might have to buy bottles and formular in now (bummer)
---------------------

Got scan on Friday and will see consultant again on wednesday.
They've defo given up measuring my belly now too!
I do look quite big today but my mum says my bum looks smaller and i look smaller in the sides, so it's all baby.
https://i41.tinypic.com/25fm4uv.jpg
I dont know why I thought i looked flatter at the front lmao - i swear it changes daily!


----------



## Suze

Great news *SpringChick!*! That's good that you can still have the waterbirth too, gosh she's going to be a big girl, I suppose you'll know more on Friday at the scan. 

I've seen the mw today and am also ceph 2/5ths meaning that 3/5ths of baby is engaged in my pelvis :happydance:

*Jenn*, sounds like good symptoms with the contractions and pinkiness!

*Alicia* I actually had a good nights sleep last night too, I am sleeping *on my front* (not on purpose, that's how I wake up) WTF??!!

*Massacubano* step away from the Google site!!

:hug: to everyone else and lots of labour :dust: to everyone, even you *Kitten*, well you're almost full term!!


----------



## butrfly

4 boys & 2 girls... i wonder who's next now. :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

Yay Suze for us being 2/5ths - means we're getting closer and closer :happydance:
Funnily enough I woke up practically on my front last week and I panicked and as soon as I went on my side she started protesting. poor bairn, but apparantly they are quite safe so shouldnt worry! It's not like we are putting any real weight on them - it's their weight and their fluid.


my mum says big babies lose more once they are born, and my neice was 9lb and she is skinny, so fingers crossed even if she's big she'll turn out ''normal'' - and in anyway we'll have the gym set up once she's in her own room so she can grow up into fitness (or even become a sumo champ / lady wrestler :blush:)


----------



## NoSpringChick

butrfly said:


> 4 boys & 2 girls... i wonder who's next now. :)

Well I am trying my best to be :baby:
gonna have curry again today :happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

hugs to everyone still waiting to give birth

i will have induction on tues/wed if she doesn't come before that


----------



## Suze

SpringChick my OH was 12lb and he's dead little and skinny now (bless him :rofl:)!

Hunny good luck with the induction, not long to wait...can I just be nosey and ask are you really on #10? I just read your avatar!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Good luck for your induction :hug:
10 kids you must be mad haha.

Jeez 12lb is a whopper! his poor mum lol! I have a cat 12lb and he weighs a ton!
I think some of my smaller cats might end up wearing newborn clothes so I get some wear out of them!


Saw this, this is what I think my hubby will be like! he has been warned though!!
https://i41.tinypic.com/2itney0.png

if he's tired/hungry/bored/whatever then tough!:dohh:


----------



## massacubano

I feel totally sane with this being #5 :rofl: I kid... seriously my OH is one on NINE! I can not say anything about 10 kids. Some people just want larger families. :)

As for GOOGLE :juggle:

yeah guess you are right NSC! 19 or so is normal.. just on the "lots and lots" range. I hope it does not increase. Curious what the Doctor has to say friday. I totally think I will make it till this weekend.... :argh:


----------



## Hunnyx10

ladies this is my 9th baby as no:10 is my step daughter and i have also had 2 m/c's

i am one of 12 myself so it comes naturally to me


----------



## amber20

Hi girls! how is everyone? I had a doctors appointment yesterday. I was dilated to almost a 3 and he stripped my membranes. If the baby doesn't arrive by the 11th I'm scheduled for an induction.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Not long for me now


----------



## JayleighAnn

Back from midwives and I'm not a happy bunny.

My midwife was away, so I seen a different lady, who measured me and instead of measuring 5 weeks infront, I'm now only measuring 2 weeks. BUT she said that I have to go to obstetrics to have a review, possibly a scan, for them to decide if they'll "allow" me a homebirth.

I'm quite pi$$ed of as my midwife said the whole way through that they allow you 2 weeks either side of ur gestation before they think its a concern. Just seems like their saying things to stop me having a homebirth.

No one has yet actually booked my homebirth, nor ordered the kit for the homebirth and it just feels like its a joke. I'm 37 weeks on friday and no one has sorted anything out. ARGH :hissy:

Sorry for the rant

Edit: forgot to say I wont see her again until I'm 38+5. so looks like no weekly appointments for me *sigh*


----------



## Suze

Hunnyx10 said:


> ladies this is my 9th baby as no:10 is my step daughter and i have also had 2 m/c's
> 
> i am one of 12 myself so it comes naturally to me

Huge amount of respect to you!


----------



## Suze

When are you due Jazzy?

Good luck amber, hopefully something will happen before the 11th, it does sound promising! 

Jayleighann I replied on your main thread

I've just been told that if you flash you bump at a full moon you go into labour....Sunday night girls get them out :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Suze said:


> I've just been told that if you flash you bump at a full moon you go into labour....Sunday night girls get them out :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'll be standing at my window all night then lol


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> When are you due Jazzy?
> 
> Good luck amber, hopefully something will happen before the 11th, it does sound promising!
> 
> Jayleighann I replied on your main thread
> 
> I've just been told that if you flash you bump at a full moon you go into labour....Sunday night girls get them out :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:flasher: okay and we all do it on sunday then :happydance:


----------



## Zoey1

Dilated to 3 cent. *Amber*... that's fantastic news! I hope your stripping works. 

Great news *NSC*!! That's good that you can still have the water-birth!

Woohoo *Suze* on being 2/5ths engaged! Cmon Baby! :happydance:

*Alicia *I actually had a good night sleep last night too, I was totally shocked!!! The little things that make us happy.


----------



## LilMama2be

I'm hoping my little girl comes by this weekend [:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hehe i was going to write hope your stripping works the other day to someone but didnt know if it would sound funny lol haha.

Good news that *Zoey* and *Suze* had good night too :D must have been a good one last night!! lol

So we think there will be a lot of babies on Mon?? lol
Haha just had a BH and my belly actually went a heart shape lol....

Had midwife today, she is coing round on tuesday to talk about induction etc.. :( come out baby!!!! lol

Been making cakes and cards and stuff last few weeks lol, cant think of any more to do :(

What has everyone else been up to??

xxxxxxx


----------



## junemomma09

Genna said:


> Zoey1 said:
> 
> 
> Your day sounded like such a big pain in the butt* Genna*. I'm sorry hun. I'm sure Marley will measure just fine and he will look wonderful. Let us know how your pre-clampsia tests come back. Did you get your internal yet? You're in the states right?
> 
> Hey *Aubrey*! Did you ask your doctor to strip your membranes? That usually helps bring labor on or keep you from going to far past your due date. I had my second one done yesterday and hopefully it works. Fingers crossed. xx
> 
> Hey *Alicia*- I hope your ball works for ya. Keep bouncing. :happydance:
> 
> Hey *Suze & Massacubano*, How are you both feeling?
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer *Shorman*. Come on baby!
> 
> :( it was a pain but FINALLY it's done! Yep, im in the states :D
> Anyway.. u/s went well, it was cool to see how big all his little body parts have become! But he was down so far that the u/s lady couldn't even get a shot of his whole face! Little monkey! Lol! But I got a really neat shot of his nose and lips :cloud9: he has my lips :dance: well.. they must be mine because his daddy's dont look like that! :dohh: Oh and he is just a teeny squirt.. his estimated weight is at 5lbs 8oz right now, and he is measuring 35 weeks... so still behind! But thats better than 34wks! But I am expecting him to be small, his daddy was 5 lbs at birth and he was full term. I was 7lbs 11oz.
> Anyhow, I will let you know how it goes on friday (thats when my next appt is) theyll have the results from my urine and bloods and u/s by then.
> 
> Here's Marley's little Nose and Lips :cloud9: (sorry for the poor quality, had to take it on my cell) Im pretty sure theres a hand up there by his face too, the u/s lady said he had his hands by his face so I assume so.Click to expand...

awww, so cute!!!! Glad everything turned out ok hun :hugs:


----------



## june09

Looks like there could be lots of june babies arriving on sunday or monday if the full moon thing works then lol!

I went for my first parentcraft class tonight and it was useless, I didn't learn anything that I didn't already know form reading on these forums. Well except for my hospital like you to stay in for one night but you can go home before that if you want. An hour and half sitting uncomfortable just to learn that lol


----------



## moose

I had an ultrasound today. She is already 8 pounds, if we believe what they say. At my last appointment my doc said there was no point in trying to push her out if she was more than 8 pounds. I see him again friday, and I guess booking a section.


----------



## butrfly

8 lbs???? wow, moose, she's a big one. :) good luck and i hope you meet your little lady soon.


----------



## Kitten

June 09 - I know what you mean about the parentcraft, it was a complete waste of our Saturday morning the other week!

Ooh the full moon eh? Maybe I'll get my bump out Sunday night and baby will come on Monday bob on 37 weeks. It's worth a try right? Lol. 

I think baby has definitely dropped a bit, his movements are a lot lower down and my bump sags over my clothing now rather than sticking outwards - sexy! I've also been having lots of sticky gloopy discharge (sorry TMI!) which I'm not sure if it is discharge or small pieces of plug.


----------



## fee & bump

I had the midwife out yesterday to go through my birth plan and she thinks the baby is too small so I have to go for another scan. Will be strange seeing her for the last time before she arrives - Just waiting on a date today. Also the baby's head is 3/5ths engaged but she's been like this for 2 weeks now :( - Come on baby!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Moose, yopur doc sounds a bit quick to book a section imo.
I asked about the weights and was told at 12lb they start that weight as _possible_ section time but will encourage the mums to try themselves first.
I do think c sections are less frequent in the Uk though as are early sweeps.
(I was also told bigger babies help themselves out, so don't panic! ;)) <-- how true this is or not I don't know - it sounds too good to be true!!


re the full moon, I don't think I'll bother cos it'll mean the water pool will be booked, so I'll be smart and let others go before me :) ... unless she wants to come today!:happydance: it's a nice cool day to be born!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Lovely clear scan!


----------



## NoSpringChick

*1st June*
*Sonyax *



*3rd June*
*Mamatastic 
Hexyewdancer *

*Any news on the above 3?*


----------



## Hunnyx10

i had my date as 4th june {for possible c-sec}but it will now be 9th june {induction} can this be amended please thanks


----------



## Mamatastic

NoSpringChick said:


> *1st June*
> *Sonyax *
> 
> 
> 
> *3rd June*
> *Mamatastic
> Hexyewdancer *
> 
> *Any news on the above 3?*

No news on me :cry: still waiting and no sign of bump making an entrance soon!! I'm just waiting and hoping it's not too long xx


----------



## NoSpringChick

^Get baring your tum at the full moon! :hug:


----------



## Mamatastic

Really?? whats that all about?


----------



## NoSpringChick

Full moon is supposed to get labour started :blush:


----------



## Mamatastic

I'll give anything a go now :rofl:


----------



## NoSpringChick

i might be joining you, I feel like i've been kicked in the goolies today (if i had goolies that is).:dohh::muaha:

(one thing is for sure... curries don't work:hissy:)


----------



## esther

Nipple stimulation ladies.... there is a proven study that nipple stimulation produces oxytocin which starts your contractions.... give it a try!


----------



## NoSpringChick

OOOOh i tried that one and I was getting tightenings, but as soon as stopped they vanished!:(
I'm also in near constant boob pain and am often sat here with wet flannels over me bitz!

Anyone else getting this pain? I've had it for a couple of weeks now and the onyl advice I got was to wear a well fitted bra (which isnt the problem)

it's like knives going in through the nipples and then spreading heat and pain all through the boob - really getting to me.


----------



## Mamatastic

I haven't got boob pain but I feel for you, that must be horrible!! I tried the nipple stimulation with no results but I will try again!!


----------



## dizzyspells

NoSpringChick said:


> i might be joining you, I feel like i've been kicked in the goolies today (if i had goolies that is).:dohh::muaha:
> 
> (one thing is for sure... curries don't work:hissy:)

NSC:I feel like I have bene kicked down there too!! He has realy dropped in the last couple of days and he feels like he is going to fall out!!

Also my midwife said the same thing about big babies that they are easier to push out!!Not sure how she worked that out my Daughter was 8lb 10 and she was hard enough!! This one is measuring 7lb 4oz already so dread to think what he is going to be!!

Cant help with the Boob pain sorry!!But sending :hug:.x


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh and just wanted to say 37 weeks today!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Come on little man your cooked and big enough now!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mamatastic

My MW said the same about bigger babies being easier to deliver - something to do with them being able to push themselves out as well so it's team work, where tiny ones legs have nothing to push against?? 

I hope it's true she reckons mine is about an 8 pounder!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

^congrats on 37 weeks :) we are an impatient lot though i feel - due dates mean nothing once you get to that magic 37 weeks! 


I am soooooooooo bored today :cry:- hubby went to give bloods for diabetes test and other stuff early this am and he's still not back and I cant go out on my own, and i need to walk this baby out! ......well waddle her out anyways :blush:
I will fall asleep if I don't go out soon.


----------



## dizzyspells

Mamatastic:lets hope they are right then about these babies helping themselves out!!My little girl def didnt but she is sooo laid back so dont think that helped!!Hoping this one will have a bit more get up and go!

NSC: I agree very impatient!!:rofl:BUT my Daughter was nearly 3weeks over so praying and crossing everything(well maybe not everything!!:rofl:)that he comes sooner rather than later!!

Im also going for a long walk today!!,Gonna kill my hips but no pain no gain!!We must be mad!!x


----------



## NoSpringChick

hehe dont cross everything !! :happydance:
I do think walking will be what brings baby closer though - it defo feels like soemthing is happening.



think i'd better go get some air of I will be :sleep: in 5 mins.
Better text him too as it doesnt take 3 hours to give blood :hissy:

have a nice day ladies - suppose we really should take advantage of peace and quiet while we have time to ourselves:hugs:


----------



## Suze

Morning all,

No new babies today? 
Congrats on full term Dizzy and I hope something happens soon Mamatastic, every day must be a bit nervewracking for you?! It's the not knowing that does my head in.

As I said befor my OH was a 12lber and was the lightest of 4 sons his mother gave birth to, the largest being 16lb - she said it was fine and did it naturally and reckons gravity helped her. Her only daughter was around 7lbs and she had the worst labour with her :shock:

My cat decided to sleep IN The pram yesterday evening, worst thing is I didn't realise, went out and closed the nursery door and when we came back she had done a poo on the nursery floor :sick: :sick: :sick: So the carpet needs cleaning again!


----------



## Suze

Oh it seems my OH is nesting....he's currently making meatballs and putting them into smaller portion sizes for the freezer to make meals easier when baby arrives...:cloud9:


----------



## Sonyax

NoSpringChick said:


> *1st June*
> *Sonyax *
> 
> 
> 
> *3rd June*
> *Mamatastic
> Hexyewdancer *
> 
> *Any news on the above 3?*

Hi no not yet still sitting here, last one was 11 days late praying its not gonna go that long they reckon its over 8lb now last one was 6.9. def hoping it'll give me a hand with the pushing :rofl:
I am feeling wonderfully relaxed though


----------



## Cat2008

Suze said:


> Oh it seems my OH is nesting....he's currently making meatballs and putting them into smaller portion sizes for the freezer to make meals easier when baby arrives...:cloud9:

HAHAHA :rofl: Thats awsome Suze! Thats what my hubby did last night, made soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many meatballs and sauce. Than left my kitchen a mess until I reminded him that he wasnt finished. It was so cute lmao. Men and meatballs lmao
!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hmmm... mines a qualified chef and i'm still cooking!! lol (mind u so am i lol).

Congrats on full term *Dizzy* hope your not kept waiting for too long!!
And hope the few over due mummys get to meet their babies soon!! :D

I want my baby out now!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Suze: My OH nested like mad the day before I went into labour with my daughter!He blitzed the Kitchen and all cupboards!He did the same on Sunday so fingers crossed!!ha!!.The meatballs sound yum!!x

Alicia;Fingers crossed yours wont be long!!

Had a walk this afternoon and bubs feels like he is gonna fall out now!lol!x


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hehe might have to go for a little walk myself :) might drag OH when he ets back form work (bit harsh after a 10 hour day but oh well) lol.
Thanks Dizzy... crossing my fingers lol :D
What has everyone else been upto today?? im sooo bored its unreal lol
xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats on full term dizzy 

Can't believe that I'm full term tomorrow...bugger me!

I had a couple of twinges last night, but nothing really :(


----------



## massacubano

congrats to the full term Mama's! 

Yes my OH is nesting too... I thought I was alone! :rofl:

I updated the "graduates club" on my siggy... check it out! :dance: and anyone if info is wrong tell me XOXOX


----------



## Jen09

Hope everyone's doing well! Congrats to everyone who is full term! Hope things progress soon! :hugs:

Had docs apt this morning. So very happy! Apparently he's head down, again, I hope for good! I am 1 cm dilated, 1/2 my cervix is thinned. She said he's a -2, is that referring to where his head or what? I was zoned out when she said this lol, cause I was so excited to hear the other news. lol. We did get a growth scan, everything is good! He's 5lbs 11ozs, she said if I go full term he'll be 7 - 7 1/2 pounds. But she said next week we'd talk about inducing, I'm for it lol. :happydance: Hubby was so silly at the apt. The nurse came in and said to get undressed from waist down and gave me the sheet so the doc could check, and he goes "haha! you're gonna get fingered!" Yes... thanks! lol. Needless to say, he then proceeded and goes "this place will turn you off in a heart beat. everything is gross" lol. My sil came too(she's been wanting to go but could never get off work, it's hubby's sister. I love her. She's like my best friend. We're only 4 months apart in age). She kept looking at me with this face and I told her "see.. I told you he was embarrassing in the room!" lol. But it was good to be able to laugh the whole time since I'm not good with pain, and they held each of my hands(well.. I grabbed theirs lol). But unfo she couldn't get to my cervix so I had to make my hands in a fist and place them under my butt and bam, everything was found lol. Anyhow, that was my experience this morning and I'm just super excited that things are finally slowly progressing! My sil did say though she was 1cm dilated when she went in, and the next day, she went into labor. Hmm.. lol. But I do have a question, with my cervix being half way thinned, does that mean things could happen sometime soon?


----------



## Hunnyx10

i was to have c-sec 4th june but now its an induction for 9th june please can date be changed.......thanks


----------



## Jkelmum

hi all thanks for all congrats here is a pic of my tiny little ladyhttps://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Image0075.jpg She as lost weight as newborns do she only weighs 5lb


----------



## Zoey1

She's so precious *Serina!*

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

oh serina hun she is just perfect...now my text buddy it has to be me next lol


----------



## dizzyspells

Serina she is gorgeous!!!Hope you are all doing well and recovering.xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

dizzyspells said:


> Serina she is gorgeous!!!Hope you are all doing well and recovering.xxx

Not really but thats another story cant bring myself to type my birth story just yet i wouldnt change lily for the world anf i kno it was worth it so thats all that matters :cloud9:


----------



## Genna

:( im feeling so icky today! I've been feeling that feeling like where you're going to get your period all day, blah! Crampy, crampy, crampy!!!! And! tmi, but I'm pretty sure I'm having a clear out. I've got the worst headache from hell Ugh.. I just want things to progress already! :baby:


----------



## june09

Aww serina she is gorgeous!

Genna- :hugs: Hopefully thats a sign things are going to progress for you and you wont have to wait too much longer.

I had a horrible night last night, got loads of period like pains and just couldn't settle. Really thought something was starting to happen, but seems to have gone today so a bit of a false alarm. Pleased though as I was lo to stay in there until atleast monday when I will be full term.


----------



## Suze

*Serina* Lily is beautiful, well done and I'm sorry it was quite an ordeal.

*Genna* I do hope this is the start. *Massacubano* I love the Junebugs thread and the photo gallery one too, they are really great you've done a lovely job!

Me, well I just want some symptoms!!! We have just been out tonight and bought 2 girl coming home outfits and 2 boy coming home outfits soooo cute. I keep on wondering which will be worn and which will go back to the shop! :hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Ooohhh *Genna*! Your symptoms (feeling ill, crampy, diarrhea-woohoo) sound very good!! How exciting! I'll cross my fingers for you. 

Good luck on your induction next week Hunnyx10!! :happydance: 

Don't you just hate false alarms *June09*?! So annoying. 

I've been crampy for the last 3 days after my 2nd stripping and I'm praying that she comes before my induction date, next Wednesday. Cmon on baby- no more false alarms. Bring on true labor for all of us!


----------



## Suze

Wow Jenn it's not long until your induction, June seems to be running away with itself! Are you totally ready? I hope she comes before then. A lot of people seem to have had false alarms, must be sooo annoying! :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

Hunnyx10 said:


> i was to have c-sec 4th june but now its an induction for 9th june please can date be changed.......thanks

you and I have twin bumps! I gotta figure out how the heck to get them off my cell phone!

Serina: awwwwww :pink: so sweet!



@ false alarms...

I am totally tired of going to triage. I will scream and demand someone induce me NOW!!! But, last trip was movement related... he was not moving so.. I was worried :( That was worth checking on imo... BH trips... UGh! :devil:


----------



## AubreyK80

Serina she is soooooo beautiful :) Congrats again hun


----------



## AubreyK80

*Well Tomorrow i go to the Dr, I have been feeling crappy all day, I have had cramps and today out of nowhere i had severe lower back pain that lasted 10 min or so ...... I just feel like nothing is really happening and my Due date is Saturday and i just want so bad to have my baby already ..... I will asked to be induced but i know he wont unless i get to 42 weeks .... Im so anxious and cranky about all this ...........*


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> *Well Tomorrow i go to the Dr, I have been feeling crappy all day, I have had cramps and today out of nowhere i had severe lower back pain that lasted 10 min or so ...... I just feel like nothing is really happening and my Due date is Saturday and i just want so bad to have my baby already ..... I will asked to be induced but i know he wont unless i get to 42 weeks .... Im so anxious and cranky about all this ...........*

I also go to the docs on friday.. and like you want an induction... enough already :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Oh, and I was at L&D triage a couple days back and it was super busy... so (non emergency) inductions take a back seat to these ladies who pop natural... So he may hold off too... Heck I am going to scream for another membrane stripping! 

oh I am hostile tonight aye? :rofl:


----------



## AubreyK80

massacubano said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> *Well Tomorrow i go to the Dr, I have been feeling crappy all day, I have had cramps and today out of nowhere i had severe lower back pain that lasted 10 min or so ...... I just feel like nothing is really happening and my Due date is Saturday and i just want so bad to have my baby already ..... I will asked to be induced but i know he wont unless i get to 42 weeks .... Im so anxious and cranky about all this ...........*
> 
> I also go to the docs on friday.. and like you want an induction... enough already :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> Oh, and I was at L&D triage a couple days back and it was super busy... so (non emergency) inductions take a back seat to these ladies who pop natural... So he may hold off too... Heck I am going to scream for another membrane stripping!
> 
> oh I am hostile tonight aye? :rofl:Click to expand...

hey hun, At least you have had a membrane sweep my Dr wont even do that ........ You are right about enough is enough .... Ugh !!! 

I want my baby already .....:hissy:

Im so uncomfortable and i dont like the thought of him wanting to wait till 42 weeks, but i dont think he will care what i have to say and that upsets me


----------



## butrfly

serina, she looks beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> *Well Tomorrow i go to the Dr, I have been feeling crappy all day, I have had cramps and today out of nowhere i had severe lower back pain that lasted 10 min or so ...... I just feel like nothing is really happening and my Due date is Saturday and i just want so bad to have my baby already ..... I will asked to be induced but i know he wont unless i get to 42 weeks .... Im so anxious and cranky about all this ...........*
> 
> I also go to the docs on friday.. and like you want an induction... enough already :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> Oh, and I was at L&D triage a couple days back and it was super busy... so (non emergency) inductions take a back seat to these ladies who pop natural... So he may hold off too... Heck I am going to scream for another membrane stripping!
> 
> oh I am hostile tonight aye? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun, At least you have had a membrane sweep my Dr wont even do that ........ You are right about enough is enough .... Ugh !!!
> 
> I want my baby already .....:hissy:
> 
> Im so uncomfortable and i dont like the thought of him wanting to wait till 42 weeks, but i dont think he will care what i have to say and that upsets meClick to expand...

I can not see myself at 42 weeks. I was 41.4 when my daughter was born and that was a total mess. 

Lots of babies were at the hospital like I said, so only way to get in there would be another "sweep"... which I am not sure he would do? The other Doctor already did one.. it gave me good ctrx for some time... hmm:blush:


----------



## Zoey1

The false alarms are so darn annoying *Suze*. :rofl: Like right now I have a lot of back and front cramps, but they're not regular. Urgh! I just wish my water would break so I didn't have to wonder if I'm contracting or having horrible BH's. How are you sugar?

Hey *Massachubano*- Is your LO moving well now? I hear you about being tired of going to triage. :rofl: I hope you get your induction or at least a sweep. 

Hi *Aubrey*- I really hope I receive a text from you soon. I'll keep my phone all charged up. It really sounds like your LO is thinking hard about coming. The back pain is always a very good sign. Let us know how your dr. appt. goes tomorrow. :hugs: I hope you too get your induction or at least a sweep.


----------



## esther

Hi June Mumma's, anyone popped a new beautiful June bundle yet? Seems to be quiet on the baby arrivals :( 

I want to see more beautiful babies


----------



## Suze

It is very quiet in here today, I've just woken up with a fat face!! I also weighed myself and got a shock, the thing is people keep on telling me I'm all baby so I was surprised to see I've put sooo much weight on, they were probably just being kind. MY OH says it must be my feet and boobs :rofl:


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> It is very quiet in here today, I've just woken up with a fat face!! I also weighed myself and got a shock, the thing is people keep on telling me I'm all baby so I was surprised to see I've put sooo much weight on, they were probably just being kind. MY OH says it must be my feet and boobs :rofl:

I noticed that my face got fatter when I was about to pop. Just swelling Suze, But, as for myself I sure packed on this pregnancy! YIKES! :dohh:

and yes we do seem to have "silence before the storm" in here don't we?


----------



## Babyshambelle

Serina your baby girl is adorable! 

Seeing these piccys just makes me want to hold my little princess NOW!

I've got to the magic 37 weeks today (yay!), sex and curry all round? xxxx


----------



## massacubano

Babyshambelle said:


> Serina your baby girl is adorable!
> 
> Seeing these piccys just makes me want to hold my little princess NOW!
> 
> I've got to the magic 37 weeks today (yay!), sex and curry all round? xxxx

no sex no curry :cry:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Serina she is adoreable :) :hugs:

------------------

Well I'm just back from my scan and baby today is 9lb and they are saying they wont let me go over 40 weeks and that highly probably I am in for a c-section and will be discussed on Wednesday with the consultant as my blood pressure is not shifting and was even higher today at 154/99, 133/99 and eventually after being on the ctg 128/91 and this is on 200mg a day bp tablets - so not good :(
Already I will probably not be able to breast feed on these tablets and will need weaned off so I am not looking forward to having to up the dose even more - I would rather have her earlier by c-section and both of us safe.
The consultant was nearly called if the 3rd hadnt gone down.

Add into that I suffer from an anxiety disorder and it looks the safer option to have a c-section asap to me - so I could have a definite date on Wednesday, and got to go for another ctg and bp checks Monday.

On the plus side baby is fine, we couldnt see her face though as she is all ready to be born and facing my back - but the sonographer asked if we were both tall as the legs looked long to her! We arent particularly tall - both around 5-7/8.
And my amniotic fluid has gone up to 15.4cm and she was breathing fine, but when I speak her pulse goes right up so I don't think she likes my voice !!

I'm still hoping I will just go into labour asap though, but there were no 'little hills' on the tracer to say anything is happening blah!


----------



## Babyshambelle

massacubano said:


> no sex no curry :cry:

Well, I've got a kitchen floor that needs scrubbing - you can come and do that if you like instead :)

xxxxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just looking at the average measurement chart 
https://www.gehealthcare.com/usen/patient/ultrasound/timelinegrowth_chart.html

head is 33-34wks (32.05)
femur is 38-39 wks (7.37)
abdominal is way off the scale - 40 wks is 32 and my measurement is 37.46

so looks like she'll have a small head, bit longer than average legs and abdomen like a sumo wrestler! (starting to resemble me right now haha)


----------



## NoSpringChick

Babyshambelle said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> no sex no curry :cry:
> 
> Well, I've got a kitchen floor that needs scrubbing - you can come and do that if you like instead :)
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

 
if she's coming all the way from the usa to clean your floor may as well make the trip worthwhile and do mine too! :muaha:


----------



## dizzyspells

Serina,Sorry to hear that you not too good!Hope you feel better soon.Saw your other thread about the C-Section.

NSC,sorry to hear that you might have to have a c-section!,thought my little man was big coming in at 7lb 4oz on Monday!!Sending you big :hug:.Hopefully you will go on your own before then!.

Congrats on 37weeks babyshamble and yes def sex and curry for me tonight!!!


Getting really bad back ache/pains all afternnoon and the only thing that is easing them is walking around so will will keep an eye on them and see what happens!!Been having a slight clearout too,but dont want to get my hopes up,its prob just bubs on a nerve!!xx


----------



## NoSpringChick

sonographer told me - hot bath, hot curry and hot sex but not neccessarily in that order!
don't think I am up for any of them!!

(besides we are warned no hot baths !!)


DIZZY perhaps our kids can sumo wrestle each other :)


I had a bit of a clearout this morning too, woke up in masses of pain thought yippee today is the day, went to the loo then was fine *tut* - waste of a pain!


----------



## NoSpringChick

This might be a daft question:

If you have a c-section do you still bleed afterwards?


----------



## june09

Sorry to hear you may have to have a c-section nospringchick. Hopefully your lo comes on her own before that has to happen. But if it not, then at least you will have a date for when you will get to meet your lo.
Glad baby was fine though!

I have been getting period pains on and off for the past couple of days now, and they seem to be getting worse by the day. Also getting pains in my back now, but not lasting long or happening that often. And have been getting tightenings. Think I may possibly be losing my plug too. Hmm so maybe something is starting to happen, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much incase I am still sat here waiting at 40 weeks.


----------



## june09

NoSpringChick said:


> This might be a daft question:
> 
> If you have a c-section do you still bleed afterwards?

Not a stupid question, I wondered this when I was told I may have a c-section if baby didnt turn. So I looked it up, and i found out that yes you do but sometimes it may not be as much.


----------



## dizzyspells

NoSpringChick said:


> DIZZY perhaps our kids can sumo wrestle each other :)


:rofl: think we might get in trouble for that:rofl:

Sounds like they both gonna look like it though in there white nappies :baby:


----------



## AubreyK80

*Well went again to the DR and my cervix is completely closed, My due date is tomorrow and he said it doesnt look like i will be going into labor ... He will not induce unless there is an emergency to do so ....so he is sending me for a BPP Ultrasound Tomorrow Morning, Im just so nervous and scared i just want everything to be okay, I was told to take my bags with me Just in Case ...... I dont know how i will get through the day Im so nervous and scared, I just want my baby to be healthy and in my arms already .... So i guess we will see tomorrow morning i was told not to leave the hopsital from the ultrasound until the Tec has spoken to my Dr with the results .... So thats it for now, Im soooo worried *

Ohhh and my Dr said maybe im a few weeks behind then we thought which seems CRAZY to me since i had my 12 week and 19/20 week ultrasound which all said i was Due June 6th, and i know its can be off by a day or something but he said maybe a few weeks, which seems just crazy to me .... I dont know .....i guess we will see tomorrow


----------



## Genna

got back from my appt. Marley's small teeny tiny, but he's doing great otherwise. I have to go to the MW's twice a week now and be hooked up to the monitor, and have an ultrasound once a week too, until he's born. At least I get to see him a lot! But going once a week to the Mw's was enough :growlmad: well, anything for my little monkey though :D

hows everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Genna

forgot to say, he's still measuring 34 weeks (35 by ultrasound), thats why im getting an ultrasound once a week and going twice to the MW. They pushed my DD to June 19th now :cry: but I don't really mind, he'll come when he is good and ready. They said if there is any sign of fetal distress or low Amniotic Fluid, I'll be induced asap. :shrug: hopefully he comes on his own!


----------



## Dukechick

Aww Genna, going to the doctor once a week is enough huh?? Oh well, anything for Marley!! Sometimes I wish my lil one was measuring a little smaller, DH was 11lbs6oz when he was born, I hope our son doesn't take after him. True, it's great that you get to see him more!! :)


----------



## massacubano

AubreyK80 said:


> *Well went again to the DR and my cervix is completely closed, My due date is tomorrow and he said it doesnt look like i will be going into labor ... He will not induce unless there is an emergency to do so ....so he is sending me for a BPP Ultrasound Tomorrow Morning, Im just so nervous and scared i just want everything to be okay, I was told to take my bags with me Just in Case ...... I dont know how i will get through the day Im so nervous and scared, I just want my baby to be healthy and in my arms already .... So i guess we will see tomorrow morning i was told not to leave the hopsital from the ultrasound until the Tec has spoken to my Dr with the results .... So thats it for now, Im soooo worried *
> 
> Ohhh and my Dr said maybe im a few weeks behind then we thought which seems CRAZY to me since i had my 12 week and 19/20 week ultrasound which all said i was Due June 6th, and i know its can be off by a day or something but he said maybe a few weeks, which seems just crazy to me .... I dont know .....i guess we will see tomorrow

I forget but this is your first baby? I was just a fingertip.... and progress took forever.. I am sure you will get 8/8 on the BPP :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

massacubano said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> *Well went again to the DR and my cervix is completely closed, My due date is tomorrow and he said it doesnt look like i will be going into labor ... He will not induce unless there is an emergency to do so ....so he is sending me for a BPP Ultrasound Tomorrow Morning, Im just so nervous and scared i just want everything to be okay, I was told to take my bags with me Just in Case ...... I dont know how i will get through the day Im so nervous and scared, I just want my baby to be healthy and in my arms already .... So i guess we will see tomorrow morning i was told not to leave the hopsital from the ultrasound until the Tec has spoken to my Dr with the results .... So thats it for now, Im soooo worried *
> 
> Ohhh and my Dr said maybe im a few weeks behind then we thought which seems CRAZY to me since i had my 12 week and 19/20 week ultrasound which all said i was Due June 6th, and i know its can be off by a day or something but he said maybe a few weeks, which seems just crazy to me .... I dont know .....i guess we will see tomorrow
> 
> I forget but this is your first baby? I was just a fingertip.... and progress took forever.. I am sure you will get 8/8 on the BPP :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes this is my First .


----------



## moose

NoSpringChick mine has quite the tummy too. Everything is at the 20th percentile, except her tummy which is at the 91st! EEK!

I have to have the section because the shape and size of my pelvis. I went in today to the pre admission clinic for some education, and filled out some forms.

I am booked for my section on June 10th at 8 am. We have all our doctors picked out, and Husband gets to collect the cord blood. June 8th for another appointment, and the
9th for bloodwork.

So close.


----------



## Suze

June your symptoms sound good - just saying that reminded me of ttc and waiting for the BFP!!!

Aw SpringChick, hope you don't have to have a section, but I suppose if that's best then that's the way it will be. They seem to be taking good care of you though.

:hug: Aubrey for tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be fine with baby, you're obviously giving him/her a very good home in there! It seems at least they are doing something now and you'll get some answers and direction about the next step. Excuse my ignorance but is a BPP ultrasound just a normal ultrasound to see how everything is? It does seem crazy that now, at this late stage in the day they are saying your dates might be out WTF? I hope you get answers tomorrow hun.

Genna, little Marley is keeping you on your toes eh?! Like you say, you get to see him regularly now until he makes a real appearance and he'll come when he's ready and will be worth the wait!

I thought I was getting a cold this evening and was sooo annoyed, couldn't cope with yet more phsical symptoms...seems to have been an allergy thing tho!!


----------



## AubreyK80

A biophysical profile (BPP), which consists of an ultrasound to look at your baby's overall movements, breathing movements (movement of her/ his chest muscles and diaphragm), and muscle tone (whether she/ He opens and closes her hand or extends and then flexes her limbs), as well as the amount of amniotic fluid that surrounds her (important because it's a reflection of how well the placenta is supporting your baby).

Fetal heart rate monitoring (called a nonstress test or NST) will generally be done as well &#8212; by itself or as part of the BPP. Or, you may have what's known as a modified BPP, which consists of an NST and an ultrasound to assess the amount of amniotic fluid.

If the fetal testing isn't reassuring &#8212; the amniotic fluid level is too low, for example &#8212; you'll be induced. If there's a serious, urgent problem, you may have an immediate c-section.

Your practitioner will also check your cervix to see if it's "ripening." Its position, how soft it is, how effaced (thinned out) it is, and how dilated (open) it is can all affect when and how your labor is induced. If you don't go into labor on your own, you'll be induced, usually sometime between 41 and 42 weeks.

:hug::hug:


----------



## Suze

Happy due date Aubrey, I know you're not expecting anything to happen but you never know! Also best of luck for the scan today :hug:

I've woken up with a stinking cold, I feel dreadful and I'm the worlds worst when I have a cold and it normally ends up in a bad chest infection which is ALL I need right now!


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> Happy due date Aubrey, I know you're not expecting anything to happen but you never know! Also best of luck for the scan today :hug:
> 
> I've woken up with a stinking cold, I feel dreadful and I'm the worlds worst when I have a cold and it normally ends up in a bad chest infection which is ALL I need right now!

 Thanks Suze, we are getting ready to leave here in about 10 min for the Ultrasound, Im sooooo Nervous, I hope something happens today and i have my baby already .......

Awwwww Suze I hope you feel better really soon, Make sure you get lots of rest hun . :hug::hug::hug: :hugs:


----------



## hexyewdancer

Im 3 days overdue. Hoping my LO comes today as its my Nan and Grandad's wedding anniversary.

Oh but isnt it a full moon tomorrow?


----------



## esther

Sorry to hear the June mummy's waiting on their babies, I am sending lots of labour dust your way! I'm very excited to post up the congratulatory messages in the June Bugs subject title!

Baby Layla is doing well, she's just started to get a hang of feeding which was really stressing me out, the baby blues/anxiety seem to be disappearing which is fantastic and I'm actually feeling pretty good, and not in any pain and discomfort. Although I'm sweating like a trooper at night, I wake up dripping and covered in sweat because I'm losing all that fluid retention (it is freezing cold to me too, so it's not like I am hot). So my advice if you have taken on a lot of fluid during your pregnancy, sleep with a towel underneath you in the first week otherwise you'll be drenched!

Hope everyone is going well, and I can't wait to hear about the next beautiful June baby to be born.


----------



## Tammi

I m losing my patience :cry: A friend had her little girl at 35+4 and all is fine, she weighed 3.2kg at birth...
Mine weighed 3.2kg at my 36 week scan... I just want her now :cry:
I feel bad and selfish for hoping she ll come early but I m just soooo fed up with all the aches and pains :cry:


----------



## AubreyK80

Well the ultrasound went well, baby was measuring around 37 weeks which is never 100 % accurate , He is around 7 pounds 3 oz approx ....... and i passed on everything on the ultrasound ...... Im just so happy my baby is okay and healthy .... Babys amniotic fluids level was in the 50th percentile. Babys head is engaged but im not dialiated at all :( 
So now again its just a waiting game .... I just want to have my baby already ....it feels like it will never happen LOL


----------



## massacubano

Babyshambelle said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> no sex no curry :cry:
> 
> Well, I've got a kitchen floor that needs scrubbing - you can come and do that if you like instead :)
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: sure thing....:hugs:


----------



## massacubano

hexyewdancer said:


> Im 3 days overdue. Hoping my LO comes today as its my Nan and Grandad's wedding anniversary.
> 
> Oh but isnt it a full moon tomorrow?

not sure is it a full moon? those girls will be popping... hope no one takes my induction room :blush: hehe:dohh:


----------



## Suze

Yeah it is a full moon tomorrow - flash your bumps at it and they reckon it can start you off :rofl:

Aubrey glad baby is fine, but I guess it's still very frustrating for you that you're not dilated at all - did they say if they'd give you a sweep or anything about inducing you at any point? :hug:


----------



## Suze

Oh and by the way I DO NOT WANT any labour signs or to go into labour in the next few days, I've got a really bad cold and very high fever :sick: I'm just worried now that something will happen and I won't be able to cope!!


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> Oh and by the way I DO NOT WANT any labour signs or to go into labour in the next few days, I've got a really bad cold and very high fever :sick: I'm just worried now that something will happen and I won't be able to cope!!

Suze hope you feel better sweetie. I know being sick while PG is horrible! :(

so no labor dust for you... :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Thanks hun - everyone else can have my share of labour :dust:! I'll then have double when I'm better :rofl:


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> Yeah it is a full moon tomorrow - flash your bumps at it and they reckon it can start you off :rofl:
> 
> Aubrey glad baby is fine, but I guess it's still very frustrating for you that you're not dilated at all - did they say if they'd give you a sweep or anything about inducing you at any point? :hug:

No mention about a sweep or induction I hope he will decide to do something when i go back to the DR on Friday .........Hope you are feeling a little better hun ...... Sending you hugs :hug:


----------



## amber20

Well everyone my I had my baby boy! My water broke June 4 and 6:30 am and he was born at 12:50 pm. His name is Brysan Daniel. He weighed 6 lbs 0.8 ounces and was 19 inches long. I will post more pics tomorrow. Good luck to all of you still waiting!!!!!


----------



## AubreyK80

amber20 said:


> Well everyone my I had my baby boy! My water broke June 4 and 6:30 am and he was born at 12:50 pm. His name is Brysan Daniel. He weighed 6 lbs 0.8 ounces and was 19 inches long. I will post more pics tomorrow. Good luck to all of you still waiting!!!!!

Congrats ! :hug:


----------



## butrfly

congratulations, amber! :)

suze, i hope you feel better soon.

massacubano - just one more sleep! (at least from where i'm at) til monday induction day! i'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Zoey1

amber20 said:


> Well everyone my I had my baby boy! My water broke June 4 and 6:30 am and he was born at 12:50 pm. His name is Brysan Daniel. He weighed 6 lbs 0.8 ounces and was 19 inches long. I will post more pics tomorrow. Good luck to all of you still waiting!!!!!

Woohoo *Amber*!!! :happydance: Congrats and I can't wait to see pics of your little man. :hugs:


----------



## Kitten

Congratulations amber!

I had pizza for tea last night with chillis on. What a mistake! I got the belly ache alright but it didn't trigger anything labour wise, I just suffered with really bad belly ache and wind! Thought I was OK this morning but still a bit gassy and sore, eurgh. We had sex twice last night though, despite the pain, and today I might go for a walk and I have a pineapple in!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Esther*! 
I'm so happy to hear that Baby Layla is doing great and that your baby blues are fading. Damn our hormones! Will you be posting anymore pics of her? She's just so gorgeous. I was excited to hear that you're sweating all your water out. With the CRAZY amount I've gained, I can only hope I soak a towel. :rofl: 

Hey *Suze*! I hope you feel better hun! No labor dust for you. :rofl: I think something is going around though. I'm all flu achy. Boo! 

Hey *Massacubano*- I so hope we all pop tomorrow, since it is a full moon. My fingers are crossed that no one takes your induction room. :hugs: 

Oh man *Aubrey*... I'm so glad your baby is doing fine, but I'm bummed for you that you're not dilated yet. Your LO must LOVE the womb. Good job on giving your little boy such a wonderful home! Hopefully your dr. will give you a sweep or something soon. This is getting ridiculous for you. :hugs:

Any baby news *Hexyewdancer*?

I need some more labor dust girls. My induction is in 4 days (Wednesday) and I would really love for her to come on her own. It's so funny... everyday I think it's the "DAY" and nope.. nothing. :rofl:


----------



## Hunnyx10

whoop whoop another baby yay..congratulations aubrey


----------



## esther

Zoey1 said:


> Hey *Esther*!
> I'm so happy to hear that Baby Layla is doing great and that your baby blues are fading. Damn our hormones! Will you be posting anymore pics of her? She's just so gorgeous. I was excited to hear that you're sweating all your water out. With the CRAZY amount I've gained, I can only hope I soak a towel. :rofl:
> 
> Hey *Suze*! I hope you feel better hun! No labor dust for you. :rofl: I think something is going around though. I'm all flu achy. Boo!
> 
> Hey *Massacubano*- I so hope we all pop tomorrow, since it is a full moon. My fingers are crossed that no one takes your induction room. :hugs:
> 
> Oh man *Aubrey*... I'm so glad your baby is doing fine, but I'm bummed for you that you're not dilated yet. Your LO must LOVE the womb. Good job on giving your little boy such a wonderful home! Hopefully your dr. will give you a sweep or something soon. This is getting ridiculous for you. :hugs:
> 
> Any baby news *Hexyewdancer*?
> 
> I need some more labor dust girls. My induction is in 4 days (Wednesday) and I would really love for her to come on her own. It's so funny... everyday I think it's the "DAY" and nope.. nothing. :rofl:

Hey Jenn, I will definitely post some more pics up. We have a tonne of photos but they are all really large files because they've been taken with my OH's SLR digital camera so I would not be able to upload them. But I will definitely find some of the ones he has edited and put them up! Yep baby blues seem out the door, had a really emotional night the other night was just in tears and not coping because of breastfeeding issues - my milk had come in but was not letting down and she hadn't done a wee, so I was so stressed about it and worried, but all good now the milk is free flowing and she is loving it. Yep sweating like a trooper, it is disgusting!

Induction date soon! Your baby is going to be here in no time! I can't wait to see pics of her, she will be beautiful. Sending lots of labour dust your way though because I would love for you to pop on your own hun!


----------



## esther

Congrats amber20!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

congrats *Amber*!!
Hope something happens soon *Aubrey* These babies are prving to be quite stubborn!! lol
Hope you fee better soon *Suze*!! :hugs:

As for me I'm due tomorrow!!! woooo :happydance: not that i expeting anything to happen as i think i had more signs of labour 3 weeks ago than now!! lol.. can it delay it if you are busy?? as i havent really stoped lately.. maybe i should relax lol.. And hope this full moon works tonight and the neighbours dont jut all think ive gone mad!! haha

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zoey1

Happy due date tomorrow Alicia! I hope the full moon works for you too! [-o&lt;


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Thanks *zoey*!! Hope bubs decides to pop out and say hello befre weds!!
If not i hope your induction goes well!! Never know we could be having our LO's on the same day!! have midwife coming round day afer tomorrow to talk about inductions, and going to ask her to arrange one ASAP as am in lots of pain with my legs, cant seep at all, and for some reason just the thought of food is making me rather ill!! lol so hopefully she will get it in soon as :D

Glad to hear Layla is doing well *Esther* :D!! and glad you are feeling better :D woopwoop!!

And kitten.. poor you!! belly ache when this far preggers is Not good!! lol hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

I am so nervous when I woke up it was the first thought through my head. I could not sleep again. So, typing away while OH snores! :) and all the house is sleeping.

Guess I should enjoy this, because chaos of a newborn in the first weeks is usually pretty sleepless on average.

Happy Due Date *Alicia* flash the moon! :flasher:

and double dust for *Suze* when she feels better. :dust:

Congrats *Amber* I will update the "graduates" club thread! oh hope you all keep me on my toes next week. :yipee: 

okay off to vomit... I am totally a wreck... :sick:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

massacubano said:


> I am so nervous when I woke up it was the first thought through my head. I could not sleep again. So, typing away while OH snores! :) and all the house is sleeping.
> 
> Guess I should enjoy this, because chaos of a newborn in the first weeks is usually pretty sleepless on average.
> 
> Happy Due Date *Alicia* flash the moon! :flasher:
> 
> and double dust for *Suze* when she feels better. :dust:
> 
> Congrats *Amber* I will update the "graduates" club thread! oh hope you all keep me on my toes next week. :yipee:
> 
> okay off to vomit... I am totally a wreck... :sick:

awww hun, hope everything goes well!! :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten

Thanks Alicia! Been having lots of baby stretching/hicks and I'm SO tired all the time. Hoping it all means something but doubt it, lol. I can see this monster keeping me waiting until the very end and further no doubt!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Kitten said:


> Thanks Alicia! Been having lots of baby stretching/hicks and I'm SO tired all the time. Hoping it all means something but doubt it, lol. I can see this monster keeping me waiting until the very end and further no doubt!

hehe bless the little horrors!! lol i was goig to eat a hot curry to help things along but i couldnt do it! ewww lol pasta bake instead :D lol
Hope it is something kitten!!! labour dust to you... def going for the moon tonight haha
xx


----------



## Suze

Huge good luck wishes to Massacubano for tomorrow! Bet you can't wait to meet Javier!

Congratulations Amber :happydance:

Happy due date tomorrow Alicia, I'm thinking we're going to have a babyfest this week what with Jenn having the induction on Wednesday too...how exciting!

Thanks for your well wishes girls, I am full of flu and have a chest infection. I saw the Dr today though and have been put on antibiotics. I had an utter meltdown last night because of feeling so ill, think OH thought I was going mad! I just panicked thinking I'd not manage labour if it happened...God 1 minute we want it, the next we don't!!


----------



## massacubano

Suze said:


> Huge good luck wishes to Massacubano for tomorrow! Bet you can't wait to meet Javier!
> 
> Congratulations Amber :happydance:
> 
> Happy due date tomorrow Alicia, I'm thinking we're going to have a babyfest this week what with Jenn having the induction on Wednesday too...how exciting!
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes girls, I am full of flu and have a chest infection. I saw the Dr today though and have been put on antibiotics. I had an utter meltdown last night because of feeling so ill, think OH thought I was going mad! I just panicked thinking I'd not manage labour if it happened...God 1 minute we want it, the next we don't!!

I am being super lazy today. I know with my eldest I went crazy preparing everything for everyone else (visitors) that saturday before the monday and went into labor on my own. Which is nice. But, I was in labor for two days with no sleep or epidural to speak of! :dohh:

Just need to fold some clothing up and make sure the dishes are done. I also have to get the kids bags ready for grandma's house. 

OH is so nervous he woke up mowed the yard. Then took the kids out camera shopping! yet bought nothing... :shrug: its like he can not stand to be in the house "waiting"... well you all see how I am passing time don't ya:sleep:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Congrats Amber! :hug:
And good luck for tomorrow Massacubano :) :hug:

babies popping out all over the place now!

-----------------

Suze hope the ab's work for you :hug:
Alicia how exciting one day to go (officially!) XXXX

Hope everyone else is doing fine :) :hug:

----------------------

Help! I can't find the moon LOL, but I have flashed my bump at the window so hopefully that will do!
Have started leaking tonight from boobs - have only ever once at 20 weeks and that was only one side,and boobs havnt been as sore today!
Had a Balti curry that was too hot for me and has spiked my sugar to 7.0 so hoping that was worth it.

As long as I don't miss the last Ashes to Ashes tomorrow I am hoping for anytime, like now!


----------



## AubreyK80

good luck tomorrow Massacubano :) Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dukechick

Good luck Massacubano!!!!!!! I'll be thinking of you, and waiting for some texts!!! Have fun :)


----------



## june09

Hope everyones doing well.

Good luck Massacubano!

And woo seen as it's past 12 and is now monday, I am now fullterm :happydance: now for getting this lo outta here!


----------



## Genna

Congrats amber!!! :wohoo:

And GOOD LUCK Massacubano :yipee: cant wait to see little Javier! :hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Good luck *Massacubano*!! it's about 1:50am on your induction date!! I wonder if you're sleeping or too excited to. Can't wait to hear some updates! :hugs:

Hey *Suze*! Are you feeling any better hun? Being sick really just does suck! :hugs:

It looks like the full moon isn't doing anything for me. Any of you?


----------



## Babyshambelle

Good luck *Massacubano*!!

*Zoey* -no full moon luck for me either!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Good luck Kathy (Massacubano)! thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## Kitten

I had to search for that sodding moon! I went to every window in the house and could see the sky lit up by it but couldn't find it!! I came to the conclusion it was over the house and there was no way I was going outside. Then I woke up at 2am and checked again and it was across the street so I gave it a flash through my bedroom window, rofl. No signs of labour here though I'm afraid, damn lies!! Hehe.

Hope everyone's well. I keep getting this period pain type thing in the evening and throughout the night. It's not cramping, but it's the same pain, like a dull ache, and it's just there permanently, like stretching pain, any ideas?? Anyone else had it??

Also not sure if I'm losing plug or not. Had a lot of cervical pain when I got up to go to the toilet last night and my discharge or whatever has been sticky and gloopy in parts so don't know if it's discharge, or from having sex, or little bits of plug? Oh well, I'll keep on the raspberry leaf tea and bouncing on the ball. The earlier he comes the better, he's causing me right agony in there!!

Good luck to anyone who's having signs, hope they come for you soon!


----------



## lisac25

still cant seem to upload my latest bump pics into the bumps thread using the attatchment tool, but it will let me use the pic as my avatar, so for anyone who cares here it is lol
hope everyone is doing good, i on the other hand am fed up of waking up feeling like my ribs have been run over by a car in the morn lol COME ON BABY lol x


----------



## NoSpringChick

Kitten I'm having more gloopy discharge too, but I think that's all it is - discharge! (don't you just love that word?)
And snap about the moon, must have been overhead cos I couldnt see it either!
Well I am not waiting for the next full moon that's a fact :)


Anymore babies born today?????

--------------------------

Anyone know what 90% centile means and has 74kg written next to it?


----------



## shorman

Hello ladies i'm in hospital AGAIN! with high blood pressure this time! iits gone back down now though but i am getting so fed up with it all i'm getting constant cramps and being told its a irratable uterus. hope everyone is doing ok i'll keep you all updated but i dont think anything exciting is going to happen :cry::cry::cry:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png


----------



## Kitten

NoSpringChick - Yeah I think you're right, unfortunately, I just want something to happen, lol.

Lisac - that's one hell of a bump!!

Shorman - ouch about the irritable uterus, hope it settles down.


----------



## tricky nicky

i flashed at the moon but no luck:(


----------



## hexyewdancer

I flashed to the moon and got caught by my hubby who wondered what the hell i was doing. I tried to explain but he now thinks ive lost it. Anyway it didnt work. Boo hoo!!


----------



## butrfly

labor dust to everyone this week! go junebugs go!


----------



## Suze

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at everyone flashing their bumps through their windows last night, great!!! 

Can't wait to hear Massacubano's news later on today hopefully! 

June09 congrats on being full term. Shorman, sorry to hear you're in hospital again, hope things start moving for you. 

SpringChick, what was the 90% centile referring to? And I know your baby is big but I sure as hell hope for you no part of her is 74kg!! If something is classed as 50% centile it means bang on average, so under 50% is below average and above 50% is above average, so 94% is well above average!!

Operation eviction is still on hold for me at the mo, my changing bad finally arrived today though so at least I can pack the baby's hospital things


----------



## Jkelmum

I come with some devestating news ....meldmac posted a message on facebook ....


> This is the hardest post I've ever had to make....on Thursday I went in to my regular appointment and my baby has died at 36 weeks and 4 days. I'm heartbroken and devastated right now. I don't even know how we are going to cope with this.

My heart goes out to her and her family at this sad time :cry: :hugs: Nobody should ever go thru this :hug:


----------



## butrfly

just read this in the main third tri area. oh serina, such sad news to read. :(

(on another note, do we have news on massacubano?)


----------



## june09

Such devastating news about meldmac, my thoughts are with her and her family!


----------



## Kitten

Oh that's awful, I can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## Suze

That's awful news, you kind of think things are OK at this point, sent a shiver down my spine, thoughts are with her :hugs:


----------



## Suze

butrfly said:


> (on another note, do we have news on massacubano?)

I was wondering the same, I think she is text buddy with Dukey?


----------



## june09

No luck with the full moon for anyone then? I couldn't see the moon last night so I didn't get to attempt it. But seen as it doesn't seem to have done much for anyone else, I don't think I have missed out :rofl:
Been getting terrible period like pains all last night again, and seem to have lost some more plug this morning but other than that no other signs lo is on her way.

Good Luck to Massacubano today, another June baby woo.

Sorry to hear you have had to be in hospital again Shorman, hope things get moving for you soon and your lo wont keep you hanging on too long.

And hope your lo doesn't make an appearance just yet then Suze and hangs on in there a bit long, but good that you can now pack the hospital bag.


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

aww hope things get little easier for you *shorman*!!
Damn that full moon didnt bloody work!!! :(
Hope *massacubano* is doing ok!! cant wait to hear!!!
And *lisac* how come you look that good this far along and i look like poo!!?? lol mmm maybe thats why OH wont help me 'evict' this little missis!! haha

Poor *Meldmac*.. will be thinking of her and her family :( i cant belive it :(

hope all other June bugs are doing well!
xxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

And woo happy due date to me!! lol Not that LO seems to realise that means she has to get a move on!! :rofl:...


----------



## esther

Congrats Alicia_&_Kev on your due date! I hope little one decides to make an appearance very soon xo


----------



## esther

I'm very excited to hear some news from massacubano!!


----------



## Suze

Note to Alicia's baby girl: "It's your turn, like today!"


----------



## fee & bump

Just got back from the midwife and the baby's head is fully engaged and she thinks it's not going to be long!! I've just takent he dog for a 3 mile walk and feel really really achy in my pelvis but no twinges or anything....Come on baby, make an appearence. x


----------



## Tammi

Oooh happy due date Alicia :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

my heart goes out to Mel xx


----------



## AubreyK80

Happy Due Date alicia YAY !!!


----------



## Genna

happy DD Alicia! :wohoo:


----------



## Hunnyx10

such sad news for mel, thinking of her and her family

have high BP hence the headaches for the past 7 days now 154/94..so had to be monitored it went to 130/90 so i have to go back tomorrow at 2pm to check BP again and induction will be done Wednesday morning..also had sweep done, having some pains and 1cm dialated..


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Thanks Ladies! :D *Suze* i passed the message on to her, hehe :hugs:. i might go bounce on next doors trampoline!! haha
*Hunny* i hope things get moving asap!! sending dust, and :hugs: your way! i hate headaches!! lol
xxxx


----------



## honey08

my heart and thoughts go out to meldmac and family, so sry for ur loss:cry:


----------



## bugalugs

My deepest sympathy Mel & family. God bless your little angel xxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

RIP sweet little baby. 

I've just realized...only a week and a day left until my c-section. I'm starting to get TERRIFIED!


----------



## celine

*hugs*and prayers for you and ur family


----------



## Jkelmum

Mel named her sweet angel Devin Patrick xxx


----------



## AubreyK80

meldmac my heart and thoughts are with you hun, Im so very sorry for your loss .... Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I lost my connection today and I'm so sad to see the news :(
Thoughts go out to all the family :hug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

*Suze* it was in relation to efw (estimated fetal weight) I asked today of the m/w who wrote it and she said it's actually more like 97th centile (gulp) but what the 74kg is refering to I have no idea - it's not my weight I know that!! I didnt want to ask about that as didnt want to have a weight convo (even though I only gained 2lb this past month and the baby has gained more than that whoohoo)

Anyway my bp is still sky high - the only reason they are letting me home is because the ctg tracers are fine on the baby and there's never anything in my wee and I dont have any headaches or visual problems.
My diabetes scores though are not so good lately as I am craving fruit and ice pops and having curries. They will all have to stop :(

My ctg did show some happenings in my womb today though, she said they were Braxton Hicks and liker the earlier person, a little bit irritable - doesnt mean anything though.

Consultant for my diabetes on wednesday and the baby doctor I think - hopefully will get some idea when she is going to come out.


----------



## AubreyK80

Anyone feeling uncomfortable like me .... Ugh !!!!

My back is always hurting, Im swollen all over, Im just so anxious to have my baby already i think im driving myself Bonkers already :cry:.......Im so confused about things that i just want friday to come so i can see my DR .... The baby is measuring by scan 37 weeks does that change my due date ... because that seems crazy ... I dont know .... I just want my baby already .. i have trouble sleeping at night my back hurts sooooo bad ........ Im hoping again this friday when i ask for induction he will do so, But i have a feeling he wont ..... :hissy::hissy:

I feel like i just wait for something to happen .... i havent lost plug or anything ..... and i know that first babys are usually late ....But Im just so cranky about all this already :cry:


:hug::hug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I feel the same way Aubrey :hug: I'm sure my hubby is feeling it too as he got weighed today and has gained 28lbs since i got pregnant!

No they wont change your due date, if that was the case I'd have mine put back - all i've been told is I wont be going over 40 weeks.
I'm sure they wont leave you too long and you never know.... tonight could be the night!!!


----------



## AubreyK80

NoSpringChick said:


> I feel the same way Aubrey :hug: I'm sure my hubby is feeling it too as he got weighed today and has gained 28lbs since i got pregnant!
> 
> No they wont change your due date, if that was the case I'd have mine put back - all i've been told is I wont be going over 40 weeks.
> I'm sure they wont leave you too long and you never know.... tonight could be the night!!!



LOL my OH is the same as yours Hun he has gained weight along with me through this pregnancy ......This weekend I will be 41 weeks .....UGH !!!!!

I pray when i see my Dr this friday he will consider inducing but i have a feeling he will wait till Im 42 weeks ......

(( hugs ))


----------



## Zoey1

I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: :hugs: 

Has anyone heard from Massacubano?


----------



## Tammi

ARE WE THERE YET ? :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

I get the feeling the next 3-5 weeks are going to go soooo slowly.


----------



## Suze

Hope everyone is OK and :hug: to those who are fed up of waiting!

I'm hoping Massacubano has Javier in her arms now! I see that Mamtastic hasn't been online for a few days, hopefully she's had her baby too. 

Jenn, induction day tomorrow, how are you feeling about it and what time (and time zone) do you go in?! Nerves and excitement I would imagine! 

SpringChick and Aubrey hopefully you'll get some ideas this week if you're going to get induced - fingers x'd. 

I'm feeling a bit better, almost time to re-start operation eviction although now have thrush from the antibiotics :blush:


----------



## Suze

Happy due date Genna...any sign of Marley?! :hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

don't say that kitten :( it'll fly by!!! :) It'll be july before we know it!!! Heck, Xmas will be here before we know it!!!

Arghhh Suze, the downside of anti-biotics - been there before with thrush in the mouth from them (although you might be talking about somewhere else!) Hope it goes soon!


----------



## Suze

NoSpringChick said:


> don't say that kitten :( it'll fly by!!! :) It'll be july before we know it!!! Heck, Xmas will be here before we know it!!!
> 
> Arghhh Suze, the downside of anti-biotics - been there before with thrush in the mouth from them (although you might be talking about somewhere else!) Hope it goes soon!

I can't believe we are a third of the way through June! I want to be a Junebug though! Although due to my 'current condition' OH's services will NOT be required in operation eviction...until I've been to the chemist :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'm bored so been doing my pics. Posted them in the bumps section but thought i'd just end my pics here too. 
Took some full length near nakid ones this morning and felt just awful about them tbh, so not putting myself through stupid upset and calling these pics it!
Since she dropped the bottom of my bump has gone extra saggy and empty, I hope I can rescue it!
https://i40.tinypic.com/2nvsemq.jpg

I am looking at losing the weight now.
My comfy weight is 12 stone and I got weighed and was 18-12!!! So got 6st 12 to lose!!
I was pregnant just before this one though although ended in m/c, did stop smoking and couldnt do my usual excercise. (enough excuses - I ate too much!)


----------



## NoSpringChick

I think you will be a June bug Suze!
I am just hoping mine will be a Gemini as June 20th is the last day.
I'm a gemini and my hubbys mum is a gemini so it stands to reason so should his daughter be - and we'll all drive him mad!!!


----------



## Suze

I love your collage SpringChick! It'll be really good to look back on, I've done one too but for some reason I couldn't get them in order!!

It's funny how the bump drops and you feel fat rather than pregnant. I also stopped smoking for this pregnancy so blame some of my weight gain on that! 

I'd like mine to come on the 19th - it's the summer solstice and also Fathers Day - are you listening bump?!

My OH has his driving test on Thursday, I'm getting nervous for him, if he passes then baby can come any time after that!


----------



## NoSpringChick

21st is summer soltice and fathers day :hug: but would be Cancer star sign, I dont like that name for a sign, plus crab it's like crabs :blush:

That reminds me I'd better get him something for fathers day in otherwise he will be sent out to buy his own card! I think a baby is enough present - maybe let him change all the nappies that day :) You could buy yours a baby on board sign! :happydance:


----------



## Suze

Oh I meant the 21st :dohh: I think it's because my OH has a feeling the baby is coming on the 19th! Yeah I was thinking about fathers day - baby is as good a present as he'll get :rofl:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I think mine will come June 10th cos that date is on a t shirt I've got that isnt maternity but has seen me through! Now that would be nice :)

Crikey these last couple of weeks are hard! I used to wonder why people were so hoping for early births and couldnt just wait for their due dates :dohh:


----------



## Suze

Yeah June 10th would be good for you! You never know you might get kept in at your appointment tomorrow! 
Last few weeks are hard, I'm just constantly wondering whether we're having a boy or a girl, I am sooo impatient, god knows how we managed to stay on team yellow!


----------



## Genna

Suze said:


> Happy due date Genna...any sign of Marley?! :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs: He's been really laid back today...so who knows, maybe he'll be one of those babies to come on his due date :wohoo: I was feeling _weird_ yesterday, but I feel pretty good today. COME ON MARLEY!

I have another u/s and monitoring appt. today, so maybe they'll pick up some contractions? that would be awesome! :dance:

Suze, do you have any inkling as to what LO is? boy? girl? :baby: im SO excited to see what you're having! :wohoo: :hugs:

Hope everyone is well :hug:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

HAPPY DUE DATE *GENNA*!!!! :D... come on Marley!!

Love your collage *Springchick*!! i kind of wish i had taken more pics now...

Saw midwife ealier and she done a sweep, not too nice, but not as bad as i thought..
Had bleeding a little since this morning so hopefully its a sign, and im pretty sure she wrote on the notes 'show on fingers' as was quite a lot of blood afterwards.

And just ate chicken dipped in sweet chilli dip, will that work same as a curry?? lol
So have indction booked for next Fri if she's not here by then.

Come on baby!!!!

Hope everyone is ok!! xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

had sweep yesterday lost mucus plug today and induction or c-sec tomorrow 

c-sec as she is in oblique lie, hoping she turns back before the morning or if i go into full blown labour tonite as im getting tightenings every half hour at the moment

good luck to the rest of you ladies still waiting


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

ohhh good luck *Hunny* hope LO turns for you!! and you go into labour!! 
come on little bubas!!
xxxx


----------



## Kitten

Good luck Hunny, turn baby turn!!


----------



## Suze

Good luck Hunny, sounds good! 

And Alicia, you might well be next after today's sweep :happydance:

Genna, I don't have any inkling about the sex - most people are saying boy but that's because my OH has 4 bothers who all have 2 sons! My OH and my Mum both think girl though, it is very exciting albeit a little frustrating at times not knowing!


----------



## dizzyspells

Happy Due date Jenna!!

Alicia hope the sweep works for you!!

Hunny wishing you lots of luck for tommorow!

NSC love the bump pics they are fab!!

Well my little man is still on track to be a sumo:cry:. He measuring in at about 8lb 10oz today and still 2 maybe more weeks to go!!Im freaking out,dd was that when she was born and that was bad enough!!!Walked out of midwifes and cried for about an hour:cry:. It really would not worry me normally but with having such a horrible time with Mia its really got to me!!Anyway enough of me ranting!!

Hope everyone is doing well and we get some more June bugs soon!xx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Thanks you *dizzy* and *suze*... fingers crossed :D have had realllly bad cramps and been to the loo like 5 times this eve!! (normally go like once a week!!) woooo :happydance:

Awww *Dizzy* i hope LO doesn't end up tooo big :hugs: i would be the same. They do say bigger babies are easier to deliver :D. Will they not consider inducing you a little early if he gets much bigger?


----------



## AubreyK80

Just wanted to say hello to all you ladies .... How is everyone feeling ?? Everyday i get more frustrated being pregnant :hissy:

Friday couldnt get here any sooner, I just want to see my Dr already , I just know i will be disappointed when he tells me he wont Induce me yet .... And im scared since baby is measuring 37 weeks what that actually means ..... Ugh !!!!!!


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LilMama2be

3 days till my due date and no sign of labor ]:

Hopefully she'll randomly decide to show up atleast by her due date.
I am so tired of being pregnant, I have NOTHING to do around the house anymore.
I've gone on long walks, i've tried just about anything SAFE besides sex.

and the only cramps i've had I think are related to gas ]:


----------



## Dukechick

Hey everyone! I hope you're all doing good. I'm starting to get really inpatient being pregnant, why can't it just be 6 months? I couldn't imagine being a friggen elephant!

I have a doctors appt tomorrow morning, can I ask her for a sweep?


----------



## Suze

Dukechick said:


> Hey everyone! I hope you're all doing good. I'm starting to get really inpatient being pregnant, why can't it just be 6 months? I couldn't imagine being a friggen elephant!
> 
> I have a doctors appt tomorrow morning, can I ask her for a sweep?

I dunno, I have a midwife appointment too tomorrow and am going to ask, worth a try! I've just eaten a whole pineapple too :rofl:


----------



## Zoey1

*INDUCTION UPDATE: *
My induction date was set for tomorrow, June 10th @ 6:15pm, however after a very early morning appt. at labor & delivery today, they've decided to move up my induction to midnight P.S.T. tonight. I'm definitely nervous Sue! I know that inductions can take a very long time & be quite painful, but it's well worth the discomfort to have her out. Only 8 more hours until I'm admitted.

Hey *Sue*! I hope you're feeling better hun! I didn't know you're on team yellow. How fun! Can't wait to hear the sex. Let us know what your MW says about a sweep! Big :hugs:

Hey* Aubrey *Hun! I hope your doctor agrees to induce you. The end really is so darn frustrating. Let us know how your appt. goes on Friday. 

Hey *Alicia & Genna*- Both of you have promising symptoms! Feeling weird.. bad cramps... going to the bathroom a lot. I hope something happens soon for you both!

Good luck on your section tomorrow *Hunnyx10*! :hugs: 

Hey *Heather*! I would definitely ask for a sweep tomorrow. All the Dr. can say is no. Hopefully the answer will be yes though. :happydance: 


I hope I got everyone in here on this post, but if not I adore you all! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Dukechick

Good luck with your induction Zoey1!!!! I'm jealous!! lol....


----------



## Zoey1

Thanks Heather!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Wow Jenn I'm sooo excited for you!! :happydance:

I suppose it means you won't have a sleepless night at home before going in tomorrow - are you going to just try (!) and have a relaxing evening and then go in for midnight (PST) tonight? And will they actually start the induction process at that point or just admit you and wait until the morning? SORRY I'm asking sooo many nosey questions!!!

Last question (I promise!!) do you have someone to keep us impatient Junebugs updated?!

I bet you're sooo excited to meet your little girl! :hug:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Sue! 
You know... I've probably slept 15 hours literally in the last 2 weeks. The pain & RLS are so bad in my legs that I just can't sleep. So I'm used to those sleepless nights. I doubt I'll be able to relax tonight. I'll probably clean my already spotless house. :rofl: Darn nesting! Haha

You're not asking nosey questions at all :hugs: I am leaving for the hospital at 11:45pm for a 12am admittance. Once I'm admitted they will begin my blood work and give me an internal. At the exam, if I'm at least 2.5 cent. dilated they will begin my induction with pitocin. If I am less than 2.5 cent. (currently 2 cent.) they will begin with a gel tab to ripen my cervix a bit more. 

Actually Aubrey is my text buddy, so my husband or I will keep her posted w/ my progress. I know how you feel about being updated. I can't stand not knowing what's going on w/ the June mommies I love.


----------



## Zoey1

FYI Girls! Genna is being induced as we speak!! Thread started by Happyfamily123 in the 3rd tri. forum. Go Genna!!! :yipee:


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Sue!
> You know... I've probably slept 15 hours literally in the last 2 weeks. The pain & RLS are so bad in my legs that I just can't sleep. So I'm used to those sleepless nights. I doubt I'll be able to relax tonight. I'll probably clean my already spotless house. :rofl: Darn nesting! Haha
> 
> You're not asking nosey questions at all :hugs: I am leaving for the hospital at 11:45pm for a 12am admittance. Once I'm admitted they will begin my blood work and give me an internal. At the exam, if I'm at least 2.5 cent. dilated they will begin my induction with pitocin. If I am less than 2.5 cent. (currently 2 cent.) they will begin with a gel tab to ripen my cervix a bit more.
> 
> Actually Aubrey is my text buddy, so my husband or I will keep her posted w/ my progress. I know how you feel about being updated. I can't stand not knowing what's going on w/ the June mommies I love.

Jenn **** Im soooo excited for you hun, I will be waiting to hear from you, I wish you the veryyyy best hun, I will be thinking about you ......Try and get some rest hun before tomorrow, but im sure that isnt easy to do ......... I will be waiting to hear from you with updates :)

Sending you TONS of hugs :hug::hug:


----------



## Zoey1

Thanks Aubrey! I so wish I could sleep, but knowing that I'm leaving for the hospital in 6 hours my mind is racing. I'm scared, nervous, stressed, excited and etc. My husband or I will definitely keep you posted throughout the process. I will send you a msg. with his cell # in it, in case he uses his phone. Thank you so much sweetie for updating everyone. I can't wait to update everyone on you LO's arrival, David Max! C'mon baby David. Any signs more signs today?


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Thanks Aubrey! I so wish I could sleep, but knowing that I'm leaving for the hospital in 6 hours my mind is racing. I'm scared, nervous, stressed, excited and etc. My husband or I will definitely keep you posted throughout the process. I will send you a msg. with his cell # in it, in case he uses his phone. Thank you so much sweetie for updating everyone. I can't wait to update everyone on you LO's arrival, David Max! C'mon baby David. Any signs more signs today?



I feel like im on countdown with you girl ......Im so excited for you and your husband .....You dont have to thank me sweetie , Im sooo excited to hear and update everyone ......We will all be thinking of you .....:hug::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> Thanks Aubrey! I so wish I could sleep, but knowing that I'm leaving for the hospital in 6 hours my mind is racing. I'm scared, nervous, stressed, excited and etc. My husband or I will definitely keep you posted throughout the process. I will send you a msg. with his cell # in it, in case he uses his phone. Thank you so much sweetie for updating everyone. I can't wait to update everyone on you LO's arrival, David Max! C'mon baby David. Any signs more signs today?


No new signs really, I have been having cramps on and off but not often ... I swear im driving myself crazy waiting and waiting :rofl: :hissy:


----------



## Zoey1

I know... the waiting is the worst Aubrey. I actually went in to L&D very early this morning for cramps off and on (*like you have*). I thought it was probably BHs, but actually were real contractions just irregular. You never know sugar, your LO might make an appearance VERY SOON! I so hope for you. :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Zoey1 said:


> I know... the waiting is the worst Aubrey. I actually went in to L&D very early this morning for cramps off and on (*like you have*). I thought it was probably BHs, but actually were real contractions just irregular. You never know sugar, your LO might make an appearance VERY SOON! I so hope for you. :hugs:

Thanks hun, Im praying something will happen soon .... :)


:hug::hug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Good luck Zoey and Genna :) :hug::happydance:

And David Max, get a move on! You're late :hissy:



I'm up early, only had 2 hours sleep if that, been sick too urghhh, sore boobies, NO signs of impending birth but I look I've grown again.
Nervous of todays appointment.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Good Luck Jenn and Genna, hope everything goes really well for you xx

Good luck to Hunny too, shes being Induced or having a c-section today depending on the position of her little one xxxx


----------



## tricky nicky

looks like there could be a few june bubbas here at some point today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten

Good luck to all the June mums who are being induced or going into labour!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Good luck *Jenn, Genna *and *Hunny*....
*Aubrey* i really hope something happens for you v v soon! 

The waiting is driving me insane!!! lol
Does anyone know how many times you have to have :sex: so its meant to be like getting induced... must have done something wrong as OH is actually helping' to get her out now bless him :D (prob just all my moaning poor bloke) :rofl:

Cant wait to hear from the three girls!!! :D
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suze

Best of luck to Genna and Jenn, hope they have their little bundles of joy very very soon!! 
Aubrey, David Max is just too comfy in there!!

SpringChick, hope all goes well at your appointment today and sorry to hear you're feeling a bit icky!

Yep as tricky nicky said I think there could be a few June babies today! I hope Massacubano is OK and she is busy with her little Javier

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## shorman

Hi ladys i'm back from hospital i can not wait wait for my sweep on the 12 hopefully that will set me off lol, but i am betting i am going to go overdue, who else is due on the 14th? congrats to all the ladys who have recently had there babys big :hug:xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png


----------



## AubreyK80

She is in the hospital she recieved misopristol at 325 am the Dr will be back in to check on her in 3 hours to see if she needs to start the pitocin .......

Sending Jenn LOTS of hugs ..... I will keep you all updated as i recieve text messegaes .....

:hug::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> Good luck *Jenn, Genna *and *Hunny*....
> *Aubrey* i really hope something happens for you v v soon!
> 
> The waiting is driving me insane!!! lol
> Does anyone know how many times you have to have :sex: so its meant to be like getting induced... must have done something wrong as OH is actually helping' to get her out now bless him :D (prob just all my moaning poor bloke) :rofl:
> 
> Cant wait to hear from the three girls!!! :D
> xxxxxxxxxx

This waiting is driving me insane TOOO .... i SWEAR im going even more Bonkers everyday ...:rofl::hissy::hissy::hissy:


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

NoSpringChick said:


> Good luck Zoey and Genna :) :hug::happydance:
> 
> And David Max, get a move on! You're late :hissy:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up early, only had 2 hours sleep if that, been sick too urghhh, sore boobies, NO signs of impending birth but I look I've grown again.
> Nervous of todays appointment.

Hopefully my little david will listen to you, Because he isnt listening to me ....:rofl::rofl::rofl: :hissy:

(( Hugs )) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

NoSpringChick said:


> Good luck Zoey and Genna :) :hug::happydance:
> 
> And David Max, get a move on! You're late :hissy:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up early, only had 2 hours sleep if that, been sick too urghhh, sore boobies, NO signs of impending birth but I look I've grown again.
> Nervous of todays appointment.

Nospringchick ***
Good luck at your appointment hun, Keep us updated, I'll be thinking about you girl .... Sending you hugs :hug::hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Luck Aubrey, hope David shows up for you soon, I know how awful that waiting game can be, lots of labor dust for you :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Good Luck to all the mummies who are in Labour/inductions/sections today!!! Wow looks like the June Bugs are well and truely popping now!!:happydance:

Aubrey hope your little man hurries up for you!!:baby:

NSC:Good Luck today!!x

Alicia: Its supposed to be sex 3 times that has the same effect as induction!!But you have to keep it in there on the cervix each time!So guessing legs up girl!!!lol!:rofl:

Sorry if I have forgotton anybody!!

Still no sign of my sumo!!Been cleaning like mad today in an attempt to stay on my feet and keep active!All its achieved is really bad hip pain!!:hissy:


----------



## AubreyK80

dizzyspells said:


> Good Luck to all the mummies who are in Labour/inductions/sections today!!! Wow looks like the June Bugs are well and truely popping now!!:happydance:
> 
> Aubrey hope your little man hurries up for you!!:baby:
> 
> NSC:Good Luck today!!x
> 
> Alicia: Its supposed to be sex 3 times that has the same effect as induction!!But you have to keep it in there on the cervix each time!So guessing legs up girl!!!lol!:rofl:
> 
> Sorry if I have forgotton anybody!!
> 
> Still no sign of my sumo!!Been cleaning like mad today in an attempt to stay on my feet and keep active!All its achieved is really bad hip pain!!:hissy:


Thanks hun, Im praying my little boy comes soon, He is being VERY stubborn like his dad ........

Hip pain is the worst i have been getting back pain at night and it kills ....:hissy::hissy:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Kitten

I've tried the sex 3x a day thing and I've started bending right forward with my bum in the air to try and encourage it up there. I said to hubby, it's like TTC!! We never actually TTC'd so it's like we're making up for it now, trying all the rumoured tricks of positions and stuff and foods and all that nonsense. Trying to evict is like trying to catch, heh.


----------



## Suze

Kitten said:


> Trying to evict is like trying to catch, heh.

Yeah I agree with you, all these 'tricks' and all the symptom spotting is like waiting for that elusive BFP!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hahahaha think i can just manage the third time today... but havent kept any of the others in haha :rofl:.. guess were starting from scratch when he gets in from work lol...

lol *Aubrey* thats what i keep saying to everyone, she's stubborn like daddy lol.
If i get any good tips to start it off i'll let ya know! :D

Oooo i hope the other 3 girlies are doing well


----------



## Suze

Great news about Genna so glad Marley is here!

I've just had a dissatisfactory midwife appointment, firstly she said she'd not do a sweep until 40 weeks and also if my SPD got any worse (which I don't think it actually could!) she'd absolutely not refer me for an induction because of it - 2 weeks ago this WAS on offer to me as was a membrane sweep - both on account of my SPD. 
Then she checked baby and the head is now not engaged AT ALL!! Last week it was 3/5ths and the week before 2/5ths and I was told with a first baby it would not DIS-engage, but it has in my case...feel quite disheartened


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> Great news about Genna so glad Marley is here!
> 
> I've just had a dissatisfactory midwife appointment, firstly she said she'd not do a sweep until 40 weeks and also if my SPD got any worse (which I don't think it actually could!) she'd absolutely not refer me for an induction because of it - 2 weeks ago this WAS on offer to me as was a membrane sweep - both on account of my SPD.
> Then she checked baby and the head is now not engaged AT ALL!! Last week it was 3/5ths and the week before 2/5ths and I was told with a first baby it would not DIS-engage, but it has in my case...feel quite disheartened

Suze ***
Im so sorry to hear this, My Dr wont even consider doing a sweep at all, which is wierd to me ......this just gets so frustrating doesnt it ... Sending you hugs hun ....(( Hugs ))


----------



## PitBullMommy

Holy Crow...Austin TOTALLY dropped today! I got up out of bed and couldn't hardly stand! Bump is SO small and waaaaaay low. Feel like I've got a bowling ball between my legs and pelvis is killing! Thank goodness my section is on Tuesday and I don't have to wait the 12 days till the EDD! Now I just have to decide if I want regional or general anesthesia! I have NO CLUE which to use....don't really mind not hearing his first cry though, there will be plenty more, LOL! 

LOTS Of good Labor Dust to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hehe that is a decision and a hal *Pitbullmummy* Hope it all ges well, and your not too uncomfortable till then lol.

Does anyone know if there is an overdue June mummys thread?? just thought of it cos i feel like i am going backwrds!! lol feel like i should be going back to 2nd Tri soon :S wierrrdddd feeling lol.

*Suze*.. Sorry midwife was such a bum!! DW i was told thatLO has been head down since around 27 weeks, and engage for agggeesss then in hosp at 37 weeks the 'head' midwife said no she's breech, thats why she's small too!!?? so they done a scan to see... and she was head down... silly cow!! think some of them just guess!! lol
Hopefully he is just wrong!! fingers crossed :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

and *Aubrey* i would be getting so frustrated i would have to kic the doc or something :rofl:
Hope David turns up soon!! great name btw!!! :D (was my dads name hehe)
xxxxx


----------



## AubreyK80

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> hehe that is a decision and a hal *Pitbullmummy* Hope it all ges well, and your not too uncomfortable till then lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an overdue June mummys thread?? just thought of it cos i feel like i am going backwrds!! lol feel like i should be going back to 2nd Tri soon :S wierrrdddd feeling lol.
> 
> *Suze*.. Sorry midwife was such a bum!! DW i was told thatLO has been head down since around 27 weeks, and engage for agggeesss then in hosp at 37 weeks the 'head' midwife said no she's breech, thats why she's small too!!?? so they done a scan to see... and she was head down... silly cow!! think some of them just guess!! lol
> Hopefully he is just wrong!! fingers crossed :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I dont think we have an overdue June mommies thread but i think we need one ................:hissy: LOL 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> and *Aubrey* i would be getting so frustrated i would have to kic the doc or something :rofl:
> Hope David turns up soon!! great name btw!!! :D (was my dads name hehe)
> xxxxx

I think i will kick my Dr when he does the internal exam this week .....:rofl: :rofl:

Just kidding, he better not disappoint me this week and tell me "No again " to being Induced

David is being named after my Grandfather :) 

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dizzyspells

Suze sorry to hear that you had such a dissapointing apointment!.I didnt think 1st babies disengaged either!!Dont think they like inducing early anymore.My MW told me yeaterday that up until about a year ago they would induce at 38wks for big babies,spd etc but not anymore(well in my area anyway!).Sending big :hug:

Alicia sounds like you have some catching up do then!!:rofl:

Congrats to Genna and welcome to the world Marley!!:happydance:


----------



## NoSpringChick

I'm being induced next week. 

*Keeping it low key though as don't want anyone i know to know and you never know who is reading in*. :baby:

Excited and very nervous though!!

They are putting me on something that is long lasting which means less internals with it being a first birth (?) and i might not have her till the next day. Good news is I am going in straight to the delivery suite and my hubby can stay - but i suspect I'll prolly send him home till it starts getting nearer.

Gosh, going to be a mummy!!! :cry::happydance::baby::cloud9: I also go to pick the day! I was offered this Friday but if she was born Saturday that is the 13th and we didnt want that date for a couple of reasons.

---------------

And todays moan - £3.41 for a tiny bottle of Gaviscon!!! Will last me a few days if that!



And blood pressure was 135/89 which she said wasn't too bad for me, so they only took it the once.
Got to have another ctg and bp profile though on Friday.
Diabetic doc was ok with my few high scores but laughed when I said the curry had caused the spikes but I thought it was worth it if it meant starting labour!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze said:


> Great news about Genna so glad Marley is here!
> 
> I've just had a dissatisfactory midwife appointment, firstly she said she'd not do a sweep until 40 weeks and also if my SPD got any worse (which I don't think it actually could!) she'd absolutely not refer me for an induction because of it - 2 weeks ago this WAS on offer to me as was a membrane sweep - both on account of my SPD.
> Then she checked baby and the head is now not engaged AT ALL!! Last week it was 3/5ths and the week before 2/5ths and I was told with a first baby it would not DIS-engage, but it has in my case...feel quite disheartened

 
Suze, last time mine was 2/5ths and today it is 3/5ths - but thinking about it how acurate can they be? Baby could have just moved their heads a bit (they can still turn to the side) so I wouldnt get disheartened about that, and once she's engaged she can engage easily again, probably really quickly - seriously I wouldnt worry :hugs:


----------



## sexymummy18

hiya im expecting on the 12th to a yellow bump :)


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

WOOO congrats *Springchick*!! what day are you being induced next week? :D yay another buba :D lol

*Aubrey* you control yourself better than i'd be able to (with the doctor bashing) haha
You'd think after being pregnant for 9 months anothe week wouldt make a difference but every day feels like months doesn't it??!? lol
I Just all of a sudden (literally starting this week) feel really irritable, just wanna punch everyone lol including the people that are helping!!?

finally... welcome to the world little marley!! woo!! :D

xxxxxxxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

_WOOO congrats *Springchick*!! what day are you being induced next week?  yay another buba  lol_

Tis is a secret :) only parents know. ( I'm just funny like that LOL! )
I'm bricking it but hubby is bricking it more! He was all teary!
I'm still hoping it'll happen naturally though as I really really wanted the pool.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Oooh suze i called your baby a she :blush:


----------



## NoSpringChick

_I Just all of a sudden (literally starting this week) feel really irritable, just wanna punch everyone lol including the people that are helping!!?_

LOL me too! I took a real paddy last night. threw some food packaging at hubby and stormed upstairs, slammed the bedroom door and when he came in told him to go away - then my bp was down today! So think I needed that blow up.
All cos I couldnt reach the microwave plug socket and i was starving.
A primal scream room would be good too!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

ahh i get the secret bit now hehe.. (blonde/pregant moment hehe)
Awww bless you both, teres a bloody pub out the front of our hosp.. thiking thats NOT a good idea.
Aww get bouncing/currying/teaing/:sex:ing and hopefully LO will come :D lol

Good luck for whichever day it is hun!! I'll say it now just 'incase' somthing happens in meantime and i'm unable to get online :rofl: yeah bloody right!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

NoSpringChick said:


> LOL me too! I took a real paddy last night. threw some food packaging at hubby and stormed upstairs, slammed the bedroom door and when he came in told him to go away - then my bp was down today! So think I needed that blow up.
> All cos I couldnt reach the microwave plug socket and i was starving.
> A primal scream room would be good too!

:rofl: thats classic! hehe i'm sitting here giggling now :D lol


----------



## Dukechick

Did someone hear from Massacubano??? I saw her name on the title here, but haven't heard from her. Did she have her baby?


----------



## NoSpringChick

Alicia I would love to get bouncing but my balls top weight is 19stone and I darent risk it with being like 2lb lighter than that LOL :blush: (i have got nearly 7 st to lose!!)
Currying - spikes my glucose levels :hissy:
teaing - doing that -> not working :hissy:
and the other, I dont think I could get it in (dont know how a baby will come out!) :blush:

I suspect you'll have your baby real soon, maybe even by the weekend, Hmmm I'm saying friday! :happydance:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

*springchick* -i hope so :D woop woop... roll on Friday :D hehe (except i have an in the night garden cake to make for then) hmmm... think im gonna do it tomorrow :D

*Dukechick* - i dunno if anyone has heard from her yet.. well that i have seen anyway, i know Genna had Marley but i havn't heard about the other two yet :(...

Has anyone else?...


----------



## AubreyK80

out of nowhere my nose is stuffy i cant breathe i keep sneezing and i think im getting sick ..... Why do i have to get sick now :hissy:

I tried to call my Dr to see what i could take but there office is closed anyone have any idea what i can take over the counter ???

This really sucks that im getting sick now :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Suze

*Dizzy* - I didn't think first babies could disengage either especially at 3/5ths in last week. My bump hasn't changed at all and I'm sure if the head had disengaged then my fundal height should have gone up quite a bit from last week but it hasn't only 1cm! So I'm going to go for a second opinion on Friday

*SpringChick* :happydance: Going to be a Mummy next week!! Great news, bet it all feels extremely real now! Do you have a text buddy for updates?
Funny that you said 'she' about my baby! I might start a prediction thread!

*Alicia* and *Aubrey *where are the babies?! I think both of you might just be taken by surprise, we'll log on one morning and read news that you 2 have delivered (I hope so!). Aubrey :hug: about feeling ill, I hope I didn't pass it on to you :rofl:

Still no news from Massacubano?


----------



## Suze

AubreyK80 said:


> out of nowhere my nose is stuffy i cant breathe i keep sneezing and i think im getting sick ..... Why do i have to get sick now :hissy:
> 
> I tried to call my Dr to see what i could take but there office is closed anyone have any idea what i can take over the counter ???
> 
> This really sucks that im getting sick now :cry::cry::cry:

I just took paracetamol /Tylenol, I know it's not that strong but it's safe in pregnancy and it helped with my fever :hugs:


----------



## june09

I'm starting to get the feeling my baby wont be a june one and will hang on in there until July :dohh: I just want her out now. Went for growth scan again and while they say she's still slightly on the small side, she has grew a good bit since two weeks ago :happydance: and is now at just under about 6lb. So I don't think she will really be that small after all, as I have known many to be born weighing less than what they reckon she's at now. Her legs have grew some more too, and are getting way above the average. Don't know where these long legs are coming from. Again they couldn't really get head measurements because she was so low down, but think it's alright from what they could get. Now I know she's gained enough weight, I really want her to arrive. But any signs I was having of this happening seems to have disappeared.
Also had my second parent craft class tonight, which went on an hour longer than its supposed to and it was again completely useless. Thankfully next week will be the last one, I feel bad if i dont turn upto the next one but I am considering not bothering as its just too long sitting uncomfortable getting backache when i havent even achieved anything from it.

How's all the other june mums doings?

Congrats to Genna on having baby marley.

Good Luck to nospringchick for your induction next week, must be good knowing that your lo will be with you sometime next week.

And Suze, sorry about your midwife appointment today. That would be frustrating if your lo is no longer engaged, hopefully if you get a second opinion on friday it reveals that lo is actually still engaged and your midwife got it wrong.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> AubreyK80 said:
> 
> 
> out of nowhere my nose is stuffy i cant breathe i keep sneezing and i think im getting sick ..... Why do i have to get sick now :hissy:
> 
> I tried to call my Dr to see what i could take but there office is closed anyone have any idea what i can take over the counter ???
> 
> This really sucks that im getting sick now :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I just took paracetamol /Tylenol, I know it's not that strong but it's safe in pregnancy and it helped with my fever :hugs:Click to expand...

*Suze* Im taking some nasal spray but it doesnt help at all, Im soooo stuffy i cant breathe , i cant believe im sick..especially right before i beg my DR on friday for an iduction because im scared if im still sick he wont induce , especially if im sick, unless little david decides to come on his own which doesnt seem to happen either ...Gosh im cranky tonight .....LOL ..... If i sneeze one more time i swear im going to slap myself ( JK ) :rofl::rofl:

:hug::hug:


----------



## Kitten

Oh I keep having the moodswings too! Yesterday my mind went totally blank when I was driving home from the cinema and I couldn't remember how to get home so completely panicked and started screaming at hubby! I spent the whole night really angsty and crying and punching the couch and stuff, I have no idea what got into me. I got about 3 and a half hours sleep last night, I've been awake since 3.30am. Eurgh.


----------



## esther

I'm so excited with all these June mummy's popping!!! Has anyone heard from Hunny or massacubano????


----------



## LilMama2be

This month is going to fly by!!


----------



## Suze

:happydance: for Zoey1/Jenn on the arrival of her little girl, can't wait to hear name! 

Hope you're feeling a bit better today Aubrey? Kitten I think we're all getting a bit cranky at this stage aren't we - SpringChicks idea of a primal scream room was a good one! Hopefully Aubrey is not going to resort to violence at her Dr appointment tomorrow :rofl:
June, I also am now coming to terms with the fact I mightn't be a June mummy - I am going to get a second opinion on this baby apparently disengaging afetr being 3/5ths in. My friend who is a midwife rang last night and said it didn't sound right, especially in a first pregnancy.

Keep your fingers crossed - my OH has his driving test this morning.....if he doesn't pass he says he's taking me to hospital in labour in a wheelbarrow :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

esther said:


> I'm so excited with all these June mummy's popping!!! Has anyone heard from Hunny or massacubano????

Hunny text last night to say that she'd waited all day to go onto the labour ward because they were soo busy but it was looking like they were going to do nothing till morning and her LO has turned transverse again so she didn't actually know if it was going to be induction or c-section still.
Not heard from her yet this morning tho,
Fingers Crossed for her xx

Would love to know how Kathys getting on (massacubano)


----------



## esther

Thanks for the update! Hopefully bubs will turn so Hunny doesn't have to go in for surgery.

Thinking of massacubano and looking forward to hearing some good news that Javier has arrived and both are doing well.

xoxo


----------



## JayleighAnn

I have a cold :( a god damn stinking cold and can't breath through my nose at all and im all gooey in my throat. Feel like right poo :(

But on a positive note, I had my obstetrics appointment today and the doctor there OK'd my homebirth as long as I'm aware of the risks and how as I'm away from hospital any complications can't be dealt with as quickly as they could if I go into hospital.

He also said he had no idea why I was being sent for a growth scan as they won't do one unless your 3cm over and that at this late stage in pregnancy fundal height is really unreliable any way. 

So I ordered my La Bassine Pool just now :happydance: yay


----------



## Cariad_bach

*UPDATE from Hunny,

Babys turned head down again and shes 4th inline to go to labour ward to be induced *

so good luck Hunny :D


----------



## esther

Massacubano has had little Javier!! I just saw her birth story and announcement in the Birth Announcements thread!

Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Cariad_bach said:


> *UPDATE from Hunny,
> 
> Babys turned head down again and shes 4th inline to go to labour ward to be induced *
> 
> so good luck Hunny :D

good luck hunny


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations to all the june mummys

Lou
xxx


----------



## massacubano

serina27 said:


> I come with some devestating news ....meldmac posted a message on facebook ....
> 
> 
> This is the hardest post I've ever had to make....on Thursday I went in to my regular appointment and my baby has died at 36 weeks and 4 days. I'm heartbroken and devastated right now. I don't even know how we are going to cope with this.
> 
> My heart goes out to her and her family at this sad time :cry: :hugs: Nobody should ever go thru this :hug:Click to expand...

:cry: I am reading all the pages. Oh, wow girls this is sad sad news. My heart goes out to meldmac. 

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I was going into the hospital by the light of a full moon. Yes, the floor had 20 of us. So, guess the moon worked for some and the others, perhaps monday is a typical induction day. :?:

Javi is sleeping. My milk popped in full. I look like I have two huge mountains! :blush:

hugs and off to read the other 40 pages! you all have been so chatty! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## massacubano

NoSpringChick said:


> I'm bored so been doing my pics. Posted them in the bumps section but thought i'd just end my pics here too.
> Took some full length near nakid ones this morning and felt just awful about them tbh, so not putting myself through stupid upset and calling these pics it!
> Since she dropped the bottom of my bump has gone extra saggy and empty, I hope I can rescue it!
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2nvsemq.jpg
> 
> I am looking at losing the weight now.
> My comfy weight is 12 stone and I got weighed and was 18-12!!! So got 6st 12 to lose!!
> I was pregnant just before this one though although ended in m/c, did stop smoking and couldnt do my usual excercise. (enough excuses - I ate too much!)

this is awesome! I still have my fertility friend chart too... :) lucky day in september :sex:


----------



## massacubano

Dukechick said:


> Did someone hear from Massacubano??? I saw her name on the title here, but haven't heard from her. Did she have her baby?

this is super weird... I sent a long text with a photo... hope it is in futher posts... I know the hospital was cutting my signals off on me.. grrrr Tmobile showed it went :hissy: now I feel bad you all did not have the second update! :grr: @ t-mobile

ETA: huh it never went! that makes me mad... grrrr.. now I feel like a jerk! lol...

anyhow all is fine.. :) 

searching for new baby links! who popped?


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> :happydance: for Zoey1/Jenn on the arrival of her little girl, can't wait to hear name!
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better today Aubrey? Kitten I think we're all getting a bit cranky at this stage aren't we - SpringChicks idea of a primal scream room was a good one! Hopefully Aubrey is not going to resort to violence at her Dr appointment tomorrow :rofl:
> June, I also am now coming to terms with the fact I mightn't be a June mummy - I am going to get a second opinion on this baby apparently disengaging afetr being 3/5ths in. My friend who is a midwife rang last night and said it didn't sound right, especially in a first pregnancy.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed - my OH has his driving test this morning.....if he doesn't pass he says he's taking me to hospital in labour in a wheelbarrow :rofl::rofl:

*Suze* you made me laugh so hard i hope I dont resort to violence either tomorrow .......:rofl::rofl:

Good luck to your OH today on his driving test, My fingers are crossed for him

:hug::hug::hug:

I have been up up all night, i cant breathe my nose is sooo stuffy and i have slight fever, i cant believe im sick, Im waiting till 9 am so i can call the Dr already and hopefully he can tell me what to take to feel better, and my throat is hurting, only my luck that i feel so crappy all of a sudden ...:cry::cry:

*massacubano* Congrats agaiin on your baby boy so glad to Finally hear from you hun .........

:hug::hug:


----------



## Suze

:happydance: My OH passed his driving test! That means we now have transport to the hospital so baby you can come out now!!

Sorry to hear that a few Junebugs are feeling poorly. 

Welcome back Massacubano


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> :happydance: My OH passed his driving test! That means we now have transport to the hospital so baby you can come out now!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that a few Junebugs are feeling poorly.
> 
> Welcome back Massacubano


*Suze* YAY !!! 

Congrats to your OH :happydance:


----------



## tricky nicky

congrats to all the latest june mummies!!!!:)


----------



## shorman

Hello ladys went for long walk today am having a very hot curry tonight plus pineapple, plus tea plus :sex: cant believe my due date is sunday! we will be kneeding a overdue thread as i am thinking she will not come


----------



## amber20

Good luck shorman! Hope she comes soon!!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

good luck Hunny!! 
Glad your well Massacubano!! it's great to hear from you hun it's great to hear your doing well :D.

Got woke up at about 4 this morning for about an hour as was in soooo much pain, had really bad belly ache, going into my back and legs... thought it was something starting. But not been too bad today :(...But have had LOTS of mucas the last 3 times have been to the loo.. so lets hope... :)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suze

Love your avatar amber, Brysan is adorable!

Hope you feel a bit better Alicia, did you call the midwife about the way you were feeling earlier?

Just to let you know, another Junebug and my due date buddy Rosella has gone into hospital this afternoon to be induced....wishing her all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## Genna

Thank all you wonderful ladies for your well wishes and congrats :hugs: posted a thread with my baby boy's pictures :) thanks again :hugs: and :dust: to you all still waiting! :hug:


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance:Congrats to all June mums who've had their littlens!:happydance:not long now for the rest of us!!!!:happydance:
:hug:


----------



## Dukechick

:happydance: I'm so happy for all the June mamma's who have met their little ones already!!! Pass some of that labour dust my way!.... well, maybe wait for hubby to get home from working on the road till Sunday, but send it my way! lol..... I'm getting a sweep done Monday, hopefully that helps me along! :hug:


----------



## Kitten

I think maybe I'm not ready, lol. I've gone from "get him out" to "actually, he can stay there as long as he wants" hehe. I'm happy in my little maternity leave bubble of chilling out and doing nothing all day!


----------



## butrfly

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all june mommies who haven't met their LOs yet!


----------



## Suze

Thanks Butrfly, I think we need it! Hope Elijah is OK and still being a little sweetie!

I'm just off to the midwife now to see if the midwife on Wednesday got it wrong and that my baby who was 3/5ths engaged last week disengaged him/herself by this week??!!

Hopefully we'll have 2 more June babies today - both my text buddies *Rosella *and *2nd time mum* are in hospital as I type.

Lots of luck and love to them :hug:


----------



## Kitten

Oh Suze you'll have a busy day texting then!

I've got a dull ache in my stomach today, like I've done too many situps (ha, yeah right) and just had some lovely yellowy mucus so hopefully all that pineapple and sex are ripening my cervix if nothing else!


----------



## Suze

:shock: :shock: I've just had a sweep :shock: :shock:


----------



## butrfly

i never had one myself, suze, but i heard they aren't pleasant. how're you doing now?


----------



## Suze

It wasn't too bad tbh Butrfly, both the mw and student mw had been feeling for baby's position (from the outside obviously!) before that and I always find that's really sore and certainly was more sore than the sweep. I just focussed on a spot on the wall and the mw was really good in explaining what she was doing. Bleeding quite a bit now which wa stold is normal. Cervix is soft though :happydance:


----------



## Jen09

I went to the doc yesterday. I am now 2cms and 80% soft! I went 1cm and 30% from last week! Doc said there's a good chance he'll be here by my next apt next week. I hope so! I'm keeping my fingers crossed! She said I might spot some afterwards, which I did have 2 blood spots in my underwear, but when I was done peeing and all, the thick stuff had a little bloodish color in it. I dunno if it was from the spotting or something more, hopefully more. It turned back yellowish and then clear later though. Buuut.. I'm ready for him so get a move on little man! Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> It wasn't too bad tbh Butrfly, both the mw and student mw had been feeling for baby's position (from the outside obviously!) before that and I always find that's really sore and certainly was more sore than the sweep. I just focussed on a spot on the wall and the mw was really good in explaining what she was doing. Bleeding quite a bit now which wa stold is normal. Cervix is soft though :happydance:


*Suze* congrats on getting a sweep hun maybe things will speed up now for you ........:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Jen09 said:


> I went to the doc yesterday. I am now 2cms and 80% soft! I went 1cm and 30% from last week! Doc said there's a good chance he'll be here by my next apt next week. I hope so! I'm keeping my fingers crossed! She said I might spot some afterwards, which I did have 2 blood spots in my underwear, but when I was done peeing and all, the thick stuff had a little bloodish color in it. I dunno if it was from the spotting or something more, hopefully more. It turned back yellowish and then clear later though. Buuut.. I'm ready for him so get a move on little man! Hope everyone's doing well!

*Jen* Crossed fingers for you that your little boy will be here soon :)


----------



## AubreyK80

*Well i still feel so sick .... Ugh !!!!!! It sucks being sick like this ......Im off to my Dr soon .... Im praying ..praying ..praying he will consider Inducing me next week .......I dont want to disappoint myself because i have a feeling he will make me wait until Im after 42 weeks ... Which really Sucks ..... Well thats it for me , Im done complaining  Hope everyone is doing good ... *


----------



## Jen09

Aubrey- Thanks! I hope you feel better soon. How come 42 weeks? My doc said if he's not here by 39 weeks she'll induce, but I am sooo hoping I won't need it. I don't want to get my hopes up but it's so hard lol. A lady I know got her due date moved up bc the baby is too big for where it should be, so if the baby's not here by 38 weeks they'll induce her. She's always had big babies(9lbs to 10lbs and her hubby's side has had 12lbs, and she's a little big herself so they probably don't want to risk anything)


----------



## AubreyK80

Jen09 said:


> Aubrey- Thanks! I hope you feel better soon. How come 42 weeks? My doc said if he's not here by 39 weeks she'll induce, but I am sooo hoping I won't need it. I don't want to get my hopes up but it's so hard lol. A lady I know got her due date moved up bc the baby is too big for where it should be, so if the baby's not here by 38 weeks they'll induce her. She's always had big babies(9lbs to 10lbs and her hubby's side has had 12lbs, and she's a little big herself so they probably don't want to risk anything)

*Jen* I have no idea, My DR is crazy ... LOL, I have been asking for weeks now to consider Inducing me and he said No , He says he will only Induce if there is an emergency or if Im somewhat Dialated, Which Im not, So he only Induces after 42 weeks and I will be 41 weeks On Saturday ... I swear Im going Nuts .... I just want my baby already .....:hissy::hissy::hissy:

We had an Ultrasound last weekend and the baby is around 7 pounds 3 oz now ... So i just dont get it .......:cry::cry:

:hug::hug:


----------



## amber20

Good luck Suze! I had a sweep late in the afternoon on the 2nd and my water broke at 6:30 in the morning on the 4th. Hope it works for you too.


----------



## Jen09

Aubrey- That's crazy. I'm so sorry! I wish you had a real answer to it. It doesn't make much sense to me. Atleast you'll be close to 42 weeks soon. You'd think since you past your due date and the baby is a good size he would. You're not dilated or any signs or anything? :(


----------



## massacubano

Hi girls! boob time = computer time... this man is a leach!

well DC and I figured out why she did not get the text with the photo. Her phone was not working with mine... if only I did not attach the photo... 

so nightmare of a day yesterday... will post long version in sick kids section. My poor 
Bobby had to go by ambulance to the ER... he is home now resting. I keep checking him. But, have to keep him away from the other kids as much as possible...

guess what! they think he caught the virus at the hospital I gave birth at! his temp was over 105 :hissy:

okay daily labor dust 

:dust: :dust:

hope you sick ladies feel well soon :hug:


----------



## Kitten

Suze, how come you got a sweep? I was thinking of asking my midwife on Monday but I didn't think they'd do anything until my due date. Good luck, I hope it gets things moving for you!

I swear I'm in the slowest early labour ever and probably have been since 35 weeks. The last couple of days I've been so tired and hungry and I'm moodswinging all over the place. His movements have gotten less (but he's still moving enough so I'm not worried), I keep getting abdominal pains and back ache and I'm losing little bits of plug. I can just imagine this continuing for weeks and me going overdue though. Fingers crossed eh? I was born at 38 weeks and so was hubby so maybe things will go somewhere over the weekend? I won't hold my breath, heh.


----------



## Suze

amber20 said:


> Good luck Suze! I had a sweep late in the afternoon on the 2nd and my water broke at 6:30 in the morning on the 4th. Hope it works for you too.

Were you overdue and was the baby's head engaged? I'm just wondering this cos neither are the case for me and I am kind of wondering if there was any point the mw doing it?!

*Aubrey*, you might be at the Dr now and I do hope you get some good news.

*Kitten* I got the sweep as my SPD is particularly bad at the mo and thought it was because the baby was fully engaged which it's not. I was offered a consultant appt/induction but said I'd prefer a sweep instead to begin with.

*Massacubano* sorry to hear one of the kids is ill, bad that it may have been picked up in the hospital when you had Javier


----------



## Kitten

Ah that's it, SPD! I was sure I had in my head that you had something extra going on but couldn't remember what and was too lazy to trawl through posts. I had it in my head that you were down for an induction for some reason which threw me even more :D


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

awww Aubrey hope you are feeling ok.. well as ok as you can be lol.

Congrats on sweep Suze woopwoop come on bubbbbb :D

And Jen, looks like Lo is on its way v soon :D hopefullynot long to wait now!!

As for me, i've made it another day... just about haha... its soooo frustrating!!! lol
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AubreyK80

Well my cervix is completly not ready or dialated at all ......he sent me right after for another BPP ultrasound, I just got home .....well ... David is almost 8 pounds already ... I couldnt believe it, but other then that david passed everything .... the Tec said he is so scrunched inside of me ...So Dr said that next week he will scedule me for an Induction or C-section ... He said he induces any cervix at 42 weeks ....... So thats my update, Im getting so nervous and excited and anxious, I just want this week to go by fast, But my biggest fear is a C-Section .

:hug::hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

*Yay!!!    
......update from Hunnyx10

"Baby born at 5.28 weight 7lb 9oz"*
Massive massive congrats hunny xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Congrats Hunnyx10 .....YAY !!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats hunny!! :happydance:


----------



## Kitten

Congrats hunny!


----------



## Suze

Congrats Hunny :happydance:

Aubrey, David is 8lb already :happydance: and at last they are going to do something next week! Are you happy with that or would you have preferred sooner...OK I probably know the answer to that!

Yeah Kitten it was SPD, hope you're feelink OK, saw your other post :hug:

Well today I have had: a sweep, a curry, pineapple and have been bouncing on the ball :rofl: I've had a bit of bleeding and passed a TMI large clot which I'm pretty sure was just that and unfortunately not my plug. Baby has been really active, not just kicks but feels like it has turned fully and has it's back down my front now!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I feel really silly, I've only just bothered to check my notes and discovered I have an anterior placenta.

There was me thinking we just had a quiet baby :dohh:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Congrats to the new mummies :happydance::hugs::hug:
And looks like next week we'll have quite a few more!
Hopefully including Alecia and Aubry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suze, good luck! You might be beating me to it :happydance:


I had my last bp profile and ctg today, bp was right down under 90 so yippee. Am cacking it for monday though - but looking forward to being able to do normal things again like just getting up off the settee and standing then walking! I was considering giving birth doggy fashion but i have so much fluid in my legs I can hardly bend them, so the plan now is to stand up - anyone else thought of birth positions?

Good luck the ladies with signs :happydance:I only had 2 peaks on the ctg which was less than the other days!


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> Congrats Hunny :happydance:
> 
> Aubrey, David is 8lb already :happydance: and at last they are going to do something next week! Are you happy with that or would you have preferred sooner...OK I probably know the answer to that!
> 
> Yeah Kitten it was SPD, hope you're feelink OK, saw your other post :hug:
> 
> Well today I have had: a sweep, a curry, pineapple and have been bouncing on the ball :rofl: I've had a bit of bleeding and passed a TMI large clot which I'm pretty sure was just that and unfortunately not my plug. Baby has been really active, not just kicks but feels like it has turned fully and has it's back down my front now!

*Suze* I know i was shocked to hear he is almost 8 pounds already ......LOL .... Yikes !!!
Finally next Friday will be the last visit before we schedule something .... Im sooo nervous though .... But sooooo excited, Im ready to have my little boy already, I said to my Dr today arent you sick of seeing me already :rofl::rofl: ............ Suze Keep bouncing girl ..lol .. you are getting even closer ..... :)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Megan Brielle was born on Jun 3rd via c-section!


----------



## AubreyK80

jerseyshoregirl said:


> Megan Brielle was born on Jun 3rd via c-section!

Congrats !! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kitten

Congrats jerseyshoregirl!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Happy Saturday folks :hug:

This is the last Saturday I shall be pregnant! Last time I will be announcing how many weeks I am!! OMG, I'm at the end!!! :dohh:


----------



## butrfly

Congratulations jerseyshoregirl!

Good luck, NoSpringChick!


----------



## butrfly

double post. 
will send :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for june moms!


----------



## Suze

Congrats Jerseyshoregirl :happydance:

SpringChick, can't believe it's almost time for you! I had thought of giving birth on all 4's for the gravity push. Don't think I could face standing up but that's just because of my SPD. I'm just going to go with the flow at the time. 

I think by this time next week there will a whole load of new June mummy's and that for lots this is the last Saturday of being pregnant!

I'm still spotting after my sweep but nothing else, am sure this has just to do with being prodded rather than anything else happening - anyone know?


----------



## Suze

Oh and has anyone else heard anything more from Zoey1/Jenn?


----------



## NoSpringChick

I dont know anything about sweeps but don't give up hope yet of it working :)
I wish I was getting spotting at the least. I had more signs weeks ago than I have now.:hissy:


We are getting the place tidy and cleaned today (as usual!) and I am going to make her bed up (moses basket!) It feels like it's not really happening though - it's such a weird feeling, like a dream and we are going through the motions.
I didnt really read up much on newborns - it was all about pregnancy eek!
I suppose all you have to do is feed, clothe, wash, cuddle and change their nappies -it's not rocket science is it?:dohh:


*Just wanted to say as well* *don't forget* *to get copies of anything you want out of your notes as I dont think we are allowed to keep them.*
I got photocopies of my graph chart and 4 scan notes so she can have them in her book for when she's older.


----------



## kasey c

NoSpringChick said:


> I dont know anything about sweeps but don't give up hope yet of it working :)
> I wish I was getting spotting at the least. I had more signs weeks ago than I have now.:hissy:
> 
> 
> We are getting the place tidy and cleaned today (as usual!) and I am going to make her bed up (moses basket!) It feels like it's not really happening though - it's such a weird feeling, like a dream and we are going through the motions.
> I didnt really read up much on newborns - it was all about pregnancy eek!
> I suppose all you have to do is feed, clothe, wash, cuddle and change their nappies -it's not rocket science is it?:dohh:
> 
> 
> *Just wanted to say as well* *don't forget* *to get copies of anything you want out of your notes as I dont think we are allowed to keep them.*
> I got photocopies of my graph chart and 4 scan notes so she can have them in her book for when she's older.

Thanks NoSpringChick - been meaning to photocopy my scan notes for ages -so thought I would do it now before I forgot! :)


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations to all the June mummies so far :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

Not doing bump pics anymore so did a ''cankles'' one!
https://i42.tinypic.com/16kx2l4.jpg
I'm going to have to go to bed and rest them up i think to bring them down, they'll be worse by the night!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've been having period pains all day on and off, not timing them as their irregular and I don't think their contraction, but would be the start of something??

Bit worried as my homebirth isn't sort out and I don't wanna go into labour without it sorted lol


----------



## butrfly

NoSpringChick said:


> Not doing bump pics anymore so did a ''cankles'' one!
> https://i42.tinypic.com/16kx2l4.jpg
> I'm going to have to go to bed and rest them up i think to bring them down, they'll be worse by the night!

i feel you, NoSpringChick. had similar looking ones towards the end of my pregnancy. :hugs: will be over soon.


----------



## NoSpringChick

I've had period pains alot and they havnt started anything off for me, but you never know!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Did yours go down pretty quick after the birth buterfly?
It's not just my ankles and feet, it's my whole legs, they go as tight as a drum that I cant hardly walk or bend them and hoping there's a good bit of water weight in there that'll just vanish!
They said they'll encourage me to stay mobile when induced but I'm worried i'll just be lying down with these puddings up.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Springchick-hopefully mine wont escalate to anything yet lol I do want him out, but not till my homebirth is sorted, he's gotta wait! :rofl:

My legs always feel really tight after a bath, and my feet are like dolls feet their like tight and hard, nothing seems to make it any better

I read online to drink loads of water and it can help flush it out, but I drink about 5 pints a day and it don't help me :(


----------



## NoSpringChick

I couldnt drink anymore than I do either - suppose I should think myself lucky in other departments as I didnt get any stretchmarks and didnt get piles either, so thats something! (but do have old ones and have had piles plenty before LOL).

I also think baths make them worse and so does massage!


----------



## JayleighAnn

NoSpringChick said:


> I couldnt drink anymore than I do either - suppose I should think myself lucky in other departments as I didnt get any stretchmarks and didnt get piles either, so thats something! (but do have old ones and have had piles plenty before LOL).
> 
> I also think baths make them worse and so does massage!

We only have a bath as well lol no shower :(


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> Oh and has anyone else heard anything more from Zoey1/Jenn?

 Zoey1 Sent me a pic to my cell phone of her beautiful little girl a few days ago ... she is just sooooooo Beautiful :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suze

We have another June Mummy - 2nd time Mum (aka Carol) has given birth to a baby boy weighing 7lb 14 at 12.35 this lunch time - Congratulations to her :happydance:


----------



## shorman

Hello ladys it's my due date tommoro and have had no pains nothing :cry: so it really does look like i am going to go over due. hope all you lovely ladys are well.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev164pr___.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car164ns___.png


----------



## Jkelmum

:dust: to all that need it :hugs: too xxx


----------



## massacubano

congrats to those who popped! and my daily dose.... 

:dust:

anyone who HAS popped please post info on my JB graduates link in my siggy please... having a hard time hunting down stats to add on my own.. :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats 2nd time mum

I've had like two little funny feeling in my belly, kinda like a painful twitch but they where like 2 hours apart ha ha both times I was like oh shit what was that? but ofcourse, it went nowhere!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Congrats 2nd time mum!!! :happydance:

I'm in lots of period pain :( Did too much pushing on a no. 2 :cry:don't think lo likes me doing that!
My mum says I might not make it till next week, but I think we are all having some wishful thinking going on!

Just took a big sheet I bought round for her to make into prolly 4 little sheets as I forgot to do them and my room is still too hot.

Hope everyone else is good tonight :hug:


----------



## june09

Congrats to all the June mums who have had their lo's over the last couple of days.

I have been feeling a little odd today and been getting some pains every so often but I don't think it's really the start anything. For some reason though, my dad is convinced I am going to have my baby tomorrow and my nana is saying lo will definitely be here by wednesday. I have no idea why either of them have suddenly said this, but I wouldn't mind if they were right lol but I don't think it will happen this week.


----------



## Suze

I know what you both mean about the wishful thinking - we were at MIL's today and OH has a huge family who were all there. Apart from 1 person everyone has predicted a boy and ALL said between Thursday and Saturday...no pressure then?!


----------



## AubreyK80

Congrats 2nd time mum!!! YAY !!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

How is everyone Tonight ????

I finally went to a walk in clinic, I had it with being sick and nothing working for me .....They gave me antibiotics that was safe for being pregnant, Thank god, I hope i can finally feel better in the next few days .... The DR there said to try Raspberry leaft tea to bring on labor ... But honestly i have heard that doesnt always work .... So i dont know .....LOL

:hug::hug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

it might work in some people but has done nothing for me, but it's a nice drink! :)
have you tried walking up and down the stairs a good few times (or is that easier said than done?)

Glad you got ab's :hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

I have tried to do so much walking ... and nothing ... all it ends up doing is making me very uncomfy ... By the end of the day i couldnt walk anymore ...i swear my baby wont come on his own ....... lol 


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## butrfly

NoSpringChick said:


> Did yours go down pretty quick after the birth buterfly?
> It's not just my ankles and feet, it's my whole legs, they go as tight as a drum that I cant hardly walk or bend them and hoping there's a good bit of water weight in there that'll just vanish!
> They said they'll encourage me to stay mobile when induced but I'm worried i'll just be lying down with these puddings up.

*NoSpringChick* - yup,the swelling went down very soon after giving birth (like a day after). swelling came back four days after but quickly went down again. now my ankles (& feet & toes & legs) are back to their pre-pregnancy size!

won't be long for you. there is an end to the agony of swollen feet. ;)


----------



## butrfly

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all june bugs waiting for their LOs!


----------



## Suze

Glad to hear you got some antibiotics Aubrey - when I saw my midwife during the week and told her I'd had a chest infection and that during that time I had no Braxton Hicks and the baby seemed to disengage from my pelvis she said that my body was perhaps saying "no not now she's unwell, wait until she's fully fit again for labour" - this may well be natures way, it kind of makes sense and hopefully once you get fully fit labor will start!

I've had quite a crampy night and have really bad pressuried piles and the pain from that kept on waking me up :blush: However I am down to single figures now :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Clairey is in labour she is 8 cm x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Morning everyone! 

Well I had a a few pains last night, but nothing special. I'm really trying to think "not till wednesday not till wednesday" lol

Aubrey, glad you got some antibiotics, hopefully youll start to feel better.

Suze single fingures woo! Not long!


----------



## Suze

Good luck Clairey, doesn't sound long to go - that actually does reassure me that when you get to 8cm you are still able to text!


----------



## JayleighAnn

serina just seen your post. Good luck Clairey!


----------



## butrfly

good luck, Clairey!


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations to any new June Mummies!!:happydance:

Good Luck to all who are in Labour or who are in hospital!!

Sending labour dust to all who are overdue or have just had enough now!!:dust:

Im feeling sooo fed up!! Have appointment with consultant tommorow so going to ask if they can induce any earlier due to my BP and the fact that he is nearly 9lb already:hissy:

Not holding my breath though as MW told me that as far as they are concerned a big baby is healthy baby.:baby:

He is really hurting me now though,my stomach kills and every time he moves want to cry!:cry: 

Had a few nights of pains but always gone by the morning,been feeling really tired and had a few clearouts so you never know!!but not holding my breath!!

Sorry for the moan ladies!!!:blush:


----------



## Suze

:hug: Dizzy, you're not moaning! It's horrible this last bit isn't it? I feel awful at times like I'm nothing but a pregnancy moan!


----------



## 09babyboy

my boy is due tomorrow!!!


----------



## june09

Good Luck Clairey!

09babyboy hope your lil boy arrives very soon then with him being due tomorrow.

Oh what a night I had, went to bed about 2am couldn't really get settled but I lay there for ages. Then at about 3 my heartburn got terrible so I thought I will get up and take some Gaviscon. I thought I may aswell go for a wee while I am up, then on my way out of the bathroom I got a really bad pain which kinda felt like period pains but much worse. It lasted for about a minute. That was at about 3:10, didn't think too much of it though and of i went to try lay back down. At about 3:40 the same thing happened again only it felt much stronger and lasted a little bit longer. Then another half hour passed by it was 4:10am and it happened again lasting just over a minute. By this point I'm thinking this really could be it. 4:20 and it happens again but felt even worse, then again it comes at 4:30 so its happening every 10 mins now. 4:40 here we go again, hadn't woken anyone up yet and thought next time this happens I will be off to let someone know. Then it gets passed 5 and it hadn't happened again so I lay back in bed, not sleeping as I kept think its going to happen again. Then by about 6:30am I came to the conclusion it wasn't going to happen again and eventually managed to fall asleep. Woke up this morning and no signs so was a false alarm, was weird though because I keep saying I want labour to hurry up and start and lo to be here but as soon as it seemed like it was starting all i could think was oh no I am not ready for this lol. Thought my dad was going to be right with his prediction that lo would be here today, but no such look so far!


----------



## junemomma09

hello ladies!!! just wanted to pop in real quick and say congrats to all the new mommies and good luck to all of you still waiting. i dont get to come on very much with house cleaning, taking care of 2 kids (my new son being the main one), and attempting to start my online classes of which im 2 weeks behind. i just cant seem to find the time.

Just wanted to also say im so excited my son will be 1 month old in 2 days!!! I cant believe how fast time has gone by.


----------



## massacubano

butrfly said:


> NoSpringChick said:
> 
> 
> Did yours go down pretty quick after the birth buterfly?
> It's not just my ankles and feet, it's my whole legs, they go as tight as a drum that I cant hardly walk or bend them and hoping there's a good bit of water weight in there that'll just vanish!
> They said they'll encourage me to stay mobile when induced but I'm worried i'll just be lying down with these puddings up.
> 
> *NoSpringChick* - yup,the swelling went down very soon after giving birth (like a day after). swelling came back four days after but quickly went down again. now my ankles (& feet & toes & legs) are back to their pre-pregnancy size!
> 
> won't be long for you. there is an end to the agony of swollen feet. ;)Click to expand...

I second that! been peeing like crazy... my feet are now just fat lady feet... :rofl: reminds me I _should_ paint my toes now I can :blush:


----------



## massacubano

junemomma09 said:


> hello ladies!!! just wanted to pop in real quick and say congrats to all the new mommies and good luck to all of you still waiting. i dont get to come on very much with house cleaning, taking care of 2 kids (my new son being the main one), and attempting to start my online classes of which im 2 weeks behind. i just cant seem to find the time.
> 
> Just wanted to also say im so excited my son will be 1 month old in 2 days!!! I cant believe how fast time has gone by.

omg so soon!!!! Javi will be a week tomorrow.... :happydance:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just popping on to say will see you when I see you..eek!
Don't know if I needed to do this but all my long nails have gone as have a habit of poking things by accident!
Have been a lady of leisure today and hubby has been working round the house like a mad thing, so we'll probably be in bed by 9pm tonight!

Take it easy ladies and hoping this week we have a batch of newborns to coo over :) :hug:


----------



## Babyshambelle

My turn!!!!!!

Olivia Rose is here!!!! Shes just perfect.

Me and Daddy are totally in love xxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Babyshambelle said:


> My turn!!!!!!
> 
> Olivia Rose is here!!!! Shes just perfect.
> 
> Me and Daddy are totally in love xxxx

Congrats!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

NoSpringChick said:


> Just popping on to say will see you when I see you..eek!
> Don't know if I needed to do this but all my long nails have gone as have a habit of poking things by accident!
> Have been a lady of leisure today and hubby has been working round the house like a mad thing, so we'll probably be in bed by 9pm tonight!
> 
> Take it easy ladies and hoping this week we have a batch of newborns to coo over :) :hug:

Good luck!! Cant wait to see you back with your bubs xx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Congrats babyshambelles :happydance::hug::hugs:

and thanks JLA! :hugs: I'm just hoping they got her weight wrong and she'll only be 7lb!



Wasn't gonna do anymore pics but couldnt resist a 'last' one - 39+1, as havnt worn these pj's for a while so saw the difference!

https://i41.tinypic.com/ev16va.jpg


----------



## dizzyspells

Congrats babyshambles!!:happydance:

Good Luck NSC!! Hope LO is not to big!!I keep hoping that they have mine wrong and he not going to be 10lb+ but 6lb!!

Sending you some small baby/labour dust :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

Suze said:


> :hug: Dizzy, you're not moaning! It's horrible this last bit isn't it? I feel awful at times like I'm nothing but a pregnancy moan!

Thanks Hun!! Feel like its all I do now!!Moan Moan Moan!!!:hissy:

Need some retail therapy I think but im to tired!!see even thats a moan! :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

NoSpringChick said:


> Congrats babyshambelles :happydance::hug::hugs:
> 
> and thanks JLA! :hugs: I'm just hoping they got her weight wrong and she'll only be 7lb!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't gonna do anymore pics but couldnt resist a 'last' one - 39+1, as havnt worn these pj's for a while so saw the difference!
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/ev16va.jpg

The doctor at the hospital told me to expect an 8 or 9lb babe :|

Funny how he could tell this without a scan eh....lol


----------



## Suze

Congratulations babyshambelle :happydance:

I'm probably too late but just wanted to send huge Good Luck wishes to SpringChick...hope to hear news soon :hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Babyshambelle said:


> My turn!!!!!!
> 
> Olivia Rose is here!!!! Shes just perfect.
> 
> Me and Daddy are totally in love xxxx



Congrats hun :)


----------



## butrfly

Babyshambelle said:


> My turn!!!!!!
> 
> Olivia Rose is here!!!! Shes just perfect.
> 
> Me and Daddy are totally in love xxxx

congratulations!!!

is NoSpringChick off to have her LO?


----------



## Kitten

Congratulations babyshambelles!!


----------



## Suze

butrfly said:


> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> My turn!!!!!!
> 
> Olivia Rose is here!!!! Shes just perfect.
> 
> Me and Daddy are totally in love xxxx
> 
> congratulations!!!
> 
> is NoSpringChick off to have her LO?Click to expand...

We think so, she didn't want to say for sure what day but I think all the signs are that she's gone today ;)


----------



## Suze

We have another June Mummy - Rosella gave birth to a baby girl called Emily at 5:56am this morning, weighing 3kg/6lb 6 and she did it with gas and air and TENS!

Well done Rosella :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations Rosella!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well this morning!?!

I feel like I have been kicked over and over between my legs this morning can hardly walk it hurts so much!!Have no idea what it is????

Have an appointment with my consultant this afternoon so I am hoping I might find out if they are going to let me go overdue or if they will induce at 40wks.


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Congrats to *rosella* and *babyshamble*!! :) :happydance:

Right thats it i'm off to start a overdue june mummys thread!! so needed!! :( ahhh i fel like pregnancy is going backwards!! lol

Good luck to *NSC* if it's today!!! woopwoop :D

And hope all the rest of you are doing well!! you miss so much in a day!! lol
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

dizzyspells said:


> Congratulations Rosella!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning!?!
> 
> I feel like I have been kicked over and over between my legs this morning can hardly walk it hurts so much!!Have no idea what it is????
> 
> Have an appointment with my consultant this afternoon so I am hoping I might find out if they are going to let me go overdue or if they will induce at 40wks.

lol i feel like this some mornings Dizzy i ave nooo idea what it is though :S and its only in the morning for a few hours then goes... strange!!
Hoe the appointment goes well hun, and theytell you what your hoping to hear!! xxxx


----------



## Suze

Aw Alicia, I keep hoping not to see you on here each morning - you know I mean that in the NICEST possible way :hugs:

The kicked in between the legs feeling sounds a little like SPD or it could also/or be just the pressure of the baby in that area. Hope you're OK Dizzy and get some more info at your appointment. 

I'm continuing nesting today, I've photocopied all my maternity notes, washing windows and need to go and buy a new iron as ours broke as I was putting back up the curtains I'd washed!!


----------



## butrfly

congratulations rosella!


----------



## Kitten

Ooh congrats to rosella!


----------



## tricky nicky

congrats to all the new june mummies!!!!!!:)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats Rosella!! 

I feel fine today, no twinges, no period pains nothing. Bubs was unsually active last night but that it.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

lol thanks *Suze* :hugs: and i hope your shopping trip for your iron goes well :D i'd get distracted and end up buying baby clothes insted.. i cannot be trusted in town!! lol

Can i just ask out of curiosity (cant spell lol) why you have photocopied your notes? just as i'm now worried i havent done something i should have lol. Do they really take your book thingy and not give it back? as someone said that to me the other day. Is that why? if it is thats a good idea i might have to get photocopying myself :D

xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Alicia,You dont get your notes back once you have the baby so if you want a copy then you will need to photocopy them!.You do get some paperwork with details on them but nothing pregnancy related.x


----------



## massacubano

congrats new Mums/Moms :dust:

:hug:

Suze sounds like nesting! :bunny:


----------



## Suze

dizzyspells said:


> Alicia,You dont get your notes back once you have the baby so if you want a copy then you will need to photocopy them!.You do get some paperwork with details on them but nothing pregnancy related.x

Yeah Alicia that's exactly why I did it, just would like to keep copies of the scan reports etc...cos I'm a hoarder :rofl:


----------



## Suze

massacubano said:


> congrats new Mums/Moms :dust:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Suze sounds like nesting! :bunny:

I do hope so, I'm feeling strangely super organised today which is good.

When we were ttc we had been getting the house renovated and I conceived after we'd had the thing last done, which was the hallway carpet...so I'm hoping the same happens here!

I even bought OH some new deodorant, toothbrush and mouthwash for HIS hospital bag today when I was buying the iron at Tesco's :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

Saw midwife just now, he's not grown since 36 weeks so have to go back next week to see how he's doing and if he's still small it'll be off for a scan. He's 3/5th engaged though so that's something! And she says my lovely mucus description does sound like bits of show. She's told me I have to have him this Saturday night/Sunday morning becaue she's on home birth call. I said that suits me cos I'd love him to come on Father's Day so we have a deal, hehe. So positive labour vibes for Saturday night please ladies, hehe.


----------



## Suze

How does she know that he hasn't actually grown Kitten? Is that just based on the old tape measure fundal height thingy? Cos I was told that once the baby is engaged and certainly at 3/5th engaged the fundal height will go down as he is now in your pelvis.

Yeah I'd like mine to come on Sunday/Fathers Day too!


----------



## june09

Congrats to rosella and babyshamble!

Good Luck to Nospringchick, if today is the day!

Suze, It does sound like your nesting hope it's a sign that lo is on it's way!

Kitten as suze said was it just a measurement with the tape measure? As I know my midwife and the ones when i went for the scan said your likely to start measuring smaller when baby is engaged. So perhaps thats the reason?

As for me I have had another night of getting period like pains and cramps. Also lost more plug this morning and just feeling really different today. Not really sure how to explain it, but I just don't feel the same as I have done. Think I am possibly having a clear out too, so I am hoping these are all signs that I haven't got much longer to wait. 38 weeks today. And my mum looked at me today and said she can tell I haven't got long by the way my lips have gone no idea what she means by that or how she thinks she can tell by lips but she's now sure I haven't got long lol.


----------



## Kitten

Well it turns out he was 3/5ths engaged at my last appointment, she just forgot to tell me! I got my notes out this morning and it said PP Descent: 2/5. So she measured me and said how he was only 36cm and then palpated and felt that he was engaged so went back to my notes and said "oh he was last time too" so he's in exactly the same position he was back then and is measuring the same. This whole time I've been listening to people tell me "you haven't dropped" and moaning that he's not engaged and I've been walking round at 3/5ths for a fortnight. The thing that worried me was her phrasing as well, she kept re-measuring to be sure and she eventually said "I can just get 36 weeks" like that was the very longest she could make me. But anyway, hopefully he'll have a growth spurt by next week, or I'll have had him :D


----------



## june09

Ahh right so been engaged the same amount and still measuring the same. Well I know I have been measuring only 31cm for weeks now and got sent for growth scan at 35 weeks and while they did say baby was slightly below average size she was still growing. Then seen my midwife at 36 weeks and still only measuring 31.5cms but when I went for my scan at 37 weeks baby had grew a fair bit and they said the measurments were like that due to her being so low down and engaged. So wondered if it could maybe be the same for you. As my measurements aren't really changing with the tape measure but know my lo has grown a decent amount over the past couple of weeks. Just wondering if I will still measure the same on thursday when I see midwife again.

Hopefully by next week then your midwife gets a bigger measurement, or like you say you have had him by then.


----------



## Kitten

Thanks, I hope you're right. I wonder how accurate a tape measure can be when everyone's uterus is a different shape and baby lies in different positions etc? Lol. I'm sure he'll put me through agony growing this week and be massive by Monday! We have a lot of these little 'scares' with his growth, or fluid, or my blood pressure etc. where it's like "oh, that's not so good, we'll have to see what happens next time.." and by next time everythings OK so I'm not going to lose any sleep over it, I think he just likes to keep us on our toes :D


----------



## hexyewdancer

I had my little boy - Roman Bryn Prescott - Born 10th June at 9.56am by emergency c-section. Will do my birth story when i have more time.


----------



## dizzyspells

Ok so saw my consultant today and BP is up a little bit and my heart rate is still fast.They decided to do a trace on bubs as when she listened in his heart sounded a little fast too.The trace shows that his heart rate is up too :cry:,so they decided to give me an internal to see if induction would be an option today but my cervix is still a little long and he said that it would prob take a couple of days before labour would kick start and it would be more stress on me and the baby,but is dilated by 1cm!.He has given me a sweep and I go back to on Thursday for another trace and another internal to check to see how I am doing and then if they dont induce then,will hopefully be induced next week!.Hope I go naturally before then but feel better knowing that they are not going to let me go overdue!!Just a little worried about LOs heart now but fingers crossed all will be fine.It just seems to be one thing after another!.x


----------



## dizzyspells

hexyewdancer said:


> I had my little boy - Roman Bryn Prescott - Born 10th June at 9.56am by emergency c-section. Will do my birth story when i have more time.

Congratulations Hun!!xx:happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

hexyewdancer said:


> I had my little boy - Roman Bryn Prescott - Born 10th June at 9.56am by emergency c-section. Will do my birth story when i have more time.

Congrats babe seen the pics on FB and he's lovely!!! xx


----------



## AubreyK80

hexyewdancer said:


> I had my little boy - Roman Bryn Prescott - Born 10th June at 9.56am by emergency c-section. Will do my birth story when i have more time.

Congrats :)


----------



## Suze

*Dizzy*, it sounds as though they are taking good care of you and it sounds like they'll not let you go over. How did you find the sweep? I had mine on Friday and I don't think much has happened, I'm possibly very slowly losing my plug. I'm sure if they'd been overly concerned about his heartrate they'd have had him out there and then! I think a lot of babies get a bit stressed out by the CTG monitor being on and maybe this is why his heart was beating faster :hugs:

I'm wondering how NoSpringChick is getting on...


----------



## june09

hexyewdancer said:


> I had my little boy - Roman Bryn Prescott - Born 10th June at 9.56am by emergency c-section. Will do my birth story when i have more time.

Congratulations, look forward to reading your birth story.


----------



## butrfly

congratulations hexyewdancer!


----------



## Kitten

Congratulations!! Looking forward to pics :D

Oh I didn't know they took your notes! I don't know where my nearest photocopier is, oh no! I want a copy of my notes for his keepsake box, argh, I'm panicking now!


----------



## dizzyspells

Suze said:


> *Dizzy*, it sounds as though they are taking good care of you and it sounds like they'll not let you go over. How did you find the sweep? I had mine on Friday and I don't think much has happened, I'm possibly very slowly losing my plug. I'm sure if they'd been overly concerned about his heartrate they'd have had him out there and then! I think a lot of babies get a bit stressed out by the CTG monitor being on and maybe this is why his heart was beating faster :hugs:
> 
> I'm wondering how NoSpringChick is getting on...

Thanks Hun,The sweep was fine,didnt feel to bad.When I had one with my first I seem to remember it really hurt!!.I had a bloody show last night and a few crampy pains but thats all.Hopefully they are thinning my cervix out!!Feel ok today and not as worried.

I was thinking about NSC aswell,does she have a text buddy?Hope she and baby are well.

Talking of text buddies anybody want to be mine,I dont have one!!:dohh:

Kitten,I found it out the hard way with my first when they didnt give me the notes back!:hissy:So get copying!x


----------



## flutterbylge

hi ladies, aw im going in for my pre-op tomorrow and for my c-section on thursday morning, im soooo excited but also sh**ting my pants a little bit! :) its sinking in now...


----------



## dizzyspells

flutterbylge said:


> hi ladies, aw im going in for my pre-op tomorrow and for my c-section on thursday morning, im soooo excited but also sh**ting my pants a little bit! :) its sinking in now...

How exciting for you!!!Good luck for tommorow and for the c-section.2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:x


----------



## Kitten

Oh wow 2 days away!! I bet you're excited!


----------



## massacubano

congrats hex.. GL dizzy (I had my text bud the last day too)


----------



## Suze

Kitten, have you got a scanner if you can't get to a photocopier - or try a library near you?

I've only got a week to go :happydance: or maybe 3 if I'm unlucky! 
I have been a bit crampy - also had a real bad urge to clean the bathroom including the tiles at 11pm last night. Shortly after that I went to the loo (no 2) which I thought was an odd time and it all got my hopes up :cry:


----------



## Kitten

Awww Suze, I hope bubs doesn't keep you waiting too long. The false alarms are so frustrating.


----------



## tricky nicky

went to mw app bubbas head is engaged and all checks where fine but they wouldnt do a sweep,im booked in next tuesday for one they will also give me an induction date that day too.
i was still measuring big but they wouldnt send me for a scan:(
im in agony all night with back ache and pains but by morning they go, the mw said its just because you are near the end.


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hello ladies, still here!! lol had another sweep today, am apparenly 75% effaced and 3cm diated. so i dunno if thats good or not lol.... but doesnt seem to have ahd any effect at all :( no pains nothing!! i officially have the most stubborn baby ever!!!! lol

Congrats *Hexy* (not gonna attempt to spell whole name lol)

Hello *Suze*!! still could be a sign!! i mean cleaning the tiles at that time cant be nothing!! lol I hope LO comes soon!! and you don't have to wait 3 weeks!!

And glad everything went ok *Nicky* shame they didnt do scan (jut to see bubs again let alone check size!) silly people!! hope you dont have to wait too long either hun

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

hope all june bugs are ok xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I got a bit of a dodgy tum today and had a few twinges, feeling fed up today I'm too hot and bothered and heavy and just want my baby NOW :hissy:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Woooo getting what i think might be contractions evey 10-15 mins ish :D and are quite painful to :D yay i hoppeeee so!! :D... Come on baby!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> Woooo getting what i think might be contractions evey 10-15 mins ish :D and are quite painful to :D yay i hoppeeee so!! :D... Come on baby!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

Ohh good luck!! Hope this is it for u x


----------



## Suze

Ooh Alicia that sounds good :happydance: Keep us updated hun! The info from the sweep was good so maybe this has just kick started things!! :hugs:


----------



## amber20

Sounds very hopefull! Good luck!


----------



## dizzyspells

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> Woooo getting what i think might be contractions evey 10-15 mins ish :D and are quite painful to :D yay i hoppeeee so!! :D... Come on baby!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

Ohhh sounds promising hun!!Good luck and keep us updated!!:happydance:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Thanks ladies :D still getting them every 10 mins ish and reeallly painful when i go loo lol sooo hope this is it... lets see if im here in the morning.. :D :hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AubreyK80

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> Thanks ladies :D still getting them every 10 mins ish and reeallly painful when i go loo lol sooo hope this is it... lets see if im here in the morning.. :D :hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


Ohhhhh Gooood luck hun ...........:hug::hug:


----------



## june09

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> Woooo getting what i think might be contractions evey 10-15 mins ish :D and are quite painful to :D yay i hoppeeee so!! :D... Come on baby!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

Good Luck hope it wont be long now until you meet your lo.

Hope all the other June mums are doing good. 

My lo has now been told by her grandad that she is not to arrive just yet, as he is not well and if she was to be born anytime in the next week or so he wouldn't be allowed near her. So now he is demanding she stays put, as he doesn't want to have to be kept away from his first grandchild. So now while I am going crazy waiting, I think it's now time to hope she stays in there until the 40 weeks are up for my dads sake. I am only willing to wait until 40 weeks though, shes not allowed to go over the 40 weeks lol


----------



## Suze

*June* I hope she's listening to you, sounds good though if you tell yourself she can't come before 40 weeks - sods law says you'll have her in a couple of days though!! Hope your Grandad is OK though.

I hope *Alicia's* labour is progressing as we speak!


----------



## Kitten

Good luck Alicia, hope things are happening for you!


----------



## celine

Tammi has popped :) She had her c-section this morning


----------



## dizzyspells

celine said:


> Tammi has popped :) She had her c-section this morning

Huge congratulaions to her!!:happydance:

No sign of Alicia yet today so fingers crossed she is having her baby today!!:baby:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats to Tammi and hope Alicia is progressing well.

I rubbed some clary sage oil into my belly this morning (god that stuff stinks) and will add it to my bath tonight.

Got midwives at 3.15pm and I'm all prepared for an arguement for my homebirth lol lets hope it doesnt come to that!!

Hope all June mums are feeling ok this morning xx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

:( still here... was in sooo much pain last night so didnt get to sleep till about 6 and now they have died down.. it's sooo annoying! lol oh well gues i only have 2 days at most so i should stop whining!! lol

Congrats to *Tammi*!!

*June09* i hope your dad feels better v v soon and bubs doesnt have to stay put for too long.

Hehe lol *Jayleighann* you go girl!! tell them what for! :D

How are you doing today *Suze*, *Kitten*, *dizzy* and *aubrey*? ny sign of these babies??

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh I'm sorry your contractions didnt result in anything Alicia, although they could pick back up again today you never know! x


----------



## butrfly

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all junebugs!


----------



## Suze

Congrats to Tammi :happydance:

Aw Alicia :hug: I had high hopes that you were in the middle of labour! But as you say, you only have 2 days left - are they inducing you on Friday and do you have a time to go in?

I'm still nesting, all the curtains are down, windows are washed, oven cleaner is in the oven, I just have a new found energy (WTF?!)...surely this could be something?! I went to see the midwife at drop-in today and baby is engaged again :happydance: Only 1/5th in but she said it seems I have a wriggler and that it may come out again and not to worry as it won't stop me going into labour as contractions make baby engage anyway!


----------



## shorman

Hello ladys I'm fed up now my turn to how baby keep getting loads of BH but this baby doesn't want to come out :-( xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Suze said:


> Congrats to Tammi :happydance:
> 
> Aw Alicia :hug: I had high hopes that you were in the middle of labour! But as you say, you only have 2 days left - are they inducing you on Friday and do you have a time to go in?
> 
> I'm still nesting, all the curtains are down, windows are washed, oven cleaner is in the oven, I just have a new found energy (WTF?!)...surely this could be something?! I went to see the midwife at drop-in today and baby is engaged again :happydance: Only 1/5th in but she said it seems I have a wriggler and that it may come out again and not to worry as it won't stop me going into labour as contractions make baby engage anyway!

I'm not nesting yet, although I do keep thinking to myself "I should really do this or that" but I have no energy to do it!!

I had to literally roll off my bed this morning lol OH nearly wet himself watching me do it:(


----------



## massacubano

butrfly said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all junebugs!

:flower::kiss::flower::kiss::flower::kiss:


go Jb's :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Thanks *Jayleighann* an *suze*.. hopefully will pick up again, but then again just suddenly thought of loads of stuff i have to get ready before friday anyway lol woops.

I havent really started doing the nesting thing either, although i do have a list of lists i am planning on writing whilst in hospital lol.

Yeah *Suze* am in on Friday, have to call up at about half 7 to check there is a bed, then hopefully come staight down... although OH has planned on going to work on Friday! WTF!! he s sooonot leaving me to do the hard bit by myself. I'm sure when i grab him by the ear and tell him so st the F down he'll call and say he cant come in lol :D

Glad to hear that LO is engaged again too :) bless the litte wriggler hehe

Just out of curiosity what has everyone else planned to do in the hospital in the early (ish) stages? as found out im not aloud my laptop now (but you are in the other part of the hospital) :( grrr... and my phone will annoy me as the internet on it is too slow and ill end up throwing it at the wall lol.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

and thanks you for abour dust to us all *Burfly* an *Massacubano* :hugs:
How are your little ones doing?? Hope yu and they are doing well :D xxxxxxx


----------



## Suze

Alicia, make sure you grab him not only by the ear when you tell him he's not going to work :rofl:
I'm not sure about the early stages, but then if I don't get induced I hope to stay at home for as long as poss. I know what you mean about phone internet it's crap. Maybe your hospital will have one of those TV's that has phone and internet in-built. I think they're a bit pricey but might keep you occupied. Have you been out and bought loads of magazines too?


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

They dont have them TV things in the maternity part, as it the old part of the hospital :( they have little crappy ones that have like 2 channels i you are lucky lol. i havent brought any yet (prob should have kept the millions of copies of heat they send me every week) But might go out and get some tonight ready, and a nice puzzle book lol. 

Hmm i did have some ideas of how to grab him so that he was 'unable' to go to work hahaha.

My aunt is in the other bit of hospital and she has one ofthose tv things, she said the phone on it is like £2.50 a minuite!! woaaahhh! lol


----------



## Suze

Yeah they're a rip off. Get some magazines hun and have you got an ipod or something you could listen to? x


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

I have got ipod, but i got kind of annoyed with them lol. we brought a DS for me to take in but i took it back cos i didnt know what to do with it lol. I got a vocher ting fro the gymi work at for reffering loads of people so thay have been sending me them fre for like 6 months but i neve read them! i prefer all the real life mags :D i'm gonna have to take sooo much stuff, i'm too impatient lol. Hows your day going hun?? xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Hello Everyone!!

Alicia sorry to hear that everythings slowed down:hissy:Thought we would hear that you would have your LO today!!!At least you have the induction booked for Friday.xx

Suze sounds like your nesting to the extreme,wish I had some of that energy!I cleaned the house from top to bottom today (did wonder why the hell we chose to live in a house with 3 levels stupid thing to do!!)and then have felt sick all day since so am sat here feeling crappy now!:hissy:Did you get my txt with my no?. Heres hoping all your nesting means somthing!!!x

Thank you for all the labour dust that is being sent our way!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

shorman said:


> Hello ladys I'm fed up now my turn to how baby keep getting loads of BH but this baby doesn't want to come out :-( xxx

Aww Shorman,sorry your feeling miserable.Come on Baby!!!!!!x


----------



## Jkelmum

Clairey had her baby boy14/6/09 born at 13.07 weighing 8lb 4oz
Cariad_bach had her baby boy today 17/6/09 9:30 weighing 8lb 10oz
Bugalugs had her baby girl today 17/6/09 8:17 weighing 6lb 9.5oz

:happydance: Mrsholmes is contracting every 5 mins and is birthing pool as i type x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Back from midwives, homebirth is ok'd, supervisor of midwives and my midwife will be comin to ours on Friday to sort it out x


----------



## dizzyspells

serina27 said:


> Clairey had her baby boy14/6/09 born at 13.07 weighing 8lb 4oz
> Cariad_bach had her baby boy today 17/6/09 9:30 weighing 8lb 10oz
> Bugalugs had her baby girl today 17/6/09 8:17 weighing 6lb 9.5oz
> 
> :happydance: Mrsholmes is contracting every 5 mins and is birthing pool as i type x

Thanks for the updates hun!!Wow all these June mummies!!Congratulations to you all!xx

Good Luck Mrsholmes!!x


----------



## JayleighAnn

serina27 said:


> Clairey had her baby boy14/6/09 born at 13.07 weighing 8lb 4oz
> Cariad_bach had her baby boy today 17/6/09 9:30 weighing 8lb 10oz
> Bugalugs had her baby girl today 17/6/09 8:17 weighing 6lb 9.5oz
> 
> :happydance: Mrsholmes is contracting every 5 mins and is birthing pool as i type x

Congrats to all mummies! Hope mrsholmes has a good birth


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

serina27 said:


> Clairey had her baby boy14/6/09 born at 13.07 weighing 8lb 4oz
> Cariad_bach had her baby boy today 17/6/09 9:30 weighing 8lb 10oz
> Bugalugs had her baby girl today 17/6/09 8:17 weighing 6lb 9.5oz
> 
> :happydance: Mrsholmes is contracting every 5 mins and is birthing pool as i type x

Congrats to all the new June Mummys!!!! :D :happydance:

Glad everything went well *Jayleighann*

And thanks you *Dizzy*, wish i had the urge to clean!! but i dont :( have gone the other way!! lol oh well O can do it 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh yeah she said I'm 3/5ths engaged :happydance:


----------



## fee & bump

I gave birth to Hallie Ava born on 10th June at 4.46am weighing 7lbs 6oz.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Awww congrats babe she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Dukechick

Awe!! Hallie is gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Congrats *Fee* she is adoreable!! Hope you are both doing well! xxxxx


----------



## Kitten

Congrats all the new mums and Hallie is gorgeous!!

Sorry to hear your contractions came to nothing Alicia.


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Thanks *kitten*, suppose i onlyhave to wait another day, so i'm gonna make the most of it and relax a little... just painted my toe nails!! which i was quite impressed with lol (surprised i could reach)!! hope your ding well!!

OMG we are over half way through June now, seems like just yesterday we wreall counting the days till the begining!! I really cant decide if its all going too fast or too slow!! lol


----------



## Suze

*Fee *Hallie is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations :happydance:

My goodness it's a bumper June baby day! Congratulations to them all and Good luck to *Cath*! My friend also had her baby boy today, she was only 34 weeks but it looks like he's OK!

*Dizzy*, yes I got your number thanks hun, it's there and ready for the off!!!

*Jayleighann*, that's great that you still get your home birth :happydance:

*Alicia*, my nesting has been absolutely _manic_ today - washed all the windows in the house, 2 sets of curtains (4 each), washed the tiles down in the kitchen and have prepared tea!!! At least I'll sleep tonight! I have got really really bad heartburn today, Gaviscon isn't working and also a bad pressure in my bum :blush:

Tomorrow I'm going for reflexology so hopefully that and the sweep on Friday might do the trick!

:hug:


----------



## Suze

Oh and I posted in a seperate thread but *saraendipity* gave birth to Daisy Grace at 12.18 am weighing 7lb 4


----------



## JayleighAnn

Suze said:


> *Jayleighann*, that's great that you still get your home birth :happydance:

Well I've just been thinking about it, she said she'd come on friday with the supervisor of midwifery to do a risk assessment and sort out everything on my birth plan

but ill be 39+4 by then, and she said if I go into labour before this I have to go to hospital as I've not had this risk assessment done.

I can't help but think that she's done this on purpose, leaving it so late in the hope I'll go into labour before and not get my homebirth, but maybe I'm just cynical?


----------



## june09

Congratulations to the new June mums. Hallie is gorgreous!

Hmmm so I am getting tightenings every 5mins, that last for about a minute at a time. Wondering is this the start of something or just another false alarm. It's been going on since about 5pm and was so uncomfortable through my parent craft class. There not painfull as such just really uncomfortable. Probably just another false alarm though.

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Suze

june09 said:


> Congratulations to the new June mums. Hallie is gorgreous!
> 
> Hmmm so I am getting tightenings every 5mins, that last for about a minute at a time. Wondering is this the start of something or just another false alarm. It's been going on since about 5pm and was so uncomfortable through my parent craft class. There not painfull as such just really uncomfortable. Probably just another false alarm though.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Are they Braxton Hicks or definitely different?


----------



## june09

I have had loads of braxton hicks before and these do feel different and definitely more noticable. But thinking it could just be stronger braxton hicks than I have had before but they are certainly not the same as they have been before now. I don't know what to think, suppose I will just have to wait and see if they progress and get any worse. They certainly make me stop whatever it is I am doing though when they happen. And they are going more through my back too rather than just my bump.


----------



## Hunnyx10

sounds like you are in early labour

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Suze

Ooh June this might be it! I reckon just try and get some sleep and see if the intensity increases, if you get any more pain etc. Have you the number of your delivery suite handy in case you need to ring them for advice? Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## june09

Yeah I was thinking maybe just go and get in bed and see if I can get any sleep and just relax to see what happens from there. See how things go over night see if it gets any worse or if it just stops. I have the delievery suit number handy just incase. Will keep you all posted, probably be on in the morning saying it was a false alarm lol If it is atleast its given me practice of doing the timings for when the real thing happens.
Goodnight


----------



## AubreyK80

Just wanted to say hello ..... How is everyone doing ??

Well in 3 days i will be 42 weeks ... I just cant believe it .... Yikes !!!

This Friday back to the Dr and he will decide on what to do .......


:hug::hug:


----------



## amber20

Good luck to those of you still waiting for your little ones to come.


----------



## flutterbylge

hello lovely ladies, just wanted to pop in before we set off for the hospital and say thank you for all your support..i am having the c-section today, we'll be in the hospital for 7.15am for more tests and stuff, they said my iron levels were quite low (7) so i might need a transfusion after the section but we will see, if im a bit lucky i might not need it.. i am very excited and scary, dont really know what will be happening as it is all like a blur.. but i cant wait..

will post the birth story (not that there will be much to write) and the photos when we come home which shouldnt be later than snday if all is well (fingers xed)

anyway, good luck to everyone who are having the symptoms..

will see you soon xxxx


----------



## butrfly

good luck, flutterbylge! hope all will be well.

ladies, your daily labor dust from me. :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jkelmum

mrsholmes had a boy 17/6/09 11:42pm weighing 8lb11.5oz


----------



## dizzyspells

Good Morning Everybody!!!Hope you are all well or hopefully not here and having your babies instead!!:happydance:

June09-Fingers crossed that it is early labour!!:dust:

Mrs holmes-Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy!!:baby:

Flutterbylge-Good Luck for today hun!x

Thank you again butrfly for the daily dose of labour dust!!

Has anybody heard from NSC yet??Hoping all is ok.

Sorry if I have forgotton anybody!!

Well im off to the hospital this morning to have the Little Mans heart and mine monitered again.I hope all is ok and his heart rate has settled down.Keep your fingers crossed for me!!.If I do have to stay in will txt Suze and update you!.Had a really rough night last night felt so sick and had really bad heart burn!!Only 7 days today till my due date!!!!!!!yeay!!x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hope all is well Dizzyspells x


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Good luck *Flutterbygle*!! hope everything goes (or is going well!!)

And *June09*!! hope this is it for you!! wooo come on bubaa!!!! :D

*Aubrey* you tell your doc that if he doesnt help you out asap then i will kick him!! Grrr i can be pretty scary when i try.

Well had pains again all last night so nooo sleep at all, but this morning.. Nothing!! but i'll admit i expected it lol, the little madam better let me get some sleep tonight!! Am really really excited now :D gonna get all the little finnishing touches done in her room, and ours lol sooo not walking all the way downstirs to heat up bottles in the midde of the night! Knowing my luck ill fall down the stairs every time! night and day feeding thing here we come lol :D. Why do i have to want to start nestin now??!!??
And have to go out and get a fathers day gift for OH today i almost forgot woops!! lol

Anyway hope everyone is well!! And I really really hope things get movig for those of you eagerly waiting your new arrival!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

& Hope everything goes well Dizzy!! sorry didnt see the last page of posts!! woops :hugs: xxxx


----------



## june09

*flutterbylge* - Good Luck for your c-section, though it's probably too late for you to read this.

Congratulations to *mrsholmes* on your baby boy!

*dizzyspells* Hope everything goes well at the hospital.

*Alicia* :hugs: on the getting no sleep with the pains, typical they have gone by this morning though.

As for me well, I have been to the hospital at about 6am this morning as the tightenings i started having were getting more painful and lasting a litte longer. So i phone up the delivery suit for some advice as to if it was actually contractions or not and they told me to go in so they could check. So I went, and they have said I am in early stages of labour :happydance: They said I could be like this for another couple of hours, or even a couple of days. But things have definitely started. So even if it is a couple of days yet, lo should be here soon. I have to phone them and go back if it gets any more painfull or if they get closer together in time and last longer. Or if my waters break. So now it's just sitting waiting for things to progress a little more.

Also just been to my midwife as I had my 38 week appointment today, and she said baby is now fully engaged. She has booked me an appointment for when I am 40 weeks, but she said she definitely doesn't think I will be needing it. I certainly hope not, especially now things have got started. The hospital did say though, that sometimes you can start in early labour and then it doesn't progress any further and your still waiting a couple of weeks later so I really hope this isn't the case but they did say its not likely.


----------



## Kitten

Oh it's so exciting for you june09!! Good luck hun and hope bubs doesn't keep you waiting too long.

I think mine is testing the way out, for the last 2 hours he's been doing something horrific to my cervix, lol, I assume it's his head so maybe he's engaging a bit more and my pelvis has been achy all day. Going to go for another walk later to try and shift him into a more comfy position, or speed things up, whichever happens!


----------



## AubreyK80

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> Good luck *Flutterbygle*!! hope everything goes (or is going well!!)
> 
> And *June09*!! hope this is it for you!! wooo come on bubaa!!!! :D
> 
> *Aubrey* you tell your doc that if he doesnt help you out asap then i will kick him!! Grrr i can be pretty scary when i try.
> 
> Well had pains again all last night so nooo sleep at all, but this morning.. Nothing!! but i'll admit i expected it lol, the little madam better let me get some sleep tonight!! Am really really excited now :D gonna get all the little finnishing touches done in her room, and ours lol sooo not walking all the way downstirs to heat up bottles in the midde of the night! Knowing my luck ill fall down the stairs every time! night and day feeding thing here we come lol :D. Why do i have to want to start nestin now??!!??
> And have to go out and get a fathers day gift for OH today i almost forgot woops!! lol
> 
> Anyway hope everyone is well!! And I really really hope things get movig for those of you eagerly waiting your new arrival!! xxxxxxxxx

*Alicia* you sound like me hun ......:rofl::rofl:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Suze

June - great news :happydance: hope it all keeps on going in the right direction!

Thanks for the labour dust Butrfly!

I hope you get everything sorted Alicia, just think you could be in labour in 24 hours!! 

I've just been for reflexology and she has worked on the relevant accupressure points to induce labour - also had a clary sage bump massage! Sweep tomorrow, operation eviction is well and truly under way!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Flutterbylge good luck!

Mrsholmes - congrats on your baby boy!!

I was naughty and had a clary sage oil bath last night, it's done nothing though lol 

I'm gutted I've gotta wait until Tuesday for my risk assessment from the midwife for my homebirth, I know I have no control over when he comes but I really want him to come out now not after tuesday lol

Hope every one is feeling ok xx


----------



## shorman

hello ladys still no baby for me :cry: i am now 4 days overdue and i am going to get another sweep done tommoro and talk about getting and induction, but i did go into the hospital yesterday as i was feeling a bit worried as she was very quite and as usual she started kicking off when they put me on the ctg and she has a beautiful heart beat the m/w said and was saying she is to comfy and warm in there lol, but what i didnt expect was they brough a little scanner and i got to see my beautiful girl and i no its sounds soppy but i cried its was so hard seeying her there and her little hands waving about and i just wish she was her now :cry::cry: i just want to hold my little girl now :hissy::hissy::hissy: lol sorry just needed to let it all out. congrats to all recent junemummys on your lovely babys 


https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1244962800.jpg




IM AN OVERDUE JUNE BUG BY 40 WEEKS + 4 days

https://img87.imageshack.us/img87/149/z4a367878e9196.gif


----------



## Suze

:hug: Shorman, hopefully the sweep tomorrow might do something. I'm getting sweep no2 tomorrow too and am pinning all hopes on it!! That must have been frustrating seeing her but not being able to touch her.

Jayleighan I'm having a clary sage bath tonight too!

Aubrey I'm so so hoping for you your doc pulls his finger out tomorrow and you have your baby at the weekend, you seem like the most overdue pregnant lady in the world!!

Kitten, I've been feeling the same too, my baby has been so so active and I've had pains in my hips and a little down my legs

HURRY UP JUNE BABY'S, WE'RE ALL LOVELY MUMMY'S!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Suze said:


> Jayleighan I'm having a clary sage bath tonight too!

All it did for me was make bubs go really active all night :dohh:


----------



## Kitten

Suze said:


> :hug: Shorman, hopefully the sweep tomorrow might do something. I'm getting sweep no2 tomorrow too and am pinning all hopes on it!! That must have been frustrating seeing her but not being able to touch her.
> 
> Jayleighan I'm having a clary sage bath tonight too!
> 
> Aubrey I'm so so hoping for you your doc pulls his finger out tomorrow and you have your baby at the weekend, you seem like the most overdue pregnant lady in the world!!
> 
> Kitten, I've been feeling the same too, my baby has been so so active and I've had pains in my hips and a little down my legs
> 
> HURRY UP JUNE BABY'S, WE'RE ALL LOVELY MUMMY'S!!!

God yeah, I thought they were supposed to slow down towards the end, mine's manic!


----------



## dizzyspells

Well they let me come home which I am glad about.Little mans heart rate is still too fast but he seems happy enough in there for the moment so I have to go back on Monday and then they will sort out induction.I really hope I go on my own before then though but not holding out much hope!!

Suze and Jayleighann I have also just had a clary sage bath and then massaged my bump with it!!I do smell really bad now though!!oops!


----------



## dizzyspells

Kitten-mines manic too!!so much so its hurting now!!

Aubrey,Shorman and Suze good luck with your sweeps tommorow!!

Alicia-Are you going in for induction tommorow?,if so good luck to you hun!xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Funny how all our bubs are manic, mines calmed down a bit but he's been going crazy all last night and today, sticking his feet out so I have had little egg shaped mounds appearing lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

dizzyspells said:


> Well they let me come home which I am glad about.Little mans heart rate is still too fast but he seems happy enough in there for the moment so I have to go back on Monday and then they will sort out induction.I really hope I go on my own before then though but not holding out much hope!!
> 
> Suze and Jayleighann I have also just had a clary sage bath and then massaged my bump with it!!I do smell really bad now though!!oops!

I massaged it into my bump as well with grapeseed oil as the base oil, smelt really manky lol but it felt nice!


----------



## Suze

:rofl: we all smell like tea bags with our clary sage baths!! I had to put extra body lotion on when I came out! Do you reckon they'll take you in on Monday or just give you the date then Hannah?

My midwife is coming round at 10 am for my sweep - never have I been so excited about a painful prod in the 'you know where'!! I think I will ask to see her on Monday too if nothing has happened about induction.


----------



## AubreyK80

Well ladies the night before my next Dr's appointment ..... Pray for me ... LOL

I hope he will schedule me for Induction since im 2 weeks overdue already ... Im going Bonkers :rofl:

I cant Imagine my Dr waiting anylonger ... that seems just crazy to me if he makes me wait another week ... I mean who goes over 42 weeks pregnant ... I have never heard of that .... Im just so scared on what he is going to say tomorrow ....... Wish me luck ladies ......

Hope everyone is doing well .... Hugs to you ALL of you :)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dukechick

Good luck everyone with all the sweeps and fun stuff coming up!

OMG Aubrey, your Dr sure friggen better set a date for you, if you're already 2 weeks over!!!! Good luck hun.

xx


----------



## butrfly

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: labor dust today! c'mon june bug babies, don't let your mummies wait for too long!


----------



## JayleighAnn

My waters went at 7.05am this morning

No contractions but period pain cramps at the very bottom of my belly


----------



## dizzyspells

Suze said:


> :rofl: we all smell like tea bags with our clary sage baths!! I had to put extra body lotion on when I came out! Do you reckon they'll take you in on Monday or just give you the date then Hannah?
> 
> My midwife is coming round at 10 am for my sweep - never have I been so excited about a painful prod in the 'you know where'!! I think I will ask to see her on Monday too if nothing has happened about induction.

Not sure what they are going to do!!I have to take my bags just in case according to the midwife and then just see what the consultant says!.Wish they would just give me a straight answer then at least we could plan ahead for Mia etc.Was having very painful BHs/contractions last night for about 3 hours thought it was the big Cs but then they just went!:hissy:

Yeay JaylieghAnn good luck hun!!!!!!!!Not long now!!


----------



## tricky nicky

had some bad pains yesterday so went to day unit, everything fine so she did an internal(ouch!!!) im 1cm dilated so i think its gonna be a long drawn out affair, was sick last night and having crampy pains.
pain was mainly in back and making me very short of breath
hope its the start!!!!:)


----------



## Suze

JayleighAnn said:


> My waters went at 7.05am this morning
> 
> No contractions but period pain cramps at the very bottom of my belly

:wohoo: Great news, hopefully you'll have your baby soon.

I've just had another sweep, she said my cervix was much softer than last week and was able to reach right up to the baby's head and has given it a good 'stir up' in her words! She said I'm probably about 1cm dilated. I'm getting another one done on Wednesday and then she said I had to think about which hospital I'll go to for induction at 42 weeks.....I just have an awful feeling it's going to come to that :cry:


----------



## Kitten

Oh Suze hopefully it won't but it's best to be prepared.

Hopefully it is the start for you nicky, good luck!

Yay JayleighAnn, good luck to you too!


----------



## shorman

Hi ladys i am going in for my sweep in a bit lets hope this time it does something, last time i was 2 centemeters dialated so hopefully i will be more today, had :sex: last night and had really bad period type pains so i am hoping that has helped my cervix, did not get a wionk of sleep last night just kept feeling really anxious for so some reason.




https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1244962800.jpg



https://img87.imageshack.us/img87/149/z4a367878e9196.gif


----------



## massacubano

JayleighAnn said:


> My waters went at 7.05am this morning
> 
> No contractions but period pain cramps at the very bottom of my belly

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## massacubano

shorman said:


> Hi ladys i am going in for my sweep in a bit lets hope this time it does something, last time i was 2 centemeters dialated so hopefully i will be more today, had :sex: last night and had really bad period type pains so i am hoping that has helped my cervix, did not get a wionk of sleep last night just kept feeling really anxious for so some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1244962800.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/img87/149/z4a367878e9196.gif

*fingers crossed*
:hugs:


----------



## Suze

Shorman - how did your sweep go? I just have a feeling mine's not going to come to anything :cry:

Aubrey - Good luck with the appointment


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen was born at 11.23am after 3 hours 35mins labour, 3 pushes :D weighing 6lb 13.5oz


----------



## Suze

Posted on the other thread JayleighAnn but congrats again :wohoo: he's gorgeous!


----------



## AubreyK80

Well tomorrow night is the night ..... Im Finally Being Induced .... !!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW !!!! 

Im in total shock its Finally happening !!!!!!

So tomorrow night at 730pm I will be on the way to the Hospital ..........

Yikes !!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Good luck babe xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats on baby halen

hope the induction goes well for you


----------



## Kitten

Good luck Aubrey!


----------



## shorman

Hiya ladys i have an induction set for wednesday :happydance::happydance: but lets hope she comes before then. i have not been a happy girl today stupid m/w used a faulty doppler on me and it didnt pick up a heat beat and i thought my baby had died and started sobbing :hissy and so she goes and gets another one and picks up the heart bit straight away :cloud9: i just want my baby :cry: 

url=https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/1244962800]https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1244962800.jpg[/url]


----------



## Suze

AubreyK80 said:


> Well tomorrow night is the night ..... Im Finally Being Induced .... !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOW !!!!
> 
> Im in total shock its Finally happening !!!!!!
> 
> So tomorrow night at 730pm I will be on the way to the Hospital ..........
> 
> Yikes !!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Yay :wohoo: I'm so so pleased to hear it! David will finally be here this weekend :hugs:


----------



## Suze

*Shorman *= that is a truly awful thing to happen to you, you must have been beside yourself. I hope your baby girl comes before Wednesday but at least you have a date set and the end is in sight! x


----------



## june09

JayleighAnn said:


> Halen was born at 11.23am after 3 hours 35mins labour, 3 pushes :D weighing 6lb 13.5oz

Congratulations, so gorgeous!

Good Luck *AubreyK80* for your induction. 

*Shorman* that must have been awful, what a terrible thing to happen. Glad baby was ok though. Good Luck for your induction, unless baby arrives before then.

I'm feeling very fed up now, after the hospital telling me I was in early stages of labour everything just seems to have stopped :cry: so i am now thinking It wasn't early labour at all just a total false alarm. Been at the hospital today and they said it can happen that early labour doesn't progress to the real thing straight away and can seem to disappear. But surely if it was early labour it would have progressed by now :dohh: They monitored me for a couple of hours though and said baby is doing fine and they said it was showing I was having slight contractions still but I cant feel them. Oh well lo is hanging on in there, so will just have to keep being patient. 

Hope all the other june mums are doing good!


----------



## Suze

Aw June, I saw your post then and hoped you had good news! How annoying for you :hug:


----------



## june09

unfortunatley not, but hopefully wont be long until our little ones make their arrivals. Starting to think I will be keeping my appointment with my midwife at 40 weeks after all even though she was sure I wouldn't. Just trying not to think about it too much now, otherwise I will go crazy with the wondering when. 

Hope something happens for you soon, and lo wont keep you waiting too much longer.

They do say good things come to those who wait lol


----------



## Suze

Yeah my next appointment is a day after my due date for sweep no3 and I think I'll be there! She then said she'd do another at week 41 and then look at induction at week 42....reality hit that this may be the case! Quite a lot of the june bugs have been kept waiting eh? Good things coming to us though :happydance:


----------



## june09

Hopefully your sweeps will have some affect and make things happen before it comes to having an induction. I think these june babies just like to keep us waiting. On the plus side at least we know one way or another our little ones will be here sometime over the next couple of weeks. Though I am hoping it doesn't come to being induced.


----------



## AubreyK80

Ok ladies Im officially Freaking out now !!!!

Im so scared and anxious and excited all at the same time ..... I have bad anxiety about pain and fear i will end up with C-section ...Im just freaking out ..... I have so much i feel i need to do in the house before tomorrow night ..... Yikes !!!

Wow this is really happening Im Finally Being Induced and Im soooooo Scared:cry::cry:

I just dont do well with pain .... Ok i will stop complaining now ..........

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/132145-sweety-swingers-join-swap-sweets-all-over.html Cud u look in here and see if any of you nice ladies are interested plz :hugs:


----------



## butrfly

good luck, aubrey. prayers sent your way!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
for june bugs mummies!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Heres our little Keira Ashley Brown, born at 8.28pm on 19th June 09 by emergency c-section :D wieghing 7lb exactly. Will post birth story soon (if i can remember it) lol.
Congrats to any other june mummy and good luck to any waiting
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







keira.jpg
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AubreyK80

Alicia_&_Kev said:


> Heres our little Keira Ashley Brown, born at 8.28pm on 19th June 09 by emergency c-section :D wieghing 7lb exactly. Will post birth story soon (if i can remember it) lol.
> Congrats to any other june mummy and good luck to any waiting
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awwwwwwwwww hun she is just beautiful ..... Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Suze

Alicia congratulations :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

Aw she's absolutely gorgeous, I hope you are recovering well from the section, take care hun x


----------



## AubreyK80

Well since almost 5 am i started to have contractions ... they have slowed down now ..... But they were painful ...... and i think i just lost some of my mucus plug and it was bloody ( Sorry TMI ) I just cant believe this is happening .... Im sooo scared ... The day i get induced stuff starts to happen to me ..... Go Figure huh .... LOL ...... we will see how the day progresses .... Im sooooo Nervous ......:cry:

:hug:


----------



## Suze

Ooh Aubrey, how typical is that, that on the day it looks like you're starting! Hopefully you will progress naturally and you mightn't need the full on induction. Either way you'll have David Max in your arms very very soon! I'm sure it is nerve wracking now that it really really is here after all the waiting. My friend had her baby at 34 weeks on Wednesday and in a way she had no time to think about it as it all happened so quickly! 
:hug:


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck aubrey


----------



## amber20

Good luck aubrey!


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck aubrey :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Good evening all!! Its only been since this morning and looks like I have missed out on loads!!!

Congratulations Alicia she is beautiful!!!:happydance:

Good Luck Aubrey!!

Suze love your idea about un-nesting from your other thread!!Think I might have to do that!!Keep thinking I should spike OHs drink then im bound to go into labour as he is drunk!:rofl:!!


Want this baby to make an appearence before Monday but not looking very likely!!Been feeling a bit crampy today but nothing to be excited about!:hissy:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats alicia shes gorgeous!!

aubrey good luck babe xx


----------



## Suze

dizzyspells said:


> Suze love your idea about un-nesting from your other thread!!Think I might have to do that!!Keep thinking I should spike OHs drink then im bound to go into labour as he is drunk!:rofl:!!
> 
> Want this baby to make an appearence before Monday but not looking very likely!!Been feeling a bit crampy today but nothing to be excited about!:hissy:

We're playing at 'non pregnant' tonight and we're not ready for this baby for a good while yet :rofl::rofl: I have even had a small glass of red wine!! No pineapple or clary sage baths for me tonight either. I have felt a little crampy today too but also don't think it's anything - I wonder if we go on the same day?!


----------



## Kitten

Ooh good luck Aubrey!

Well I feel like hell. I ate some pizza last night and it really disagreed with me and I'm suffering for it today. I don't know if it's my IBS or where baby is lying or what but I just feel so queasy and have trapped gas and stomach ache :(

Also, I swear if I have any more plug left to lose I will go mental!! Everytime I went to the toilet yesterday there was a TINY bit of green mucus and again this morning. So far it's been clear (apart from when I got some big green bits at 34/35weeks) but for some reason it's kicking out green stuff now but still nothing major/big/bloody. I just feel like I'm going to be in this limbo forever. Argh! He's also gotten really quiet and last night I was lying here tapping my belly all over trying to wake him up which was not a fun game because I started to get 'the panic' but he eventually gave me a kick and had a wriggle this morning when I ate my breakfast.

Fingers crossed they're good signs for something happening this week but I just feel so ill I just want to be sick and then fall asleep!


----------



## Suze

Congrats to Aubrey :wohoo:

I REALLY want something to happen for me now!

Kitten I hope you're feeling a bit better, get lots of rest. Thisthread was on page 2, there aren't many of us left now :cry:

I wonder how NoSpringChick is, hopefully happily playing Mummy


----------



## Kitten

God I know, we're disappearing aren't we?

Had a false alarm in Argos today, well, it must have been Hicks, I never thought I was in labour but did consider the possibility at one point. However, it was pain like every minute or so and it took my breath away but didn't stop me walking and it was mostly in my cervix. Was still not fun though!! Got the midwife tomorrow so going to beg her for a sweep, although I doubt I'll get my way!

Not long to go Suze, hopefully you won't be waiting too much longer!


----------



## Suze

Maybe it was him burrowing further into your pelvis! I have often considered where my waters might break - I was in Aldi earlier and didn't fancy them going in there :rofl:

I hope she does give you a sweep, I got my first one at 38+3 and although I have SPD I just said I didn't want to end up being induced and wanted everything as natural as poss. I also said I wasn't sleeping and was worried I'd be too tired for labour. My midwife said it was a 'sneaky' one as I don't think she was meant to do one at that point! I'm going for my 3rd on Wednesday but I'm going to ask for an induction!! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Kitten

Cheers. I have a massive phobia of hospitals and have been having nightmares about being induced which I spoke to my midwife about so hoping that might sway her. I don't know if she'll do anything if it turns out we need a growth scan though.


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww us poor June bugs are nearly at the bottom again!!:cry:Looks like our numbers are dwindling!!
Seems to be July mummies at the moment!

Well had an unpregnant day today taking on your idea Suze!!But to no avail!:hissy:
Still having a few pains here and there and BHs are still pretty regular but looks like will still be here for my hospital appointment tommorow!:hissy:

Im off to drum roll some labour inducing thoughts for us June Bugs that are still left!!:happydance:


----------



## Suze

I can't believe I am almost at my due date, it feels like an anti-climax!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Hi folks!
I've had my baby girl:) She's fantastic - and she's also a hairy baby so maybe there is truth in the old wives tale of heartvburn/rising stomach acid meaning a hairy baby!

Had a very traumatic time but want to write up my birth story to 'get it out' :(

In brief - was started on induction on Monday and had her by c section on the Thursday - got out yesterday, so what was hopefully going to be a 1 day thing and home 6 hours later turned into 6 days.

But it showed that mother nature sometimes knows what she's doing!!
I wasnt meant to have her early.

Will add a pic in a bit and catch up with the thread!


https://i42.tinypic.com/124uey0.jpg


----------



## NoSpringChick

ps! She was 8lb 10 and half ounces, so not quite the 10lbs plus! ( but they did say plus or minus 1lb which wasn't that far off.)
She scored a 9 1 min after birth - and a 9 5 mins later - she's passed all her tests.
The only thing we're having a paddy with is feeding, she's just a lazy eater and would rather sleep!
I breastfed in hospital but now she's on formula for a few reasons - you never hear of fiormula problems but they exsist!

They didnt measure her but she isn't particularly long but she is very stocky and strong - her newborn/first size fit her afterall and the 0-3 are too long in the arms and legs but nice width wise.


----------



## amber20

Congrats!


----------



## Dukechick

NoSpringChick, congrats!! She's beautiful


----------



## Decosta1228

Congrats - Not long to go for the wife - I've got my phone on charge :)


----------



## tricky nicky

how many of us are left to pop?????
ive got sweep tomoz and will also get induction date.
congrats to all the new june bug mummies!!!:)


----------



## Kitten

I'm still left!

Congratulations NoSpringChick, she's gorgeous! Sounds like a traumatic one though, will have to check out your birth story :)


----------



## LouiseClare

I'm still here. I'm booked in for an induction on Friday, I just hope he comes before then. I had some very mild period pains yesterday but nothing came of them. My pelvis really aches when I wake up in the morning but soon goes away.


----------



## Kitten

Ooh not long to go then Louise!

I've been really suffering this weekend. I've either eaten something that's really disagreed with me or my IBS is back with a vengeance but I'm in so much pain & discomfort and the nausea is driving me mad. My hormones are all over the place and I'm either screaming or crying. Baby is rammed into my pelvis too it would appear and I keep panicking because he's not moving and then realising he is, I just can't feel it so think my placenta has moved which is helpful, NOT. 

Hoping my midwife has something positive to say today like he's fully engaged or whatever. Also got to check his growth today but I measured myself and whilst I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing, I'm pretty confident he has grown 2cm since last week.

I have to say the worst pain I have is the "I'm going to burst" feeling. I think I'm bloated from the IBS or whatever it is but it feels like my stomach is going to explode and my skin is just going to start ripping apart, it's horrible.


----------



## dizzyspells

Yeay congratulations NoSpringChick!!!!Sorry to hear you had a bad time but she is gorgeous!!!x


----------



## Suze

Great to hear from you SpringChick and huge congrats to you...:happydance: she's absolutely gorgeous. It does sound like you had a tough time but she definitely is worth it!


Good luck today Kiteen and Dizzy with your appointments and Nicky tomorrow. My hormones seem like they are absolutely raging at the moment! I've already got a complaint letter written in my head if I don't get an induction date on Wednesday! Also all my excitement or nervous feelings have gone and I feel really guilty about thinking I would never have gotten pregnant if I had known it was going to be like this! I just feel like I have been a 4 month pregnancy whinge (since being diagnosed with SPD and having to stop working) and that I have lost a bit of me in the process......phew sorry about that mini rant there!


----------



## Suze

Ooh look at my ticker, I'm 100% pregnant apparently :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

100% lol. 

I know what you mean about the guilt, I've just been crying down the phone to hubby about how my head hurts, I feel sick, I'm bored, lonely, etc. etc. and his response? "You know what it would be like when you got pregnant". Yeah, cheers for that.


----------



## Suze

Kitten said:


> 100% lol.
> 
> I know what you mean about the guilt, I've just been crying down the phone to hubby about how my head hurts, I feel sick, I'm bored, lonely, etc. etc. and his response? "You know what it would be like when you got pregnant". Yeah, cheers for that.

Grrr men :hissy: Actually I didn't think pregnancy would be this difficult, did you?! Those kind of comments p!ss me off, mine says he wants to tape record me so that when I suggest having another one in the future he'll play it back to me! That's while he's enjoying a glass of wine, having a fag and generally getting on with his life....:hug:

What time is your mw appointment hun?


----------



## Kitten

Just had it, it was awful. I had a breakdown and now I think she thinks I'm going to get PND or something and started suggesting I see a counsellor!

He was up to 37cms but was only 2-3/5ths engaged whereas he was a full 3/5ths last week so I asked her if she was sure he was OK and then I broke into tears. I told her I was just hormonal etc. but she started going on about how I don't have a support system or friends or anything and I need to get out and about. She was telling me to go and get a massage or get my nails done or go to the cinema and do something every day but it's like I'm freaking huge and uncomfortable and it hurts to drive and do I really want to spend £7.70 to sit in a cinema on my own? And I certainly can't afford a massage or a manicure, not that I'd want either. She said I should get out and meet people at baby groups and stuff but I said I work with the sods, I don't socialise with them and she said to go further afield like Horsham and Brighton but I mean, come on, do I really want to be driving 20-45mins to try and park and find somewhere I don't know and then try to get to know random people? I know it sounds stupid but it's like, there's no way I'm in the mood to be doing that! So I just cried and cried and she's seeing me next Monday and wants to hear about all the things I've done, well, I'll be telling her I've done bugger all because I'm not going to. If she wants to give me £85 for a massage then fine but I don't have that kind of money! And I'm sitting there telling her I feel nauseous and achy and pained and she's suggesting a 45min drive to Brighton to try and meet people?! 

Sorry I'm ranting, I've just been crying for half an hour now and I just feel so stupid and now I'm paranoid about seeing her cos she's 'worried' about me. And she said they won't do a sweep until 40+5 at which point they'll book my induction and she knows I don't want a freaking induction and it's giving me panic attacks so that didn't help so it's going to be even worse when I see her next week cos I'll be 40+1 so my next appointment after that will be sweep and booking an induction and I'm just going to fall apart. 

I don't know what to do, I'm just sat here crying, I give up.


----------



## tricky nicky

awwwwdont give up!!!!
i feel like ive hit a brick wall sometimes but this has to end with a bubba we dont have an alternative!!!!they have to come out one way or another!!!!!
ive been told to pamper myself cos i wont get the time after but its no consolation when all you want is lo there to cuddle, and the fact that all the other june bugs are popping doesnt help.
but believe me they cant stay inthere forever!!!:)


----------



## Suze

Aw Kitten :hug::hug::hug:

This really is an awful stage of pregnancy isn't it? And as if an expensive massage or getting out and meeting new people when you're just about to pop is possible/going to help! Hang in there, I'm so pleased I found this site, especially at the moment I don't know what I'd do without it, there aren't many of us left but we can support each other. 
It does make you feel like you're going mad though, I was scouring the internet earlier on for places that would do a private induction...WTF :rofl: I then told my OH that it was inhumane that we are left to suffer like this and that animals who are in less pain get put down :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Kitten

Thanks girls. Had a nap and a cry on hubby and feeling a bit better. I blame hormones! Just needed to get life off my chest, I feel like a right idiot now, lol. This site has been a godsend, at least you feel like you're communicating with people even if you're not getting out and about and everyone's in the same boat!


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww Kitten hope you feeling a bit better now!This bit is definatly the worst bit and all the extra hormones dont help!Your MW doesnt sound like she helped much though!!I am not sure why some of them want to do the job as there manor is awfull!

Suze love the 100% pregnant thing!!!:rofl:

Well have my induction booked for tommorow(pending beds)!!(sorry ladies feel bad now everyone is having a poo day!!)Cant believe its so soon!!.Little mans heart is beating at about the 180bpm range at rest so they have decided he is best off out of there.Have been told it can take a few days though as my cervix is not totally favourable has dilated by 2cm and is soft but still a a bit long!I am in a state of shock I think,not quite sunk in yet!Have packed my little girls bags up as she will be staying at her aunties tommorow night,im going to miss her so much!Cant believe that by the end of the week will have a baby!!eek!Will update Suze as soon as I know more or progress any!!.x


----------



## Suze

Good luck Dizzy!!!! :happydance:

I hope you do get a bed, what time do you have to phone up/go in? Hopefully things will progress really quickly for you once they get it started and you'll have your baby boy very very soon! :hug:


----------



## dizzyspells

Thanks Suze!!! I have to phone at 8.30 to fing out about beds,time etc so will update in here then!!Off to bed now,last night in a comfy bed for a few nights so going to make the most of it!xx


----------



## Suze

Big :hug: to you, get a good nights sleep and I look forward to updates! :hugs:


----------



## shorman

Hiya i am getting so excited now i have to call labour ward tommoro at 6 to confirm induction time for wednesday :happydance::happydance: will be meeting my baby girl sooooooooon!!!! :-Dxx

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1244962800.jpg


----------



## NoSpringChick

Good luck dizzyspells :hug:

Gosh there is not going to be any June bugs left to pop soon!

Come on those left to go - let's get this thread done and dusted so we can talk about 'why is my babies poo like green slime?' and ' are these afterpains or have my internal stitches ruptured' and other rivetting things like that :dohh::blush::muaha:

by the way, re pets (cats) - the one who always sat on my bump from the off is the one who isnt happy now! The one who was the most indifferent to my bump is so in love with her!
I don't think you can predict how your pets will be when your lo arrives :baby:


----------



## Suze

Ooh Good luck Shorman, not long now :happydance:

I think I'm going to be one of the last June Mums :hissy:

Funny about the cats SpringChick, I'm really curious to see how mine react, although all 3 are avoiding me at the moment cos I'm a raging hormone ball :rofl:


----------



## butrfly

we have two cats. the one who turned real sweet on me around the time i got pregnant continues to look into Elijah when we're upstairs. the other one who was always indifferent remains so to this day. our little pom, vixen, is still too excited over the new arrival to be calm when interacting with him. she sniffs, snorts, licks, nibbles - and that's all done in the two seconds i show Elijah to her! :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all june bug moms who are still waiting for their babies to arrive!


----------



## Kitten

Good luck dizzy! How exciting for you :D 

I dunno Suze, I'm not even due yet so I'll probably go the full 2 weeks over and be the last, lol.


----------



## tricky nicky

im back from mw app, she tried the sweep but ive got a high cervix so she did what she could, she got a finger in!!!
she said she would have had to drag my cervix forward which would have been very painful (the midwife last week did it!! and it was!!)
i had taken 2 co dydromol before app this time so didnt feel a thing.
im booked for induction on monday 29th june so hopefully there will be a bed for me and i can meet little man at last!!!!:)


----------



## Kitten

Ooh good luck nicky! Hope baby makes an appearance before Monday though x


----------



## Suze

Aw thats really sweet about your cats Butrfly, hope mine like the baby! I can't believe Elijah is over a month old now!

Good that you have got an induction date Nicky, you seem really calm about things! I've just hit my due date today and feel like I'm on the brink of insanity!

I went to the drop-in midwife again today to ask for them to start looking at induction, I got yet another bloody membrane sweep. I've had 3 now and it doesn't seem to be making any difference whatsoever :hissy: I just feel like I am not being listened to, I am not just going asking for further intervention because I am impatient, I have had crippling SPD, have been on crutches and off work for the last 4 months :hissy:

It's really getting to me, cos I feel it's my body and I'm having no control whatsoever about what happens to it. My hormones are raging too, I can't sleep and can't stop bursting into tears


----------



## Kitten

Sorry they're not taking you seriously Suze. How long do you have to wait for an induction now? Your ticker has run out!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze, hang on in there sweety. if I've learned one thing from my experience it is baby will come when baby is ready and even though you're suffering it really will be worth it and if you had asked me last week I'd have said no way do you forget the pain, but you do when you see your baby. All the SPD will forgotton about.
Induction isnt a piece of cake, it's to be avoided unless danger imo :hug: So baby get a move on for your mum so she can have the delights of green duck poo! :)

Couldnt resist getting a kodak moment today - first time in a dress as it has been red hot!
https://i44.tinypic.com/345mo9h.jpg


----------



## Suze

SpringChick she is sooooo sweet, I love her outfit!! I can' wait for cute outfits and green duck poo! I feel a little bit better this evening, I'm just really suffering with hormone surges I think, feels a little like in the first tri.

I've got my normal midwife tomorrow so we'll see what that brings!


----------



## Kitten

Oooh NSC she's bloody gorgeous!


----------



## JayleighAnn

:dust::dust:to all June bugs still preg

I hope you all pop soon and then we can have wicked convo's about poo and sick and all these wonderful like that lol


----------



## earthangel

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:)


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze, when they get the green duck poo on the outfit it's not so funny lol!

I should maybe give a big up for my hubby - i have changed one nappy and I did it really badly! but to be fair the midwife showed him how to do it (probably assumed i knew!) and I can't bend down due to the leg/foot swelling still and the c-section... good excuse eh? :happydance:
He also does the bottle feeds as he's got a knack to get her to feed... I _am_ chief of fashion though :blush:
I actually can't believe how well he has taken to everything -I just can't wait till I'm back to normal and can get on with more.:blush:


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies am in hospital ready for induction tommoro morning yay! I'm going to have my baby!!! Xxx


----------



## Suze

:happydance: Shorman Good luck!!


----------



## june09

Hello to all the June mums, how is everyone?

Well monday 22nd June at 6:47am I had my baby girl Mia, weighing 6lb4oz. I have just come home tonight, but Little Mia is still in hospital on the special care ward as she has had a few problems which were discovered when she was trying to feed. Seems she has a blocked nose, so she cant get in enough oxygen. She's been fine today but it's when there's something in her mouth, such as when she's feeding then she cant breathe as then her mouth and nose are both blocked. It's been horrible today coming home and not bringing her with me but hopefully tomorrow I will have some more answers as to whats happening with her, as at the minute its just been all tests. 

I'm so in love with her, and all the downs of being pregnant really are worth it when they pass you that little baby. I just really want her home now, but I know she's in the best place and hopefully she wont be there too long. 

Hope all the other june mums are doing good, I will post a birth story and pics sometime soon when I can as I am knackered now after having no sleep for 2 days and I probably wont sleep tonight but have to go try so I can go back and spend the day with Mia tomorrow. 

All I can say though is to all of you still waiting, it's certainly worth the wait.


----------



## Suze

Aw June Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's great news that you're a Mummy! Love her name, shame she is still in the hospital and you are home but as you say she is absolutely in the right place and I'm sure you'll have her home as soon as possible! 

It's really encouraging that you, and all the others too, say all the pregnancy pains are worth it when you get the baby! :hugs:


----------



## june09

Thanks Suze, It really is worth it. Theres just no way to describe that feeling of when they first hand you your baby and you just see them staring up at you.

Hope your lo makes an entrance soon!


----------



## earthangel

aw mia will be great,bet she is just perfect...
shorman,best of luck with the birth :)

love to all xx


----------



## NoSpringChick

June09 :hug: congrats on your little one and hope they let her come home soon. You get some sleep though and good food and rest cos you'll need it when she's home.
-------------------------

Good luck Shorman :)
--------------------

I'd have to say hearing Ruby cry for the first time, cos I didnt see her for what seemed like 5 minutes, hit me with so much emotion anything else that was going on might as well have been happening to someone else - all I could concentrate on and the only thing in the world was what was making that crying noise and I just welled up with 100% love I suppose! 
There could be zombies eating you you wouldnt care cos all you would be concetrating on is your baby.
So come on Suze's baby, get a move on!


----------



## LouiseClare

Morning Ladies, has anyone had any labour signs yet? I've had nothing, the baby has definatly quietened down and my bump had dropped quite a lot. I was hoping i'd go into labour naturally but it looks like it's an induction for me on Friday.

Louise x


----------



## Kitten

No labour signs yet. Getting really fed up. Double brewing my raspberry leaf tea today, eating a pineapple, going for a walk, running up and down the stairs, and having sex. If nothing comes of it I'm not trying anymore. I'll still walk/sex/rlt but I'm not going to *try* to get him out after today.


----------



## Suze

Morning Kitten - snap! I've given up on the eviction process now. My OH says this baby is grounded when it comes out for being late :rofl: I hope you don't have to wait too long. I just put in another post that I think we should be told that pregnancy is actually 42 weeks so that anything before that is a bonus!


----------



## tricky nicky

im 41 weeks today and have been slowly losing plug over last few days, have back ache and cramps but nothing else!!
im booked for induction on monday and cannot wait, people are trying to terrify me by making comments about inductions which i think is pathetic, but what else can i do????
would much rather go naturally but we dont have a choice!!:)


----------



## Kitten

Yeah I've only heard the worst stories about inductions but that aside, I really don't want a hospital birth which is why I'm so keen to get him out! 

I'm sick of the sight of my sodding plug, I keep wondering how much more there can possibly be!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

hello lovely ladies!! aww sorry theres no signs yet you three! but all hope is not gone, as i got no signs (no show or anything like that) till half 6ish thurs and was in hospital with contractions every 4-5 mins by half 10!! lol....
LOADS of labour dust to all still waiting!!!! and just think not long left now guarenteed!! :D 
Anyway just wanted to say thank you to all of you for all your help and support!! i really honestly dont know what i wouuld have done without you all!! you are all v v special and lovely people!!! :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

and little keira started coming out around 12 hours before i was going to be induced!!! sometimes if is booked etc it kind of jump starts it all apparently. fingers crossed!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Kitten

Thanks for the positivity Alicia, it's much appreciated :D


----------



## Suze

Yeah thanks too! I'm kind of hoping that will happen to me, I'm going to discuss getting the ball rolling for induction this afternoon and hopefully it will kick start things. Nicky are you absolutely fed up hun??!! Yeah what do people think you're meant to do, your baby just needs a helping hand to come out!


----------



## tricky nicky

im so fed up now!!!:(
i know there is an end to a pregnancy and i should be grateful that my baby and i are healthy but im soooo sick of people making stupid thoughtless comments about pain etc!!!
i know its going to hurt but they are making my experience a bad one before ive even got to the delivery room.
my partner is very supportive as are some memebrs of family.
they think you are stupid ive read the books and spent time as a student on a delivery ward so i have a good idea of what happens so why try to get me nervous????


----------



## MommaT

Hello ladies, I think today is go day for me. I had a Dr app yesterday and my bp is up a little again so he scheduled me for an induction TODAY!! Just waiting on a call from the hospital now. OMG, I can&#8217;t believe that I&#8217;ll soon be meeting my LO.

Sending you all labor dust:)


----------



## Kitten

OMG congrats MommaT! Hope all goes to plan and is well etc. Can't wait to see pics of your LO! Good luck :D

The health visitor came round just now and gave me all the bumph. I know her through work so it was nice to talk to someone hehe. She told me to have lots of sex and eat lots of curry, I told her I'd given up on sex 3x a day but was sticking to it daily anyway hehe. We reckon he'll come next Tuesday because I have plans this Friday and then Tuesday is hubby's birthday (and we're going for Indian!!) and then I have NOTHING planned after that so maybe once hubby's birthday is out of the way he'll come? Wishful thinking much?

She also said she doesn't see why they couldn't do a daytime induction if I kick up enough fuss about going into hospital and hubby having to travel 2hours by bus to get back to hospital if anything happens. So I'm going to really press it on my midwife how important it is I don't get left in hospital on my own if it comes to it, she's got to be able to pull some strings? I know they do daytime inductions for people who are high-risk so I don't see why they couldn't make an exception and let me have one for the sake of my mental health. Surely having a panic attack is dangerous if I'm wide awake hyperventilating and crying all night because I won't have the energy for labour etc? 

Oh well, hopefully it won't come to that!


----------



## Doublemints

Hey everyone....

Just wanted to update everyone...I had my twins May 29th at 36 weeks. They were perfectly healthy...they've been keeping me real busy. Good luck everyone.


----------



## BumbleBump

Hey girls,

I'm still here, rubbish at keeping up with this thread but I should make an effort to as there's so few of us left! Hope you're all ok, and congrats to all the new mummies!

I'm totally fed up, I want to lock myself away until after she's born! I'd be fine still being pregnant it's the constant calls and comments from people saying have you still not had her yet doing my head in - I'm only 2 days over! :hissy: Also sick of all the false alarms, with DD I woke up one day having had no niggles before hand and went into labour - this time I'm getting soooo many niggles. Bump dropped literally overnight the night before last and I woke up to a super small bump which freaked me out (MW said today I'm measuring at 36 - I was 40 last week! She said it's normal though?). 

This morning I was woken up with regular contractions that hurt every 4 and a half minutes lasting 40 seconds from 3:30am, it lasted about 4 hours then fizzled out :( Been getting a few random contractions still but obviously today isn't the day! MW said that she's still back to back which is probably why I'm getting so many false starts, that my body is probably trying to turn her round. I have a sweep booked for next monday which she said she's really hopeful for as I went into labour on my own last time (6 days over) otherwise they'll induce at 40+12, so I guess at least I only have 10 more days of this left!

:hugs:


----------



## Kitten

Hi hun I was going to text you tonight because I hadn't noticed you around! To be honest they'll probably induce you before then from what I gather. The jist I get is that they book it when they do your sweep and do it a bit in advance in case there isn't a bed that day etc. It's a max of 40+12 so they like some leeway.


----------



## Suze

Doublemints said:


> Hey everyone....
> 
> Just wanted to update everyone...I had my twins May 29th at 36 weeks. They were perfectly healthy...they've been keeping me real busy. Good luck everyone.

Congratulations :happydance: Great to hear they are doing well and hope to see some pics?!


----------



## Suze

Kitten- it's good to hear that you got a bit of reassurance about a daytime induction IF it comes to that!


I had midwife appointment today - 
- I said I would like to see a consultant re induction, no problem she said and got me an appointment for.....1st of July (41+1) to DISCUSS induction...point missed I think :hissy: However I did hear her make the call and that seems to be the earliest appointment, I'll be bloody 42 weeks anyway before anything gets sorted so it's not what I'd call an early induction
- She felt baby and guess what DIS-engaged again! :dohh:

So, I got home and TOTALLY fell to pieces, had a panic attack and had big argument with OH. 

Anyway what I have decided to do is speak to my GP tomorrow as she is very approachable and ask if she thinks there is any mileage in trying to get an earlier appointment.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze do you have a roomy pelvis?
I know i read that first time mums arent supposed to disengage but I did and that was the comment I got.
On the plus side, I dont think they have to engage to be born (?) as long as they move down on the day I think that's enough. (get skipping!)


----------



## Suze

NoSpringChick said:


> Suze do you have a roomy pelvis?
> I know i read that first time mums arent supposed to disengage but I did and that was the comment I got.
> On the plus side, I dont think they have to engage to be born (?) as long as they move down on the day I think that's enough. (get skipping!)

I think I must have because this is the 2nd time it's happened! I was wondering if it had anything to do with having SPD from week 20 and if it's really opened my pelvis up! I'm not too stressed about it cos I understand that it's the contractions job to engage the baby anyway...here's hoping!


----------



## butrfly

Doublemints said:


> Hey everyone....
> 
> Just wanted to update everyone...I had my twins May 29th at 36 weeks. They were perfectly healthy...they've been keeping me real busy. Good luck everyone.

congratulations!


----------



## Kitten

Oh Suze sounds like it's your turn to have a bad day! Hope you're feeling more positive today. I cried because baby was 2-3/5th instead of 3/5th, lol, it just feels like you're going backwards doesn't it? Hopefully baby will get back in position for you. And what a joke about the induction! Hope things go better with the GP x


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just took my photo 1 week post birth - LOL i look bad but consiering I'm not allowed to do much and I think they sewed up my stomach muscles, I've got to say I'm probably doing ok.

What do you think?

1 week post birth....https://i44.tinypic.com/jszpft.jpg

last bump pic.... https://i44.tinypic.com/2q8u2r8.jpg


Suze today could be the day - keep telling yourself that :hugs: 
I think the 2/5 3/5 thing just gets us down - maybe time they came up with just is baby engaged yes or no. I found near the end that the engagement numbers just added to the stress.


----------



## NoSpringChick

ps anyone heard from esther? she hasnt been on in a while.


----------



## Suze

SpringChick wow you've gone down loads in a week, especially as you've had a section! That's really great to see actually as I've been wondering about this, are you still in maternity tops and bottoms?

I've just spoken to GP, she thinks there's no way I'd get an appointment earlier than Wednesday anyway so that's the way it will just have to be left and my hormones must be quite level at the mo cos it hasn't sent me off the boil! I can go to the drop-in tomorrow for another sweep - no.4 ! - if I want, might do, have no confidence in it working but would be interested to see what my blooming cervix is doing! I'm still quite crampy and am continuing to lose mucus plug...how long does that go on for?!


----------



## Kitten

Haha I've been losing plug for a fortnight now, just tiny little globs. I swear it's regenerating as it does it, it's just freaking endless!


----------



## tricky nicky

ive been losing my plug for last 2 weeks!!!!
ive had a word with myself and am now ready for the induction on monday!!
x


----------



## Kitten

Does anyone else feel like a seasoned pro now? Every topic I read with someone asking a question, I pretty much know the answer. Now we're at the very end of the pregnancy it's like everyone's asking the questions we asked weeks ago, lol.


----------



## Suze

Yes Kitten :rofl: I feel like a bloody know-it-all!!! I wish I didn't! I think also I'm spending so much time on here I'm answering so many more posts!!

I laughed at you saying your plug was re-generating, it really is no indication of anything is it?!


----------



## tricky nicky

yep i am a pro!!
ive got 2 friends embarking on the pregnancy journey and have helped them along the way allready :)
plug schmug,i sick of seeing the bugger!!!!!


----------



## Kitten

It does though doesn't it? I was told your plug can just keep regenerating itself until you get the bloody show! I swear it must be doing it to spite me.


----------



## Suze

Oh my god so it CAN re-generate?! Should we be looking out for any changes in colour? I thought mine looked a slightly darker colour this morning


----------



## esther

Hi ladies, I haven't been on in a little bit, my net exceeded its monthly download limit so has been slow as hell, and too painful to load up big forum websites.

Can anyone update me on the June babies that have been born, so that I can put up the congrats to the June mummy's??

xxoo


----------



## Suze

Hi Esther!!!! Lovely to hear from you, hope you and your gorgeous little girl are doing well.

Dizzyspells had her little boy this morning, Finnlay 8lb 14


----------



## Suze

It's probably easier to say who hasn't had their babies!!


----------



## esther

Hi Suze!!! Thanks for that, I have updated with a congraulations to Dizzyspells!! Layla and I are doing well, she was 3 weeks on Monday. Still gorgeous and tiny though, love her to death, she's much more alert now which is really great too.

How are you doing hun?

Can't wait to hear about all the new arrivals!!

xxoo


----------



## Suze

I'm Ok just desperately frustrated at little one's late arrival! Wow can't believe Layla is 3 weeks old I bet the changes are daily and such a pleasure to see too! Her photos on FB are just adorable. I have a friend who lives in Oz and she sent a parcel of books for our baby yesterday, Blinky Bill and one about a wombat and a possum too, they are sooo sweet!


----------



## Kitten

Ooh congrats to dizzyspells!

And yeah Suze, I'm afraid so!

"Anatomically, there are two openings within the cervix. The internal os is part of the lower uterine segment and this portion begins to stretch and thin (efface) as gestation advances. Any effacement or dilation of the internal or external os may cause discharge or the loss of the mucous plug. This barrier of cervical mucous will "regenerate" to some extent and this discharge may stop soon only to restart with intercourse or activity or another cervical check."


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats to dizzy spell 

:dust: to all mummies who've not yet had their babies 

Halen is a week old tomorrow, I cant believe it don't seem like yesterday I was moaning about being big and fat lol


----------



## Suze

Jayleighann, it doesn't seem like long since you were waiting and then all of a sudden you had him!
I'd like to say the week has gone quickly for me but it hasn't!

Tomorrow's another day and let's just see what happens

:dust: to all the patiently waiting rofl:) June mummy's


----------



## Dukechick

Hey Esther! :hug:

Layla is so pretty! I can't believe how much hair she has!!!!








OMG ladies, I'm losing BIG chunks of plug today. But, this morning was 48 hours after my sweep, so I don't think that worked. Sighhhh.......... Now, the plug better be the start of something!!! lol...... :hissy:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Esther! My baby is a week old - we feel like she's been here forever though! Was a hairy one like yours - yay for heartburn babies :)


Suze, my belly has gone down more since that picy, it goes down everyday and it's noticeable and all I've done is potter around the house and a few walks to the shop. I think if you have a normal birth and can do more then it wont take no time at all for the belly to go right down - infact I'm quite amazed as I can get my jacket fastened that stopped fastening about 20 weeks ago!
I can't fit into my jeans as I did gain loads, but pretty much into everything else except for tight tops as my boobs are rock hard and bigger.


----------



## NoSpringChick

congrats dizzyspells:happydance:


----------



## amber20

Dukechick when I got my sweep done I started losing bits of my plug shortly after and then almost 48 hours my water broke, so there is still hope!


----------



## tricky nicky

congrats to all the new june mummies!!!!


----------



## Suze

Right I have just had sweep number 4 :rofl:

She said my cervix was softer than at sweep no 3 and that it has started to efface and I'm 1-2cm dilated so I suppose something is happening...just not quick enough! They love sweeps here.


----------



## Kitten

LMAO, well, at least something is happening Suze!

I spent all of yesterday feeling like my legs & pelvis were a wishbone someone was trying to snap. He then spent the entire night burrowing down there and I was starting to get a bit optimistic but today? Nothing. 

Today is my due date by LMP, tomorrow is my due date by early scan, and Sunday is my due date by dating scan so hopefully I won't be waiting too long now, but I won't be banking on it.


----------



## Suze

Kitten, happy due date for today, tomorrow and Sunday! At lease it sounds like Theakston is lining up at the starting line, although not comfy for you. 

I think I just have to laugh now, one minute I'm screeching like a banshee, the next singing away whilst cleaning windows!!

Yesterday I was asked if I was really pregnant cos I didn't look it WTF I'm ready to burst??!! Mind you I was collecting my OH from work...at a mental health centre :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

That actually made me laugh out loud Suze!!

I'm thinking of disowning Theakston before he's even born for putting me through this, rofl. Loving mother aren't I? Hehe. The travel nest came this morning and it's so bloody gorgeous, all my broodiness came back. 

I've spent the morning chillaxing. I sorted out my 'lady garden', had a face pack, had a nice long shower etc. I've put a wash on and the dishwasher and now I'm just vegging in front of the TV. I'm going to try and pre-make dinner when the dishwasher has finished (everything I need is in it!) because I'm meeting hubby at 2 for lunch and a walk (despite the rain *sniff*) and then my dad is here 5-7 doing some drilling in the nursery and just generally visiting so it'd be nice to just be able to throw dinner in the oven when he leaves rather than starting from scratch. 

God I'm wittering, sorry!


----------



## Suze

Kitten that sounds like some hardcore nesting you know! Not only the house, but the 'personal care' - I've not even bothered with my lady garden!! Sounds nice and relaxing though.
We said that the baby is grounded for being late and for what he/she has put me through! Oh and some friends with a 6 month old baby have been round to drop off the moses basket we are borrowing so I suppose a bit of my broodiness has come back too!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Come on overdue babies!!!:hissy:

On the plus side, they must be pretty laid back so you'll have good babies! :baby:


----------



## Kitten

Well I've just lost a nice sized green glob of plug. It was quite exciting because it was like a sizeable piece rather than the little bits I've been getting. Nothing bloody still though!


----------



## Tammi

Good luck ! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Thank you for all the well wishes and thank you for updating Suze hopefully will be my turn to update on you soon!!!!I am so in love with my little guy!!I will write up birth story soon!!Only got home this afternoon and have not slept for 3 nights and am sooo tired.

Sending lots of Labour dust to everyone who is overdue(seems like most of the June mummys!!).:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kitten

Congrats again Dizzyspells!


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats Dizzyspells xxx


----------



## Dukechick

And congrats to Sherileigh too!!!!

xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats to all new June mummies

:dust: for all those still waiting for their LO's xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

NoSpringChick said:


> Esther! My baby is a week old - we feel like she's been here forever though! Was a hairy one like yours - yay for heartburn babies :)

Same here, he's got loads on his head and is still covered in dark brown Lanugo so looks like a baby gorilla lol

I had heartbeat every day since about 15 weeks as well lol


----------



## Kitten

Well it's my due date and still no baby *sigh* Two days before I'm counted as a July mummy!!


----------



## 09babyboy

hiya my boy has arrived last saturday hes so cute he weighed 8lb 1


----------



## amber20

Congrats!!!


----------



## Decosta1228

Private practise due date has arrived - it#'s 6:48 and no sign of anything going to happen. But it is a long day..


----------



## Kitten

Looks like we're in the same boat with the same due date Decosta!

And congrats 09babyboy!


----------



## Alicia_&_Kev

Congrats to all new June mummys!!!! only just got a chance to get online in the last week!! lol.
And LOTS and LOTS of :dust: to all the mummys still waiting for their LO's!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations to any new mummies!!!!

Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone who is left waiting!

Not heard anything from Suze yet,so hope that no news is good news and she is busy with her little one.


----------



## Kitten

Yeah I'd noticed Suze's absence, hopefully that last sweep kicked things off!


----------



## flutterbylge

huge congratulations to all june mommies.. i had my baby on 18th june via c-section as he was bottom first.. he is a lovely little baby, very placid and hardly cries.. he is feeding and sleeping well as well..


----------



## amber20

Congrats!


----------



## NoSpringChick

congratulations new mummies :hug:

to those still waiting ... make the most of it and sleep while you can , that first week is the worst if you're sleep deprived - week 2 aint so bad!
For something so little that sleeps so much it sure takes it out of you. or is it my age lmao


----------



## NoSpringChick

flutterbylge said:


> huge congratulations to all june mommies.. i had my baby on 18th june via c-section as he was bottom first.. he is a lovely little baby, very placid and hardly cries.. he is feeding and sleeping well as well..

How you doing recovery wise?
Ive got 2 bruises on my lower stomach and I am sore inside in there - wound not so bad.
Painkillers all gone now till tuesday.


----------



## Kitten

Just had my 40 week appointment and that's it, I don't see her again until after he's born unless she attends my homebirth. 

The student midwife had me 4/5ths engaged (could feel 1/5), and the main midwife had 3/5ths (could feel 2/5) but he's so low that sitting down is agony so I want to believe the student, lol. Blood pressure is fine, he's still measuring 37cms but I think we've given up caring about his growth, ha.

She rang up to book my sweep and they only had this Thursday which is a day before policy so I've got to wait until next Wednesday. Luckily it's at the local hospital so I only need to get the bus and hubby can come. At the sweep they'll do my antenatal appointment and it turned out my midwife is fully booked next Monday so she's just letting me have the appointment with the sweep rather than sending me to a day clinic beforehand.

In terms of the induction she said they can't MAKE me do anything, heh, and therefore it's for me and the consultant to argue over in terms of being seperated from hubby ie. having a daytime or nighttime induction. But hopefully it won't come to that!!

My midwife and her student who I see are on home birth call tomorrow so we're all crossing our fingers that something starts tonight, especially with the amount of pain I'm in with him in my pelvis right now but I shan't hold my breath!


----------



## june09

Congratulations to all the new june mums.

Finally got to bring my baby home on saturday from being on the special care unit, it's so good to have her home but so tiring.


----------



## flutterbylge

NoSpringChick said:


> flutterbylge said:
> 
> 
> huge congratulations to all june mommies.. i had my baby on 18th june via c-section as he was bottom first.. he is a lovely little baby, very placid and hardly cries.. he is feeding and sleeping well as well..
> 
> How you doing recovery wise?
> Ive got 2 bruises on my lower stomach and I am sore inside in there - wound not so bad.
> Painkillers all gone now till tuesday.Click to expand...

im doing very well actually, a lot better than i thought it would be. my wound is not so bad like yours, but i get pains in my belly, but paracetamol helps. i suppose with all the healing going on in there now, these pains are normal. i hope you feel better soon. For me the nights are the hardest, i feel very tired in the day, but i try to sleep when Riley sleeps and catch up..


----------



## Kitten

Just thought I'd post in the thread to bump it. 40+2 over here, still no signs except continuous stomach ache and the occasional bit of back pain, meh.


----------



## dizzyspells

Sending lots of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Come on you lazy June Bug Babies !!

Kitten sneaking a little extra for you :dust: he he he!!


----------



## Kitten

Thanks dizzyspells, I seriously need it hehe x


----------



## Suze

Hi ladies!

Well I have my Junebug and we are home. Ava was born on Saturday night!

Sorry for going AWOL and not updating Dizzy, everything happened so fast....2nd and 3rd stage labour lasted only 21 minutes!!!! Needless to say I had no pain relief either!

We are home now, she's soooo beautiful we love her to bits. Having a few feeding problems but I'm sure we'll get there. I'll post lots more very soon!

Congrats to any I've missed and lots of :dust: to those still waiting...I know everyone says it but it really IS worth the wait!

:hug:


----------



## Kitten

Congrats Suze, I'm so glad she came for you eventually. That's both you and bumblebump off the list!


----------



## Dukechick

Congrats Suze! I just saw on Facebook that you had Ava! Congrats once again! I'm so jealous of your quick labour! Sheesh!! :)



Well ladies, I'm 40+4 today, and have my weekly appointment. Going to get another sweep for sure, he's a cool guy, so hopefully he'll talk induciton! Wish me luck!


----------



## Kitten

Good luck Dukechick, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Cat2008

I think my baby forgot that she is supposed to be here. . . . Well made it to due date! You can come out now little one!!:rofl:


----------



## Decosta1228

Still nowt - Got an induction date of the 18th. Some slight pain, but we think thats cos the consultant was really pushing down to feel.


----------



## Dukechick

I'm getting induced this friday if I don't go into labour by then!! HWOOOOOOOOT!!!!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Suze told you it was a girl :)

CONGRATS hun! And lucky you to have it all so fast!
Enjoy her :) :hug:


----------



## NoSpringChick

flutterbylge said:


> NoSpringChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbylge said:
> 
> 
> huge congratulations to all june mommies.. i had my baby on 18th june via c-section as he was bottom first.. he is a lovely little baby, very placid and hardly cries.. he is feeding and sleeping well as well..
> 
> How you doing recovery wise?
> Ive got 2 bruises on my lower stomach and I am sore inside in there - wound not so bad.
> Painkillers all gone now till tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> im doing very well actually, a lot better than i thought it would be. my wound is not so bad like yours, but i get pains in my belly, but paracetamol helps. i suppose with all the healing going on in there now, these pains are normal. i hope you feel better soon. For me the nights are the hardest, i feel very tired in the day, but i try to sleep when Riley sleeps and catch up..Click to expand...

We sound the same with the belly pains. I'm getting my check up tomorrow at the doctors but I bet she says it's all normal - they arent that gentle when they get the baby out wer'e bound to have to give it time to heal completely. I forget when I'm on the full meds and overdo things - now i'm on paracetamol only I feel it!


----------



## NoSpringChick

June 09 - so glad you got to bring your baby home :) I bet it was one of the worst feelings ever leaving the hospital without her :hug:


I got signed off by the midwife today and Ruby got weighed. Before I put her on the scales I was told not to worry if she didnt weigh as much as at birth but she was heavier! So she's thriving on her formula - and when I asked about lotions for her peeling skin in her skin creases I was told to use olive oil - so if anyone else is having this problem olive oil is the thing to use!

Got my check up tomorrow then health visitor thursday so another busy week! 

Last chance for June Bugs too! Come on out babies!!!!!!


----------



## MommaT

I had my lil man!!! Woohoo!!

He was born on Friday the 26th after a 9 hour labor and 36 minutes of pushing. 

Owen Walter Felix Sparkes
June 26th at 2:04 am
7 lbs 7 oz
 



Attached Files:







HPIM2785.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 4









HPIM2778.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Decosta1228

Congrats :)


----------



## Kitten

Congrats Momma T!

Well, looks like I'm officially no longer a June bug *sniff*.


----------



## Suze

Kitten said:


> Congrats Momma T!
> 
> Well, looks like I'm officially no longer a June bug *sniff*.

You can't escape us that easily, once a June bug always a June bug :hug:


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations to any new June Mummies!!:happydance:

Sending some more:dust::dust::dust: to everyone who is still waiting!

June09 great choice of name!!!!

NSC-Just noticed that your little one was 8lb 10.5oz,Finnlay was 8lb 14oz so we didnt end up with the Sumos they predicted for us!!

Dukechick-Good Luck for Friday but hope baby decides to come before then!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats to all new June mummies :)

Hope everyone is feeling well. 

Midwife signed me off yesterday, and I met the health visitor who weighed him and after loosing 6oz in the first week, he's back up to his birth weight of 6lb 13.5oz woo!


----------



## Kitten

Suze said:


> Kitten said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Momma T!
> 
> Well, looks like I'm officially no longer a June bug *sniff*.
> 
> You can't escape us that easily, once a June bug always a June bug :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Suze. Diarrhea for me today, oh yay! And some mucus with the tiniest specks of some brownish blood in (like, blink and miss it lol) but not sure if that's cos we had some rough sex last night or if I've 'cut' myself with some toilet paper. Trying not to be too optimistic!


----------



## amber20

Fingers crossed for you kitten!


----------



## Kitten

Thanks amber. I've got a lot of pain/discomfort down there but no contractions or anything. I do keep eating loads though, and power napping. I go for a 'lie down' and completely konk out for 5-10mins then wake up covered in drool, check the time, and do it again for another 5-10mins, lol.


----------



## AubreyK80

Suze said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I have my Junebug and we are home. Ava was born on Saturday night!
> 
> Sorry for going AWOL and not updating Dizzy, everything happened so fast....2nd and 3rd stage labour lasted only 21 minutes!!!! Needless to say I had no pain relief either!
> 
> We are home now, she's soooo beautiful we love her to bits. Having a few feeding problems but I'm sure we'll get there. I'll post lots more very soon!
> 
> Congrats to any I've missed and lots of :dust: to those still waiting...I know everyone says it but it really IS worth the wait!
> 
> :hug:

Congrats Suze :) Im so happy for you .... We finally have our babies :)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Kitten

Well me and hubby just did the deed and that seemed to bring on a 15min bout of diarrea (god it was awful, I thought there was something seriously wrong) and more blood specked mucus. Please tell me this means something!!


----------



## Cat2008

Its not June anymore, and Im still pregnant. . .

Kitten I think our babies are stubborn! Daughter like father, I knew it. . . 

Any other "June" moms still out there?


----------



## Cat2008

Its not June anymore, and Im still pregnant. . .:rofl: I knew it would happen lol My mommy told me so :blush:

Kitten I think our babies are stubborn! Daughter like father, I knew it. . . 

Any other "June" moms still out there?


----------



## Kitten

I'm sure there's a few more besides us.

After sex last night I woke this morning to a lovely bloody show, there was tonnes of it. I've been getting random pains under my bump but nothing really regular and they seem to disappear for hours and then come back for a bit, maybe Braxton Hicks? 

I figure there's no point getting optimistic about anything, if it's true labour coming then it's not just going to go away because I ignore it whereas if it isn't something and I convince myself it is, then I will be disappointed!


----------



## Halle71

Matilda was born almost two weeks ago and I haven't had a second to myself to get on here for an update.

She's amazing, feeding well, over her birthweight and makes us smile. And yawn.

Good luck to all the overdue June mummys.

Hx


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations Halle71 and all the other June mums that have had their babies so far. I am still waiting for my little one to make an appearance- don't think it will ever come out! :(


----------



## june09

NoSpringChick said:


> June 09 - so glad you got to bring your baby home :) I bet it was one of the worst feelings ever leaving the hospital without her :hug:
> 
> 
> I got signed off by the midwife today and Ruby got weighed. Before I put her on the scales I was told not to worry if she didnt weigh as much as at birth but she was heavier! So she's thriving on her formula - and when I asked about lotions for her peeling skin in her skin creases I was told to use olive oil - so if anyone else is having this problem olive oil is the thing to use!
> 
> Got my check up tomorrow then health visitor thursday so another busy week!
> 
> Last chance for June Bugs too! Come on out babies!!!!!!

Thanks, it was the worst feeling walking away from her each night and seeing her little eyes staring up at me as I was about to leave. But she's home now, and making sure I know she's here. Shes a noisey one but definitely worth the sleepless nights.

Thats great that Ruby is doing well with her weight and is now signed off. Mia got weighed yesterday and after going down to 5lb9 she's now gone back up to just under her birth weight of 6ib4 probably because she can have feeds properly now and not through a tube. Also will have to try the olive oil so thanks for that tip.

Congrats to Suze on having a baby girl.

Also if I have missed anyone else who's had their babies congrats to them too. Hope your all doing well

And to those still waiting, I hope you wont be waiting too much longer but it's definitely worth the wait.

I am have a peaceful couple of hours now while Mia has gone out with her proud grandparents, she's definitely going to be spoilt.


----------



## Kitten

Congrats Halle, Matilda is a right cutie!


----------



## kasey c

My MW just called and has booked my induction for next Wednesday!! Can't wait to meet my little baby :)


----------



## Kitten

Oh congrats kasey!


----------



## Jkelmum

I did make athread but nobody is replyin best to tell u in here ...Tricky Nicky as had a failed induction and went down for section at 9:30 am not heard anything since but guessing lo will be here by nnow x


----------



## amber20

Congrats Halle! She is precious!!!


----------



## Kitten

Thanks serina, I must have missed that. Hope all goes well for her!


----------



## Halle71

Matilda also has flakey skin but yesterday a lot of it came away - I massaged her with olive oil as soon as I'd dried her after her bath and she ended up with bits of skin stuck to her. I popped her back in the bath for a rinse and a lot of it came away. She looks a lot better now.


----------



## Kitten

I've had a really bad day of being pregnant! Had massive bloody show this morning and more plug later. I've had sooo many Braxton Hicks it's ridiculous, they're agonising. Baby has also been engaging again (he spent all Monday doing it) and so I just had this pain tearing through my pelvis for hours as well as the Hicks. I managed to get a nap and it seems to all have eased off now but he was active for about 2 hours just wiggling around and engaging. I was in a foul mood and then had a cry and feel better now.

I hate false labour!! Hopefully something will come of it soon, that's the only thing keeping me together, lol.


----------



## Kitten

Another day and I'm still here. Am I alone now? Lol.


----------



## kasey c

No you are not alone Kitten! I am still here and waiting. Have my membrane sweep tomorrow morning so maybe that will start something happening! Hope our little ones decide to make an appearance soon.


----------



## Kitten

I feel like I'm never going to have this sodding baby!


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/154885-tricky-nickys-baby-here-long-last.html ...Kitten hope its not much longer x


----------



## Chick21

im stil here!! 9days over now! had a sweep on wednesday and nothin! she really doesnt want 2 come outta there! im booked in 2 b induced on monday but im hoping she stil come naturally! i know how ya feelin ladys just gotta hang in there! xx


----------



## kasey c

Keep thinking work are going to say that I was making it all up about having a baby and that I am to return back to work!! 
Chick21- Good luck for your induction on Monday but hope baby decides to make an appearance before then.


----------



## Chick21

Thank you!!
good luck 4 your sweep tomorrow i hope it works for you!! 
xx


----------



## kasey c

Thank you - I hope so too!! :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

Good luck all you still waiting - no matter what the baby got in so it has got to get out!! :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Yeah good luck to you all still here. My Ava was 4 days late, it's soo annoying but it will happen and then you'll forget the frustration!
I can't believe my labour started a week ago tonight! Me and OH just popped to the shops earlier and left her with my Mum - my god that was hard and I kept rubbing my tummy and thinking I could hear her crying!! I've NEVER been so quick in a shop in my life!

Soon we'll all be in the Junebugs Graduation thread :happydance:

:dust: to the late June babies


----------



## Jkelmum

some sad news https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-toddler-club/155066-tink-s-baby-hospital.html tink needs our prayers x


----------



## butrfly

congratulations all junebugs who have had their babies!


----------

